# ****2014 kansas archery deer season thread. Post here!!****



## MOHALucan

Stupid thread deleted all my CAPS and changed it all to lower case, lol


----------



## DRYCREEK8

stoked and ready to go, been watchin some shooters.... bout to pee myself waiting


----------



## kansasboi

Yes! Finally someone started the thread lol. I just wish it would start cooling off already. I'll be hunting in western Ks, around Hays and also down in Ford County. Been pretty lazy haven't even got my cams out yet hopefully get to it in the next week or so. Good luck to everybody, should be some monsters laid down this year!


----------



## MOHALucan

I'll be hunting in north central KS. Around the Smith Center and Jewell area. Hope I can get one this year


----------



## arctic hunter

Really enjoy this thread every year. I'll be back at my place in SE Kansas again. Won't have any pics until next month though.


----------



## cunninghamww

NE Kansas for me. Got some good ones running around.


----------



## dkkarr

I'll be in Bourbon co for a couple of weeks in Nov. Have had 5 cameras running on mineral licks since mid April....a buddy that lives nearby is going to check them in a couple of weeks. Will post pics when I get my cards. Good luck to all !


----------



## bbruno

Be in NE KS first couple weeks of November...highlight of ever season for me.


----------



## MOHALucan

I've been slacking this year. Gonna be going in blind on my lease. I haven't got my cams out yet. It sucks being an hour away, and working full time, lol


----------



## bowstretch

NE Kansas for me too. Knowing what made it thru the season last year I'm ready to go!


----------



## Vabaseball10

Picked up a new 200 acres this year I'm definitely excited to get the cameras going


----------



## AintNoGriz

My son and I already have one kill each.....we each have put a hole in my cedar fence! Not a good way to start the season.....

Hopefully get my 14 year old son on his first archery deer this year.


----------



## HAPPY DAD

North East KS for me come on November


----------



## sleeperls

Ill be here and things will die and pictures taken.


----------



## NC Kansas

Gonna see if I can get skunked again.


----------



## NC Kansas

So I've been hearing that guys used to getting left over tags found out there were none available for our unit. Did Kansas cut back on tags?


----------



## REDVANES

East Kansas here.. Eating tag soup last year put a bad taste in my mouth... Sorry for the crappy pics... Putting 4 acres of food plots in tomorrow if weather permits... So pumped!


----------



## Hawkfarm

Getting pumped. Four successive pictures of some bucks in one bachelor group.


----------



## kybeau

Been after this one since 2010. Round 5 begins in a couple weeks.


----------



## b2sandshee

Goodluck everyone! Still trying to get me one picked out to go after.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

I've got to get my cameras out. Also have a NEW z28 to sight in! Yep NEW, my father in law bout it New, rigged it up, sighted in, then it sat in the case. I did some trading with him for it the other day. Just got to serve my peep in and see how she shoots!


----------



## ksgobbler

Pulling cards today. Haven't had any bucks on camera but we have several does visiting the trophy rocks.


----------



## hunterhewi

Cental kansas here ill be hunting stafford county mostly and maybe some barton and marion counties. Hangin cams next week finally getting some time off work this summer has been crazy! Tired of the 100* weather and ready for a cool down!


----------



## PK_IN_KC

Osage County here....can't wait!


----------



## d3ue3ce

Ne ks for me as well. Put.cams out in jul6. They will be soaking unyil oct'ish


----------



## duby8609

Hunting Douglas County. Hope to find a nice deer on cams that I'm pulling today.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

NC Kansas said:


> So I've been hearing that guys used to getting left over tags found out there were none available for our unit. Did Kansas cut back on tags?


I don't think they cut back on NR tags, sounds like more NR put in for tags.


----------



## ccamp8912

I'll be hunting in Franklin co but live in stafford co. 3 1/2 hours away makes it hard to check cameras. Can't wait for cooler weather!


----------



## gediger

I'm going to be hunting reno county this year. I'm also going to try for a public land mule deer in western ks, if anyone has some advice on that it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## MOHALucan

kybeau said:


> Been after this one since 2010. Round 5 begins in a couple weeks.


Good luck. That thing is a HOG


----------



## MOHALucan

This hot weather sucks. Hope it cools down soon. The next week still looks brutal though


----------



## my3sons

Hunting western KS, lot corn and milo at this time going to be tuff till October when crops start disappearing. There is always that chance early but the big boys know how to hide in this stuff. Will be hunting goats in September with the chance of seeing a deer and doing some scouting as well.


----------



## ksgobbler

We've had cameras up for two weeks. Several does on camera but no bucks. When do the bucks start moving around. I have pretty good deer habitat, just no water on my place. I find lots of deer beds though.


----------



## bassnbro

first time bow hunter here. what are my chances of getting anything on public land in butler county? checked out a few areas but they look tough to hunt out of a ground blind seeing how the corn is as tall as i am (6'-5").


----------



## bowhuntinginks

Been watching the corn get cut here in SE Kansas the last couple of days. Going to check my cameras for the first time next weekend.


----------



## outdoorfrenzy

i have a few cameras out since early july ill be checking a few days before season.

been watching this deer for 2 years this will be yr 3 and i hope to connect with him if he shows back up!


heres another one id like to see this year


----------



## Chuck N

Ill be in Reno county again this year.


----------



## kansasboi

kybeau said:


> Been after this one since 2010. Round 5 begins in a couple weeks.


That's awesome I hope you stick that giant!


----------



## kscumminsdriver

I'm purposely not running cameras until the middle of september based on my experiences with not getting any buck pictures until the late September... I've come to the conclusion that they do not spend much time on my place until the velvet comes off and then they migrate in to start the early pre-rut activity.... last year it was like a fountain of bucks was turned on. Started running cameras in early August and only does and fawns for 6 weeks... First buck picture was Sept. 19... by the first week of October, I had regular buck activity


----------



## MOHALucan

kscumminsdriver said:


> I'm purposely not running cameras until the middle of september based on my experiences with not getting any buck pictures until the late September... I've come to the conclusion that they do not spend much time on my place until the velvet comes off and then they migrate in to start the early pre-rut activity.... last year it was like a fountain of bucks was turned on. Started running cameras in early August and only does and fawns for 6 weeks... First buck picture was Sept. 19... by the first week of October, I had regular buck activity


kscumminsdriver, I'm almost sure I know you on KDC or MAE, lol. Who are you??


----------



## MOHALucan

I'm putting out a camera on a corn pile today on a new property. We'll see what it comes up with


----------



## kscumminsdriver

MOHALucan said:


> kscumminsdriver, I'm almost sure I know you on KDC or MAE, lol. Who are you??


you know me from both... lets just say I drive a white 2013 Ram 2500 Mega Cab.... you figure out the rest...


----------



## MOHALucan

kscumminsdriver said:


> you know me from both... lets just say I drive a white 2013 Ram 2500 Mega Cab.... you figure out the rest...


Seth??


----------



## kscumminsdriver

MOHALucan said:


> Seth??


in the flesh


----------



## MOHALucan

That's what I thought, but wasn't 100% sure


----------



## JWilson90

Checkin in from se ks. Have had my cams up since late june and have gotten bunch of pics of good young bucks with lots of potential and one good shooter. Just switched one cam to my honey hole to see whats there. Hanging stands next week. I think this year will b my lucky year to tag a good one. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Kick them up

Jeff county for me in the early season then Rush county if I still have a tag for the rut. Got a good one that I will try to get while still on a bean pattern.


----------



## Jarsh30

Have had cams out since July. Lots of good bucks 3 hovering around 150". None i will be taking though. I have eyes only for one! One that I can't catch on camera! Between the corn, milo, and sugar cane I'm growing in the same spot as my hunting area, I doubt I'll see much of anything else until we starting hacking it down.....be awhile for me yet. But last year when we cut it down is when I first laid eyes on "the one". It was hilarious because it was literally the one day I left my bow at home! Not this year


----------



## outdoorfrenzy

ttt


----------



## aeast236

Not sure what to expect of this one from a cam I just put out on a new property due to the blur. Hope to have better pics of him when I collect cards this weekend. This set up on silage adjacent to a bean field.


----------



## nyarcher

I'll be out for my 2 weeks come November.


----------



## OmenHonkey

Glad someone started this thread!!! I have been checking everyday for weeks!! Good luck to everyone, I'll be back out that way this year!! Come on November!!!


----------



## Hawkfarm

I'm starting to get daylight pictures of bucks coming around the farm yard. On us the bucks generally disappear in late spring while the does fawn. From my observations when they begin showing up again it's a sign that they are starting to separate and establish some core areas for the fall.


----------



## Jarsh30

It seems you might be shooting from your front porch? Lol


----------



## muliesflatties

Gona put out a camera at my rut spot and let er soak for about a month and check another camera that Ive had out for about a month this weekend. Its getting to be that time again and I can't wait!


----------



## cunninghamww

Seen the first few cornfields being harvested over the last few days. Pretty early!


----------



## MOHALucan

Bump


----------



## cunninghamww

Tracked down the buck I have been looking for all summer. Realy excited about hunting him!









Last one is side by side with his 2013 self


----------



## aeast236

^ great looking deer.


----------



## Binney59

cunninghamww said:


> Seen the first few cornfields being harvested over the last few days. Pretty early!


I just spoke with someone who dropped their kid off at K State and he was blown away with how dry the corn was. He said it all looked dead and that he would be surprised if there was much of a yield. When I was down there in early July the corn was looking good- did it take that much of a turn for the worse?

BTW- Awesome looking buck! Hope you arrow him!!!


----------



## cunninghamww

Binney59 said:


> I just spoke with someone who dropped their kid off at K State and he was blown away with how dry the corn was. He said it all looked dead and that he would be surprised if there was much of a yield. When I was down there in early July the corn was looking good- did it take that much of a turn for the worse?
> 
> BTW- Awesome looking buck! Hope you arrow him!!!


Most of the corn has looked awesome. I talked to the farmer who harvested his early and he said it is a bumper year for beans and solid for corn (except prices are down for both). He just said the corn was ready and he didn't see a reason to wait - also: he farms like 20k acres so he was probably looking for an excuse to get started early.


----------



## Dallas75

I will be out to hunt for 2 weeks in November, I can't wait!


----------



## avluey

Next week can't get here soon enough - going to get my boy out for his first hunt. Have a WY mule deer hunt scheduled for the opener so I won't be able to hit a Kansas spot until October probably. Seems like I'm not seeing as many does as usual but have several bucks on cam including three shooters and another 2 or 3 that will be good ones.






























The one that's hard to see on the far right of the IR shot looks like he might be a shooter, tough to tell.


----------



## ldeemer

I thought all the deer died in Kansas by the way this thread ended last year


----------



## avluey

Been watching the buck in the day pics grow since he was pretty clearly a 2 y/o in 2011 so pretty sure he'll be 5 this year. He doesn't come around too often but I've seen him in person two summers ago while coyote hunting and have at least one day time pic of him every year so far. This is the farm that's 2+ hours away from me so don't get too much time up there.


----------



## avluey

Thanks for starting this thread by the way - always my most favorite to follow.


----------



## zap

:cocktail:

Good hunting to all......


----------



## avluey

First buck I've seen out of velvet on today's card pull.

This farm is in Tonganoxie. Passed a small cut corn field on the way home that had two does feeding in it.


----------



## cunninghamww

avluey said:


> First buck I've seen out of velvet on today's card pull.
> 
> This farm is in Tonganoxie. Passed a small cut corn field on the way home that had two does feeding in it.
> View attachment 2031508
> View attachment 2031510


I had one fully shed on the 29th. The time is near!


----------



## Jarsh30

Oh man that velvet disappearing gets me excited! Only a mere 15 days!


----------



## zap

The Gathering under the apple tree this evening at the spot I am living at:


----------



## Justin Spies

With new work schedule I will be hunting Kansas for the opener instead of November this year less than 2 weeks and I'm headed to Claflin KS to try and arrow my first P&Y!!


----------



## avluey

Good luck Justin - I'm hoping it starts cooling off soon!


----------



## trial153

I been in the big KS the third week of Nov.....hopefully the big boys will be up on their feet and rolling.


----------



## Justin Spies

avluey said:


> Good luck Justin - I'm hoping it starts cooling off soon!


Thanks man. You and I both!!


----------



## Boldread

Bold checking in, third and final season in Kansas.


----------



## Jarsh30

Why the final?


----------



## BigDeer

Visited the lease this past weekend in prep for youth season. Farmer put in beans again this year and they look great. Seems that area has gotten better rain this year. Hope to post a pic or two after the youth season this coming weekend. Good luck to all of you going out.


----------



## MNsticker

I had to change my vacation around for my Kansas trip. Was originally planning on being down there November 9th- 24. But due to that farm being sold on November 15th I will now be down there from October 30th-November 14th!! Pottawattamie county is where I will be hunting! Good luck to all!!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

The youth season opens Saturday, calling for lows in the 50s and a high of 72. Should be a better chance to get the boy on a buck this year, last year it was high 90s - 100 during the youth hunt. We didn't see much at all.


----------



## Boldread

Final season because I will be leaving the army and moving to California. I will be in Pottawatamie and Riley counties for the most part.


----------



## Swamp Poodle

I'll be there the first half of November


----------



## muliesflatties

Heres one of many videos that I had from the latest camera pull. Some good deer coming thru.


----------



## BigDeer

Boldread said:


> Final season because I will be leaving the army and moving to California. I will be in Pottawatamie and Riley counties for the most part.


Buy a lifetime license!


----------



## BigDeer

muliesflatties said:


> Heres one of many videos that I had from the latest camera pull. Some good deer coming thru.


Vid is private? :\


----------



## KSQ2

A lot of the corn is cut in SE Kansas, what isn't cut is now standing waiting for elevator room. Record harvest has all the grain banks full! The beans look incredible as well. It's nice to see this thread up and going!


----------



## MBaboon

Subscribing....It's almost that time


----------



## avluey

Boldread said:


> Final season because I will be leaving the army and moving to California. I will be in Pottawatamie and Riley counties for the most part.


Good luck. Just left Riley this Summer. Hard to beat for hunting. I'm in Leavenworth now which ain't bad, but it's no Riley.


----------



## muliesflatties

Sorry. I think I have it fixed now.


----------



## BigDeer

muliesflatties said:


> Sorry. I think I have it fixed now.


Nice bucks Mulies!


----------



## Justin Spies

I'm so ready to be up there I can't take it much longer!


----------



## Justin Spies

Any tips or things to bring for the early season in central Kansas?


----------



## Fullstrutter

Justin Spies said:


> Any tips or things to bring for the early season in central Kansas?


So you are going early season INSTEAD of November!??  

Or both!? :thumbs_up


----------



## NC Kansas

Strutter. Hunting a new spot this year?


----------



## gcjhawk

Justin Spies said:


> Any tips or things to bring for the early season in central Kansas?


ThermaCell and Air Conditioning. The extended forecast doesn't actually look to bad heading into the middle of Sept.


----------



## sapper1

MNsticker said:


> I had to change my vacation around for my Kansas trip. Was originally planning on being down there November 9th- 24. But due to that farm being sold on November 15th I will now be down there from October 30th-November 14th!! Pottawattamie county is where I will be hunting! Good luck to all!!


Same county I am in.


----------



## Justin Spies

Fullstrutter said:


> So you are going early season INSTEAD of November!??
> 
> Or both!? :thumbs_up


With my new job I needed to to early season. If I don't tag out I might be able to sneak back for a few days.


----------



## Justin Spies

gcjhawk said:


> ThermaCell and Air Conditioning. The extended forecast doesn't actually look to bad heading into the middle of Sept.


I was looking at that! If the extended forecast holds up it would be great weather for early seasom


----------



## Fullstrutter

NC Kansas said:


> Strutter. Hunting a new spot this year?


Yeah unfortunately not hunting with Jimmy this Fall. His daughter moved into the room that I stay in so she could complete her nursing degree this year. Should be good to go again next Fall. 

Got a couple trips in the works but still ironing out the details. Possibly a two state ~11 day hunt with a couple different buddies on here. Looking like I might hit Ohio for a 4-5 day weekend and possibly KS for 4-5 days before that.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Justin Spies said:


> With my new job I needed to to early season. If I don't tag out I might be able to sneak back for a few days.


:mg: nooo!!! That's horrible brotha! Early season is pretty terrible from what I have heard and from my experiences with KS over the last 5 years. HOT, muggy, horrendous bugs, and pretty lousy deer movement for the most part. Totally different hunt from November. You doing muzzleloader or bow?

Bad beat on the work situation not allowing you to do a week+ in November. Get that changed ASAP before next Fall!!!


----------



## Justin Spies

Fullstrutter said:


> :mg: nooo!!! That's horrible brotha! Early season is pretty terrible from what I have heard and from my experiences with KS over the last 5 years. HOT, muggy, horrendous bugs, and pretty lousy deer movement for the most part. Totally different hunt from November. You doing muzzleloader or bow?
> 
> Bad beat on the work situation not allowing you to do a week+ in November. Get that changed ASAP before next Fall!!!


I'll be out with a bow. Soybeans are looking good from right I've been told so hopefully they will pay off for me


----------



## PK_IN_KC

I will be up Novemeber 17th through the 26th. I'm hoping for a good season. Seems like a lot more shooters on cam when compared to the last few years.


----------



## cunninghamww

PK_IN_KC said:


> I will be up Novemeber 17th through the 26th. I'm hoping for a good season. Seems like a lot more shooters on cam when compared to the last few years.


I've got 6 different farms that I have access to hunt: all of them are showing signs of total deer improvement. More fauns, more does, and each one has at least one mature buck showing up, some more. It is shaping up to be a great year.


----------



## BigDeer

Justin Spies said:


> I'll be out with a bow. Soybeans are looking good from right I've been told so hopefully they will pay off for me


Soybeans are best I've seen in 25 years on our lease. If the weather holds like it is forecasted, muzzleloader over a bean field will be killer.


----------



## PK_IN_KC

The couple of farmers that I good friends with tell me to come the last half of November. I have always come up the 1st half of the month and will try the middle to later half this year.


----------



## Justin Spies

BigDeer said:


> Soybeans are best I've seen in 25 years on our lease. If the weather holds like it is forecasted, muzzleloader over a bean field will be killer.


Well I'll be hunting with a bow but I'm still real excited


----------



## kstatemallards

If you have the choice the end of December over a bean field can be killer once it gets the first snow.


----------



## KillingFields

I'm checking in and suscribed. I hope you all had a good summer. I love me some fall!


----------



## kansasboi

Finally put out 3 cams on 3 different "spots" tonight. They are lookin good, WAY thicker than they have been in the years past. Milo everywhere around these spots, be pretty hard to get a pattern early. Can't wait for fall to get here.


----------



## Justin Spies

kansasboi said:


> Finally put out 3 cams on 3 different "spots" tonight. They are lookin good, WAY thicker than they have been in the years past. Milo everywhere around these spots, be pretty hard to get a pattern early. Can't wait for fall to get here.


Hopefully cameras will show you some monsters


----------



## love2hunt85

I'll be around the Garden City area, Finney county. Just moved to Kansas from Northern Michigan, huge culture shock. Anybody got any helpful tips?


----------



## KSQ2

love2hunt85 said:


> I'll be around the Garden City area, Finney county. Just moved to Kansas from Northern Michigan, huge culture shock. Anybody got any helpful tips?


From what I've heard, access is tough out that way w/o deep pockets. I used to hunt north of Dodge City, but the ranch now goes for big $$. That far west, you find trees and/or crp and you'll find deer.


----------



## sooner77

my first year in KS and I have a good un to chase


----------



## bghunter7777

I'm just across the border but I'm fired up for this stuff my first year in the midwest as well and my trail cam even on public land has been very solid compared to hunting in the northeast


----------



## jeffreyhu

I live right on the Oklahoma-Kansas border. I have seen some real good bucks in the beans around Coffeyville!!! Should be a great season.


----------



## Jarsh30

Sooner77 you have some excellent luck for your first year!


----------



## sooner77

thanks. I may be considered a resident by the end of the season.


----------



## Justin Spies

sooner77 said:


> my first year in KS and I have a good un to chase
> View attachment 2035330


What a stud hope to see you behind him in the next pic


----------



## sooner77

thanks Justin. It's been amazing over the last few years I've had a deer to shoot for. Always get lots of pics, and work for him. 2 out of the last 3 I got my target buck but this guy, who's name is Leo the dancing machine, may be my undoing. I know I've been loosing sleep since getting my first pic July 26th, which is my bday...... maybe it's an omen


----------



## love2hunt85

Heck of a deer sooner, hope we get to see a picture with you holding onto him soon!


----------



## zmax hunter

Justin Spies said:


> With my new job I needed to to early season. If I don't tag out I might be able to sneak back for a few days.


Ive had very good success with hunters during the early season, let me know if i can help. Bugs, full crops, trees holding leaves, warm to hot temps, ..you will find bachelor groups of bucks, access to stands can be difficult, etc,..there are many things about the early season that change with colder temps and the rut,..


----------



## gcjhawk

Really cooled off this morning, this feels nice. Just gives me the itch to go climb a tree even more.


----------



## ldeemer

I had one of my best hunts in Kansas during early season


----------



## Pittstate23

i personally love the first 5 days of season, bucks are super patternable. i firmly believe the first 5 days are as good as the best 5 days in nov. yea the conditions suck but as far as producing, mid sep has been great to me and my hunting buddies over the years.


----------



## avluey

Took my son out for his first hunt this morning - conditions felt perfect, nice and cool light perfect wind direction, he actually did awesome sitting still and staying quiet, and didn't see a thing on a farm that I've been getting lots of pics from. Oh well, maybe better luck this evening.


----------



## Justin Spies

zmax hunter said:


> Ive had very good success with hunters during the early season, let me know if i can help. Bugs, full crops, trees holding leaves, warm to hot temps, ..you will find bachelor groups of bucks, access to stands can be difficult, etc,..there are many things about the early season that change with colder temps and the rut,..


Thanks for the heads up Bryan. How are things shaping up for you this season?


----------



## Justin Spies

Pittstate23 said:


> i personally love the first 5 days of season, bucks are super patternable. i firmly believe the first 5 days are as good as the best 5 days in nov. yea the conditions suck but as far as producing, mid sep has been great to me and my hunting buddies over the years.


I'm hoping it pans out well for me. This time next week I'll be heading north!!! Can't hardly stand it anymore


----------



## Anglinarcher

My buddy and I drew a kansas mule deer muzzleloader permit for unit 1
Plan on going down on the 13th to try and locate a buck a few days before the opener
This is our first year, any advice?
thanks


----------



## PutEmDown.

I'll be deployed for most of the season this year so I won't have anytime to hunt.. I will be checking this thread from time to time to get updates on how the season is going! Anyways goodluck guys! :darkbeer:


----------



## MOHALucan

Bump


----------



## Justin Spies

Any youth having luck out there?


----------



## buckbowhunter1

Well some prick stole my camera off my lease today. I love how guys don't have any sense of right and wrong nowadays


----------



## arctic hunter

buckbowhunter1 said:


> Well some prick stole my camera off my lease today. I love how guys don't have any sense of right and wrong nowadays


That's awful. I've been there too. I don't know what's worse, their lack of morals or not being able to see the pictures that were on it.


----------



## JWilson90

arctic hunter said:


> That's awful. I've been there too. I don't know what's worse, their lack of morals or not being able to see the pictures that were on it.


I had a set of stands hung last year that me an my gf hunted out of. Along with my ladder sticks. Nothing more frustrating truthfully


----------



## avluey

Justin Spies said:


> Any youth having luck out there?


Didn't see a one this weekend - heard e few shots not too far off this morning so hopefully a youngster in Tonganoxie got one.


----------



## my3sons

Anglinarcher said:


> My buddy and I drew a kansas mule deer muzzleloader permit for unit 1
> Plan on going down on the 13th to try and locate a buck a few days before the opener
> This is our first year, any advice?
> thanks


What area you hunting in unit 1?


----------



## love2hunt85

Quick question, I was told by a gentleman this afternoon at the local sporting goods store that it is illegal to put up a trail camera on a WIHA? I just moved here from Michigan so I had to take him at his word but this seems a little odd to me. Was he feeding me bs or is this true?


----------



## gediger

You can't bait or leave your stands up year round but trail cams are fair game.


----------



## JWilson90

gediger said:


> You can't bait or leave your stands up year round but trail cams are fair game.


Dont forget bout leaving blinds up over night also that too is illegal


----------



## kspseshooter

With a lot of corn being harvested, Early season over a bean field will be excellent


----------



## bow_hunter79

Just checking in. I'll be hunting units 7 and 8 around the first 2 weeks of November. I can't wait. This will be my first year heading to Kansas.


----------



## duby8609

One week til opening archery. Looks like the weather won't be too bad either. Can't wait to be sitting on stand next Monday morning.


----------



## love2hunt85

gediger said:


> You can't bait or leave your stands up year round but trail cams are fair game.


Thanks, appreciate the info!


----------



## Kick them up

duby8609 said:


> One week til opening archery. Looks like the weather won't be too bad either. Can't wait to be sitting on stand next Monday morning.


I am so ready. here are my cold 20 & 30 shots with my ST mags this morning in our warehouse. One week from today I will be in a tree!








just a bit off at 20 but center punch at 30!!!!


----------



## KSQ2

Any youth hunters have dove hunters all over? Seems like there are more dove hunters than normal this year, must be the cool weather.


----------



## Jarsh30

And plenty of doves to be had but ya the weather is better this year.


----------



## Anglinarcher

ill either be hunting around norton or st francis

st francis seems to have more walk in areas if i can't lock down some private


----------



## NC Kansas

bow_hunter79 said:


> Just checking in. I'll be hunting units 7 and 8 around the first 2 weeks of November. I can't wait. This will be my first year heading to Kansas.


Pack clothes for all kinds of weather. You will see different extremes at that time of year.


----------



## NC Kansas

Fullstrutter said:


> Yeah unfortunately not hunting with Jimmy this Fall. His daughter moved into the room that I stay in so she could complete her nursing degree this year. Should be good to go again next Fall.
> 
> Got a couple trips in the works but still ironing out the details. Possibly a two state ~11 day hunt with a couple different buddies on here. Looking like I might hit Ohio for a 4-5 day weekend and possibly KS for 4-5 days before that.


What part of Kansas?


----------



## *tim*

i took my son out last sat and seen a few does but were way out of range. come to think of it i havnt seen any bucks yet this year at all. anyone else?


----------



## ksgobbler

KSQ2 said:


> Any youth hunters have dove hunters all over? Seems like there are more dove hunters than normal this year, must be the cool weather.


More doves this year than I have ever seen. That might be why.


----------



## Dieselbuilder

First time hunting with Stick and strings. The pasture where I have permission to hunt still has steers in it, so my cams have been mostly pictures of Bovines until this weekend.














These look a little young. Hopefully big brother or daddy is out there somewhere, just being camera shy.


----------



## Mcbobs

Being that this will be my first year bow hunting for deer, I'm both excited and nervous about the nearing season! I've been prepping all Spring and Summer long and am very confident in all of my abilities, but I'm still super nervous! I guess I just need the season to start so that I can get over my nervousness!


----------



## NC Kansas

Ha, I got so excited my first year of hunting I walked all the way to my tree stand and my bow was still in my truck!


----------



## Mcbobs

NC Kansas said:


> Ha, I got so excited my first year of hunting I walked all the way to my tree stand and my bow was still in my truck!


Haha! Hopefully I won't make that mistake! My only issue is still trying to figure out how to carry in my climber, hunting backpack and bow all at the same time. The only thing I can seem to do is wear my backpack backwards, stand on my back and now in my hands.


----------



## love2hunt85

Mcbobs said:


> Haha! Hopefully I won't make that mistake! My only issue is still trying to figure out how to carry in my climber, hunting backpack and bow all at the same time. The only thing I can seem to do is wear my backpack backwards, stand on my back and now in my hands.


Just attach your backpack to your stand with a carabiner, then you can wear your climber and carry your bow. Atleast that is how I do it.


----------



## Jarsh30

Crops need to start getting cut in my area before I'm going to see any shooters again.


----------



## Justin Spies

Jarsh30 said:


> Crops need to start getting cut in my area before I'm going to see any shooters again.


I've been hearing that most of the corn is already out


----------



## Jarsh30

Not in my neck of the woods. Barely getting started here and that includes myself. Haven't harvested a single ear yet!


----------



## Jarsh30

Tick tock....


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Took my youngest son out last weekend, he killed his first deer, a young 7 point, Sunday evening. I had been getting daily pictures of some good bucks in the timber for the last 6 weeks. The velvet came off and they stopped coming by the camera, sat there Saturday morning and evening and didn't see a thing.

Sunday evening we sat in a bean field, about an hour before dark a big doe came out with the 7 point right behind her. I had told him he could hold out for a bigger deer if he wanted but he could shoot any buck he wanted to. As soon as he saw this buck, he said he was going to shoot it. They walked to withing 70-80 yards, he made a perfect heart shot and the buck only ran 20 yards and toppled over. The doe took off running straight towards us, he tried to shoot her but when she got to 20 yards she spotted us and bolted for the timber.

It took 3-4 minutes from the time we spotted the deer until he shot, he was shaking while watching through the scope and at one point he started to laugh. After the buck was down, he said he was sorry for laughing but he got so nervous and excited that he couldn't help it. That made the hunt that much more fun for me.

Now that he's killed one with a rifle, he says he's ready to give bow hunting a try. I don't care what weapon he uses as long as he has that much fun every time. Now it's time to fill his doe tag.


----------



## Mcbobs

Kansas Bruisers said:


> Took my youngest son out last weekend, he killed his first deer, a young 7 point, Sunday evening. I had been getting daily pictures of some good bucks in the timber for the last 6 weeks. The velvet came off and they stopped coming by the camera, sat there Saturday morning and evening and didn't see a thing.
> 
> Sunday evening we sat in a bean field, about an hour before dark a big doe came out with the 7 point right behind her. I had told him he could hold out for a bigger deer if he wanted but he could shoot any buck he wanted to. As soon as he saw this buck, he said he was going to shoot it. They walked to withing 70-80 yards, he made a perfect heart shot and the buck only ran 20 yards and toppled over. The doe took off running straight towards us, he tried to shoot her but when she got to 20 yards she spotted us and bolted for the timber.
> 
> It took 3-4 minutes from the time we spotted the deer until he shot, he was shaking while watching through the scope and at one point he started to laugh. After the buck was down, he said he was sorry for laughing but he got so nervous and excited that he couldn't help it. That made the hunt that much more fun for me.
> 
> Now that he's killed one with a rifle, he says he's ready to give bow hunting a try. I don't care what weapon he uses as long as he has that much fun every time. Now it's time to fill his doe tag.


That's great to hear! Congrats to your son! :wink:


----------



## KSQ2

Kansas Bruisers said:


> Took my youngest son out last weekend, he killed his first deer, a young 7 point, Sunday evening. I had been getting daily pictures of some good bucks in the timber for the last 6 weeks. The velvet came off and they stopped coming by the camera, sat there Saturday morning and evening and didn't see a thing.
> 
> Sunday evening we sat in a bean field, about an hour before dark a big doe came out with the 7 point right behind her. I had told him he could hold out for a bigger deer if he wanted but he could shoot any buck he wanted to. As soon as he saw this buck, he said he was going to shoot it. They walked to withing 70-80 yards, he made a perfect heart shot and the buck only ran 20 yards and toppled over. The doe took off running straight towards us, he tried to shoot her but when she got to 20 yards she spotted us and bolted for the timber.
> 
> It took 3-4 minutes from the time we spotted the deer until he shot, he was shaking while watching through the scope and at one point he started to laugh. After the buck was down, he said he was sorry for laughing but he got so nervous and excited that he couldn't help it. That made the hunt that much more fun for me.
> 
> Now that he's killed one with a rifle, he says he's ready to give bow hunting a try. I don't care what weapon he uses as long as he has that much fun every time. Now it's time to fill his doe tag.


Very good!


----------



## love2hunt85

Kansas Bruisers said:


> Took my youngest son out last weekend, he killed his first deer, a young 7 point, Sunday evening. I had been getting daily pictures of some good bucks in the timber for the last 6 weeks. The velvet came off and they stopped coming by the camera, sat there Saturday morning and evening and didn't see a thing.
> 
> Sunday evening we sat in a bean field, about an hour before dark a big doe came out with the 7 point right behind her. I had told him he could hold out for a bigger deer if he wanted but he could shoot any buck he wanted to. As soon as he saw this buck, he said he was going to shoot it. They walked to withing 70-80 yards, he made a perfect heart shot and the buck only ran 20 yards and toppled over. The doe took off running straight towards us, he tried to shoot her but when she got to 20 yards she spotted us and bolted for the timber.
> 
> It took 3-4 minutes from the time we spotted the deer until he shot, he was shaking while watching through the scope and at one point he started to laugh. After the buck was down, he said he was sorry for laughing but he got so nervous and excited that he couldn't help it. That made the hunt that much more fun for me.
> 
> Now that he's killed one with a rifle, he says he's ready to give bow hunting a try. I don't care what weapon he uses as long as he has that much fun every time. Now it's time to fill his doe tag.


Congrats to the young man!


----------



## snoman4

Fullstrutter said:


> :mg: nooo!!! That's horrible brotha! Early season is pretty terrible from what I have heard and from my experiences with KS over the last 5 years. HOT, muggy, horrendous bugs, and pretty lousy deer movement for the most part. Totally different hunt from November. You doing muzzleloader or bow?
> 
> Bad beat on the work situation not allowing you to do a week+ in November. Get that changed ASAP before next Fall!!!


I had some incredible hunts in the early season in 2000-2003. I saw 2 bucks at or above 200" in those early season years. I had a buck in front of me in 2002 that was 200" right outside of Coyville Kansas. I wasnt the only one that saw him the two back to back evenings I did. I saw the buck along with two other shooters the first night at a ranged 600 yards across a bean field. The next evening I hunted a pond in the timber up above the bean field where they entered the field the night before. He came down the hilltop to the flat saddle pond area 10 minutes before shooting light in the timber at around 40 yards to get a drink with the 2 buddies, who were in the 140's and 160's. It was too dark to get any of them in the sights....they left and walked the 200 yards to the bean field on the neighbors side of the fence and were seen by him. The next year I got a call from the neighbor who told me to not bother coming because he killed the big boy....I was happy for Kent Marr as that buck made Outdoor Life Magazine that year at 222". In those years of hunting early season I saw 7-8 bucks in huge bean fields I was hunting that would be above 160" but was never in the right place at the right time. Guys hunting with me did kill several that were 150" and above. It can be a magical time in the early season as the bucks are still bachelored up and on early season feeding routines. Late Afternoons tended to be the best hunting. There was always a cold snap during the early muzzleloader season and it really got the big boys up on their feet and moving. I found out that hunting the bean fields was not as productive and hunting the staging areas where many trails came together off the wooded hillsides was the best place to be. 

Justin good luck and dont be discouraged. The early season can be the best time to kill a huge buck brother.


----------



## snoman4

Kansas Bruisers said:


> Took my youngest son out last weekend, he killed his first deer, a young 7 point, Sunday evening. I had been getting daily pictures of some good bucks in the timber for the last 6 weeks. The velvet came off and they stopped coming by the camera, sat there Saturday morning and evening and didn't see a thing.
> 
> Sunday evening we sat in a bean field, about an hour before dark a big doe came out with the 7 point right behind her. I had told him he could hold out for a bigger deer if he wanted but he could shoot any buck he wanted to. As soon as he saw this buck, he said he was going to shoot it. They walked to withing 70-80 yards, he made a perfect heart shot and the buck only ran 20 yards and toppled over. The doe took off running straight towards us, he tried to shoot her but when she got to 20 yards she spotted us and bolted for the timber.
> 
> It took 3-4 minutes from the time we spotted the deer until he shot, he was shaking while watching through the scope and at one point he started to laugh. After the buck was down, he said he was sorry for laughing but he got so nervous and excited that he couldn't help it. That made the hunt that much more fun for me.
> 
> Now that he's killed one with a rifle, he says he's ready to give bow hunting a try. I don't care what weapon he uses as long as he has that much fun every time. Now it's time to fill his doe tag.


Congrats to the young man! Post up some pics....I always love seeing the youngsters with their first bucks.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

snoman4 said:


> Congrats to the young man! Post up some pics....I always love seeing the youngsters with their first bucks.


Thanks, to say he was excited would be an understatement. 

I can't post pics, but BigDeer posted a few for me last year and I emailed him pics of my boy's deer so maybe if I talk nicely about him he'll post them.


----------



## KillingFields

I would be happy to post them for you.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

KillingFields said:


> I would be happy to post them for you.


That would be great. PM your email and I'll send them to you.


----------



## KillingFields

Will do.


----------



## AllOut

Jarsh30 said:


> Crops need to start getting cut in my area before I'm going to see any shooters again.


Heck no! All of our bucks are hammering the beans right now like clock work.
All grouped up as far as last week.
Come Monday evening it should be game time.


----------



## KillingFields

Here are the pics for Kansas Bruisers. Congrats, kiddo!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Thanks buddy.


----------



## Justin Spies

Kansas Bruisers said:


> Took my youngest son out last weekend, he killed his first deer, a young 7 point, Sunday evening. I had been getting daily pictures of some good bucks in the timber for the last 6 weeks. The velvet came off and they stopped coming by the camera, sat there Saturday morning and evening and didn't see a thing.
> 
> Sunday evening we sat in a bean field, about an hour before dark a big doe came out with the 7 point right behind her. I had told him he could hold out for a bigger deer if he wanted but he could shoot any buck he wanted to. As soon as he saw this buck, he said he was going to shoot it. They walked to withing 70-80 yards, he made a perfect heart shot and the buck only ran 20 yards and toppled over. The doe took off running straight towards us, he tried to shoot her but when she got to 20 yards she spotted us and bolted for the timber.
> 
> It took 3-4 minutes from the time we spotted the deer until he shot, he was shaking while watching through the scope and at one point he started to laugh. After the buck was down, he said he was sorry for laughing but he got so nervous and excited that he couldn't help it. That made the hunt that much more fun for me.
> 
> Now that he's killed one with a rifle, he says he's ready to give bow hunting a try. I don't care what weapon he uses as long as he has that much fun every time. Now it's time to fill his doe tag.


Congrats to him. Sounds like he's hooked now


----------



## Justin Spies

snoman4 said:


> I had some incredible hunts in the early season in 2000-2003. I saw 2 bucks at or above 200" in those early season years. I had a buck in front of me in 2002 that was 200" right outside of Coyville Kansas. I wasnt the only one that saw him the two back to back evenings I did. I saw the buck along with two other shooters the first night at a ranged 600 yards across a bean field. The next evening I hunted a pond in the timber up above the bean field where they entered the field the night before. He came down the hilltop to the flat saddle pond area 10 minutes before shooting light in the timber at around 40 yards to get a drink with the 2 buddies, who were in the 140's and 160's. It was too dark to get any of them in the sights....they left and walked the 200 yards to the bean field on the neighbors side of the fence and were seen by him. The next year I got a call from the neighbor who told me to not bother coming because he killed the big boy....I was happy for Kent Marr as that buck made Outdoor Life Magazine that year at 222". In those years of hunting early season I saw 7-8 bucks in huge bean fields I was hunting that would be above 160" but was never in the right place at the right time. Guys hunting with me did kill several that were 150" and above. It can be a magical time in the early season as the bucks are still bachelored up and on early season feeding routines. Late Afternoons tended to be the best hunting. There was always a cold snap during the early muzzleloader season and it really got the big boys up on their feet and moving. I found out that hunting the bean fields was not as productive and hunting the staging areas where many trails came together off the wooded hillsides was the best place to be.
> 
> Justin good luck and dont be discouraged. The early season can be the best time to kill a huge buck brother.


Thanks for the words of encouragement Kevin


----------



## ksgobbler

Lots of movement this morning, A few pics


----------



## bones1768

*My son's deer*

Here is the deer my son shot on Sunday.


----------



## KSQ2

bones1768 said:


> Here is the deer my son shot on Sunday.


Great buck!


----------



## Jarsh30

Ksgobbler is that your target buck? He's got great mass on him! Good Luck regardless


----------



## Jarsh30

bones1768 tell your son congrats! Thats an excellent deer for a young guy! My first deer at that age was slightly smaller. Lol


----------



## Pittstate23

Minerals are getting hammered right now. A trophy rock close to a bean field or on the edge is sure to bring in deer dor the opener in se ks


----------



## JWilson90

Pittstate23 said:


> Minerals are getting hammered right now. A trophy rock close to a bean field or on the edge is sure to bring in deer dor the opener in se ks


Ive had a spot ive been dumping deer cane by the edge of a cut corn field and they are digging a hole around that stuff. The rain last week helped reignite those minerals


----------



## Jarsh30

Beginning of the week i threw out a trophy rock and a big&j attractant block in preps for Monday. Won't go back until then so well see what happens then!


----------



## Justin Spies

Justin Spies said:


> Congrats to him. Sounds like he's hooked now





bones1768 said:


> Here is the deer my son shot on Sunday.


That's a great buck!


----------



## BigDeer

Kansas Bruisers said:


> Thanks, to say he was excited would be an understatement.
> 
> I can't post pics, but BigDeer posted a few for me last year and I emailed him pics of my boy's deer so maybe if I talk nicely about him he'll post them.


ahh heck, my bad KB! Welcome back ya trouble maker!! lol Kidding, congrats to your son again!


----------



## BigDeer

bones1768 said:


> Here is the deer my son shot on Sunday.


Nice bones, congrats to both of you!


----------



## kansasboi

Nice bucks! Way to get it started


----------



## Justin Spies

Lunch time tomorrow and I'm north bound!! Going to go after some teal Sunday morning then glass some Sunday evening and be in a tree starting Monday. I'm pumped


----------



## ksgobbler

Jarsh30 said:


> Ksgobbler is that your target buck? He's got great mass on him! Good Luck regardless


Not mine. I am between bows and just have too much on my plate to deer hunt this year. He is on my place, so if my brother decides to let him walk, and he makes it through the seasons, maybe next year. We had more deer pics from yesterday morning than we have had since the cameras went up. Next year we will have food plots and be ready to roll.


----------



## bghunter7777

Hopefully you all can scare a few of those across the border to Mizzou we don't have deer in our state.


----------



## PK_IN_KC

Crazy amount of deer activity on the wireless cams yesterday and today. Not sure what's up.


----------



## KSQ2

PK_IN_KC said:


> Crazy amount of deer activity on the wireless cams yesterday and today. Not sure what's up.


They like the cool weather as much as we do.


----------



## AllOut

Still hitting the beans like clockwork as of last week....


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Anyone else have their deer fever spike today due to the cold temps?


----------



## BigDeer

Acorns dropping anywhere?


----------



## BigDeer

AllOut said:


> Still hitting the beans like clockwork as of last week....


nice


----------



## JWilson90

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> Anyone else have their deer fever spike today due to the cold temps?


Mines been on high level all day. Taking my lil brother out tomoro morning to feed my need to b in a stand


----------



## snoman4

KillingFields said:


> Here are the pics for Kansas Bruisers. Congrats, kiddo!
> 
> View attachment 2038902
> 
> 
> View attachment 2038903



The smile says it all. Congrats again to your son.


----------



## snoman4

bones1768 said:


> Here is the deer my son shot on Sunday.


Congrats to your son on a heck of a first buck!


----------



## Etheis

Gonna be hunting Reno county Cheney lake area.


----------



## love2hunt85

Etheis said:


> Gonna be hunting Reno county Cheney lake area.
> View attachment 2040196
> 
> View attachment 2040197
> 
> View attachment 2040199


Hell of a buck, good luck!


----------



## KillingFields

That's a narly dude!


----------



## AintNoGriz

Cold temps and this thread are getting me pumped!!!!


----------



## AllOut

BigDeer said:


> Acorns dropping anywhere?


Oh yeah, starting to.
I know the 3 big reds in my front yard are loaded and they started falling some last week.


----------



## Justin Spies

AllOut said:


> Still hitting the beans like clockwork as of last week....


Awesome buck!!


----------



## MOHALucan

Bump it up!!! It's gonna be next weekend before I'm able to make it out. Trying out a new spot. We'll see what the cams have on them when I go back in to replenish the corn pile next week


----------



## Etheis

I'm loving the weather right now! Too nadir gonna get back to the 80s next week...talk about a buzz kill...


----------



## Jarsh30

This fall sneak peak is excellent! But ya...short lived. Excellent bucks you guys are showing! I'm hoping to find something like that out hiding out there! Had a few rainy days and begun some project feeders.







hoping to finish the big one tomorrow and get it out.


----------



## kspseshooter

37* here in NE Kansas this morning


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

bones1768 said:


> Here is the deer my son shot on Sunday.


That's a beauty, congrats to your son!


----------



## ksgobbler

36 when I left to teal hunt. Got to put out some more food and reckon I will check the camera while I am there. Also hanging a gate because Inthink we have a trespasser turning off one of the cameras.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

BigDeer said:


> ahh heck, my bad KB! Welcome back ya trouble maker!! lol Kidding, congrats to your son again!


I spent 7 days in AT prison, I've been rehabilitated and released back in to society!!!!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

ksgobbler said:


> 36 when I left to teal hunt. Got to put out some more food and reckon I will check the camera while I am there. Also hanging a gate because Inthink we have a trespasser turning off one of the cameras.


Had to work today, can't get out for teal until Thursday. Are there many birds around?


----------



## Mcbobs

Kansas Bruisers said:


> Had to work today, can't get out for teal until Thursday. Are there many birds around?


I plan on going out in the morning, but I haven't done much scouting either. Really just an excuse to get out and enjoy the outdoors some. 

Anyone in the Riley/Pottawatomie county areas down for real hunting in the morning, let me know!


----------



## MOHALucan

Had frost on the windows here this morning


----------



## ksgobbler

Kansas Bruisers said:


> Had to work today, can't get out for teal until Thursday. Are there many birds around?


Probably one of my top 5 hunts of all time.


----------



## gediger

My car had ice on it this morning, it seems a little early for that. It sure gets you fired up for season though!


----------



## Jarsh30

40 so said my thermometer this morning here. No ice but plenty chilly, super pumped just one more day and an early wake up gentlemen!


----------



## Justin Spies

Who's ready for tomorrow??


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Justin Spies said:


> Who's ready for tomorrow??


I'll be ready for work at 6:00 am! :angry:


----------



## Etheis

Very excited to see this on the cam!


----------



## Jarsh30

Etheis said:


> Very excited to see this on the cam!
> View attachment 2041751


I could only hope to find my giant staring into the camera like that for tomorrow! Best of luck!


----------



## sapper1

Just put up my first stand tonight.


----------



## Mcbobs

Kansas Bruisers said:


> I'll be ready for work at 6:00 am! :angry:


Same for me. I'll be on the clock from 9am until 8pm. You better damn well believe I'll be hunting Tuesday though!!


----------



## Mcbobs

Etheis said:


> Very excited to see this on the cam!
> View attachment 2041751


Nice buck!!


----------



## muliesflatties

Gota work in the am but Im gona head out for an evening hunt with the smokepole. The same spot I shot my buck last year during rifle. Landowner said he bumped another big one outa there. Wont be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## Jarsh30

Blood is pumping, 430 can't get here fast enough!


----------



## kstatemallards

muliesflatties said:


> Gota work in the am but Im gona head out for an evening hunt with the smokepole. The same spot I shot my buck last year during rifle. Landowner said he bumped another big one outa there. Wont be able to sleep tonight.


Smokepole? Whip out the bow!


----------



## Jarsh30

Gentlemen....START YOUR ENGINES!


----------



## muliesflatties

kstatemallards said:


> Smokepole? Whip out the bow!


Ha ha yea I know. Probably hunt tonight with it and then its bow from here on out. All my other places are bow only and that's where Ive been getting good pictures.


----------



## Mcbobs

Good luck to everyone out in the woods this morning!!


----------



## Kick them up

bad wind today...waiting till tomorrow for the perfect wind!


----------



## cunninghamww

Rwalline said:


> bad wind today...waiting till tomorrow for the perfect wind!


Today's wind forecast has been changing every 2 hours since saturday. I actually sat out this morning too because it just wasn't being consistent. Headed out this afternoon.


----------



## AllOut

Im in the stand right now...
But not in my good spots. 
Need a south wind in the evening.
Looks like tomorrow evening will be good to go!


----------



## Jarsh30

Had a bobcat walk under me in the moonlight! No deer sightings though.


----------



## Justin Spies

I'm on stand for my first sit. Anybody seen anything good?


----------



## JWilson90

Justin Spies said:


> I'm on stand for my first sit. Anybody seen anything good?


Im seeing a big rain right now if that counts lol


----------



## love2hunt85

Been on stand since 5:15, nothing yet. Feels good be back hunting though!


----------



## NC Kansas

Went tonight with the muzzleloader. Didn't see one deer. Neighbors have milo next to me. Can't be helping.


----------



## Mike V.

Seems like this warmer weather slowed things down a bit. Just a few does and fawns the last hour and a half or so. Amazing how this doe heard the zoom on my camera in the wind. Luckily she stared right through my blaze orange. She had two kids with spots, so she got the pass for now.


----------



## Justin Spies

Sat from 4:00 to 8:15 didn't see a deer until 7:15 ended up having 4 does and 3 bucks come in range this one was the biggest


----------



## Jarsh30

One sighting at 715 of a decent buck at 200 yds, plenty of turkey's, and a bazillion Mosquitos. I damn near bailed because of them but stuck it out. Was a beautiful evening and happy to be back hunting for sure!


----------



## Dieselbuilder

I won't get a chance to start hunting until Sat. But this guy is definitely on the hit list.
[URL="[/URL]
[URL="[/URL]


----------



## klredneck

Have to work during the week but I CANT WAIT TO GET OUT SATURDAY MORNING!


----------



## outdooraholic

Sat tonight (on the ground/westernkansas) on crp/milo fenceline. Didnt hear or see anything till 7:30 (last 25min of light). Mule doe, and 4pt whitetail were bedded 20yrds into milo, got up, and jumped the fence 4yrds from me!!!!! Skeeters came out heavy a few minutes later. Pushed 11 does in crp on way out (groups of 2&3).


----------



## Kick them up

Leaving work at 1:00pm to get in the stand by 4:00. Gotta put SD cards first and review quick before making stand decision. Either stand will be good with this evenings wind. Hope to the one I am after and will post result or lack there of tomorrow. 

Good Luck to all!


----------



## Kick them up

He is the one by the cedar in the top right of the pic.


----------



## AllOut

Nothing yesterday morning.
Had 3 good bucks already in the bean fields on our way in for the evening hunt. Had to sneak around them. Sat all evening and didn't really see anything til right before dark, had a doe come out. Right at dark I let my bow down and as soon as I stated unscrewing my hanger I had two bucks come in the the field 10 yards from me. To dark to see what they were, one looked like a small buck the other looked like he had some nice beams but that's all I could tell.
Nothing so far this morning either.
Been Hunting a acorns in the AM.


----------



## Mcbobs

Got a chance to go out this morning for my first ever now hunt. I had a spot in mind where is been getting pretty regular shots of some does and decided to give it a whirl and try for a doe before I start gunning for a buck. I sat in my stand until right at 8 when a mature doe stepped out and was making her way towards me. I had a clear window at her making a 35 yard shot and decided to go for it. I over estimated the yardage just a hair, but made a solid hit on the deer taking out her spine. Not my best shot in the world due to making an inaccurate guess at the yardage, but I got my first deer with archery tackle! It was a pretty exciting morning for me to say the least and now I'm super pumped to get back out there and try for a buck!


----------



## Mcbobs

Also, if you haven't already noticed, I also put a second arrow through to ensure a dead deer. After the first arrow, she started thrashing a bit on the ground and by then I had a real good idea of the actual yardage and decided the humane thing was to out her down for good. 

I really learned a lot this morning and can really take something away from it all to make me a better bowhunter in the future.


----------



## BigDeer

Mcbobs said:


> Also, if you haven't already noticed, I also put a second arrow through to ensure a dead deer. After the first arrow, she started thrashing a bit on the ground and by then I had a real good idea of the actual yardage and decided the humane thing was to out her down for good.
> 
> I really learned a lot this morning and can really take something away from it all to make me a better bowhunter in the future.



Congrats on your first one!


----------



## BigDeer

Rwalline said:


> He is the one by the cedar in the top right of the pic.


Am i seeing that right, he is VERY big?


----------



## Mcbobs

BigDeer said:


> Am i seeing that right, he is VERY big?


It's kinda hard for me to see as I'm on my phone, but it looks like that deer on the right could be a giant!


----------



## outdooraholic

Mcbobs said:


> I really learned a lot this morning and can really take something away from it all to make me a better bowhunter in the future.


Congratulations on the first!!! Good to hear this is also part of the result!


----------



## BigDeer

Mcbobs said:


> It's kinda hard for me to see as I'm on my phone, but it looks like that deer on the right could be a giant!


I blew it up on my work computer and he looks B.I.G.!

Good luck!


----------



## BigDeer

Not the best pic, any guesses though???


----------



## Jarsh30

Rwalline- giant hiding in the corner there too bad he didn't come out to play! Good luck with him! 

Big deer-yea.....terrible pic lol but assuming some of his other points are symmetrical, 160-170 max. His front points a bit small but other beams have serious length. I'm not the best judge but I'd say shooter nonetheless!


----------



## Jarsh30

I desperately needs the harvest to pickup in my area. Ive got deer movement but not enough...


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Tagged out! My first Kansas buck and my biggest buck to date! Super excited. 

Haven't gotten him scored yet but I'm thinking he's gonna go right at 160. I'll pick up the cape tomorrow or Thursday and get him to the taxidermist. 

I was also able to donate the meat to help needy families. Happy I could help.


----------



## hunterhewi

Congrats on an AWESOME buck!!


----------



## dkkarr

Great buck Ks-Hoyt-Hunter !!! Congratualtions


----------



## KillingFields

Wow! That's got to feel good. And I think you will be pleasantly surprised with his score. Let us know!


----------



## Binney59

Wow- great buck! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## love2hunt85

Congrats, heck of a buck!


----------



## gcjhawk

Congrats, Nice buck.


----------



## Jarsh30

Excellent Buck!


----------



## kansasboi

Yowza congrats man! I haven't got too excited yet but that right there fires me up!


----------



## KSQ2

Nice buck!


----------



## b2sandshee

Awesome buck!!


----------



## Etheis

Nice buck! Congrats!


----------



## muliesflatties

Good buck man! Congrats!


----------



## BigDeer

Great buck KHH, congrats.


----------



## snoman4

Congrats on a great buck KS Hoyt!!!


----------



## AintNoGriz

Holy buck man, congrats....

Whats the story? Been a buck that you had patterned or what?


----------



## Kick them up

Mcbobs said:


> Got a chance to go out this morning for my first ever now hunt. I had a spot in mind where is been getting pretty regular shots of some does and decided to give it a whirl and try for a doe before I start gunning for a buck. I sat in my stand until right at 8 when a mature doe stepped out and was making her way towards me. I had a clear window at her making a 35 yard shot and decided to go for it. I over estimated the yardage just a hair, but made a solid hit on the deer taking out her spine. Not my best shot in the world due to making an inaccurate guess at the yardage, but I got my first deer with archery tackle! It was a pretty exciting morning for me to say the least and now I'm super pumped to get back out there and try for a buck!


Congrats!


----------



## Kick them up

Jarsh30 said:


> Rwalline- giant hiding in the corner there too bad he didn't come out to play! Good luck with him!
> 
> Big deer-yea.....terrible pic lol but assuming some of his other points are symmetrical, 160-170 max. His front points a bit small but other beams have serious length. I'm not the best judge but I'd say shooter nonetheless!



Hunted last night and he didn't show but had a 140 pt bed down at 59 yrds. Then a Yote was nice enough to spoke him so I didn't when I left me stand . Got another pic last night that may be him and will try to post later.


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

AintNoGriz said:


> Holy buck man, congrats....
> 
> Whats the story? Been a buck that you had patterned or what?


Yep. Got first pictures of him in July. Checked the camera on Saturday (had checked it a couple weeks before and wasn't planning on checking it again but that pull didn't show any daylight activity of any mature bucks) and only had daylight pics of him at one of my spots. When I went in Monday I checked the camera again to see. Saw that the previous 2 nights he had been there at 8:05 pm. Monday's legal shooting light ended at 8:11. Sure enough, he comes in at 8:05 on the dot again. Shot him at 15 yards. Couldn't get on a very good blood trail that night. Came back first thing Tuesday morning and found him.


----------



## Jarsh30

Rwalline- too bad but there's plenty of season left! Between family, farming and online college my deer hunting schedule is tight! Hoping this weekend I can catch a morning or evening break.


----------



## flyin51

One of my old buddies says his brother got this one on a smoke pole hunt.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Holy cow, that's a biggun!


----------



## Boldread

Beast


----------



## Justin Spies

About to head out for my last evening sit here in Kansas. Pretty warm but hoping for the best. Have had a good shooter on cam each night 10-15 mins after shooting light just hoping one will get up a little earlier and head my way tonight. Anyone seeing the big boys?


----------



## Vabaseball10

The bigger ones I was seeing I'm not seeing at all now! I'm guessing its the food sources change, they did this last year and started showing up again around the end of november


----------



## Fullstrutter

NC Kansas said:


> What part of Kansas?


Eastern KS, from NE to SE, props scattered and gregarious throughout eastern KS!


----------



## JWilson90

I sat tonite and had a bunch of deer around. This guy was showed up monday and wednesday at 715. i sat tonite and passed a bunch of does waiting for him but unfortunately he never showed but it was a fun night and a great hunt.


----------



## Justin Spies

Wow what a night! Had a 140" buck heading at me from 350 yards with 15 mins of light left he hung up for a bit then took off running to me then out of no where a GIANT cuts him off from the left they meet up and start licking each other then start heading my way. They then jumped the fence and go lick the doe I shot. At this point they're at 80 yards and light is almost done. They start heading to the other side of the beans so I grunted and grunted didn't figure it would help but couldn't make anything worse they turned towards me came some then turned back and left. The big one was without question the biggest buck I've ever seen id bet good money he was a Booner it was bitter sweet to see that!! Sad thing is I'm heading home after the morning hunt


----------



## JWilson90

Justin Spies said:


> Wow what a night! Had a 140" buck heading at me from 350 yards with 15 mins of light left he hung up for a bit then took off running to me then out of no where a GIANT cuts him off from the left they meet up and start licking each other then start heading my way. They then jumped the fence and go lick the doe I shot. At this point they're at 80 yards and light is almost done. They start heading to the other side of the beans so I grunted and grunted didn't figure it would help but couldn't make anything worse they turned towards me came some then turned back and left. The big one was without question the biggest buck I've ever seen id bet good money he was a Booner it was bitter sweet to see that!! Sad thing is I'm heading home after the morning hunt


 Always fun to see giants. Good luck in the morning


----------



## Jarsh30

Justin Spies- Good luck with the rest of this morning!


----------



## zmax hunter

Justin, did you say you shot a doe yest. evening? and then you watched 2 possible shooters go the doe who was expired laying 80y away?


----------



## Justin Spies

zmax hunter said:


> Justin, did you say you shot a doe yest. evening? and then you watched 2 possible shooters go the doe who was expired laying 80y away?


Yessir that's what happened


----------



## AintNoGriz

Sounds like a fun night....


----------



## kc outdoorsman

great hunts ain't always about killing ! I have had lots more great (exciting ) hunts where I didn't shoot than when I did. Glad yall are seeing them. I haven't even been out yet!


----------



## Jarsh30

I'm hoping at some point this weekend I can hit the stand. But we started picking corn yesterday and planting wheat starting 2mrw, outlook not so good...


----------



## JWilson90

I went out this morning. Had a real dense fog impairing any visibility. Saw 5 does though. Quick question does fog hinder deer movement. Ive had a cam up by where i hunted today and it has tons of morning activity but hardly none this morning


----------



## Mcbobs

JWilson90 said:


> I went out this morning. Had a real dense fog impairing any visibility. Saw 5 does though. Quick question does fog hinder deer movement. Ive had a cam up by where i hunted today and it has tons of morning activity but hardly none this morning


I've never noticed it making a bunch of difference. This past summer, one of my spots had the most activity when it was foggy. Made it difficult gettin pictures of anything because it was so foggy. Had a pretty nice buck on camera, I think, but is hard to make out too much antler detail because the thick fog.


----------



## Gtrembly2

JWilson90 said:


> I went out this morning. Had a real dense fog impairing any visibility. Saw 5 does though. Quick question does fog hinder deer movement. Ive had a cam up by where i hunted today and it has tons of morning activity but hardly none this morning


I know when we hunt elk we like to hunt when its foggy cause we think it gives them a false sense of security and gets them out in the open fields or moving with more confidence. It has seemed to work for us and im assuming whitetail would act the same.


----------



## Jarsh30

Spent the morning in the stand, good activity but I'm going to have to reposition that stand. It's too close to my plot and too exposed but at the time it looked good! I had a doe mildly bust me. She walked into the clearing and stopped and was looking around and looked right at me for a second. Then sniffed really hard for about 30 sec, then slowly backed out. I don't she ever saw me or smelled me but it was enough of seeing my outline in the tree that got her I think. Then 10 min later in the plot behind me 40 yds max away. 4 does including her came in. Then through the brush I saw some real heavy horn ducking through. Just as he was about to become fully in view, as best I can describe, the loudest snort/wheeze you can imagine rang through the timber and bam off they all went. Now before I caught glimpse of the buck all the does started sniffing around real hard then I saw his horns. Could the musk of a large dominant buck stir up the does like that? And I have no idea what the noise was I heard. Nothing I've ever heard before.[/QUOTE]


----------



## kansasboi

Jarsh30 said:


> Spent the morning in the stand, good activity but I'm going to have to reposition that stand. It's too close to my plot and too exposed but at the time it looked good! I had a doe mildly bust me. She walked into the clearing and stopped and was looking around and looked right at me for a second. Then sniffed really hard for about 30 sec, then slowly backed out. I don't she ever saw me or smelled me but it was enough of seeing my outline in the tree that got her I think. Then 10 min later in the plot behind me 40 yds max away. 4 does including her came in. Then through the brush I saw some real heavy horn ducking through. Just as he was about to become fully in view, as best I can describe, the loudest snort/wheeze you can imagine rang through the timber and bam off they all went. Now before I caught glimpse of the buck all the does started sniffing around real hard then I saw his horns. Could the musk of a large dominant buck stir up the does like that? And I have no idea what the noise was I heard. Nothing I've ever heard before.


[/QUOTE]

Sounds like he winded you?


----------



## Jarsh30

There was only a slight non consistent breeze and it was coming straight out of north he was straight west. Now I understand it was most likely swirling down there but still...idk it was just weird


----------



## JWilson90

Prolly one of the does that winded you if u said the buck was west of you with wind out of the north. You said the does was behind you so im assuming they was south of you


----------



## Jarsh30

I'm sure, that noise still throws me but bummed I didn't even get a look at that buck. Just saw a flash of horn through the brush...could have been the one!


----------



## ksgobbler

Hung a stand with my brother. Also got his ground blind out. Some new smaller bucks also hitting one of the spots during daylight. Laptop when belly up so no camera pics.


----------



## JWilson90

No news from anywhere in the state. Heard of any big ones being killed??


----------



## my3sons

Hunted antelope for two days in western Kansas and saw 3 deer. Way to much corn, milo, and feed out to hide in. Heard of a couple nice whitetails killed during youth season but that's about it.


----------



## mdnabors

JWilson90 said:


> No news from anywhere in the state. Heard of any big ones being killed??


I heard of one today and saw pics. Promised my secrecy until it's out. Gonna scare the typical muzzloader record. Maybe even crush it! All I'm sayin :zip:


----------



## Jarsh30

Well tell us region then. Western, central, eastern?


----------



## Jarsh30

I need to know if I'm done hunting for the year or not! Haha


----------



## JWilson90

mdnabors said:


> I heard of one today and saw pics. Promised my secrecy until it's out. Gonna scare the typical muzzloader record. Maybe even crush it! All I'm sayin :zip:


Im pretty sure i no what ur talkin bout. Havent seen pics but got on the topic of it being to hot to hunt with my father and i told him big deer are killed all the time during this time of the year. He then told me he heard of a deer of 200" or more being killed with a smokepole


----------



## Gtrembly2

I would like to know region. I know of one 200+ but he runs land that the owners won't let anyone hunt.


----------



## BigDeer

Muzzy hunted this past thur-sun and the deer movement was ok in the mornings, rough in the evenings. Did pass on a 140ish 9 and saw a bunch of does. Way it looked they were hammering the acorns. SE region


----------



## JWilson90

Gtrembly2 said:


> I would like to know region. I know of one 200+ but he runs land that the owners won't let anyone hunt.


I never heard region


----------



## JWilson90

Gtrembly2 said:


> I would like to know region. I know of one 200+ but he runs land that the owners won't let anyone hunt.


Do the owners hunt? Theres a big farming family in my neck of the woods that wont let anyone hunt. Even turned down big money for ppl wanting to lease it. Then come deer season they complain bcuz all the deer mess there crops up


----------



## Gtrembly2

JWilson90 said:


> Do the owners hunt? Theres a big farming family in my neck of the woods that wont let anyone hunt. Even turned down big money for ppl wanting to lease it. Then come deer season they complain bcuz all the deer mess there crops up


No they are an old couple with TONS of land they just enjoy the animals and people respect the couple alot.


----------



## Jarsh30

There generally are big deer everywhere. It's just getting lucky and catching them off guard is how we find them!


----------



## Jarsh30

Somebody needs to get ahold of a picture of this so said new record.....


----------



## my3sons

Whitetail I assume?


----------



## BigDeer

flyin51 said:


> One of my old buddies says his brother got this one on a smoke pole hunt.


Was this mentioned already?? The bases look blurry, or is it just the pic?


----------



## Jarsh30

^^^good point. Also wondering if that is true?


----------



## cmcmahan

mdnabors said:


> I heard of one today and saw pics. Promised my secrecy until it's out. Gonna scare the typical muzzloader record. Maybe even crush it! All I'm sayin :zip:


Loose lips sink ships!!!!!


----------



## Jarsh30

^^Hog wash lol we need the story!


----------



## outdoorfrenzy

my brother in law killed a 9 point with his bow on thursday evening in SEK. then friday night my buddy from central ks called and said he shot a nice one. main frame 9 with about 5 kickers off his tines. pretty cool buck.


----------



## Jarsh30

outdoorfrenzy said:


> my brother in law killed a 9 point with his bow on thursday evening in SEK. then friday night my buddy from central ks called and said he shot a nice one. main frame 9 with about 5 kickers off his tines. pretty cool buck.


Congrats to you both! Now we need pics!


----------



## outdoorfrenzy




----------



## Jarsh30

Those are both excellent bucks! Except your buddy looks disappointed lol


----------



## mdnabors

cmcmahan said:


> Loose lips sink ships!!!!!


Haha...no doubt. Hence the :zip: No details here


----------



## JWilson90

Nice bucks there. That one with stickers is awesome. I did kill a doe tonite. Not near as exciting as those hogs lol but she will taste amazing on football sunday!!!


----------



## kstatemallards

Jarsh30 said:


> Somebody needs to get ahold of a picture of this so said new record.....


I've seen a pic of a buck killed that was a stud. Easily over 200. I don't want to be the one to post it since it's not mine though.


----------



## ikeinks

I'm ready to go! Got a new bow and a few new stands hung.


----------



## BigDeer

ikeinks said:


> I'm ready to go! Got a new bow and a few new stands hung.
> 
> View attachment 2049776


Nice, good luck! He is a tank!


----------



## Boldread

I like! Where is sleeper at? I want to see what his droptine buck looks like this year.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

flyin51 said:


> One of my old buddies says his brother got this one on a smoke pole hunt.


why does that picture look odd? that big of a buck why hold it out like a fish? lol 
think your buddy is feedin you a line, the guy just disappeared behind a log, holding a deer head? lol


----------



## snoman4

ikeinks said:


> I'm ready to go! Got a new bow and a few new stands hung.
> 
> View attachment 2049776


Wowser that is a very old buck.....Can you imagine him all swollen up in the rut....I bet he is at least 7 years old! That is the buck dreams are made of right there.


----------



## bghunter7777

snoman4 said:


> Wowser that is a very old buck.....Can you imagine him all swollen up in the rut....I bet he is at least 7 years old! That is the buck dreams are made of right there.


Coming from Florida I'm sure anything over 75lbs is a tank


----------



## Jarsh30

Ksgoosekillr- I agree I found the picture very odd, odd angle. Only thing I could think of is if they already caped him out? Would like to see other pictures for sure. And if that is the mythical beast someone else spoke of I don't think he quite qualifies for typical does he?


----------



## ksgoosekillr

Jarsh30 said:


> Ksgoosekillr- I agree I found the picture very odd, odd angle. Only thing I could think of is if they already caped him out? Would like to see other pictures for sure. And if that is the mythical beast someone else spoke of I don't think he quite qualifies for typical does he?


even then I want some of that camo lol


----------



## snoman4

bghunter7777 said:


> Coming from Florida I'm sure anything over 75lbs is a tank


Always one in every crowd......I have killed several bucks in Kansas over the years that were above 250 lbs. I have hunted Kansas every year since 2000. I also have hunted Kentucky and Indiana as well. Seeing big bucks is not a novelty to me.


----------



## bghunter7777

snoman4 said:


> Always one in every crowd......I have killed several bucks in Kansas over the years that were above 250 lbs. I have hunted Kansas every year since 2000. I also have hunted Kentucky and Indiana as well. Seeing big bucks is not a novelty to me.


Im just jazzing you Snoman bc I remember how charged up you got in a previous thread


----------



## Jarsh30

I'd imagine if I get a shot at a good one before rut, he'll weigh 300lbs! These boys have packed on the pounds this year lol


----------



## AintNoGriz

ikeinks said:


> I'm ready to go! Got a new bow and a few new stands hung.
> 
> View attachment 2049776



Now, that is a buck to get excited about!! What a brute!!

Anyone else not even have their cams out yet? Have 2 sitting on the shelf just waiting for me......I never do get many buck pics early season.


----------



## Boldread

Just put half my cameras out on Wednesday...


----------



## kscumminsdriver

AintNoGriz said:


> Now, that is a buck to get excited about!! What a brute!!
> 
> Anyone else not even have their cams out yet? Have 2 sitting on the shelf just waiting for me......I never do get many buck pics early season.


I just put mine out on Sept. 14.


----------



## arctic hunter

Just got my camera running again last weekend.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

My cams have been out 2 weeks. Might check em next week.


----------



## Jarsh30

I've had cams out since July, no shooters IMO, but plenty of bucks and does. Haven't checked them now in almost two weeks. Since then we've cut most crops around there so maybe it coaxed out the big one! Well see if I get a chance to get out soon.


----------



## kansas_hick

Put my cameras out on the 12th a full month late.Won't check them until I go hunting in mid Oct. the way things look.


----------



## Mike V.

Anybody else been hunting? Saw five bucks this afternoon under falling acorns with four inside bow range. No shooters, but still encouraging to see bucks out feeding at 3:45 in 80 degree heat. Saw a good one last night in the same location but from a tree 80 yards to the north.


----------



## JWilson90

Mike V. said:


> Anybody else been hunting? Saw five bucks this afternoon under falling acorns with four inside bow range. No shooters, but still encouraging to see bucks out feeding at 3:45 in 80 degree heat. Saw a good one last night in the same location but from a tree 80 yards to the north.


I went out this morning and got skunked but i think it was cuz ppl was hunting the same property as me and they walked down where the deer usually hang out before coming back to bed in the mornings.


----------



## bowhuntinginks

Checked my cameras yesterday and the shooters I have been seeing didn't show up this time. Beans are changing fast and it won't be long until the farmer cuts them. Hoping my big boys start showing up again real soon because I've got the itch to sit in a stand.


----------



## Hawkfarm

Deer are on the acorns big time right now. If you've got some big oaks with acorns that's where I'd be set up for the next couple of weeks. My wheat, Dwarf Essex Rape, turnip and clover mix food plot is also getting some use in the daytime, but acorns rule right now. Leaves are dropping fast off of the beans.


----------



## ksgobbler

Lots of daytime pics. No really impressive deer. Did plant some acorns, hopefully a few survive and in 10 years or so....


----------



## Jarsh30

Still no one willing to cough up a picture of the record buster?!


----------



## mdnabors

Jarsh30 said:


> Still no one willing to cough up a picture of the record buster?!


It's out. Check thread KS 234" today


----------



## Jarsh30

Thanks! Brute!


----------



## geewhizz

Harvested Sunday September 28th.


----------



## BigDeer

geewhizz said:


> Harvested Sunday September 28th.
> 
> View attachment 2052881


Nice Mulie! Congrats!


----------



## KSQ2

Supposed to cool down some this weekend, there will be a few shot I 'magine.


----------



## KillingFields

Looks great, Geewhizz!


----------



## PK_IN_KC

The deer activity has fallen off since the acorns has started to fall. When do you guys think they will generally stop falling in East Central Kansas? October, November, December?!


----------



## d3ue3ce

Anyone here in NE KS? Just decided that it is going to be a bit rough camping in a camper for over a month, going into town to do laundry etc, so im looking for a house to rent for the whole month of November. 

Would be hoping for something within 20-25 minutes from Seneca. Appreciate it. 

Checked cams ang just had one mature buck on cam, a lot of 2 year old deer, and actually quite a few does. Looks like the doe herd is a bit healthier than previous years


Some corn already cut as well next door.


----------



## ksgobbler

d3ue3ce said:


> Anyone here in NE KS? Just decided that it is going to be a bit rough camping in a camper for over a month, going into town to do laundry etc, so im looking for a house to rent for the whole month of November.
> 
> Would be hoping for something within 20-25 minutes from Seneca. Appreciate it.
> 
> Checked cams ang just had one mature buck on cam, a lot of 2 year old deer, and actually quite a few does. Looks like the doe herd is a bit healthier than previous years
> 
> 
> Some corn already cut as well next door.


I have some contacts. I'll see what I can find out.


----------



## d3ue3ce

ksgobbler said:


> I have some contacts. I'll see what I can find out.


Awesome! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Mcbobs

Anyone out hunting in the soup this morning?


----------



## Webbslinger

How's the weather this afternoon in NE KS


----------



## ksgoosekillr

don't know about NE, but central KS is cloudy and cool. spitting rain all day with a decent NW wind


----------



## JWilson90

Webbslinger said:


> How's the weather this afternoon in NE KS


SEKS has been rain all day long. Dont no if the cell reached up in the northern part


----------



## Webbslinger

Thanks gents... I'm looking forward to the cooler weather this weekend is projecting. Planning to make the drive up and check things out! Good luck to you all.


----------



## Jarsh30

Maybe there's an off chance I'll get 5 spare minutes in this cool spell.


----------



## zmax hunter

Bad hail storm this am went ne from Glasco on hwy 24 up thru Clifton area (central unit 7 thru central unit 8)
This is my wifes sisters house in Clifton. I hear up to 10 miles wide was pounded flat.


----------



## Webbslinger

Goodness zmax... damage for sure. Hope no one was hurt


----------



## snoman4

zmax hunter said:


> Bad hail storm this am went ne from Glasco on hwy 24 up thru Clifton area (central unit 7 thru central unit 8)
> This is my wifes sisters house in Clifton. I hear up to 10 miles wide was pounded flat.


Dang Zmax that is some bad damage....Did you and the wife come through okay without damage?


----------



## zmax hunter

The Beloit area was hit terrible about 3 weeks ago, we were hit with tennis ball size hail about a week ago, lots of car and roof damage, Ks also is the new california too i guess. LuAnn was home and felt the quake yesterday.

http://earthquaketrack.com/p/united-states/kansas/recent


----------



## OmenHonkey

zmax hunter said:


> The Beloit area was hit terrible about 3 weeks ago, we were hit with tennis ball size hail about a week ago, lots of car and roof damage, Ks also is the new california too i guess.
> 
> http://earthquaketrack.com/p/united-states/kansas/recent


That's insane!! There were several in the area over a few days if I read it correctly.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Man Brian that is bad.......I did not feel the earthquake yesterday, but my son a couple of blocks away at school said some kid was giving a presentation in class and everything starting shaking slightly.


----------



## outdoorsmannc

zmax,
My prayers are with your sister in law,,,that's terrible! We hunt Jamestown area did it get hit?

BH


----------



## kscumminsdriver

zmax hunter said:


> The Beloit area was hit terrible about 3 weeks ago, we were hit with tennis ball size hail about a week ago, lots of car and roof damage, Ks also is the new california too i guess. LuAnn was home and felt the quake yesterday.
> 
> http://earthquaketrack.com/p/united-states/kansas/recent


Place I hunt up by Beloit was pounded by hail this summer... beans didn't fare so well.


----------



## kspseshooter

Nice cool 36* morning here. Headed in to hunt a acorn ridge.


----------



## Gtrembly2

Good luck to everyone one this morning, hunting south central ks should be good morning.


----------



## Jarsh30

Excellent here but dare I say BRRRR! Hoping for some action get the blood pumping


----------



## Webbslinger

Very nice here 36* and light wind.. they should move this morning. Good luck to all


----------



## JWilson90

Amazing morning for me. Had deer everywhere. Imma b back out this evening hoping for a big one


----------



## Webbslinger

JWilson90 said:


> Amazing morning for me. Had deer everywhere. Imma b back out this evening hoping for a big one


JWilson are you in NE KS? slow morning for me...


----------



## JWilson90

Webbslinger said:


> JWilson are you in NE KS? slow morning for me...


SE KS for me bud


----------



## Kansasbowhuntin

Going out this evening also here in NE kansas Temps. have really dropped but the wind has really picked up. Will post the outcome this evening


----------



## kspseshooter

Shot a nice doe this morning. They are hitting the acorns hard


----------



## Jarsh30

One doe was all I saw from the stand. Went and check wells and saw 6 does in my other spot...dammit. Moving a stand today and try and hunt it this evening or 2mrw for sire


----------



## JWilson90

kspseshooter said:


> Shot a nice doe this morning. They are hitting the acorns hard


Congrats on the doe. Im noticing the same thing with acorns right now. Luckily i got a blind in an oak thicket[emoji41][emoji41]


----------



## kspseshooter

I put a cam in this oak thicket a month ago and pulled the card last night. 1300 pics. I had pics of deer at all times of the day


----------



## jmav58

Northwest Kansas Muley


----------



## Jarsh30

That's this year?!


----------



## JWilson90

Well gentleman im tagged out and on doe patrol the rest of the year. I put this guy down tnite. Although he isnt an absolute monster he was one of my target bucks and by far the best deer ive killed in my young hunting career. Im gonna start a thread with the story..its a long one


----------



## Webbslinger

Congrats JWILSON that's a fine buck


----------



## KSArcher06

Congrats nice buck


----------



## wdtorque

jW. Congrats. A beauty. In for the tail!


----------



## JWilson90

Just posted the thread. Thanks all you guys. I enjoy sharing my hunts and success with all of you!


----------



## Jarsh30

Way to go!


----------



## JWilson90

Well fellas hows it goin out there


----------



## Jarsh30

Well got the stand set but haven't and won't have time for a bit to hunt it out....


----------



## Kick them up

had 2 bucks an 8 & 10 sparing lightly Friday evening and then had a small 10 walk within 30 of my stand. 

This is the one I want. 

Let the games begin!


----------



## MBaboon

Saturday I did some scouting on a new piece of public land, which was mostly unproductive. But on my way home about 7:00pm I noticed some horns in a relatively urban bean field right off the highway. Anyone familiar with Bel Aire may know where I am speaking of. Anyway I pull into a parking lot to glass them and one is a nice 130-140 8-10pt. 4 other smaller bucks and half a dozen does/fawns. And more are crossing the road into this bean field! I run home and grab the wife and kids (3 and 6 year old boys). We get there just before sundown. We are treated to well over a dozen deer at about 100 yards. Two of the smaller bucks, 6pt and 8pt, did some light sparring for a few minutes while the bigger one fed nearby and kept tabs on all the other deer. For whatever it's worth this bean field was fairly yellow compared to many greener ones that I have seen in recent days.

I have never been witness to any kind of sparrring so that was real cool. Even better that I brought the family up to share in the action. Even though these are not huntable deer, it still gets the fever going. Good way to get the boys interested too..our ground blind trips thus far have been pretty uneventful. 

Congrats to everyone thus far who has tagged some deer. And good luck to those just getting started.


----------



## kansas_hick

Anyone doing any thing in the NE part of the state?


----------



## outdrsman11

Not much action going on around my place yet. Have been seeing more fawns and does out in daylight but not much buck movement. Had 120" 8 pt out at 6:00 the other night and he stuck around until dark but other than that no mature bucks. Going to give it another 10 days or so before I go back out. I sure do like this cooler weather though!


----------



## Hawkfarm

Several scrapes have now been opened in the farm yard and some young bucks are starting to run the does and doe fawns around during daylight. The girls are not yet scattering like marbles when they come around. They just avoid them. We had 2 bucks I would guess to be 4.5 and 5.5, respectively, make visits to the back yard to check and work the scrapes. We watched one in the moonlight for 1/2 hour after the Royals game ended Friday evening and the other was there Saturday morning for 20 minutes with not enough light to get pictures. No daylight pictures yet of any older bucks coming by the yard, but it may not be long before they show themselves when I can get pictures. Here's some pictures of a young buck standing over a 3 foot wide new scrape under my crabapple tree, working a licking branch, checking out where a doe peed and sparring with another young buck. It won't be long before it ramps up.


----------



## outdoorfrenzy

Nice pics. Can't wait for November


----------



## kansas_hick

Looks like temps might drop some sat so might try and slip out.Hope some of the crops are out.


----------



## KSQ2

Hawkfarm said:


> Several scrapes have now been opened in the farm yard and some young bucks are starting to run the does and doe fawns around during daylight. The girls are not yet scattering like marbles when they come around. They just avoid them. We had 2 bucks I would guess to be 4.5 and 5.5, respectively, make visits to the back yard to check and work the scrapes. We watched one in the moonlight for 1/2 hour after the Royals game ended Friday evening and the other was there Saturday morning for 20 minutes with not enough light to get pictures. No daylight pictures yet of any older bucks coming by the yard, but it may not be long before they show themselves when I can get pictures. Here's some pictures of a young buck standing over a 3 foot wide new scrape under my crabapple tree, working a licking branch, checking out where a doe peed and sparring with another young buck. It won't be long before it ramps up.


Love the pics! Did you have some backyard pics on here last year too? I REALLY envy you!


----------



## Jarsh30

Finishing our last corn field tomorrow! Really about the last standing corn field in my area! Maybe get a few days break before we move onto milo to hunt!


----------



## ksgobbler

Brother hunted tonight. Had a doe at 10 yards but couldn't get drawn. Also a smaller 8 that he could've shot no but it's only the first sit.


----------



## Gtrembly2

Just bought a 2 oz jar or Lowe's buck butter anyone in ks had success with this? Ill be able to try it out next weekend i was just wondering if anyone had a trick or success.


----------



## JWilson90

Anyone having any luck out there? I hate not being able to buck hunt anymore but im so happy to of tagged a wallhanger. I think ill start meat hunting on the weekends


----------



## aeast236

KDWP (t) just posted opening for 5 new game wardens. Hope this eventually helps all hunters in Kansas and cuts down on the rampant poaching and other jack*****ery in this state.


----------



## hunterhewi

My buddy and guy that does all the work on my bows killed a hell if a buck last week. He went 174 and weighed in over 300lbs live weight! Ill post a pic once i get it. Or look at smokey valley shooting sports facebook page!


----------



## APAsuphan

hunterhewi said:


> My buddy and guy that does all the work on my bows killed a hell if a buck last week. He went 174 and weighed in over 300lbs live weight! Ill post a pic once i get it. Or look at smokey valley shooting sports facebook page!


I've seen the pic he's a beast!


----------



## hunterhewi

Here it is


----------



## hunterhewi

Cody yes he is a massive old dude! Im happy for him couldnt happen to a nicer guy!


----------



## Jarsh30

Nice one! In the stand now hoping for an appearance!


----------



## Vabaseball10

This is my last year in Kansas, and wow I'd like to just see one that big even if I couldn't get a shot


----------



## Jarsh30

Alright so I'm starting to get some good wind gusts. Should I bail or stick it out?


----------



## Jarsh30

I just don't feel like the deer are going to be up moving. ????


----------



## tlfw

You can't kill'em from the sofa....


----------



## Jarsh30

True story I spose


----------



## JWilson90

hunterhewi said:


> Here it is
> View attachment 2058750


Congrats to that guy. Awesome deer


----------



## ksgobbler

brother missed the same buck twice tonight.


----------



## Deone

jmav58 said:


> View attachment 2055035
> 
> Northwest Kansas Muley


UNBELIEVABLE BUCK! that one is the muley of many lifetimes!
Deone


----------



## KCDomer

Anyone planning to head out this weekend? I am hoping all the rain and the cold weather in Eastern Kansas gets those big bucks out and about.


----------



## Jarsh30

Well had one little buck come flying in and right by at 40 yds. I saw him coming tail up hauling 
*****. Not sure what his deal was but something other than me spooked him!


----------



## Jarsh30

They are getting this swollen already?


----------



## sooner77

Ill be out in eastern KS. Hoping it clears up a little tomorrow and they get on their feet


----------



## muliesflatties

Been seeing lots of deer and passed on this guy last Saturday evening.


----------



## muliesflatties

Heres the trailcam video of him after getting the pass. Makin his rounds and checking scrapes!


----------



## dkkarr

Very nice buck muliesflatties !


----------



## arctic hunter

Cool video.


----------



## bow_hunter79

I'm heading to North central Kansas tomorrow. We will get there sometime mid morning Monday. A buddy and I leased a farm but have never seen it. Just google earth images. We aren't going to hunt much maybe just a couple sits. We are primarily going to scout and hang stands for the rut. We are planning on going back out around Nov. 5th. Any thoughts on what would be the best time to go to hit the rut. We will most likely just get to go the one time. Probably will block off about a week to 10 days for our November hunt.


----------



## arctic hunter

I like the 9th of November as a start day in SE Kansas.


----------



## DT87

Pretty slow so far this morning. I can see the west edge of the clouds, so the sun should be fully out in an hour or so.


----------



## Webbslinger

Very nice buck mulieflatties. Can't wait to get back on a stand in KS


----------



## sleeperls

QUOTE=Boldread;1071167309]I like! Where is sleeper at? I want to see what his droptine buck looks like this year.[/QUOTE]

Im here. Nothing good to report so far. The droptine deer might have got a little bigger mass wise but lost 90% of his drop. Ill still hunt him if i can but im being forced to hunt a small area this year and it sucks.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

I still haven't been in a stand, just acquired 2 new farms so I'm trying to scout those and get all my stands set. I hope these temps keep dropping over the next few weeks.


----------



## sleeperls

Id like to get my farming done before the snow falls i hope haha.

Ps anyone hunting this weekend dont forget your orange with the stupid pre rut firearm.


----------



## deerhunter06

Anybody in the nw ks area?


----------



## aeast236

Finally getting some bigger boys showing up. Here's one that I'd like to meet up close


----------



## Boldread

I was wondering where you were sleeper! I definitely think that buck put on some mass, I was hoping to see the droptine get bigger.


----------



## Rfordkc

bow_hunter79 said:


> I'm heading to North central Kansas tomorrow. We will get there sometime mid morning Monday. A buddy and I leased a farm but have never seen it. Just google earth images. We aren't going to hunt much maybe just a couple sits. We are primarily going to scout and hang stands for the rut. We are planning on going back out around Nov. 5th. Any thoughts on what would be the best time to go to hit the rut. We will most likely just get to go the one time. Probably will block off about a week to 10 days for our November hunt.


Believe it or not, the Field and Stream "best days of the rut" have been pretty accurate for Kansas. Things get pretty exciting the second week of November.


----------



## Jarsh30

Anyone hear of a really big muley being taken in the north western part of the state? My friend was driving in 83 the other day and swore he saw a very large buck in the back of a ford ranger? Could have just been branches too lol but he was sure it was a buck. Anybody?


----------



## Jarsh30

Driving up Hwy 83


----------



## kc outdoorsman

November 7 has been the best for me year in and year out!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

If the temps keep falling, the last week in October and the first week in November should be fantastic. Those of you that wait until the second week in November to hunt could miss out on all the fun.


----------



## Webbslinger

You may be right Kansas Bruisers. I'm heading that way Halloween to mix it up a bit from the past in waiting until 2nd week. Getting excited


----------



## love2hunt85

Finally getting a few good bucks on camera. Few of them are a little blurry, need to upgrade some cameras by next spring.


----------



## d3ue3ce

Kansas Bruisers said:


> If the temps keep falling, the last week in October and the first week in November should be fantastic. Those of you that wait until the second week in November to hunt could miss out on all the fun.


Yeah, Ill be out around the 19th of Oct this year. Spending the whole month of Nov out there unless I tag out. Hopefully the action is picking up when I get out there.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Webbslinger said:


> You may be right Kansas Bruisers. I'm heading that way Halloween to mix it up a bit from the past in waiting until 2nd week. Getting excited


When the cool air moves in at the end of October, the daytime action is at it's best IMO. I have seen more bucks running around at the end of October, 1st week in November when the air is cold than any other time during the rut. On the downside, when it's warm that can be the worst time to catch bucks moving during the day.

If I could get a gaurantee that every year from Oct. 25th - November 8th the temps wouldn't get above 40, I would hunt those dates every year without question. Most of the does are not ready to breed but every buck in the state is more than ready.

Unfortunately, you can never tell if November 1st is going to be sunny and 75 degrees or cloudy and 15 degrees. I now stagger my vacation so I cover most of November, I start at the end of October and hunt for 4 days, go back to work for a few days, hunt for 5 more days, go back to work for a few days, etc...


----------



## my3sons

Set in stand Saturday morning and Saturday night, seen four doe's was it. Have a couple trail cam pics of decent bucks but they were a no show. Couple more weeks and some of these crops will be gone and that will help. Starting to see some decent bucks pop up around here in western part of state the cool weather this weekend helped.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

To follow up with my last post, there will be people that reply with "True, you will see lots of bucks the first of November but if you want to see the big bucks hunt the end of November."

I'm 44 and have been hunting in Kansas most of my life, the biggest bucks I have ever seen in NE, western, northern, and central Kansas have been during the first week in November when it's cold. Everyone has their opinion based on what they have seen while hunting, but I think some people don't hunt the entire rut so they only know what they see during the times they hunt. I'm sure there are properties that are better at certain times of the rut than other times, but I've hunted different parts of the state and everything I've seen tells me the first of November is the best when the temps are right.


----------



## Webbslinger

Kansas Bruisers said:


> To follow up with my last post, there will be people that reply with "True, you will see lots of bucks the first of November but if you want to see the big bucks hunt the end of November."
> 
> I'm 44 and have been hunting in Kansas most of my life, the biggest bucks I have ever seen in NE, western, northern, and central Kansas have been during the first week in November when it's cold. Everyone has their opinion based on what they have seen while hunting, but I think some people don't hunt the entire rut so they only know what they see during the times they hunt. I'm sure there are properties that are better at certain times of the rut than other times, but I've hunted different parts of the state and everything I've seen tells me the first of November is the best when the temps are right.


You speak the truth! The window of days from late October to 1st ten days of November are hard to beat if cold weather is involved!


----------



## kscumminsdriver

Kansas Bruisers said:


> If I could get a gaurantee that every year from Oct. 25th - November 8th the temps wouldn't get above 40, I would hunt those dates every year without question. Most of the does are not ready to breed but every buck in the state is more than ready.


So, you're saying that if you could guarantee the daytime highs would be 20 degrees colder than average you're going to see a lot of daytime buck activity?


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

kscumminsdriver said:


> So, you're saying that if you could guarantee the daytime highs would be 20 degrees colder than average you're going to see a lot of daytime buck activity?


Yes, there hasn't been a season yet that I haven't seen great daytime buck movement the first week in November when the temps are low.


----------



## sleeperls

5th-13th are the days the taxidermist take in the most bucks.


----------



## bowhuntinginks

Checked camera today and had over 1500 pics in 10 days. No bucks. They wer all does, fawns and turkeys. Went and hung a stand on a different spot of the property and found 4 scrapes.


----------



## mdnabors

On our place in SE KS it always cranks up after the 15th and is wide open thru Thanksgiving or even early Dec. Over 8-9 yrs I've been a couple times the week earlier (~8-14th) and not seen near the rutting activity we see the 3rd and 4th weeks of Nov. Seems the really big deer are out later and looking for last estrous does. I'll be there from Nov 15-22 this yr and can't wait!


----------



## lastcast33

I hope this is the case for Linn and Anderson county. I'll be there on the 15th of November for a week.


----------



## muliesflatties

Knocked a doe off last weekend with the bow and one this weekend with the muzzleloader. A buddy of mine went to a corn field to get a doe on Saturday night and ended up watchin 2 big 8 pointers fight for about 15 min. Lots of scrapes and rubs showing up this week. Have a very tall 10 and an old 8 point that Ive seen in this area for 3 years now on camera and have yet to lay true eyes on. Would love to get that 10, but would be happy with the 8. 


Heres the 10 a couple years ago.






Heres the old 8 this year.
[video=youtube_share;E6Ct7x49D8 0]http://youtu.be/E6Ct7x49D80[/video]

Sorry for the long post lol


----------



## PK_IN_KC

mdnabors said:


> On our place in SE KS it always cranks up after the 15th and is wide open thru Thanksgiving or even early Dec. Over 8-9 yrs I've been a couple times the week earlier (~8-14th) and not seen near the rutting activity we see the 3rd and 4th weeks of Nov. Seems the really big deer are out later and looking for last estrous does. I'll be there from Nov 15-22 this yr and can't wait!


I lived and hunted Kansas for 15 years and always thought the 2nd half of the month is better than the 1st half depending upon the moon phases & temps. I like the 2nd and 3rd week of November the best.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

I just posted a thread from my first card pull this year... have some potential for some serious deer. Still the evening activity around my home (minus the one I smoked with my truck) has been almost non existent. First season in 6 years that im barely seeing any in the fields at night.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

ksgoosekillr said:


> I just posted a thread from my first card pull this year... have some potential for some serious deer. Still the evening activity around my home (minus the one I smoked with my truck) has been almost non existent. First season in 6 years that im barely seeing any in the fields at night.


I haven't had any big bucks on camera either, but the last few years of running 3 cameras I haven't got the bigguns on camera consistantly until mid October. I'm going out to check them on Thursday so I'm hoping they are showing themselves.


----------



## Boldread

No big guys to show neither, but they are getting better every card pull....


----------



## Vabaseball10

I'm only a one year veteran to Kansas, so my observation is very limited, but last year I didn't start seeing much rut activity until the middle to end of november. I ran cameras from july to the end of november last year. I got my first good buck on camera november 16, and shot him november 19 chasing a doe. I went out with a buddy, and watched several bucks chasing does after that, and he missed at 20 yards. I think even on november 19, I might wait a little longer this year to hope for something better. My one year of observation matches what most on here have said.


----------



## 67gtxht

Been seeing 10-12 does and 3-4 bucks all feeding together almost every evening on corn stocks for last couple weeks. Bucks still together. Usually about the same in early morning on same fields. And as far as when I see the most rutting activity here in northeast kansas I personally like the 2-3 days each side of the 8th of November. Seems like no matter what the weather I always have 2-4 days right around the 8th when it gets red hot and really crazy.


----------



## ksgobbler

Camera decided to quit working. New one headed this way. Lots of does, nothing to get excited about buck wise


----------



## Jarsh30

I finally got a feeder finished and found out the batteries died in my camera after 10 pictures. Heavy deer traffic obvious around the feeder too...


----------



## kansas_hick

Pulled cards last night had lots of does some small bucks 2 next year or two bucks and 1 maybe this years.While getting them saw 10 does most all feeding on acorns even in the trail after I walked in on. 1 spike and 1 I don't know 2 ***** and about 20 turkeys all in the same 40 acre corner of timber.


----------



## Hawkfarm

Based on over 40 years of hunting our farm and 25 years of watching lots and lots of deer both from the stand and from the farm house windows, the biggest and/or oldest bucks are generally more visible on us in daylight during the week of Thanksgiving with some colder weather. It's after most of the does have been bred. There is always a chance to see a big one any time, but my odds of seeing them "in daylight" are much higher at the end of November when they are looking for the last does of the first cycle. The middle of November can be crazy with buck activity, but give me the last of the month to catch sight of a searching big boy out by himself.


----------



## outdrsman11

I shot my first buck the day after Thanksgiving in 2008, which was the 28th. 2009 it was the 15th. 2010 it was the 21st. I always tell people that it seems like the rut hits my place about a week after everyone else seems to be having the most amount of action/luck with killing bucks. 
Last year we were fortunate enough to finish building our home on the land that I have been hunting since 08. Last year, I cant remember the day but I know it was the 2nd or 3rd week of Nov, I had just gotten home from work and we were getting dinner on the table and I looked out the windows and saw a doe standing by herself. So I just waited because I knew she couldn't be alone that time of year, and sure enough a stud 8 walks out from the draw. I watch them for a couple minutes and they didnt seem too intent on moving much, so I told my wife I had to try and make something happen. I struck out the previous 2 years (2011, 2012) and it was looking like it was going to end up that way again. I just grabbed a jacket, bow, rangefinder and grunt tube and snuck out and hid behind our propane tank to watch. The buck went back into the draw and I thought he was gone for good but I gave some grunts anyway and ended up calling in a 2 year old buck to within about 15 yards and he walked by without a care in the world. Low and behold the big guy comes back out and the doe starts leading him closer to our house and it looks like she is going to take him right to our front yard! So I wait until they get far enough that I can make a mad dash without them seeing me. I wait on the corner of the house and sure enough she walks through our yard, I range her at 61 yards, so I adjust my sight and when he comes by a few seconds later I stopped him and let it fly. Sailed it about 6" over his back. I didn't compensate for the string jump at that yardage. I was a little disappointed but hey I couldn't be that mad because it was so much fun and a cool opportunity. My wife and 1.5 year old son got to watch from inside the house too. Found his sheds in early spring and actually my son found my arrow when we were out walking one afternoon. The buck finally just showed back up on camera last week and he is on the downhill slide, turned into a 7 pt. I would love another chance at him even though he wouldn't score well, the history is good enough! Hoping I can wrap my tag around a mature buck this year. I passed several the last couple years hoping to start managing my land a little bit. Good luck to everyone! Can't wait to start seeing the pictures roll in. 



Hawkfarm said:


> Based on over 40 years of hunting our farm and 25 years of watching lots and lots of deer both from the stand and from the farm house windows, the biggest and/or oldest bucks are generally more visible on us in daylight during the week of Thanksgiving with some colder weather. It's after most of the does have been bred. There is always a chance to see a big one any time, but my odds of seeing them "in daylight" are much higher at the end of November when they are looking for the last does of the first cycle. The middle of November can be crazy with buck activity, but give me the last of the month to catch sight of a searching big boy out by himself.


----------



## ikeinks

I put in vacation for Nov 3-7. By then hopefully the crops are harvested by my stands.


----------



## Jarsh30

^^^^I pray for you and the harvest being finished in that area! Lol


----------



## ikeinks

Jarsh30 said:


> ^^^^I pray for you and the harvest being finished in that area! Lol


Should finish soybeans today and start on corn this weekend!


----------



## weshawk5

I stuck a trail cam in a spot I think about hunting every year but don't. After 2 weeks I checked the pics, and this gave me a warm fuzzy feeling inside.


----------



## MBaboon

^ What a beast! That guy will be occupying your thoughts and prayers all season. Good luck! Love to see a picture of him on the ground.


----------



## love2hunt85

weshawk5 said:


> I stuck a trail cam in a spot I think about hunting every year but don't. After 2 weeks I checked the pics, and this gave me a warm fuzzy feeling inside.


Holy droptine batman!!! Hope you have you hands on him this year!


----------



## MBaboon

Yeah that thing is freak nasty. Huge droptine. Double brow on the left...just look at those brow tines. Trash everywhere too. What a cool buck!


----------



## KSQ2

weshawk5 said:


> I stuck a trail cam in a spot I think about hunting every year but don't. After 2 weeks I checked the pics, and this gave me a warm fuzzy feeling inside.


Wow! Good luck with him!


----------



## Robertoski

golly jeepers!!!


----------



## Jarsh30

I would say stay out of that spot this year again. By the way where exactly is this spot? Lol


----------



## ikeinks

Good luck! I'm jealous. I've checked 2 cams today and have 120-130 class bucks. But starting to see some scrapes pop up here and there. Thinking of sitting in the morning, seems to be way better movement


----------



## AintNoGriz

What a buck! Good luck and yes, get a stand in there.........


----------



## weshawk5

Jarsh30 said:


> I would say stay out of that spot this year again. By the way where exactly is this spot? Lol


Haha about the last place I would think would be good. I guess why I've always passed over it.


----------



## kansasboi

Man o man what a giant!


----------



## avluey

That buck will be a good one in another 2 or 3 years :wink: :greenwithenvy:


----------



## shaffer88

weshawk5 said:


> I stuck a trail cam in a spot I think about hunting every year but don't. After 2 weeks I checked the pics, and this gave me a warm fuzzy feeling inside.


I wouldn't hunt there either! You can go hunt where you have been and I'll hunt there


----------



## Hawkfarm

Wow!!! That kind of buck is what Kansas has been known for. Good luck getting him on the ground. I can't wait to see more of him.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

weshawk5 said:


> Haha about the last place I would think would be good. I guess why I've always passed over it.


just a quick search of your past posts and you tell what counties and even posted a google map... not too hard to figure out, and quit attracting attention to our county lol


----------



## Jarsh30

Can't wait to see him on the ground, Good Luck!


----------



## weshawk5

ksgoosekillr said:


> just a quick search of your past posts and you tell what counties and even posted a google map... not too hard to figure out, and quit attracting attention to our county lol


That's the area I normally hunt that always seems so promising but has been nothing but disappointment the last couple years. This year has been the same so far, only bucks there in a month have been a small 10 and a spike.

Sorry if I attracted attention lol, didn't mean to at all.


----------



## muliesflatties

That's an awesome buck. Good luck to ya!!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Checked the cameras a few days ago, still getting tons of does and smaller bucks but nothing over 140. The one I'm hoping is still around hasn't shown up. None of the corn has been cut, I'm assuming the bigguns are camping out in the corn. I'm hoping the rain is done for a while so the corn can come out.


----------



## Mike V.

Saw three does and a buck this morning. The first doe walked by at 8:45 and was casually followed by a two year old buck about 45 seconds behind her. I assume he was waiting for a negative urine sample, but the pressure is definitely building.


----------



## kc outdoorsman

I haven't even hunted since my farm is covered in un-cut corn. Experience has shown on this place the big ones are rarely seen until the combines arrive. Need dry weather now so we can get it out!


----------



## ikeinks

I would enjoy getting to see this dude up close


----------



## ikeinks

I sat all morning and saw 6 does and nothing moved until 830! Like previous poster said, need the combines to get rid of some corn

Oh and how about them wildcats?


----------



## Jarsh30

One hell of a game! On the few morning sits I've done. It's been about an hour after sunup before I would see anything. All the corn is gone here but all the milo is still out and they seem to like thst just as much. I don't have a single shooter on camera yet


----------



## JWilson90

Well sat tonight and saw a decent 8, couple fork horns and lots of does. The fork horns was running around doin a lil chasin an sniffin the does. Ill b back out in the morning looking for fresh backstrap. Weshawk im hoping you lay that buxk down. Hes a stud


----------



## Txag02

My brother and I are hunting Nov 2-6. Need some colder weather, but i dont see any in sight.


----------



## JWilson90

Well sat tonight and saw a decent 8, couple fork horns and lots of does. The fork horns was running around doin a lil chasin an sniffin the does. Ill b back out in the morning looking for fresh backstrap. Weshawk im hoping you lay that buxk down. Hes a stud


----------



## Jarsh30

Nobody's slinging arrows around the state? C'mon I need to see son horn on the ground.


----------



## kansasboi

I just put out some corn & two more cameras today, an brushed in two blinds. Lot of tracks, few small rubs and 1 scrape. Most of our deer are in the milo too, but they are cutting it as we speak. Starting to get geared up, but haven't seen any big boys in there yet.


----------



## muliesflatties

Had a very interesting hunt last night. I went to the spot where I passed that 8 pointer a few weeks back and ended up seeing him again. He come out about 250 yards out and immediately made a scrape and started to head out to the beans where a doe and 2 fawns were at. The doe and fawns decided they wanted no part of what he had goin on and ended up running off, so I decided to give him a nice loud grunt to see what he would do. Once he heard the grunt he turned on a dime and started pawin the ground and headed right to me. He stopped every 30-40 yards pawin the ground and throwin his head around till he got to 20 yards, then he kinda calmed down and started to walk off. As he was walking off I threw out a snort wheeze and another loud grunt and after pawing the ground again he come to the field edge and just tore the heck outa an old hay bale and a tree right next to it with his antlers and made a scrape in front of it about the size of a car hood. Walked off grunting and headed straight across the field to my other stand. He lives another day, but its getting harder and harder to pass this ol beast up.


----------



## Boldread

I am not seeing scrapes or rubs yet in the usual spots... Lots of deer on camera but nothing to get the heart rate up yet.


----------



## shaffer88

Had these two walk under me this am. . At 650 could only tell big rack and big body. , couldn't tell it was this pair until they got clear away from me and in the field







oh well maybe they'll be back later


----------



## ksgobbler

Brother hunted last night then this morning. Last night they didn't see a deer. This morning at a different property 20 miles away they heard a doe, but only saw 3 bluejays and 2 cardinals.


----------



## KillingFields

I had an interesting October 15th morning hunt. I doe was coming in. I arrowed her at about 20 yards. She dropped right there and made a distressed bleat. Within a couple minutes, out comes a big 'ol coyote that circled her and planned to have breakfast. He earned a double lung shot. Whoot! Two for one deal. He didn't go far ether. I love it when a morning comes together.


----------



## kansasboi

Wow sweet you really aren't joking with your name there KillingFields!


----------



## Binney59

KillingFields said:


> I had an interesting October 15th morning hunt. I doe was coming in. I arrowed her at about 20 yards. She dropped right there and made a distressed bleat. Within a couple minutes, out comes a big 'ol coyote that circled her and planned to have breakfast. He earned a double lung shot. Whoot! Two for one deal. He didn't go far ether. I love it when a morning comes together.
> 
> View attachment 2065583



That's pretty awesome! Congrats!

As a NR do I need any special license (like small game) to shoot yotes while bowhunting?


----------



## weshawk5

KillingFields said:


> I had an interesting October 15th morning hunt. I doe was coming in. I arrowed her at about 20 yards. She dropped right there and made a distressed bleat. Within a couple minutes, out comes a big 'ol coyote that circled her and planned to have breakfast. He earned a double lung shot. Whoot! Two for one deal. He didn't go far ether. I love it when a morning comes together.
> 
> View attachment 2065583


Pretty badass


----------



## arctic hunter

Nice job!


----------



## KillingFields

Benny, Per KDWPT: " No closed season for trapping or hunting coyotes. Motor vehicles and radios in vehicles may be used to hunt coyotes only. Furharvester license required to trap and sell; hunting license required to hunt."


----------



## gediger

Binney59 said:


> That's pretty awesome! Congrats!
> 
> As a NR do I need any special license (like small game) to shoot yotes while bowhunting?


Nope just a hunting license


----------



## muliesflatties

That's awesome kf! Seems like the coyotes are thick this year. Everytime we do a camera pull theres atleast 10-12 coyote pictures on there.


----------



## Kick them up

Went out Saturday night. saw no deer but saw another 2 yotes. Way too many dogs and I have seen them chasing the deer. I have as many yote sightings as I have had deer. I am going to cut loose with the 6.5 x 55 once I get a deer down.


muliesflatties said:


> That's awesome kf! Seems like the coyotes are thick this year. Everytime we do a camera pull theres atleast 10-12 coyote pictures on there.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Awesome hunt KillingFields, I bet that was way cool!

yes, yotes are as thick as ever it seems. The last 2 years they are everywhere. Correlation with the lack of deer numbers or just a coincidence?


----------



## KillingFields

I am hoping to contribute to the coyote population problem with this post deer season.


----------



## kscatman76

Seeing pictures of a typical 12 point shot in Kansas last night that looks easily 200+ inches and it's clean and symmetrical. Sounds very legit as well.


----------



## Jarsh30

Eastern KS?


----------



## d3ue3ce

Nice shootin! Ill be getting the AR out if I fill my tag. Tons of yote pics as well. Glad there is no magazine capacity restriction!


----------



## Jarsh30

kscatman76 said:


> Seeing pictures of a typical 12 point shot in Kansas last night that looks easily 200+ inches and it's clean and symmetrical. Sounds very legit as well.


C'mon we need more info than that. Find us a picture. Lol


----------



## cunninghamww

Jarsh30 said:


> C'mon we need more info than that. Find us a picture. Lol


I don't think it is "easily 200+" but still a ridiculous buck.


----------



## Jarsh30

Whoa, trophy nonetheless. West, central, or East?


----------



## d3ue3ce

cunninghamww said:


> I don't think it is "easily 200+" but still a ridiculous buck.
> 
> View attachment 2065939


Beast of a deer. .


----------



## ksgoosekillr

cunninghamww said:


> I don't think it is "easily 200+" but still a ridiculous buck.
> 
> View attachment 2065939


that deer is every bit of 200, only see about 3-4" of difference in both sides. of course if the guy wouldn't sit on the deers back we could get a better understanding of size


----------



## BigDeer

cunninghamww said:


> i don't think it is "easily 200+" but still a ridiculous buck.
> 
> View attachment 2065939


b.i.g.


----------



## Matte

Great Buck I have one that looks exactly like that one on camera in velvet. No my mind is wondering if it is the same buck.


----------



## ikeinks

kscatman76 said:


> Seeing pictures of a typical 12 point shot in Kansas last night that looks easily 200+ inches and it's clean and symmetrical. Sounds very legit as well.


Hope to see pics!


----------



## ksgoosekillr

ikeinks said:


> Hope to see pics!


lol posted one page ago


----------



## Jarsh30

Matte said:


> Great Buck I have one that looks exactly like that one on camera in velvet. No my mind is wondering if it is the same buck.


You and I are in the same boat lol


----------



## outdoorsmannc

WOW,,,,unless I'm looking at it wrong that beast is well over 200" and should be a new state record if my guess is correct! What do you guys score him at? Any word of the area yet?


----------



## my3sons

Will definitely make the books not sure if he will top it but close for sure. Some pics can be deceiving but a great deer at that congrats to the hunter.


----------



## Gtrembly2

The buck scored 191 1/8. I work the the hunters cousin and she asked him.


----------



## cunninghamww

Gtrembly2 said:


> The buck scored 191 1/8. I work the the hunters cousin and she asked him.


And there we go. Sorry fellas, I just didn't see "easily 200" (not that I really know what 200 looks like from experience, lol).


----------



## Jarsh30

Gtrembly2 said:


> The buck scored 191 1/8. I work the the hunters cousin and she asked him.


Matte and I are wondering if we need to stop hunting this season? Lol don't have to be exact here but where about a was he taken?


----------



## b2sandshee

I read Junction City area...not 100% sure though. Maybe Gtrembly2 has an idea and can help you out?


----------



## Gtrembly2

Not sure either and not knowing the hunter personally I'm not gonna start rumors.


----------



## kscatman76

b2sandshee said:


> I read Junction City area...not 100% sure though. Maybe Gtrembly2 has an idea and can help you out?


the deer was scored in junction city not shot there.


----------



## Jarsh30

Well I think I can continue my season


----------



## kscatman76

cunninghamww said:


> And there we go. Sorry fellas, I just didn't see "easily 200" (not that I really know what 200 looks like from experience, lol).


my fault on the easily 200. that deer looked that big to me, i'm guessing the 191 1/8 is net so it wouldn't surprise me if it was it was 195 or so gross. it should rank 3rd in the state books for archery which is simply amazing!


----------



## Jarsh30

If that is a true net score then he'll make number three in the state books.


----------



## outdoorsmannc

catman, I'm with ya! that picture is very deceiving to me, lol!!


----------



## cunninghamww

kscatman76 said:


> my fault on the easily 200. that deer looked that big to me, i'm guessing the 191 1/8 is net so it wouldn't surprise me if it was it was 195 or so gross. it should rank 3rd in the state books for archery which is simply amazing!


Oh yeah man, no worries. If you had said something like "maybe 200" I would have agreed...it just seemed like everyone was writing it off as well over 200 and I just didn't see it. Certainly close enough to be in the ballpark and that is saying something for a typical!


----------



## Matte

Well I hope it was near Junction City as that is 200 miles away from me.


----------



## Jarsh30

I am glad you posted your trail cam picture. I still feel good inside LOL


----------



## daltonprosser

I forgot about this thread until now. I am in the stand. It's pretty warm so I don't expect a lot of movement but I'm still hunting!


----------



## b2sandshee

Lol im glad you guys are relieved. I wasn't sure and was hesitant to even post. So i have NO CLUE where it was shot.


----------



## ikeinks

Harvested until 630 and drove to watch a field and had what appeared to be 2 nice bucks right in front of my stand. Talk about being upset w myself. No fighting between them but the bigger one was making a scrape


----------



## Jarsh30

Sun had set but plenty of light left. Was driving home and say 4 does in an open field 30 yds off a main road. Then there was a buck acting like it was full on rut, chasing the does around like he'd gone mad. Younger buck but was a decent 8 pt.


----------



## Etheis

Late upload to this thread. Ended up scoring 153


----------



## Jarsh30

That's a good looking buck Ehteis! Very unique


----------



## KillingFields

Congrats bub!


----------



## b2sandshee

Awesome buck Etheis!


----------



## Hawkfarm

Congrats on a great buck.


----------



## REDVANES

Saw a lot of Movement Sat evening. 3 good bucks. 

First one was a good looking 2.5yo 8pt, not a shooter but came into range and got my blood pumping!

Second one couldn't tell, as I just happened to glance behind me and saw one on the ridge moving across the CRP. Looked decent at the least.

Third one, I just got out of the stand and popped up over the food plot and spooked a big 10. 

My cousin saw a buck and 3 does. First time ever hunting for him and said it made his weekend even though he never let an arrow loose

My father saw 3 bucks and 1 definate shooter. This morning he saw a huge buck just across the pasture of his land.

I've never had a lot of luck this time of October but something was going on and the bucks have been moving the last couple of days.

I'M SO PUMPED!


----------



## AintNoGriz

Well, if REDVANES sees a good buck, you know it is with his history!! 

I want to take the son out this weekend, but man, they are calling for highs in the low 80's. I have got a ground blind set up near a bedding area that is ideal for south winds. Who knows, worth a shot.


----------



## sooner77

I'm driving up to hunt this weekend and will make sure to bring sunscreen. I hate warm temps but it beats staying home and mowing the grass.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

AintNoGriz said:


> Well, if REDVANES sees a good buck, you know it is with his history!!
> 
> I want to take the son out this weekend, but man, they are calling for highs in the low 80's. I have got a ground blind set up near a bedding area that is ideal for south winds. Who knows, worth a shot.


No doubt! Good to hear they are starting to move a bit.


----------



## aeast236

Have any of y'all had luck in 80 degree weather in November? I'm itchin to get in a stand but gotta think if I'm questioning getting out in the heat so are the deer. How much movement would there be?


----------



## Jarsh30

Surprisingly I've been seeing a lot of movement. Even saw a buck last night chasing around does like it was full rut or something, crazy.


----------



## outdoorsmannc

Wow,,,must be the October Lull going on here, LOL Come on guys we need info!!!! 7 days and counting until 2 weeks in the great state of Kansas!


----------



## d3ue3ce

aeast236 said:


> Have any of y'all had luck in 80 degree weather in November? I'm itchin to get in a stand but gotta think if I'm questioning getting out in the heat so are the deer. How much movement would there be?


The buck I shot in 2012, it was mid 70's all week. I shot him 2 days before thanksgiving. The deer were still moving like crazy, even with the warm weather. Just made for more comfortable sits.


----------



## Boldread

Eh, deer are still moving pretty good in my areas, finally got a decent buck on camera, atleast enough to make me smile. Anyone else having problems with rats this year? Two cameras down so far because of them.


----------



## outdoorsmannc

Have you guys seen the new extended forecast? 

Nov.1 cold snap moving in!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

I'm defiantly getting the ich. Bout to wrap up the last of my fishing fever this weekend. Next week I will check cams and start hitting the ol tree stands.


----------



## Jarsh30

outdoorsmannc said:


> Have you guys seen the new extended forecast?
> 
> Nov.1 cold snap moving in!


I needed it two weeks ago lol. It's going to be a good LONG fall for me. Still waiting to cut milo....I'll be lucky to hit the stand during rut...I will be using the giant green mobile blind for most of my hunting it's looking like.


----------



## outdoorsmannc

Jarsh30 said:


> I needed it two weeks ago lol. It's going to be a good LONG fall for me. Still waiting to cut milo....I'll be lucky to hit the stand during rut...I will be using the giant green mobile blind for most of my hunting it's looking like.



Are there still a lot of crops standing? I was out there two weeks ago and it appeared not even half of them had been harvested.


----------



## Justin Spies

Got permission from work to get back up there. Going to be a short trip but I'll be able to hunt all day 11/9-11/11 and hunt most all day on the 12th before I catch an evening flight so almost 4 full days of hunting. Praying the weather is right when I get there. Either way I can't wait to get back in a Kansas tree


----------



## kscumminsdriver

Justin Spies said:


> Got permission from work to get back up there. Going to be a short trip but I'll be able to hunt all day 11/9-11/11 and hunt most all day on the 12th before I catch an evening flight so almost 4 full days of hunting. Praying the weather is right when I get there. Either way I can't wait to get back in a Kansas tree


that's a pretty good time to be in a tree in Kansas IMO... I've killed twice on the 11th and once on the 10th


----------



## Txag02

outdoorsmannc said:


> Have you guys seen the new extended forecast?
> 
> Nov.1 cold snap moving in!


I noticed that on Accuweather. Dont know if its accurate, but if so, Im ready for week 1!


----------



## arctic hunter

9-12 of November are my favorite days!


----------



## skippyturtle

Passed this guy


----------



## JakeT

skippyturtle said:


> Passed this guy


Looks like a doe in the picture also. Was he keeping tabs on her?


----------



## Jarsh30

outdoorsmannc said:


> Are there still a lot of crops standing? I was out there two weeks ago and it appeared not even half of them had been harvested.


95% of milo is still out in the field around here. Within a 50 mile radius, that's as far as I've traveled lol.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

There's hardly any Milo planted around here anymore in my neck of the woods. It's all beans and corn for fall crops and all the corn is cut and probly half the beans are cut.


----------



## Justin Spies

arctic hunter said:


> 9-12 of November are my favorite days!


Hopefully I'll hit it just right then!


----------



## Hustle

Whats the crop situation around dodge city or ford, headed out there on the 30 - nov. 5


----------



## hunterhewi

I would imagine its the same as the rest of the state. Most corn and beans are off. If it would ever freeze the milo would be gone really quick as well


----------



## outdoorsmannc

Thanks for the crop report guys! I know the Concordia area had around 1/4" of rain night before last that will slow them down again.

I think Accuweather is messing with me on purpose!!!!They changed the forecast again this morning back to a warmer prediction. OH Well,


----------



## Jarsh30

outdoorsmannc said:


> Are there still a lot of crops standing? I was out there two weeks ago and it appeared not even half of them had been harvested.


95% of milo is still out in the field around here. Within a 50 mile radius, that's as far as I've traveled lol.


----------



## ksgobbler

outdoorsmannc said:


> Thanks for the crop report guys! I know the Concordia area had around 1/4" of rain night before last that will slow them down again.
> 
> I think Accuweather is messing with me on purpose!!!!They changed the forecast again this morning back to a warmer prediction. OH Well,


They can predict what will happen 2 days from now accurately. That's not a shocker. 85 degrees today. Not many trail cam pics as of late. The deer my brother missed passed through at 1930 last night.


----------



## bowhuntinginks

Went out this morning and saw 4 deer. 1 decent buck, 2 young bucks and a doe.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Dang, 89 for a high Sat, 86 for Sunday. That's nutso.......


----------



## aeast236

AintNoGriz said:


> Dang, 89 for a high Sat, 86 for Sunday. That's nutso.......


Yep. Which is why I'm having the internal struggle between wanting to get out in the woods yet trying to be realistic about what will actually be moving. Good thing though is when it drops down to avg temps it'll be like a cold snap


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

aeast236 said:


> Yep. Which is why I'm having the internal struggle between wanting to get out in the woods yet trying to be realistic about what will actually be moving. Good thing though is when it drops down to avg temps it'll be like a cold snap


I think mornings will provide the best chance for movement. That's all I'm gonna hunt this weekend. Crazy weather


----------



## ikeinks

Next Tuesday looks like 60s again. So not so terrble, and I'll likely head out a few times next week. Vacation is from Nov 3-7. Got some new Natural Gear Scent Tek coat and pants that I'm pretty pumped about


----------



## sleeperls

im seeing more morning activity on the cams. But corn and even beans and milo all still standing in some places.

All i have left todo is get the cows caught thank god.


----------



## KSQ2

Took a drive tonight and saw next to nothing. What I did see didn't move til real late.


----------



## Gtrembly2

Sat tonight in reno county and saw one doe not much was moving. Doe walked 100y yards and bedded down.


----------



## ksgobbler

Brother sat tonight. Thought he saw a deer turning her head to his SE. Other than that he saw nothing but squirrels and cardinals.


----------



## KSQ2

I thought the cardinals died last week... hehe.


----------



## Mike V.

Sat for four hours this afternoon and didn't see anything. I'm ready for some cooler weather.


----------



## skippyturtle

JakeT said:


> Looks like a doe in the picture also. Was he keeping tabs on her?


It is actually a small 4 point. Passed him again tonight.


----------



## KillingFields

Small? Lol. Looks like a good one.


----------



## APAsuphan

KillingFields said:


> Small? Lol. Looks like a good one.


That buck would be hurting if I was there


----------



## KillingFields

Yeah, I wouldn't be ashamed one bit to harvest that guy.


----------



## APAsuphan

KillingFields said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't be ashamed one bit to harvest that guy.


Looks like a 150" 8 point, plenty good for me


----------



## skippyturtle

KillingFields said:


> Small? Lol. Looks like a good one.


The small 4 point in in the pic from last night when i let him walk.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

outdoorsmannc said:


> I think Accuweather is messing with me on purpose!!!!They changed the forecast again this morning back to a warmer prediction. OH Well,


There is very little accuracy in long range weather forecasting be it from Accuweather (the 45 day forecast is so pointless), NWS (IMO, very good at 3 days, decent at 5), weather.com, weather underground...


----------



## mdnabors

[The small 4 point in in the pic from last night when i let him walk.]


I assume you have real big deer on camera or in area that is causing you to pass that nice 8pt? Be tough to keep an arrow out of him but I know how it is when it's early and the best days are yet to come with bigger deer in the area.


----------



## tmdtexan

I saw this buck this morning but he is only 3.5 so let him walk


----------



## skippyturtle

mdnabors said:


> [The small 4 point in in the pic from last night when i let him walk.]
> 
> 
> I assume you have real big deer on camera or in area that is causing you to pass that nice 8pt? Be tough to keep an arrow out of him but I know how it is when it's early and the best days are yet to come with bigger deer in the area.


Yes there are some giants around


----------



## Jarsh30

Too damn hot these past couple days.


----------



## Nelson2408

shot this 16 pointer in se Kansas last Sunday. Maybe doesn't score the best but he's big and old.


----------



## hunterhewi

Nothin wrong with that ol warrior there!! Congrats nelson


----------



## HoytTF

Nelson2408 said:


> View attachment 2069589
> shot this 16 pointer in se Kansas last Sunday. Maybe doesn't score the best but he's big and old.


Where in SE KS? I swear I have a pic of that deer from last year. He showed up for a while and then left. PM me if you don't want to post on here. Even the county would be fine.


----------



## JWilson90

Nelson2408 said:


> View attachment 2069589
> shot this 16 pointer in se Kansas last Sunday. Maybe doesn't score the best but he's big and old.


Nice deer bud. Im curious of area also bcuz i too live in SEKS


----------



## Jarsh30

Post some ground photos man!


----------



## kspseshooter

I'd shoot that buck without a doubt.


----------



## sleeperls

Had a little buck giving 4 does a hell of a time tonight.


----------



## shaffer88

Had a buddy this am say 3 2.5 y/o bucks were dogging a couple fawns for a couple young doe, one it got hot they quit


----------



## kscumminsdriver

shaffer88 said:


> Had a buddy this am say 3 2.5 y/o bucks were dogging a couple fawns for a couple young doe, one it got hot they quit


and the good news is that it looks like a cool down to seasonal temps is in the short range forecast...


----------



## shaffer88

Oh yeah and I'm Off Halloween weekend looking forward to the cool down


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Very few corn fields around me have been cut, I'm really hoping they get the combines rolling this week!


----------



## JWilson90

Kansas Bruisers said:


> Very few corn fields around me have been cut, I'm really hoping they get the combines rolling this week!


Why so late getting it out? Corn in my area has been gone for dang near a month


----------



## sleeperls

What little rain we have got has slowed them down. It is usually out 2-3 weeks before now.


----------



## Spencer

Shot him on Saturday morning. Morning movement has picked up!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Nice ∆ Spence!


----------



## hunterhewi

Great buck Spence!! Ill be hunting mornings the next 3 days! Hope a stud like that comes through!


----------



## sleeperls

Nice spence, and look at all that green grass still. 

My cows would love that.


----------



## skull

Nice one spence 
I Will be North East Kansas on the 6 to 15, you guys think It will be a good week?


----------



## bobdvm

I'll be there then too. Hope so. It seems to be the best time in speaking with others that have hunted North East Kansas.


----------



## shaffer88

CON GRATS SPENCER my buddy experienced the same increase in activity yesterday morning


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

JWilson90 said:


> Why so late getting it out? Corn in my area has been gone for dang near a month


When the fields get dry enough to cut, it rains again.


----------



## bowhuntertx

Spencer said:


> Shot him on Saturday morning. Morning movement has picked up!


Congrats! Excellent deer


----------



## Txag02

No doubt. Lots of mass and length. Good un!


----------



## KillingFields

Great buck, Spencer! Now sit back and relax. Take some more does!


----------



## Spencer

Thanks guys! Now to hunt Missouri! Sucks being done before the rut, but he was the one I wanted to shoot on this property. So I couldn't be happier to have made it happen early. Here he is last year









I have never laid eyes on him until Saturday, he had all but disappeared over the last two couple weeks. But since Tuesday he had been making a daily appearance either right before sunrise or and hour or so after dark. Saturday morning presented a perfect wind to hunt my ground blind to try to hunt him, super foggy in the morning and he came in and pushed a couple does out at 740am. Pretty exciting hunt!! Before I saw him I heard him give a real deep slow grunt, that sure got my blood going. He ended up grossing 152.


----------



## Buick80

Hunted this weekend, sat pm and sunday am. Not much action, one small buck sunday morning about 8am. Of course 85 degrees and 30 mph winds were not good for an sunday evening hunt. Starting to see some rubs and scrapes though in NE kansas though.


----------



## shaffer88

JWilson90 said:


> Why so late getting it out? Corn in my area has been gone for dang near a month


Al my local corn is cut disced and wheat drilled


----------



## Jarsh30

Finally completed the corn discing and wheat drilling Saturday evening! Will be starting milo harvest tomorrow FINALLY!


----------



## kspseshooter

Saturday morning I rattled in a mid 130s 9 and a 150" 10. Passed the 9 at 25 yds while the 10 trashed a tree at 45yds. Had the 10 at 30 yds but never could get a shot.


----------



## kspseshooter

Nice buck spencer!


----------



## hunterhewi

Warm and breezy this mornin hope somethin moves


----------



## Justin Spies

Spencer said:


> Shot him on Saturday morning. Morning movement has picked up!


Awesome buck congrats!! Heading up on the 8th to try and put my tag on one like that!!


----------



## jpalmbos

Hey Kansas hunters, heading to SE Kansas Nov 1st thru 8th to visit with family and do some big whitetail hunting. What's the latest in that region? I know its been warm but I see a cool down this week.


----------



## kansasboi

Sweet buck spencer, great pic too! Bucks around here are still in the milo, making cam appearances at night. Few scrapes and rubs popping up, should only get better from here on out.


----------



## Robertoski

Great buck, Spencer!


----------



## cmcmahan

jpalmbos said:


> Hey Kansas hunters, heading to SE Kansas Nov 1st thru 8th to visit with family and do some big whitetail hunting. What's the latest in that region? I know its been warm but I see a cool down this week.


I'll be heading up in couple of days to check on things before my big hunt November 9-19 & I'll let you know. I was up there week before last & saw a bunch of scrapes on the property that I'm hunting.


----------



## jpalmbos

cmcmahan said:


> I'll be heading up in couple of days to check on things before my big hunt November 9-19 & I'll let you know. I was up there week before last & saw a bunch of scrapes on the property that I'm hunting.


Thanks I appreciate it!


----------



## cmcmahan

jpalmbos said:


> Thanks I appreciate it!


Who you hunting with & what area?


----------



## AintNoGriz

Used the warm weather and wind to go check a cam by a ground blind I have out. Only a few pics, pretty discouraged........but I have a bigger problem.

Stepped into the blind to leave a couple of chairs and a pack rat had made a home in it. Chewed through the bottom on 2 of the sides near my stake locations. Dug a big tunnel into the ground and had a pile of sticks and corn cobs. Cleaned it all up and my FIL went out later w/ some rat poison. Hopefully he needs it as a snack and not just for home furnishings......


----------



## Swamp Poodle

Head out on a three week road trip on Halloween night! Come on cold weather.


----------



## jpalmbos

cmcmahan said:


> Who you hunting with & what area?


Hunting with Family...Fort Scott area


----------



## Jarsh30

AintNoGriz said:


> Used the warm weather and wind to go check a cam by a ground blind I have out. Only a few pics, pretty discouraged........but I have a bigger problem.
> 
> Stepped into the blind to leave a couple of chairs and a pack rat had made a home in it. Chewed through the bottom on 2 of the sides near my stake locations. Dug a big tunnel into the ground and had a pile of sticks and corn cobs. Cleaned it all up and my FIL went out later w/ some rat poison. Hopefully he needs it as a snack and not just for home furnishings......


Not a problem in my hunting areas, but had to throw out rat bait two weeks ago in my shops and all my equipment. Your not alone in disappointing cam pictures chief. I haven't found a shooter yet! Crops are too good this year, but not to complain about that!


----------



## Gtrembly2

Jarsh30 said:


> Not a problem in my hunting areas, but had to throw out rat bait two weeks ago in my shops and all my equipment. Your not alone in disappointing cam pictures chief. I haven't found a shooter yet! Crops are too good this year, but not to complain about that!


In the same boat rats ate almost all 50lbs of corn and i have yet to see a buck in the stand this year. I still have a doe with her two twins.


----------



## outdoorsmannc

AintNoGriz said:


> Used the warm weather and wind to go check a cam by a ground blind I have out. Only a few pics, pretty discouraged........but I have a bigger problem.
> 
> Stepped into the blind to leave a couple of chairs and a pack rat had made a home in it. Chewed through the bottom on 2 of the sides near my stake locations. Dug a big tunnel into the ground and had a pile of sticks and corn cobs. Cleaned it all up and my FIL went out later w/ some rat poison. Hopefully he needs it as a snack and not just for home furnishings......


I feel your pain,,,they eat all the loose straps on my stands, especially the ones in Cedar trees. A few years back my hunting partner decided to leave his brand new 
heli-m hanging on the end of the pull rope about 3 feet above the ground for his return morning hunt. When he arrived his bow was completely blown apart, upon inspection one of the rats had chewed his string into. I laughed until I cried especially thinking about the ride the rat took when that thing let go.


----------



## shaffer88

outdoorsmannc said:


> I feel your pain,,,they eat all the loose straps on my stands, especially the ones in Cedar trees. A few years back my hunting partner decided to leave his brand new
> heli-m hanging on the end of the pull rope about 3 feet above the ground for his return morning hunt. When he arrived his bow was completely blown apart, upon inspection one of the rats had chewed his string into. I laughed until I cried especially thinking about the ride the rat took when that thing let go.


That would be disappointing but hilarious as long as it wasn't yours


----------



## outdoorsmannc

OH,,,He laughed to! We are both firm believers in the old saying "If your gonna be dumb you gotta be tough"


----------



## asmith4

jpalmbos said:


> Hey Kansas hunters, heading to SE Kansas Nov 1st thru 8th to visit with family and do some big whitetail hunting. What's the latest in that region? I know its been warm but I see a cool down this week.


Where you at in SE KS? I saw very little movement. Im guessing becaue its been so warm


----------



## PK_IN_KC

Very little movement in East Central Kansas. Some farms are better than others. Hopefully cooler weather will shake things up in the next few weeks.


----------



## JWilson90

jpalmbos said:


> Hey Kansas hunters, heading to SE Kansas Nov 1st thru 8th to visit with family and do some big whitetail hunting. What's the latest in that region? I know its been warm but I see a cool down this week.


Yea what part. Im in baxter/columbus area. I pulled cards this weekend and wasnt much daylight movement at all. All late night. Early morning


----------



## Hawkfarm

Had the buck in the first two pictures doing some of the "cutting horse" routine after this doe Friday evening at 6:30 in the front yard. She finally got smart and came up close to the front porch and he wouldn't get any closer to the house. Then she gave him the slip going around the house. I saw her again Sunday morning and nothing was following her. It was foggy Saturday morning and I only saw a few does and a one horn spike around the farm yard. Saturday evening I saw 7 does and fawns and all went by the house and onto the neighbors to eat acorns under their big oaks. I had a friend hunting Friday evening, Saturday morning and Saturday evening and he only saw the same 2 fawns all three times and momma was with them twice. Sunday morning was real interesting. It was even foggier and my friend decided not to go out to hunt. Much more activity than any other day. Over a 2 hour period we saw quite a few does and fawns and 4 bucks from the house. One young 8 point was around the house and the pasture for 1.5 hours just generally checking all of the does that came by. And a spike and another very young 6 came around to check as well. My friend saw a drop tine buck at 8:30 just off the farm yard and I couldn't get a camera set up in time to get a picture. We watched him through the brush for several minutes. He finally ran the 8 point off and then disappeared himself following some does. No real chasing in earnest yet. I have more than seven scrapes now open in the farm yard and 2 of them are over 3 feet across. It generally cuts loose about the first of November and it is very encouraging with the expected cooler weather.


----------



## Binney59

^^^ Awesome pics- thanks for sharing!


----------



## KillingFields

Yeah, cool pics.


----------



## hunterhewi

SLLOOOOOOWWWWW evening here so far. Not a single deer as of yet


----------



## Duckman64

Great pics! Hopefully the weather will start to cooperate soon. My son and I will be coming to SEK November 15. Can't wait!


----------



## d3ue3ce

Cool pics! Will be in NE KS wed for a month. Cards have been soaking since mid sep. Hope we bring this cold weather oit with us


----------



## Boldread

Pulled cards, nothing really exciting, rats are really bad this year. I did come across scrapes but no rubs yet.


----------



## ksgobbler

Wasn't much but turkeys when I last pulled the cards. I am due to pull them again Friday when I take more corn out. Brother hunted my place last night and never saw a deer. Haven't seen much going to and from work either.


----------



## Spencer

I have also noticed rats being bad. They put a hurting on my ground blind chair


----------



## Timber Hawk

Rats chewed my new blind up also.


----------



## kspseshooter

Zero movement tonight on public before last light


----------



## cunninghamww

Dang I thought I was just going crazy with all the rats but it seems like it's not just me. Had two tc's chewed off the tree and my groundblind has been damn near destroyed!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

AintNoGriz said:


> Used the warm weather and wind to go check a cam by a ground blind I have out. Only a few pics, pretty discouraged........but I have a bigger problem.
> 
> Stepped into the blind to leave a couple of chairs and a pack rat had made a home in it. Chewed through the bottom on 2 of the sides near my stake locations. Dug a big tunnel into the ground and had a pile of sticks and corn cobs. Cleaned it all up and my FIL went out later w/ some rat poison. Hopefully he needs it as a snack and not just for home furnishings......


Happend to me once. He didn't chew my blind too bad but chewed my chairs ALL up!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

HAWKFARM, awesome pictures. You are very blessed to live where you can enjoy the whitetail fall.


----------



## zmax hunter

A young couple here from Wisconsin, seeing the usual this time of year, ...Does, small bucks fighting,. a few decent bucks, 1 shooter at sunrise, 3 Bobcats and a yote. Scrapes starting to open up,..rubs,..trail cam showing predawn scrape activity. Bucks showing up that i havent seen all summer,..Corn is mostly cut,..Beans getting cut daily, no milo out that i know of,..still have a field with 60 acres of sorghum to be chopped,..major bedding area for now. Farmer left me a nice 50x100' area of standing beans next to a stand,..Rattle hard fellas,..nows the time,...Sure wish the clock didnt have to fall back an hour, Good Luck to all!


----------



## Justin Spies

zmax hunter said:


> A young couple here from Wisconsin, seeing the usual this time of year, ...Does, small bucks fighting,. a few decent bucks, 1 shooter at sunrise, 3 Bobcats and a yote. Scrapes starting to open up,..rubs,..trail cam showing predawn scrape activity. Bucks showing up that i havent seen all summer,..Corn is mostly cut,..Beans getting cut daily, no milo out that i know of,..still have a field with 60 acres of sorghum to be chopped,..major bedding area for now. Farmer left me a nice 50x100' area of standing beans next to a stand,..Rattle hard fellas,..nows the time,...Sure wish the clock didnt have to fall back an hour, Good Luck to all!


Good to hear the change is starting to happen. I'm hoping it will be really rocking when I get up there and start hunting on the 9th


----------



## hunterhewi

Nice and cool 38 degrees this morning! Had a big doe walk literally 5 feet from the bottom of my stand. She is lucky it was to early to shoot. I drew on her but couldnt see my pin well enough so i let down.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

I'll be out Thursday and Friday, Halloween should be really good with a north wind and the high is supposed to be 53 and low of 31. Not perfect temps but compared to what we have now it should get the bucks moving during the day.


----------



## jpalmbos

JWilson90 said:


> Yea what part. Im in baxter/columbus area. I pulled cards this weekend and wasnt much daylight movement at all. All late night. Early morning


Pittsburg/Fort Scott area. I am pumped to be back after a great time 2 years ago. Hoping I don't hunt to early being Nov 1st-8th. I hear a lot saying 9th-16th.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

jpalmbos said:


> Pittsburg/Fort Scott area. I am pumped to be back after a great time 2 years ago. Hoping I don't hunt to early being Nov 1st-8th. I hear a lot saying 9th-16th.


It's going to depend on the temps, if we get a cold snap during the 1st-8th you could have a great hunt.


----------



## BigDeer

Kansas Bruisers said:


> I'll be out Thursday and Friday, Halloween should be really good with a north wind and the high is supposed to be 53 and low of 31. Not perfect temps but compared to what we have now it should get the bucks moving during the day.


Good luck KB


----------



## MBaboon

Another victim of something chewing up my ground blind. Just the bottom flaps on each side but damn. Leave my stuff alone! Only sat two evening thus far, both nothing with. Last night felt so perfect but I was skunked on my go to public land spot. Trail cam after soaking 2+ weeks was disappointing and being in its fith year, I really don't think it's actually taking too many pictures. And the damn mosquitos! Just DIE ALREADY!

Hopefully I can hit it all day Sunday then I have the 6th-13th off. I'm relying on 4 gut feeling good spots this year on public land, but there are a heck of alot more stands set up this year than in years past. Not sure if it's early setups left up from that doe only rifle opener or what. I guess I always have the option of the ASAT leafy suit and ground hunting too. Thus far I'm pretty discouraged by lack of hunting time, weather, pressure, and lack of sightings. But it's still the preseason I suppose.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

BigDeer said:


> Good luck KB


Thanks buddy, have you been able to get out and hunt yet? I haven't hunted once this season, too much overtime and trying to scout some new property. I start my vacation on the 6th.


----------



## sleeperls

New guy that has been hanging around all week. Has a little split beam going on.


----------



## BigDeer

Kansas Bruisers said:


> Thanks buddy, have you been able to get out and hunt yet? I haven't hunted once this season, too much overtime and trying to scout some new property. I start my vacation on the 6th.


JH basketball has me locked down, ends this week. Snuck out a few times with my son, no shots for him. Might take off Friday morning a few hours, temp drop looks great plus it will be in the area I take my son for youth season opener Saturday morning. Good luck hunting, let me know how you do!


----------



## BigDeer

nice buck sleeperls!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

BigDeer said:


> JH basketball has me locked down, ends this week. Snuck out a few times with my son, no shots for him. Might take off Friday morning a few hours, temp drop looks great plus it will be in the area I take my son for youth season opener Saturday morning. Good luck hunting, let me know how you do!


I will, hope you and your son have a good season. Friday and Saturday should be good!!!


----------



## jpalmbos

Kansas Bruisers said:


> It's going to depend on the temps, if we get a cold snap during the 1st-8th you could have a great hunt.


Just being in a tree in Kansas is already a great hunt! Will be my third time hunting in Kansas, hoping third times a charm!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

jpalmbos said:


> Just being in a tree in Kansas is already a great hunt! Will be my third time hunting in Kansas, hoping third times a charm!


The first week in November is my favorite time to be in a stand, if a cold front moves in it can be really awesome. Everyone has their opinions on the best times to hunt November but when it's cold, the first week can't be beat! In my humble opinion of course.


----------



## BigDeer

Kansas Bruisers said:


> The first week in November is my favorite time to be in a stand, if a cold front moves in it can be really awesome. Everyone has their opinions on the best times to hunt November but when it's cold, the first week can't be beat! In my humble opinion of course.


I was thinking about just jumping in the truck and grabbing a ladder stand, climber, and decoy and trying the weekend of the 8th but temps in the low 70s :\


----------



## hunterhewi

Just getting out and enjoying mornings like this one make it a good hunt! Just wish a big guy would walk under me toake it even better! Not much moving this morning, figured they would be up and moving a little with this cooler weather


----------



## zmax hunter

Justin Spies said:


> Good to hear the change is starting to happen. I'm hoping it will be really rocking when I get up there and start hunting on the 9th


10 day forecast showing low to mid 60's for the high and low to mid 40's for the low,...think we might be done with the upper 80's,..hopefully! No hard freeze in the near future,...sure would be nice. 

We seem to have good luck during those waning gibbous days which you will have justin.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

BigDeer said:


> I was thinking about just jumping in the truck and grabbing a ladder stand, climber, and decoy and trying the weekend of the 8th but temps in the low 70s :\


Ya, I'm hoping the long range forcast is wrong as usual. I started spreading out my November vacation because you can never tell when it's going to be warm. Starting on the 6th I'll be hunting for 5 days, go back to work for a few days, hunt 5 more days, go back to work for a few days, etc...


----------



## jpalmbos

Kansas Bruisers said:


> The first week in November is my favorite time to be in a stand, if a cold front moves in it can be really awesome. Everyone has their opinions on the best times to hunt November but when it's cold, the first week can't be beat! In my humble opinion of course.


Yep, I like Pre-rut, always seem to have the most activity. Going to try some midday rattling between stand sits, has anyone had luck with this???


----------



## HAPPY DAD

What is the activity normally like when it is 60/40 type weather?

Obviously colder would be better but it aint looking like its going to happen


----------



## Arch

doe moved late today 0930-1000 this morning as well as two deer before daylight, great morning here in KS...Going in this evening but im really pumped for tomorrow morning be the coolest in a long time they will move


----------



## Arch

what you guys seeing any chasing or too early, would it hurt to call? grunt? I got new spot this moring was only time hunting it and it has rubs like crazy with in 75 yr ratious, its thick as crap only got one or two lanes but very sneaking way to get in so I hunt it its perfect


----------



## Justin Spies

jpalmbos said:


> Yep, I like Pre-rut, always seem to have the most activity. Going to try some midday rattling between stand sits, has anyone had luck with this???


I would also like to know the opinions on the rattling early November


----------



## shaffer88

Justin Spies said:


> I would also like to know the opinions on the rattling early November


Early nov I'll throw the sink at them. Not that it has any difference but who knows. .


----------



## ikeinks

These 2 nice ones were living in about 300 acres of corn. Now that the corn is gone, they will probably disappear....?


----------



## rhs341

The buck in the left looks familiar.....









This was in Fla last year....think he went that far?


----------



## TailChaser

Holy carp, ya'll are neighbors


----------



## Boldread




----------



## Boldread

Sleeper your 10 or is a stud


----------



## shadetree

Nothing moving this afternoon in my neck of the woods.


----------



## d3ue3ce

Nice pics guys, this Cold front hitting NE KS this weekend should put some deer on their feet. over 20 degree temp drops from thurs to fri in my area. Supposed to freeze fri night as well.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

Looks like a brief "cold" down coming for Halloween and then Nov. 1. My first sit of the year will be Saturday evening but I talked to my landowner today and they're going to be moving cows and doing something with an old well so my high hopes are much lower right now... Friday and Saturday should be have some good buck activity. Does look like the wind is gonna blow but it's Kansas so that's expected. 

Unlike a lot of guys, I actually prefer the middle third of the month of November for big buck activity. I just seem to get a lot more daytime pictures as the month goes on. 



HAPPY DAD said:


> What is the activity normally like when it is 60/40 type weather?
> 
> Obviously colder would be better but it aint looking like its going to happen


60/40 weather is essentially average weather for the first 10 days of November... 

Long term forecasts are simply too volatile. Up until today, the weather services I rely on had mid 60's for highs on Saturday... in 18 hours they've cut 10+ degrees off the forecast high.


----------



## mdnabors

kscumminsdriver said:


> Looks like a brief "cold" down coming for Halloween and then Nov. 1. My first sit of the year will be Saturday evening but I talked to my landowner today and they're going to be moving cows and doing something with an old well so my high hopes are much lower right now... Friday and Saturday should be have some good buck activity. Does look like the wind is gonna blow but it's Kansas so that's expected.
> 
> Unlike a lot of guys, I actually prefer the middle third of the month of November for big buck activity. I just seem to get a lot more daytime pictures as the month goes on.
> 
> 
> 
> 60/40 weather is essentially average weather for the first 10 days of November...
> 
> Long term forecasts are simply too volatile. Up until today, the weather services I rely on had mid 60's for highs on Saturday... in 18 hours they've cut 10+ degrees off the forecast high.



I too like the 3rd week in Nov on thru Thanksgiving. They turn it up a notch after the 15th and the real big deer start to really show up more in daylite. I'll be giving them hell Nov 15-22! Can't friggin wait :wink:


----------



## hunterhewi

Great morning here. Had 3 bucks, biggest being a 140" 8 point, all dogging 3 does and chasing them. Was hoping the mature 8 would come check out my decoy but no go on that


----------



## cunninghamww

Great sit so far 11 does 2 small bucks bobcat and skunk. First cool morning yet and they are up and moving.


----------



## Justin Spies

hunterhewi said:


> Great morning here. Had 3 bucks, biggest being a 140" 8 point, all dogging 3 does and chasing them. Was hoping the mature 8 would come check out my decoy but no go on that


Sounds like a good sit!


----------



## hunterhewi

4 bucks so far and 5 does. Just had 2 does sneak up behind me i seen their shadows lol. Skirted the deek at 45 yards but limbs in the way and no good shot. I drew on the big one but she stopped and turned or she would be piled up somewhere real close! Most movement and first dogging ive seen yet ! Its getting close my kansas friends!


----------



## ksgobbler

Brother saw nothing this morning. We have a stud 11 point show up for the first time last night. Also have a tresspasser issue as well.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Friday and Saturday are looking good, temps are dropping and we should get a frost Saturday morning. I'll be pulling all day sits Thursday-Saturday.


----------



## OmenHonkey

Kansas Bruisers said:


> Friday and Saturday are looking good, temps are dropping and we should get a frost Saturday morning. I'll be pulling all day sits Thursday-Saturday.


GRRRR. I won't get there till Friday night late and still have to hang a stand Saturday A.M. But, I ain't complaining!!! Good luck fella's!!


----------



## outdoorsmannc

Buddy of mine hunting just north of Manhattan sat for three days without seeing any deer until last night. He saw 7 bucks on the prowl and 4 more this morning 3 of them being close to shooter (150") size and one for sure shooter. None were in range as his max distance is 40 yards.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

OmenHonkey said:


> GRRRR. I won't get there till Friday night late and still have to hang a stand Saturday A.M. But, I ain't complaining!!! Good luck fella's!!


Saturday morning should be good, any way you can hang the stand in the dark on Friday night?


----------



## OmenHonkey

After driving/riding 20 hours, that's probably a negative. I wish I could though!! I'm hangin a millennium and sticks so maybe I can get it done rather quietly!!


----------



## snoman4

I am leaving for North Central Kansas at 2 am Saturday morning. 22 hour drive here I come. Sounds like I may hit a little cooler weather so I am getting pumped.


----------



## bowhuntertx

snoman4 said:


> I am leaving for North Central Kansas at 2 am Saturday morning. 22 hour drive here I come. Sounds like I may hit a little cooler weather so I am getting pumped.


Is this your first time up there? I know you hunted further south for a while. Which part of NCK you hunting?

Good Luck


----------



## OmenHonkey

Snoman4, I used to date a chick from Bardin. I miss her sometimes. LOL. She was actually supposed to be going to Kansas with me. But, she's not.... Good luck and i'm gonna be in West Central Kansas i'm curious where you'll be as well.


----------



## shaffer88

mdnabors said:


> I too like the 3rd week in Nov on thru Thanksgiving. They turn it up a notch after the 15th and the real big deer start to really show up more in daylite. I'll be giving them hell Nov 15-22! Can't friggin wait :wink:


Those are my fav dates. . 12-thanksgiving is awesome


----------



## shaffer88

Weather is looking great, I'll be in my kill stand I put up last week, , , , come on sat morning


----------



## bbruno

Is the corn coming down? Heard because its been wet corn to much moisture to cut.


----------



## cunninghamww

bbruno said:


> Is the corn coming down? Heard because its been wet corn to much moisture to cut.


Most of the corn has been out for over a month, at least in ne kansas.


----------



## KSQ2

bowhuntertx said:


> Is this your first time up there? I know you hunted further south for a while. Which part of NCK you hunting?
> 
> Good Luck


I think he's hunting with zmax hunter.


----------



## kansasboi

Missed a date with this guy yesterday. I've been here since 2:00 today hoping for a rematch but he's a no show so far...


----------



## KSQ2

kansasboi said:


> Missed a date with this guy yesterday. I've been here since 2:00 today hoping for a rematch but he's a no show so far...


Nice!!!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

cunninghamww said:


> Most of the corn has been out for over a month, at least in ne kansas.


Not in most of Leavenworth County, 90% of the corn is still standing. Just when it starts to dry out and they fire up the combines, it rains again. Killin me!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## d3ue3ce

Pulled cards in ne ks today and had 1 shooter on cam. A lot of new smaller bucks, and a lot of movement getting closer to daytime


----------



## kspseshooter

Nice one kansasbio!


----------



## hunterhewi

Had 3 does and 2 fawns come out fill their bellies on wheat now bedded 120 yards off so movement for me is sparse. Hope 1 of the three does gets up and moves over here


----------



## cunninghamww

Kansas Bruisers said:


> Not in most of Leavenworth County, 90% of the corn is still standing. Just when it starts to dry out and they fire up the combines, it rains again. Killin me!!!!!!!!!!!


Douglas, Franklin, Osage started coming out as early as late August. I would guess less than 20% still standing, at least in the areas I frequent.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

cunninghamww said:


> Douglas, Franklin, Osage started coming out as early as late August. I would guess less than 20% still standing, at least in the areas I frequent.


Lucky dog, good luck this year.


----------



## cunninghamww

Kansas Bruisers said:


> Lucky dog, good luck this year.


You too man. Sitting over a cut corn field drilled in wheat. About 100 acres of tender shoots!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

cunninghamww said:


> You too man. Sitting over a cut corn field drilled in wheat. About 100 acres of tender shoots!


I'll be hunting the next 3 days, I'll be up in the timber on a ridge looking out over a corn field that I know is full of deer just hanging out. I'm betting some good bucks fall on Friday and Saturday with the cold front coming in.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

I know this isn't archery related but.........COME ON ROYALS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KillingFields

Last night was one to remember. I knew the deer would be moving after such a hot week with a good cool down in temperature. The wind was blowing from the NW, which really complemented my stand placement. I was hunting about 20 yards from an active scrape. I hung in there until the sun was about 10 degrees above horizon. I grabbed my antlers and did a light sequence, followed by a heavy sequence about 10 minutes later. After about 20 minutes, my 2014 buck showed up from the NE hard woods and crossed into the soybeans north of me. The wind was perfect. He went over to the active scrape, licked a branch, and turned his head towards the woods. I was expecting another buck. It was actually a coyote following his trail. My buck decided that he had enough of that and headed southbound towards me. I actually got a good trail cam pic as he passed by it (below). I knew that he was a marginal racked buck. However; I haven't harvested a buck since 2011, and I really wanted this. Bottom line, I stuck him at about 18 yards. He piled up in the soybean field. Easy recovery. ;-) 

Mr. Coyote followed him only to find the same fate. His picture is below. 

It was a lot of fun. I can't believe I have my tag filled this early. He will be on my wall...my trophy. 

Now it is time to get my kids out to experience the rut and--maybe--harvest their own buck! I guarantee that experience will trump anything I could do.


----------



## Boldread

Awesome! Congrats! Lol nice doe, nice buck and two yotes! Wtg killingfields!


----------



## d3ue3ce

Congrats! Nice buck! You are on a roll!


----------



## kspseshooter

Nice buck Killing! Awesome


----------



## kansasboi

Wow sweet buck man! And you are hell on them coyotes this year!


----------



## Boldread

He really is a nice buck!


----------



## KillingFields

A second coyote came in after I slayed his broseph. He saw me before I saw him. He did a quick about - face and decided a new path was a healthier choice.


----------



## dkkarr

Nice buck KillingFields !


----------



## Justin Spies

KillingFields said:


> Last night was one to remember. I knew the deer would be moving after such a hot week with a good cool down in temperature. The wind was blowing from the NW, which really complemented my stand placement. I was hunting about 20 yards from an active scrape. I hung in there until the sun was about 10 degrees above horizon. I grabbed my antlers and did a light sequence, followed by a heavy sequence about 10 minutes later. After about 20 minutes, my 2014 buck showed up from the NE hard woods and crossed into the soybeans north of me. The wind was perfect. He went over to the active scrape, licked a branch, and turned his head towards the woods. I was expecting another buck. It was actually a coyote following his trail. My buck decided that he had enough of that and headed southbound towards me. I actually got a good trail cam pic as he passed by it (below). I knew that he was a marginal racked buck. However; I haven't harvested a buck since 2011, and I really wanted this. Bottom line, I stuck him at about 18 yards. He piled up in the soybean field. Easy recovery. ;-)
> 
> Mr. Coyote followed him only to find the same fate. His picture is below.
> 
> It was a lot of fun. I can't believe I have my tag filled this early. He will be on my wall...my trophy.
> 
> Now it is time to get my kids out to experience the rut and--maybe--harvest their own buck! I guarantee that experience will trump anything I could do.
> 
> View attachment 2072530
> 
> 
> View attachment 2072550
> 
> 
> View attachment 2072551


Congrats!! Nice buck


----------



## aeast236

Congrats on a nice buck and for helping with the coyote problem. Can't wait to get out this weekend!


----------



## ksgobbler

Finally a decent one showed up. Brother hunted a different spot tonight and no deer even spotted.


----------



## AintNoGriz

What a hunt. Congrats


----------



## nwolfe310

Nice buck, KillingFields! And best of luck to your kids!


----------



## gcjhawk

Nice buck, I am off for a week starting tomorrow I hope the forecast holds up and it stays below 70 for the week.


----------



## ks_kiwi

Nice double! 
I am so ready to SEE a buck.


----------



## snoman4

bowhuntertx said:


> Is this your first time up there? I know you hunted further south for a while. Which part of NCK you hunting?
> 
> Good Luck


Thanks for the well wishes brother. I will be hunting North Central about 25 miles North of Salina for the 4th season this year. I hunted South East for 10 years down around Fall River.


----------



## snoman4

OmenHonkey said:


> Snoman4, I used to date a chick from Bardin. I miss her sometimes. LOL. She was actually supposed to be going to Kansas with me. But, she's not.... Good luck and i'm gonna be in West Central Kansas i'm curious where you'll be as well.


I am hunting with Zmax hunter North of Salina in the Minneapolis Area.


----------



## snoman4

KSQ2 said:


> I think he's hunting with zmax hunter.


You win the prize for remembering....I am poor so it will have to be a atta boy...ROFL.


----------



## snoman4

kansasboi said:


> Missed a date with this guy yesterday. I've been here since 2:00 today hoping for a rematch but he's a no show so far...


KansasBoi that is one heck of a great and old buck. I really want to see you in pictures with your hands on that old warrior. He is an absolute toad.


----------



## BigDeer

snoman4 said:


> You win the prize for remembering....I am poor so it will have to be a atta boy...ROFL.


Does Zmax have a website Sno?


----------



## snoman4

KillingFields said:


> Last night was one to remember. I knew the deer would be moving after such a hot week with a good cool down in temperature. The wind was blowing from the NW, which really complemented my stand placement. I was hunting about 20 yards from an active scrape. I hung in there until the sun was about 10 degrees above horizon. I grabbed my antlers and did a light sequence, followed by a heavy sequence about 10 minutes later. After about 20 minutes, my 2014 buck showed up from the NE hard woods and crossed into the soybeans north of me. The wind was perfect. He went over to the active scrape, licked a branch, and turned his head towards the woods. I was expecting another buck. It was actually a coyote following his trail. My buck decided that he had enough of that and headed southbound towards me. I actually got a good trail cam pic as he passed by it (below). I knew that he was a marginal racked buck. However; I haven't harvested a buck since 2011, and I really wanted this. Bottom line, I stuck him at about 18 yards. He piled up in the soybean field. Easy recovery. ;-)
> 
> Mr. Coyote followed him only to find the same fate. His picture is below.
> 
> It was a lot of fun. I can't believe I have my tag filled this early. He will be on my wall...my trophy.
> 
> Now it is time to get my kids out to experience the rut and--maybe--harvest their own buck! I guarantee that experience will trump anything I could do.
> 
> View attachment 2072530
> 
> 
> View attachment 2072550
> 
> 
> View attachment 2072551


Congrats on a really nice buck brother I would not have hesitated on getting an arrow in him. Good luck with your kids I hope they both kill absolute freaking monsters and you all have the best season ever.


----------



## snoman4

BigDeer said:


> Does Zmax have a website Sno?


I dont think so. If he does I have never seen it...ROFL. I met him here and talked with him for a year before making the move from SE to North Central. Zmax is a really great guy and we have become good friends over the last several years. We usually talk about once a week. He does a great job for his very limited amount of hunters. I would recommend him to anyone that wants a great hunt and awesome place to stay.


----------



## KS-Hick

Can someone explain why I can see KillingFields pictures but not kansasboi's and some others? Is there a setting or something I am missing? Thanks in advance.


----------



## BigDeer

snoman4 said:


> I dont think so. If he does I have never seen it...ROFL. I met him here and talked with him for a year before making the move from SE to North Central. Zmax is a really great guy and we have become good friends over the last several years. We usually talk about once a week. He does a great job for his very limited amount of hunters. I would recommend him to anyone that wants a great hunt and awesome place to stay.


I hunt SE KS, where did you hunt? I've heard good things about Zmax. Just curious if he had website/pics etc to check out.


----------



## zmax hunter

Spending some time with a Wisconsin couple, the wife drew blood first and put down a nice 10, scored 153 1/4", her 1st bow kill. He went about 300y into an uncut feed silage field. I found him the next day, that crap is over 6' tall in places.

Kevin, can you post the pic? I cant seem to do it from my phone.

Good luck to all, seeing doe movement this morning, a yearling fawn was alone


----------



## d3ue3ce

Sat in the ditch on the edge of one of our properties this morning before daylight just to glass. Saw a lot of movement until 830 when we left, since we had the sun in our face. At least 5-6 different bucks, one was following a doe. Not really chasing, just following. It was 50 degrees, so its only going to get better as temps drop the next few days


----------



## ikeinks

Lots of scrapes and bucks moving mostly during dark and in the mornings. Saw a decent 140" trailing a doe last night but also does with fawns still on them. But getting closer


----------



## sooner77

anyone having any luck rattling?


----------



## KillingFields

I rattled mine in. He didn't come in hot. I thought it was more out of curiosity. It did the trick, though!


----------



## sooner77

Thanks, I have never rattled before but have lots of bucks on my lease and thought it might work.


----------



## zmax hunter

Here's the 10


----------



## BigDeer

zmax hunter said:


> Here's the 10


Congrats to the huntress! Any details of the hunt?


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

zmax hunter said:


> Here's the 10


Awesome buck! Unbelievable first deer too! He looks like an older buck did you have pics of him prior Z?


----------



## snoman4

zmax hunter said:


> Spending some time with a Wisconsin couple, the wife drew blood first and put down a nice 10, scored 153 1/4", her 1st bow kill. He went about 300y into an uncut feed silage field. I found him the next day, that crap is over 6' tall in places.
> 
> Kevin, can you post the pic? I cant seem to do it from my phone.
> 
> Good luck to all, seeing doe movement this morning, a yearling fawn was alone


Sure Ill post it for you brother....dohhh I should have read further you were able to get it to upload....I was tidying my desk up at work and wasnt paying attention to the thread the last few hours.....


----------



## snoman4

BigDeer said:


> I hunt SE KS, where did you hunt? I've heard good things about Zmax. Just curious if he had website/pics etc to check out.


I hunted around Fall River and Coyville when I was in SE.


----------



## zmax hunter

Morning hunt, 3 bucks came in, he was the biggest, she couldnt get her bow and draw with one down wind looking her way nervous but unsure,..he walked around to the south of her and got behind a cedar.
His movement pushed the other buck out of the way and the cedar gave her the chance to get her bow and draw, he stepped out more to her left and started to hit the scent wall and knew something wasnt right. He was about 18y, 40lb dw, 25.5dl, the qad exodus hit him back and high as she shot and he started to bolt. 20" of penetration. We knew general direction he went and it appeared he headed for the timber but actually followed the bottom of a terrace deeper into the cane hooking right rather than left to the timber,..a slight rise or hill let her watch him go for about 100y, but then he disappeared over the hill.
No pics from this yr, need to look at the past couple to see if i have any that might be him.


----------



## BigDeer

snoman4 said:


> I hunted around Fall River and Coyville when I was in SE.


I hunt around the Fort Scott area.


----------



## Jwterry3

KillingFields said:


> Last night was one to remember. I knew the deer would be moving after such a hot week with a good cool down in temperature. The wind was blowing from the NW, which really complemented my stand placement. I was hunting about 20 yards from an active scrape. I hung in there until the sun was about 10 degrees above horizon. I grabbed my antlers and did a light sequence, followed by a heavy sequence about 10 minutes later. After about 20 minutes, my 2014 buck showed up from the NE hard woods and crossed into the soybeans north of me. The wind was perfect. He went over to the active scrape, licked a branch, and turned his head towards the woods. I was expecting another buck. It was actually a coyote following his trail. My buck decided that he had enough of that and headed southbound towards me. I actually got a good trail cam pic as he passed by it (below). I knew that he was a marginal racked buck. However; I haven't harvested a buck since 2011, and I really wanted this. Bottom line, I stuck him at about 18 yards. He piled up in the soybean field. Easy recovery. ;-)
> 
> Mr. Coyote followed him only to find the same fate. His picture is below.
> 
> It was a lot of fun. I can't believe I have my tag filled this early. He will be on my wall...my trophy.
> 
> Now it is time to get my kids out to experience the rut and--maybe--harvest their own buck! I guarantee that experience will trump anything I could do.
> 
> View attachment 2072530
> 
> 
> View attachment 2072550
> 
> 
> View attachment 2072551


What did that buck score? Leaving Saturday am to head that way and have a similar buck in camera


----------



## KillingFields

I haven't scored him yet. I will post if I do. 

By the way, thanks to the AT community for all the kind words and support. You all are a classy group! Good luck to everyone this fall.


----------



## Txag02

My brother and I are heading up on sunday morn and hunting through thursday. High hopes agaun this year!!


----------



## Hawkfarm

zmax hunter said:


> Here's the 10


Great buck and a hunt she'll never forget. Congrats to both of you - her for the shot and you for putting her in the right spot.


----------



## Swamp Poodle

Packing my stuff


----------



## AintNoGriz

Man, I am getting the itch something bad. Haven't been out yet. Got to work Sat. AM, going to take the boy out Sat night. Calling for warmer temps and wind this weekend. Planning on going out Sun AM and PM. Can't wait. Just wish the wind and temps would stay down.


----------



## Txag02

Looks like temps go back down a bit after the weekend.


----------



## shadetree

Shot this public land buck yesterday. He was watching a doe and she acted like a live decoy. 20 yard shot.
I had to go get help to load him.


----------



## sooner77

Congrats killingfields. Don't leave the thread just cause you tagged out and thanks for the info on rattling.


----------



## RickySch

New to bowhunting like three weeks ago bought my bow and new to forum lol! Shot at a nice 6 pointer last sat and missed way left ( just looked at sight and not threw peep site :embara but hiting it hard the next few days hoping the cold will make them move a little more most of my deer on cam are pretty nocturnal


----------



## ksgobbler

RickySch said:


> New to bowhunting like three weeks ago bought my bow and new to forum lol! Shot at a nice 6 pointer last sat and missed way left ( just looked at sight and not threw peep site :embara but hiting it hard the next few days hoping the cold will make them move a little more most of my deer on cam are pretty nocturnal


I'd be practicing alot.


----------



## RickySch

lol have been i can hit three arrows at 30yds in about a half dollar group atm but it could defiently be better havent shot past 30


----------



## dosse

Thought that I would share with you all since I have been a long time reader of the Kansas thread. After 4 trips over 3 seasons I finally filled my first ever Kansas buck tag and he is my largest buck ever by bow. I started hunting in the heat this week and yesterday on the morning of 10-28 I finally got my chance around 845. This guy came straight to the grunt call after I saw his rear end passing through a thicket. Gave me a 31 yard shot and I stopped him and let it go. Hit him right on the seam of the shoulder and he made it about 150 yards. The blood trail was tougher than I ever would have guessed with all the weeds and thick tall grasses this year. Couldn't be happier and as always enjoyed my trip to your state. He scored 146 4/8 and is a ten with a split brow and three kickers. Also probably the most massive buck I have ever shot. Couldn't be happier and good luck to you all.


----------



## d3ue3ce

Nice buck!!

Sat out on the same picked corn field I sat at this morning. Just sitting in the weeds glassing from a distance. Saw 4 different bucks. They came out right at last light. 3 of the bucks were still running together. The 4th was a 1.5yr old 8 pt, and he was full tilt across the field 500 yards right to us on the edge of the road until he caught our wind. He didnt even spook after that, just looked over and trotted off. We were sitting by a farm, so that helped I think, but he was 30 yards away when he finally turned and left.


----------



## Basinboy

dosse said:


> Thought that I would share with you all since I have been a long time reader of the Kansas thread. After 4 trips over 3 seasons I finally filled my first ever Kansas buck tag and he is my largest buck ever by bow. I started hunting in the heat this week and yesterday on the morning of 10-28 I finally got my chance around 845. This guy came straight to the grunt call after I saw his rear end passing through a thicket. Gave me a 31 yard shot and I stopped him and let it go. Hit him right on the seam of the shoulder and he made it about 150 yards. The blood trail was tougher than I ever would have guessed with all the weeds and thick tall grasses this year. Couldn't be happier and as always enjoyed my trip to your state. He scored 146 4/8 and is a ten with a split brow and three kickers. Also probably the most massive buck I have ever shot. Couldn't be happier and good luck to you all.


Fine buck! Congrats to ya!


----------



## KSQ2

Take a one day break from this thread and look what happens! There are some nice bucks falling! Congrats to the successful hunters!


----------



## ksgobbler

Saw a 160" dogging a doe on the way home from work tonight. Pulling cards tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## clint6760

Which do yall think would be a better weekend for SE kansas? The 6th-9th or the 13th-16th? Thanks


----------



## kansasboi

Awesome buck dosse love the kickers & mass!


----------



## kscumminsdriver

Good card pull today... November is when I usually start getting regular pictures of mature bucks. They don't seem to 'live' on the farm I hunt, just take up residence for the rut. This is the best buck I have on camera so far this year; don't think I have any history with this deer but will have to look at my 2012 pics... I know I don't have any on camera in 2013 that look like this. 









I imagine there will be some good movement for the next 3 days...


----------



## sleeperls

Im hunting my first morning set well today since its past midnight and im still up. 

I hate morning.


----------



## kstatemallards

Waking up to hunt this morning. Wind blowing like crazy and it's in the 30's. Come on big boys!


----------



## kda082

I envy you guys getting out today. Windy but should be some movement especially in the bottoms. Getting out tomorrow morning and taking 11/10-11/14 off. Ride is about to start. Good luck ks guys.


----------



## d3ue3ce

33 here...brrr. come on deer. Better be moving this morning


----------



## JWilson90

BigDeer said:


> I hunt around the Fort Scott area.


Lots of big deer in that area. Everytime i head up 69 to KC i think to myself man id love to hunt up there


----------



## Hawkfarm

Congrats to those taking deer. More bucks coming out of the wood work and it is getting better everyday. Got a new one on camera that I am looking forward to seeing in person.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Had ol "Fatty" show back up this year. First pics I got of him was 2012 and I have his last year shed.


----------



## APAsuphan

170p&ywhitail said:


> Had ol "Fatty" show back up this year. First pics I got of him was 2012 and I have his last year shed.


Hope you get him bud!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

APAsuphan said:


> Hope you get him bud!


Thanks! So far he is about the only mature buck on cam, but had way more deer show up this week. It's just going to keep getting better. Making my first sit tonight, but at a different location from where this buck is due to this evenings wind. Its a spot I haven't hunted for a few years so excited to see what's out there.


----------



## Jarsh30

Good luck with him! He's a stud.


----------



## AintNoGriz

So jealous of everyone in the stand this AM. Keep the updates coming and also all of the great cam pics.....gets me going!


----------



## zmax hunter

Will upload a pic and video, if i can figure out video,..
might regret it but right now i dont
Let a nice large framed 10pt 160 class walk this morning, 8y , 5min encounter


----------



## Txag02

Keep the updates coming!


----------



## d3ue3ce

Sat this morning and saw at least 5-6 bucks, and several does. One doe was being chased hard by a buck, and another was just being pushed around a bit by 2 bucks. Also saw 2 bucks sparring. Excited for the next coming days.


----------



## bowtexan

I know I am supposed to be exited about the next couple of days... I've been up here since last Saturday hunting on my place. I put in a lot of hours and had some almost real close encounters. I've actually seen several nice bucks during the day. Most were far of but some were rather close. I did have a 150 run right by me Monday morning. I mean RUN by. Chasing after a doe. She ran by before he did. I tried to stop him in range but by the time he stopped he was 60-70 yds. Then comes this morning. The morning I've been waiting for. I just knew all week long that this was gonna be the day for the bucks to really move. I got to the stand early and let everything settle down. About 30 min after daylight I took out my rattle pack and began scraping the tree and making a little noise. Then i grunted a couple of times and hit the rattle pretty hard for about a min. Then i just waited. About 20 miss later out popped a nice 8. He was surveying the landscape to see what was going on. He then made his way on out. Then out popped another buck and another and another. 8 in all. 2 smaller ones locked up together then two more. What a show. Then they all start slow making their way in my direction. That's when I see him. Man what a buck and he's headed right for me. Then directly from my left comes one of the others. A small 8. He's within 20 yds. He stops and looks around. So does the big one at 40. I can make this shot. Not even a question. But that 8 is looking right my way. I'm not all that high so I can't draw my bow without possibly spooking him. Well after several minutes they all turn and head back towards the ridge and to the bottom. I thought I was gonna throw up. It really took the wind out of my sails. It's hard to get big bucks in front of you where I hunt and this is the second year that I've had a big one in front of me and didn't get to take a shot. I know that's why they call it bowhunting. We like to get em in close. But man it sucks when they are in range and it dont work out.


----------



## nwolfe310

Man, bowtexan! You had quite a morning! I've been there and sure is disheartening....


----------



## asmith4

zmax hunter said:


> Will upload a pic and video, if i can figure out video,..
> might regret it but right now i dont
> Let a nice large framed 10pt 160 class walk this morning, 8y , 5min encounter


please hurry with this!


----------



## KSQ2

zmax hunter said:


> Will upload a pic and video, if i can figure out video,..
> might regret it but right now i dont
> Let a nice large framed 10pt 160 class walk this morning, 8y , 5min encounter


You're crazy! Post it up!!


----------



## zmax hunter

It was a good wind, NE, i was wearing my ghilly slipping in at dawn, i spotted him coming my way and knelt down watching from one knee. nocked an arrow trying to decide if i truly wanted to possibly end the season. He came on along the edge and stopped at a scrape and licking branch. I had to hold my phone above my head with my left hand and hit the button with my right,..lol

Cant kill a great buck if all i shoot is good ones.


----------



## shaffer88

Got in late after work sat till noon and not a peep my guys are checking scrapes at 4am still


----------



## zmax hunter

Hes wide, guessing 20", Nice shot angle standing there, lol


----------



## hunterhewi

Woulda been a nice one Brian!


----------



## kstatemallards

Had a 2.5 year old come by bumping a couple does around 8:40. About 5 minutes before first light had a nice buck making a scrape about 60 yards away...as usuall he disappeared right before shooting light. Saw a few other does and dink at first light as well. Cams showing a lot more movement.


----------



## KSQ2

zmax hunter said:


> Hes wide, guessing 20", Nice shot angle standing there, lol


You're most definitely a stronger man than me! Sounds like an awesome morning, glad to hear they're beginning to get after it up your way. We'll be hunting in Beloit in 3 days!!


----------



## Justin Spies

zmax hunter said:


> Hes wide, guessing 20", Nice shot angle standing there, lol


Awesome buck and awesome encounter from the ground


----------



## DT87

I've seen a lot of action feeding just before dark but haven't been able I get out in the afternoons. Went out this morning and saw a handful of does and a nice 10 but no shot. Have you guys been seeing more action at dusk or morning? Can't wait till Sunday afternoon!


----------



## d3ue3ce

Nice pic Zmax! Im not sure I could have done that! Went and pulled a couple cards mid day today. Still some night time movement, although they were out in daylight this morning. Ive got this guy who is showing up more. I only have 2 pictures of him, and have only seen him from a distance. Not sure how old he is. Going to sit in a ground blind tonight on the South end of a farm, and see if I can get a closer look at him to make a decision. Havent been on this end of the farm in a couple months, and there are some beans still standing.


----------



## aeast236

New buck on camera. Not seeing much during day on this new to property except about 60 turkeys and does. Good thing there's some day walkers on a different property for this weekend.


----------



## sapper1

I went out this morning and the only thing I saw was what appeared to a bunch of grouse. And one really big coyote.


----------



## zmax hunter

d3ue3ce said:


> Nice pic Zmax! Im not sure I could have done that! Went and pulled a couple cards mid day today. Still some night time movement, although they were out in daylight this morning. Ive got this guy who is showing up more. I only have 2 pictures of him, and have only seen him from a distance. Not sure how old he is. Going to sit in a ground blind tonight on the South end of a farm, and see if I can get a closer look at him to make a decision. Havent been on this end of the farm in a couple months, and there are some beans still standing.


Looks somewhat palmated there with good mass, wouldnt surprise me if he carries of 40" of mass.

Im heading back out, Good Luck fellow Ks hunters!


----------



## jcferrit

Seeing lots of little buck activity, but starting to see some mature deer on their feet in daylight also. Can't wait to see what the next couple of week will hold. 

This guy came out two nights in a row. Not a high scorer but I think he is atleast 5 years old.


----------



## trial153

Brian you got my attention there ...that's why I am making the 24 hour drive! 
Good luck tonight!!


----------



## ksgobbler

First daytime buck pics this morning but it is a spike. New buck has showed up though.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Man Brian, can't believe you passed up that buck.......you must have your eyes on a bigger one, huh?:wink:

Also, I think you need to have all your guests were something purple, maybe KState gear, for their success pictures, ok? The lady from Wisconsin, wearing her red hoodie, just does not cut it........


----------



## aeast236

AintNoGriz said:


> Man Brian, can't believe you passed up that buck.......you must have your eyes on a bigger one, huh?:wink:
> 
> Also, I think you need to have all your guests were something purple, maybe KState gear, for their success pictures, ok? The lady from Wisconsin, wearing her red hoodie, just does not cut it........


I'll be wearing purple as part off base layer in the morning in support against okie light


----------



## Kansas Jack

son-in=law Dallas Smith shot this nice buck this morning. republic co.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Kansas Jack said:


> son-in=law Dallas Smith shot this nice buck this morning. republic co.
> View attachment 2073870


Awesome buck! Very symmetrical.....Congrats to him!


----------



## zmax hunter

Great brows!!
Congrats to him!


----------



## Jarsh30

Wow Congrats! 

Wishing everyone that's out a little Halloween Luck! I'll be trick or treating with mini Mario this evening.


----------



## hunterhewi

All theses big buck pics are making me jealous! I wana be in a tree so bad lol


----------



## mdnabors

hunterhewi said:


> All theses big buck pics are making me jealous! I wana be in a tree so bad lol


^^^THIS!! Ready to drop the hammer down and head North on Nov 14th for a week!! Itching something bad!!! Keep the pics coming and good luck to y'all.


----------



## hunterhewi

Im itching but bigger and better priorities came along yesterday! Our little boy came yesterday so sittin in a tree will be pretty limited this year! Hope my fellow kansans can knock some down! Ill get out a few more times and may get lucky!


----------



## d3ue3ce

Kansas Jack said:


> son-in=law Dallas Smith shot this nice buck this morning. republic co.
> View attachment 2073870


Holy Brow tines!! Great buck!!


----------



## d3ue3ce

Had a crap night tonight. . saw a chocolate lab and a black lab, and 2 coyotes. 

Dad sat further north, and saw a lot of deer. One big 10 he said had split brows, but everything from a distance. A few he said walked right under one of my stands. Well, thats the stand I will be in tomorrow morning. He said the deer were moving tonight more than we have seen the last week. All before dark too.


----------



## aeast236

hunterhewi said:


> Im itching but bigger and better priorities came along yesterday! Our little boy came yesterday so sittin in a tree will be pretty limited this year! Hope my fellow kansans can knock some down! Ill get out a few more times and may get lucky!


Better than the best hunt! Congrats!!


----------



## kscumminsdriver

Morning should be real good for all you guys who are gonna be out... I'll be getting up in the morning to play with my daughter and then head up for an afternoon sit on my place and then catch a morning sit on Sunday.


----------



## hunterhewi

aeast236 said:


> Better than the best hunt! Congrats!!


Yes sir! Much better! Good luck to all goin out tomorrow! This freeze tonight may have em out and about!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Pretty good first sit this evening. When I walked up to the stand there was a 140s 10 beded with a doe 10 yds away, then a nice 130s 8 came out about 65yds down the field, had doe come by then a spike. Almost got a shot on a coyote too. Starting to see lots of scrapes show up, 2 of the scrapes I found are by 2 of my stands. Going duckn' in the morning then hit the tree again in the evening.


----------



## hunterhewi

Good luck 170!


----------



## nwolfe310

A late post but had to take the kiddos out on the town... My ol' man got it done tonight. Not a giant but a good, mature buck. He was running a doe hard and she didn't want any part of it. She lead him to 10 yards from my dad's blind and he smoked him. Didn't know what hit him and he trotted about 15 yards, did a line dance, and went down. Main frame 10 with split g2 on both sides. Just eyeballing him in the truck he'll gross around 145, I think. Very proud of my pop. He's got two rifle killed Booners and has been hunting hard with the bow for the last 4 years and hasn't let an arrow fly. He can't climb a tree anymore, so he's been stuck in ground blinds. He's spent countless hours over the last few years trying to get it done and tonight was his first hunt of the year. In the blind less than an hour and he's tagged out! Now I've been on the site as a reader and non-poster for a few years now, but I had to share this one. If I can figure out how to post pics from my phone, I'll share those too. Good luck, fellas!


----------



## chillrguy

Any one going out this cold cold morning?


----------



## hunterhewi

Sure wish i was!


----------



## d3ue3ce

Ill be out there this morning. . .Its a cold 23 degrees here. Hard to get motivated to get away from this hot coffee, but there are bucks running does this morning, so Ill be after them.


----------



## Basinboy

nwolfe310 said:


> A late post but had to take the kiddos out on the town... My ol' man got it done tonight. Not a giant but a good, mature buck. He was running a doe hard and she didn't want any part of it. She lead him to 10 yards from my dad's blind and he smoked him. Didn't know what hit him and he trotted about 15 yards, did a line dance, and went down. Main frame 10 with split g2 on both sides. Just eyeballing him in the truck he'll gross around 145, I think. Very proud of my pop. He's got two rifle killed Booners and has been hunting hard with the bow for the last 4 years and hasn't let an arrow fly. He can't climb a tree anymore, so he's been stuck in ground blinds. He's spent countless hours over the last few years trying to get it done and tonight was his first hunt of the year. In the blind less than an hour and he's tagged out! Now I've been on the site as a reader and non-poster for a few years now, but I had to share this one. If I can figure out how to post pics from my phone, I'll share those too. Good luck, fellas!


That's awesome! Congrats to your Dad for not giving up. If you can't get the picture up, email it to me I'll put it up for you. [email protected]

It's going to be a good morning for those that are out there! Good Luck!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Some good bucks hitting the ground, congrats to everyone that has scored over the last few days. I hunted morning-evening on Thursday and sat all day yesterday, didn't see a thing. My buddy sat on the opposite side of the property and saw some turkey and a few does at last light. Corn still standing in the fields, that can't be helping. I had to work today but I really wish I was in a stand, truck said 22 when I left for work. Vacation starts this Thursday!


----------



## AintNoGriz

Hang on to your hats this weekend, calling for a lot of wind both today/tomorrow....go figure, 1st time out and gotta deal w/ the Kansas wind...booooo!

Going to be in a ground blind tonight w/ my son so we will see. Maybe I will see the pack rat that has been invading my blind and pick a fight......I plan on going out on my own in the AM and then w/ the son again maybe on Sunday PM. Man, This morning would have been awesome. I can't wait!


----------



## KillingFields

Good luck, Griz!


----------



## JWilson90

I went this morning anf had an amazing hunt. Saw lots of deer moving and a 150" ten trailing a doe all morning and showing his dominance over all lil bucks that got within 50 yards of that doe. 

On my way out is when things got interesting. I noticed something white in the timber and it was an albino squirrel!! As i watch this squirrel i see a doe run by my at about 65 yards so i squat down in this wide open field im in and then behind her a solid heavy 8 comes running by following her. She runs right at me and that 8 follows and he has no care in the world about me there. They got to within 25 yards before the doe noticed me and ran off with the buck following. He still nvr noticed me. It was awesome watching him grunt and wheeze at a lil buck that was there also. Great hunt for me. Now time for family pics. Good luck tonite gentleman


----------



## d3ue3ce

The weather this morning was miserable. 20 degrees, and once the sun hit the horizon, the wind picked up. . . as it does. . The stand I was in is VERY exposed to the wind as well, face on. I saw a tall 2 year old 8pt come out to the edge of the corn field off to my left/behind me, look around, then go jogging across the field. I saw a truck coming, and neither the truck nor the deer saw each other until the very last minute. That guy must have missed that deer by less than 10 feet. Was a close call. Got heart going a little. Thats all the action I had this morning. Dad saw a little buck chasing 2 does, and 4 yotes, but couldnt get a shot. Going to try this evening again. Might take the decoy, will decide when the time comes.


----------



## Basinboy

Here you go nwolfe310



Congrats to your Dad again. Fine buck!


----------



## Jarsh30

Double split G2s. Cool deer congrats!


----------



## REDVANES

One of the best mornings ever in a stand for me. 19 deer total lots of small bucks. One shooter chasing 3 does first thing. Had him at 10 yards no shot. Had a drop tine buck cruise by. We decided to give him another year when we had trail cam pics of him. Might regret that later. He was good. Another decent 8 chased a couple does by me. Saw my last deer at 11:15. Pulling an all dayer.


----------



## nwolfe310

Thank you, Basin! He's sure proud of him. He killed him on his own little 60 acre patch he's been grooming for the last 4 years. I'm sure he'll tell everyone he sees at the K-State game later!


----------



## bsstalker

found this two weeks ago. Would like to see its owner, bet he has some gnarly bases! Been seeing a lot of decent up and comers chasing does this past week!


----------



## 67gtxht

Sat last night saw 5 does nothing else. Went out this morning and had 3 does come in about 8:30 then 3 different bucks trailing over next 15-20 minutes. 2 were basket racks 3rd was 120's he got into it with another buck I never saw it didn't last long must of been mismatch. Sure glad I took HBS was nice and toasty never did get around to putting on coat or gloves. Sat till 11:00 nothing else showed up. Brother watched 140's chasing doe this morning on way to town.


----------



## zmax hunter

Have been hunting all day, saw a very nice buck work a scrape before sunrise, 2 other smaller bucks, and 2 does. I was on the ground but have been sittin a hangon for several hrs. Its only about 8ft high from the field edge, but the creek is 11yards below on my side,..lol not real wide, 13.6y to the other bank. Thought they might move this afternoon, but maybe the wind has them laying low,...gonna stick it out for an all day sit.
Someone wanna bring me food? Im must be on the treestand diet!


----------



## zmax hunter

Think i have a couple gatorade bars in the truck which might be worth the walk.


----------



## Dieselbuilder

My son got his first deer with a bow this morning. He was hunting with a friend who was about 100 yards away rattling, and this one came up by my son.


----------



## hunterhewi

Congrats to your son!


----------



## hunterhewi

zmax hunter said:


> Think i have a couple gatorade bars in the truck which might be worth the walk.


It would be worth it lol. 2 weeks ago i forgot my bottle of water in the truck needless to say after about an hour in the stand at 80+ degrees i made the long trek back and got my water lol


----------



## Kountryboy

First sit this year. Had a total of 14 does and a button buck come thru. Left to get something to eat came back and already had a Lil 5pt and two does. Just need the big boys to come strolling thru.


----------



## KCDomer

Went out this morning and didn't see a single thing. Really disappointed. I'll have to just get back up in the tree next weekend. Hope all the other Kansans had better luck than I did.


----------



## chillrguy

I got down moved my stand next to draw and feild edge crp! Going to let it cool then hunt in morning rattle and call see if something comes up draw or cry on other side of crop is evergreen thicket


----------



## zmax hunter

Im gonna eat later. Time to slip my way around a curve in the creek to a cove where it will be much calmer, thinking the deer might rather come there in a few hrs, have water in my pack, so im good.

Congrats to your son!


----------



## d3ue3ce

Ill be lucky if i dont blow out this tree before the nights over!


----------



## ksgobbler

d3ue3ce said:


> Ill be lucky if i dont blow out this tree before the nights over!


Heck it ain't even that windy. We have been outside cleaning out vehicles all afternoon.


----------



## d3ue3ce

ksgobbler said:


> Heck it ain't even that windy. We have been outside cleaning out vehicles all afternoon.


The stand im in, is really exposed. Upwind of me is a valley, with no trees. Its funneling right through. Doesnt help im partway up a hill. Walk 20 yards from my tree and its ok. Dad is on the other end of the farm and he said its light where he is.


----------



## tman80

Starting to see some good bucks chasing does lots of good scrapes. The cold we are having is starting to stir things up. I'm in southern Woodson county


----------



## Vabaseball10

Saw a number of bucks up this morning mostly smaller bucks and maybe a 120-130 bedded in the middle of a open grass field 50 yards off the side of the road at noon


----------



## chillrguy

Y all going in morning?


----------



## weshawk5

I saw a lot of does tonight also but no bucks until I was climbing out of the tree at dark and a 120ish strolled into the field about 30yds in front of me. That wind got pretty cold after a while!


----------



## AintNoGriz

Son and i saw nothing tonight. I put out some rat poison around the blind and could here it coming to the plastic container off and on. Looked under the blind and could see him munching away, so hopefully he becomes a little ill....

Plan on going out in the am, but man this wind blows......


----------



## nwolfe310

Saw 2 does and three fawns this morning, and 5 does, a couple fawns and two 2 yr old bucks tonight. I haven't seen much rut activity to speak of but the buck my shot last night was after a doe hard. That was about 12 miles from where I was today so I'm sure the cycles are different. I know my face can tell it was a windy one today...


----------



## d3ue3ce

This is how my evening went. . . 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0UeuLx8KXU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## hunterhewi

Dang looked like you had a perfect quartering away shot on that silver seeder!


----------



## d3ue3ce

hunterhewi said:


> Dang looked like you had a perfect quartering away shot on that silver seeder!


yep, about 15 yards. Had several opportunities, as the truck he was loading was behind me.


----------



## Boldread

All I saw was does, lots of does. Wind had everyone a little jittery. Yesterday had a little 6 come bothering a doe for awhile, grunting, drooling, chasing... Hey Ricky if your reading this thread give me a holler, lost your number.


----------



## hunterhewi

d3ue3ce said:


> yep, about 15 yards. Had several opportunities, as the truck he was loading was behind me.


Shoulda put one in a drive tire  lol. Sometimes it helps when they are cutting. Last fall i killed a big doe at 48 yards she was focused hard on the combine, tractor and grain cart. Never knew what hit her lol


----------



## d3ue3ce

hunterhewi said:


> Shoulda put one in a drive tire  lol. Sometimes it helps when they are cutting. Last fall i killed a big doe at 48 yards she was focused hard on the combine, tractor and grain cart. Never knew what hit her lol


Thats the only reason I stayed until dark. They were still harvesting when I left. I was hoping they would still funnel out of the southern timber to come up to the corn, but apparently they had different ideas.


----------



## zmax hunter

Quite the day, it all started with watching this buck with my binocs just after i parked in the dawn before sunrise. According to Google Earth, he was 140 yards from me, He looked at me standing there by my truck, then went back to working his scrape and melted into the timber. This caused me to reverse course and park 1/2 a mile away and enter from a different angle.

I went to my gnarly oak stand, basically a tree that is falling out over the creek channel and i walk up the trunk and climb a few branches to stand on one while leaning on the other. It has good shots across the creek bed and i was less than 200y from where i saw the buck,..thinking he might come to that area for a photo op.

as the day progressed, i left my tree and headed across for another bend of timber, as i neared the edge, the same buck stood up and trotted off, he didnt get to see me (he heard me) and i blew him a few grunts to calm him, he walked farther away out of sight. 
A few days ago, i had carried in a hangon stand that i had left on the ground about 600y downstream so i went to retrieve it to bring it back to the gnarly oak to have a more comfortable sit, i jumped a forky along the way and a Doe was standing across the creek as i walked down to get the stand. Returning to the oak, i hung the stand about 9' off the ground, it is 12 yards to the water below,..lol
I sat with the wind blowing horrible till about 4p before i made my move.

I moved around a large curve in the creek to get over closer to where i had seen the buck and was looking for a suitable place to sit, nap, and wait for sunset. 
I took a gamble and lost, as there are 3 trails he could come down.
#1, thru the woods trail
#2, down the edge of the woods in the crp
#3, down the edge of the crp to milo

#2 seemed to offer the best chance, i had a scrape and licking branch along with a couple rubs that should hold his attention as well as having the woods trail covered...so, i cleared a 3' circle of all but dirt and sat down to wait.

About sunset, i stood up to glass the area, sure enough, there he was, coming my way, i couldnt tell which path he would take and watched him till i lost sight as he hit a corner, soon i heard him coming, he was on trail #3,..while i never tried to raise my bow on him, i feel it might have been possible if it was done quickly at the 1st sound of him on the trail. I had dropped to one knee and was waiting for him to come into view to get his pic,..then without a sound, he appeared just to my right standing there at 10 yards,..he had hit the scent wall, all i could see was from the bottom jaw up. he turned to look at me, gave me about 5 seconds, and bolted back from where he came.

Pretty cool to have 2 160+ encounters in 2 days

He has changed, his antlers have very white tips, then he has dark gold bases,..one handsome fella i think im gonna name him Handsome Stranger, from the movie The Villain,..lol


----------



## Hsbtgarcia

Awesome encounter Brian!!!
Hope I have one myself when I make it up there!


----------



## zmax hunter

Cropped his photo, Thanks Heath, see you soon! Im curious for some opinions on this bucks gross score, fwiw, i get just over 170,..heres my math

23" x 2 mb's
38" mass
18" inside
7.5" RG1
9" RG2 
11"RG3 
10.5 RG4
6" LG1
11" LG2
10" LG3
4" LG4

total 171


----------



## shaffer88

Zmax you had a much better day than I. Deer were no where to be found hoping tomorrow is a different story


----------



## Txag02

Ok guys. Brother and I are leaving Texas and heading up to set stands and hooe to hunt by the PM. Good luck to all today!!


----------



## chillrguy

Who's going out


----------



## muliesflatties

Seen nothing but bucks yesterday. Sat a stand last night that hasn't been sat in yet this year and seen 8 different bucks all around 130-140ish. All were looking to figure out who was the toughest it seemed. Not one of em wanted anything to do with estrous scent. Headed back to the stand I sat yesterday morning where I had a very wide 9 come thru that was a young one too.


----------



## chillrguy

I set up new set yesterday afternoon by big crop feild and next to draw since it's not think I'll set in the wind lol


----------



## Txag02

On the way! Grow out beards just for this trip. Seeing deer along the trip this year. Last year, we didnt see a single deer on the road between home and our hunting locale.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Saw 3 bucks on my drive in to work this morning, 1 nice young 8 point and two really big mature bucks out cruising. Come on Thursday!!!!!!!


----------



## outdooraholic

Went out yesterday morning. Still hunting a glorified windrow along a small drainage (1/4 mi long). 33deg - 28mph sustained winds. Only thing sighted was a doe and small 5ptr buck. Doe shot out of the trees into the grass acting all goofy @40yrds (no darkening of tarsal glands). Figured there was probably a buck behind her somewhere so I just dropped to my knees. She was pretty focused on what was in the trees but wandered about and then laid down behind some tall koisha (sp?). In order to continue my path I had to get upwind of her. She smelled me but couldnt make me out (wearing my asat 3d leafy suit) and went back to the trees she had originally come from. Eventually she came back out of the trees, up wind of me but by that time I was caught in the open with the sun on me. She tried figuring me out with the headbob, but ended up trotting away. The buck eventually came out of the trees as well, and spotted me too. He was a bit more curious and actually walked up to 20yrds of me trying to figure out what I was, he also ended up trotting away. All in all, a pretty good day out, but disapointed from the sightings I've had before on this property. Milo next door still in.


----------



## Kansas Jack

other son-in-law Brian Good shot this nice buck yesterday morning in Washington Co.. guess I had better get busy.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Sat til 9 this am. Had a doe come behind me at 5 after 6....10 yards behind me and she came out of her skin. I thought maybe the wind had swirled, but instead she had come face to face with mr. Skunk......

A big doe and yearling came by at 6:45 and then a 2 yr old 9 pointer at 7:40....that was it. Got horribly extra windy after 8. As of now, don't now if the son and I will even go out tonight due to the wind..


----------



## love2hunt85

Took the wife out with me this morning, time change screwed us so it was 7 before we were walking to the stand I was going to put her in. Made it half way there when we catch movement in the field. 150 class 12 pt, nose to the ground trailing a doe. Doe spotted us and took off, he wasn't sure what was going on, but trotted off after her. Decided we'd circle down wind of where they headed to. Never did get close enough for a shot. End up seeing 3 other bucks, one small 6 and 2 that we 120-130 8pts all chasing the same doe. Walking back out came across a huge Muley! I'm new to Kansas but this thing looked like a small horse with antlers!! All in all salvaged a good morning. Pull the card out of the camera and had a few decent bucks moving early morning. Things should only get better.


----------



## KillingFields

My son and I hunted this morning also. It was ridiculous windy out. Unfortunately we did not see anything. It was still a good time though.


----------



## ikeinks

Man this wind forecast looks brutal all week......Guess the scent prevention will get put to the test.


----------



## chillrguy

Who's going tonight


----------



## Jarsh30

I'd love to go out tonight but harvesting. Saw this fat toad. Had him at 20yds bedded down but passed him. I have a small, strict hitlist until December lol.








Before him I saw a heavy mass 10pt whitetail chasing a doe hard. A few other small bucks and several does also.


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

zmax hunter said:


> Cropped his photo, Thanks Heath, see you soon! Im curious for some opinions on this bucks gross score, fwiw, i get just over 170,..heres my math
> 
> 23" x 2 mb's
> 38" mass
> 18" inside
> 7.5" RG1
> 9" RG2
> 11"RG3
> 10.5 RG4
> 6" LG1
> 11" LG2
> 10" LG3
> 4" LG4
> 
> total 171


You're a little crazy man. Or nuts. Maybe both.


----------



## RickySch

Well pulled the card today and im so pumped biggest deer i have ever caught on cam on the ten acre lot i hunt im so pump i will not commit until i start getting daylight pics but for now he is named TrashMan hope these pics work first time posting pics


----------



## love2hunt85

RickySch said:


> Well pulled the card today and im so pumped biggest deer i have ever caught on cam on the ten acre lot i hunt im so pump i will not commit until i start getting daylight pics but for now he is named TrashMan hope these pics work first time posting pics
> 
> View attachment 2075126
> 
> 
> View attachment 2075128
> 
> 
> View attachment 2075129


Very nice! Love all the trash on the brow tines, hope you get your hands on him this year!


----------



## RickySch

With only shooting a bow a bout a month i will be spending alot of time the next few days putting some practice in im just happy to capture a deer like that on the 20 acres i have to hunt to me its just awsome to see the different rack but i know i was shaking just looking at picks can only imagine the buck fever ill get if he show up... and one more really noob question that i will get **** for lol but is this considered typical or does the trash around the brow tines make it non only been deer hunting 3 years so just trying to learn


----------



## d3ue3ce

In my 2nd stand of the afternoon. Wind was swirling too much in the first.warm and windy


----------



## shaffer88

I know a guy with [emoji106][emoji106] who has 1 stand on the northern slope of a hill that is out of this wind for the most part!!!! Ahhhh so nice


----------



## ikeinks

I'm out right now and it's ridiculous but putting in my time. Also check out the app hunt stand which you can plot your stands and it will give you wind forecasts and approximate how far your scent will blow w current wind readings . Pretty cool if you're interested in that type of stuff. Good luck everyone. I'll post any activity from here on during the week


----------



## Bow Jaxon

Updating the Kansas Thread from the NE. My dad, my son and I drove up from Oklahoma this past Friday to hunt for the weekend. We arrived in time to hunt Friday evening. The weather seemed perfect, but we didn't see a single deer that night. Saturday morning was crisp and cold and yielded a little more action. We saw a total of 6 does and 2 bucks. Saturday evening found us hunting with dampered excitement after the lack of activity the night before. About an hour before dark a very nice 11 point sauntered into the wrong spot and my 12 year old son made a great shot at about 10yds from a ground blind we made using cedar trees. Ran across a creek and fell about 200 yds in front of my dad in a cut corn field. It was a blast making the recovery with my dad and son. My dad and I will be back again next weekend to try our luck again.


----------



## Kountryboy

Awesome


----------



## Bow Jaxon

Not sure why my picture is sideways. Anybody know how I can fix it?


----------



## shaffer88

Nope can't fix it but it's a great deer even if it can walk on walls


----------



## shaffer88

I lied, I can fix it


----------



## shaffer88

Let's try that again but make it look more professional


----------



## KillingFields

Tell the kiddo congrats!


----------



## hunterhewi

Congrats on a fine buck!


----------



## trial153

zmax hunter said:


> Cropped his photo, Thanks Heath, see you soon! Im curious for some opinions on this bucks gross score, fwiw, i get just over 170,..heres my math
> 
> 23" x 2 mb's
> 38" mass
> 18" inside
> 7.5" RG1
> 9" RG2
> 11"RG3
> 10.5 RG4
> 6" LG1
> 11" LG2
> 10" LG3
> 4" LG4
> 
> total 171


Thats a sweet buck Brian, your knocking on the door for a real slammer....


----------



## d3ue3ce

Sat tonight, and it was windy as hell. Finally died down just at dark. Tonight is the least amount of deer we have seen on this property. My end was because of 2 dogs. They chased a doe off just before dark. Never got to see if something was following her out of the woods. Talked to the farmers help, and turns out they were his dogs. He didnt know they were down there, so hopefully I wont see them again while on stand. Dad saw 1 small buck. Heard some noise up in the timber, could have been deer. I think the wind had them pinned down a bit later tonight. We didnt see anything on the drive home either. 
Going to check and see what time the rain is supposed to move in tomorrow. Might be hanging a new stand, and checking a couple cams.


----------



## ikeinks

Turned out to be a crazy evening. About 5 a doe came crashing through followed by a pretty good 4x4 (130ish). He was hot on her tail. 30 seconds went by and 5 more yearling bucks all came running in also. When she took off 6 sets of antlers followed her every move haha. Pretty cool to see. Back at it in the morning to a different stand


----------



## shaffer88

Nothing moved in sight, until end of shooting light! I heard them moving all after noon but it wasn't until dusk the wind lessened and they began to move outside the cover of trees


----------



## KillingFields

This funky looking buck showed up on my trail cam. I don't know if I've ever seen a G1 and G2 that close together.


----------



## KCDomer

This is my first year hunting, and while I have successfully filled my doe tag, this buck tag is burning a hole in my pocket. The guys I hunt with keep telling me about the rut, but how do I know when the rut will begin? How long does the rut normally last? If you can't do a full day sit, is it better to sit in the morning or the afternoon during the rut? When was the rut in NE Kansas last year? I am planning on hunting the week of Nov 10th. All help is welcomed.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

Saturday afternoon (Nov. 1) was the first sit of my season. I went in with the intention of harvesting the first mature doe that presented a clean shot. I didn't even get to my stand before spotting 2 fawns which isn't unusual for this property especially considering the wind conditions and the stand I had decided to hunt. The action was pretty slow until 4pm when I saw a fawn headed my way, behind her was another fawn... momma wasn't too far away but she skirted me and caught my wind. She brought a 2.5 year old 8 point with her that I have been getting on camera. I'm guessing I'm going to see him a lot this season. Young and dumb. Action was sporadic for the rest of the evening. Fawns were in and out of my immediate area with only a few fleeting glimpses of does. I saw 3 small bucks during the same time frame. As the wind started to lay down a bit toward dark, the action heated up a little. A doe/fawn pair came in and finally presented a shot. I took my time to verify that it was in fact a mature doe as her body size was less than average. Once I had made the decision to shoot, a 3.5 year old buck charged on to the scene and ruined my 18 yard opportunity. The doe and fawn ended up going around behind my stand and both popped out to my left presenting me with an even better 11 yard shot. I put one right in the does pumper and she didn't take it far. The whole while that buck was still standing out at 18 yards and only decided to bug out when I climbed down. 

This morning, I did it all over again and had early action (before the wind got crazy). Doe and fawn came in to 18 yards and before I could draw my bow that doe was gone... again, I was trying to verify maturity as she seemed smallish as well and it was barely legal shooting light. Sporadic action with a little buck and a couple fawns. I had a mature buck (not a shooter) bed down about 60 yards to my east; he was non-responsive to calls. I watched him for a bit and when he popped up from his bed I caught a glimpse of a doe coming. She worked her way towards my stand and then I caught a bit of antler moving thru behind her. I could tell it wasn't the buck I had been watching by the tine length but couldn't tell if I knew what buck it is.... this indecision cost me an opportunity to harvest the doe. As I was concentrating on trying to figure out what buck and if he was a shooter the doe slipped thru my easy shooting lane and by the time I figured out what buck it was she was quickly walking thru my 28 yard lane and I wasn't going to take that shot... and if you guessed that the buck was the same 2.5 year old 8 point from Saturday you were correct. I called it an early morning with the way the wind was picking up and I needed to skin that doe and cut her up for the freezer. I also saw a badger. 

I pulled cards from my cameras and am still not getting any shooters on camera during legal shooting hours. Thankfully the big shooter I was after last year made a brief appearance on 10/31 @ 7:04p (just past legal) and then again on 11/1 @ 8:42p.... 

I won't hunt again until sometime during the week of 11/9-11/15. I plan to go pull my cards again next weekend and then start making a game plan if I have mature bucks on camera during daylight. 

Looks like the temps should be around normal for the week so that bodes well for you guys who are going to be hitting it hard.


----------



## bow_hunter79

I'm pumped and can't sleep. Going over my things one more time. I'm heading out in about 4 hours for north central Kansas. Hope the warmer temps and full moon don't hurt too much. I should be in the stand by about 2:30. Good luck everybody.


----------



## chillrguy

Why so freaking early lol


----------



## hunterhewi

Getting to the stand at 2:30??? Are you Nucking Futs!?!


----------



## Boldread

Pretty sure he means 1430....


----------



## Kountryboy

It's starting to heat up. They were chasing last night. And about 20 minutes ago had a massive ten I haven't seen right on a doe. Five minutes later a small eight on her scent. If they would of made a right instead of a left I would of got a shot.


----------



## ikeinks

So far only 2 small bucks cruising.


----------



## Bow Jaxon

On our return trip from NE Kansas to Oklahoma we saw at least 8 dead deer along the road, and that was just on our side of I-35. They are starting to move and shake! Drivers be ware.


----------



## Txag02

Nada so far this morning in sw kansas


----------



## REDVANES

1 spike and 1 bobcat so far in east central ks


----------



## buster588

Doe and two yearlings in south central. Ready for a little less wind


----------



## Txag02

Me too. Only good thing about ks wind is that it makes me feel invisible in the stand. Movement is no problem. 

Has anyone seen ANY mid day movement at all? Im trying to decide if i should pull an all day sit or not.


----------



## buster588

It's all been early or late where I am.


----------



## bdmatson

Txag02 said:


> Me too. Only good thing about ks wind is that it makes me feel invisible in the stand. Movement is no problem.
> 
> Has anyone seen ANY mid day movement at all? Im trying to decide if i should pull an all day sit or not.


The only mid-day movement I have caught on cameras in NE KS has been young bucks and does. All the big guys I have seen are still moving at night.


----------



## REDVANES

I'm going to head out around 11:30-12:00 if things don't pick up to grab a bite to eat. Excited to see what's on the trail cam. I'll head back out this afternoon though. This wind sucks but you never know what can happen!


----------



## KillingFields

Is anyone hunting in Wabaunsee County?


----------



## JBulcoc2

I shot this guy at 730 yesterday morning. He was one of 6 bucks that I saw up until 1030. He came in and held up at 70 once I saw him, hit the snort wheeze and he bee lined for my tree. He has awesome mass and both brows are split and bladed. Main frame 10 with 7 additional points. He's my biggest buck to date. What do you guys think he would score.


----------



## ksgobbler

bdmatson said:


> The only mid-day movement I have caught on cameras in NE KS has been young bucks and does. All the big guys I have seen are still moving at night.


Same here. We did have one nice
one on camera during shooting light in the morning, and the buck my brother missed he could've redeemed himself on Halloween evening but he decided not to hunt.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

The bucks are really cruising, I drive an hour to work and between the last 2 morning drives I've seen 7 big bucks cruising. The first one I saw this morning was a long tined, heavy 8 point that I almost hit. He had jumped a fence trying to cross the road, when I slammed on the breaks he did the same and jumped back over the fence. Then he sat there looking at me from 20 yards like I was the idiot! He waited until I drove off and then crossed the road behind me in to a cut cornfield.

My buddy has been hunting the last few days and has seen a couple good bucks cruising mid day along with a few smaller bucks. Thursday can't get here quick enough.


----------



## kc outdoorsman

I have seen better action the last 3 days in the AM. PM hunts were less exciting - less deer seen possibly due to warm weather and winds. I will say thi sis the first year ever I have seen more bucks than does ! Stuck a nice buck on Halloween morning


----------



## chillrguy

I'm going to hit it tomorrow evening


----------



## KillingFields

That is too much information.


----------



## ikeinks

I dont have any mid-day movement yet. I pulled cards a bit ago and everything is early morning and right before dark.


----------



## ikeinks

This is the only good deer I have during the day... doesn't get me too excited though


----------



## legion_archery

My dad and a buddy of ours drove up to our place in SE Kansas (1.5 hour drive) and hunted Sunday, our buddy has only been hunting for 6-7 years and still gets very excited/nervous and he had seen a 150's typical twelve point and then just a few minutes later a 125-130" eight point walked out and he was still so shook up that he didn't even look at the bucks rack and ended up shooting the buck......... But hey that's why we hunt, its about making memories and having a good time..... He's him with his buck


----------



## Justin Spies

ikeinks said:


> View attachment 2075814
> 
> 
> This is the only good deer I have during the day... doesn't get me too excited though


I envy you! That buck would have me all shook up


----------



## d3ue3ce

Checked some cards and hung a new set just before the rain. Had 2 new bucks show up. The first is a tsnk and was there right before me sat morning. The 2nd one is hard to see on a phone, but he has a split g2, and a lot of junk on his bases.


----------



## love2hunt85

d3ue3ce said:


> Checked some cards and hung a new set just before the rain. Had 2 new bucks show up. The first is a tsnk and was there right before me sat morning. The 2nd one is hard to see on a phone, but he has a split g2, and a lot of junk on his bases.


First buck looks like his neck is already nice and swollen!! Great looking bucks.


----------



## REDVANES

This guy showed up at 10:15 today... I was 80 yards south of this camera and never saw him... Went back home for a bit and am in a haybale blind... This wind sucks but I'll take a day in the wind any day over being in the office


----------



## REDVANES

had his guy at 10 yards on Saturday morning but let him walk... Hopefully next year he'll be a stud if he survives the season


----------



## REDVANES

I'm after this guy... Only time will tell


----------



## Sean Evans

Saturday was a great evening to be in the woods. Does started moving around 4:00pm and then this guy came out to play around 5:45. He was dogging does and scent checking everything.


----------



## deerhunterjj

Things are really slow around here now. Does have went to night movement for the most part. Not seeing near as many deer. Took the wife out sat and sun morning and nothing but 4 coyotes. Hope things change up fairly quick. The ol ladys trigger finger is getting itchy. Tried to get a coyote in close enough for her to shoot. called them in several times but they never came in front of the blind. wind was so bad they kept going behind us. which is typical for a coyote to go down wind any way. Had three of them 20 to 50yrds several times but no shot behind the blind. Never did smell us it was fun seeing her get so excited about a coyote. Can wait till a nice deer gets in front of her. She was shaking like a leaf with her bow in hand. she said she was cold but i know different. wasnt shaking once the dogs finally decided not to play any more. great memories is what its all about.


----------



## RickySch

Going to stick out the ran this evening in the blind better than sitting at home wondering lol


----------



## REDVANES

Sean Evans said:


> Saturday was a great evening to be in the woods. Does started moving around 4:00pm and then this guy came out to play around 5:45. He was dogging does and scent checking everything.
> 
> View attachment 2075952


Great job! awesome buck! Congrats!


----------



## d3ue3ce

Sean Evans said:


> Saturday was a great evening to be in the woods. Does started moving around 4:00pm and then this guy came out to play around 5:45. He was dogging does and scent checking everything.
> 
> View attachment 2075952


Awesome buck congrats!!


----------



## love2hunt85

Sean Evans said:


> Saturday was a great evening to be in the woods. Does started moving around 4:00pm and then this guy came out to play around 5:45. He was dogging does and scent checking everything.
> 
> View attachment 2075952


Congrats on a nice buck!


----------



## ikeinks

This wind is awful but can't shoot anything from the couch so I decided to give it a whirl


----------



## DT87

Saw 3 does in our cut cornfield on my way home from work an hour ago, got situated on an alfalfa field 30 min ago and haven't seen anything. Been sprinkling off and on. Great evening except the wind but I'm not complaining!


----------



## ikeinks

Wind has gone from south to west in 5 minutes. Brrrr


----------



## DT87

Where at Ike? Se of hutch is still straight sw


----------



## zap

Sean Evans said:


> Saturday was a great evening to be in the woods. Does started moving around 4:00pm and then this guy came out to play around 5:45. He was dogging does and scent checking everything.
> 
> View attachment 2075952



Nice!


----------



## ikeinks

DT87 said:


> Where at Ike? Se of hutch is still straight sw


I'm at in north central. NW now about 10-15 and cooled of probably 15/20 degrees in past 20 minutes. No movement though


----------



## DirtNap1986

legion_archery said:


> My dad and a buddy of ours drove up to our place in SE Kansas (1.5 hour drive) and hunted Sunday, our buddy has only been hunting for 6-7 years and still gets very excited/nervous and he had seen a 150's typical twelve point and then just a few minutes later a 125-130" eight point walked out and he was still so shook up that he didn't even look at the bucks rack and ended up shooting the buck......... But hey that's why we hunt, its about making memories and having a good time..... He's him with his buck


Good for him. I don't think he's close to 125" though... Just sayin. May be the pic...


----------



## mikehurt

JBulcoc2 said:


> I shot this guy at 730 yesterday morning. He was one of 6 bucks that I saw up until 1030. He came in and held up at 70 once I saw him, hit the snort wheeze and he bee lined for my tree. He has awesome mass and both brows are split and bladed. Main frame 10 with 7 additional points. He's my biggest buck to date. What do you guys think he would score.


Great buck. Congrats!


----------



## shadetree

Been checking this thread looking for pictures-not trail cam picures either.

Good luck!!!


----------



## nwolfe310

Congrats to all those who've tagged out. The work schedule is forcing me to wait until this weekend/next week to climb back up so I am living through you guys! Good luck out there!


----------



## ikeinks

The night ended w a really nice 5x5 chasing a doe in circles. Got to about 60 yards but never stopped running. Going to same stand in the morning.


----------



## ikeinks

nwolfe310 said:


> Congrats to all those who've tagged out. The work schedule is forcing me to wait until this weekend/next week to climb back up so I am living through you guys! Good luck out there!


Next week looks like better weather!


----------



## d3ue3ce

Wind had deer down until last light again tonight. It was blowing pretty good until dark. Saw a couple young bucks, one of which was a 130 class 10 pt chasing a doe. A lot of deer chasing/crashing around in the timber after dark. Everyone around my area is saying the same thing. Movement the last couple days has been slow because of wind. This wind switch should put a lot of deer on the ground in the next couple days. 

Just picked up a new chunk of property to hunt as well, going to check it out in depth and throw a couple cams up later this week.


----------



## hunterhewi

Hopefully next week brings better weather and some big cruising bucks! I probably wong get out unti next tuesday inless i can seak out maybe friday and saturday


----------



## d3ue3ce

love2hunt85 said:


> First buck looks like his neck is already nice and swollen!! Great looking bucks.


Yeah, he was swollen right up! Hopefully he sticks around for a while. We have a nice herd of resident does on the property, I think that's why we have been getting a lot of new bucks to show up recently. There are a few smaller chunks of timber around us as well, but nothing crazy big.


----------



## zmax hunter

Interesting evening, 

About sundown i hit the buck growl a few times,let out a series of tending grunts, and set down the call. About 4 min later i had a doe come busting thru the creek bottom, splashing from one side of the creek to the other. She had a 130ish 10pt chasing her. 
I thought that was cool as they ran out of sight,..to only a few minutes later hear the next one coming, same scenario,..but a 120ish 8pt
i sat there beating myself up for not having a video camera or using my phone waiting the last few minutes of legal light when i heard footsteps in the water. A small series of trees and a tree that fell over the creek blocked my view. i could see the rippling waves getting closer as each step pushed them out.
Then he came into view, it was the big 10 again. walking the center of the creek, 25ft below me. i grabbed my phone to try to get video as he stepped on to a sandbar 13 yards away, he stopped for about 30 seconds giving me a nice quarter away shot angle, but,.. there wasnt enough light for the camera to catch anything.

cant wait to go again!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Hauled this one and a doe out for my brother in law this evening. The Rancher was loaded down! He arrowed the doe then 5 min later arrowed this guy. They expired within 35 yds of each other.


----------



## zmax hunter

Congrats to your BIL 170!


----------



## muliesflatties

Man, some good looking deer hittin the ground!! Congrats to all that's tagged out! Ill hunt this weekend and hopefully take a couple days off next week to get some rut action in.


----------



## Justin Spies

Congrats to all with bucks on the ground. As of now weather is looking great for next week and I start Sunday morning in Barton County can't wait!!!


----------



## daltonprosser

Went yesterday morning trying to find some Mulies on public land but no luck at all. Glassed for 3 hours and never saw a deer. Went back last night and got about 30 min of glassing in before i got rained on. When I was heading back home I saw a monster buck probably 170-180 out in a wheat field chasing a doe!


----------



## Jarsh30

Good luck today all that are lucky enough to be hunting! Wind in my part of the state at least is nearly non existent!


----------



## zmax hunter

I messed up,..must not have had enough coffee,..I KNOW better

I walked in about 440y this am, stopped and poured some Golden Estrus on each boot sole and proceeded the remaining 200yards, my path led me to where i sit on the ground,.. at which point i turn 90 degrees and walk to a scrape and hung a fresh wick with the same estrus and slipped back into my spot on the ground.

Totally lost all plan of where i wanted the deer to be except for at the scrape,..lol 
it wasnt 15 min after i sat down when a 130ish buck trailed me, i never heard a sound till he was on top of me. maybe 5y,.then i heard a step, as i turned to look he saw me and took off,..lol

Moral of the story, i should have started my scent line going straight to the scrape,..which would have kept the buck about 8 to 10y out in front of me,..rather than in my lap before he would have to turn 90 degrees to walk to the scrape.

Homer freakin Simpson DOH!!

live n learn, live n learn

Just glad it wasnt my target buck

Had 2 Does come thru upwind about 30y around 8a,..


----------



## sapper1

I may have taken my vacation a little early but I will be hunting the rest of this week and Monday.


----------



## Txag02

sapper1 said:


> I may have taken my vacation a little early but I will be hunting the rest of this week and Monday.


Maybe a hair early, but they are moving around checking does. Good luck!!


----------



## Txag02

Here is my buck from yesterday at 4:45 pm.


----------



## d3ue3ce

A couple small bucks cruisin this morning noses down, and 1 dead coyote. Nice day on stand


----------



## zmax hunter

Congrats d3,..they need thinned out here for sure


----------



## d3ue3ce

zmax hunter said:


> I messed up,..must not have had enough coffee,..I KNOW better
> 
> I walked in about 440y this am, stopped and poured some Golden Estrus on each boot sole and proceeded the remaining 200yards, my path led me to where i sit on the ground,.. at which point i turn 90 degrees and walk to a scrape and hung a fresh wick with the same estrus and slipped back into my spot on the ground.
> 
> Totally lost all plan of where i wanted the deer to be except for at the scrape,..lol
> it wasnt 15 min after i sat down when a 130ish buck trailed me, i never heard a sound till he was on top of me. maybe 5y,.then i heard a step, as i turned to look he saw me and took off,..lol
> 
> Moral of the story, i should have started my scent line going straight to the scrape,..which would have kept the buck about 8 to 10y out in front of me,..rather than in my lap before he would have to turn 90 degrees to walk to the scrape.
> 
> Homer freakin Simpson DOH!!
> 
> live n learn, live n learn
> 
> Just glad it wasnt my target buck
> 
> Had 2 Does come thru upwind about 30y around 8a,..


Haha well at least you didnt have a drag line behind you, and forget it was there, only to have it get tangled in the climbing sticks on your morning climb in the dark. . . Not that I would have ever done that(last year). 

At least Im not the only one seeing small bucks. Although a few people are putting good ones down!


----------



## Bowhunter 1971

Love seeing those Big 8's!!!


----------



## zap

I had to come to a full stop for a 170" that was standing in the middle of the county blacktop this morning, then he walked off trailing a doe.


----------



## REDVANES

A buddy shot this one last night around 4:00... He was actually hunting a different buck but when this one came into his food plot he could t resist!


----------



## REDVANES

Txag02 said:


> Here is my buck from yesterday at 4:45 pm.
> View attachment 2076464
> View attachment 2076465


great deer! good mass! congrats!


----------



## hunterhewi

No way i could resist a buck like that either REDVANES!! Congrats to your buddy


----------



## Hawkfarm

Congrats to those taking deer. Some great bucks being taken. 
I had friends hunting this weekend. One put out a buck decoy Saturday evening and saw 5 bucks. He passed on all of the ones from the stand. He took some cell phone video of the bigger ones trying to intimidate his decoy. The last buck was chasing a doe and they both ran right up to him inside of 10 yards right after legal shooting time. At the time he was on the ground in the open pasture and was holding the decoy, having just lifted it out of the ground. After a several minute staring match they ran off. The other friend saw 3 bucks Saturday evening including one big shooter which he grunted at and turned but couldn't get to come close than 56 yards. I watched one 4 point chase some does out of the farm yard and a 120 class 8pt come through the yard, otherwise I only saw does and fawns around the farm house. While checking cameras we rounded a corner and saw a big 10 pt 150 yards away down the edge of a freshly cut bean field. I stopped and we all got to glass him. He was more interested in the does that we had just run off rather than the farm truck. Once he finally saw us he disappeared into the timber and I drove the truck 60 yards his direction to the camera. I was changing the camera card and batteries my friends were leaning against the front of the truck when the big boy walked out into the open field less than 20 yards from me and 25 yards from the truck. I had my head down and never saw him. He finally hauled tail when he turned and saw the truck and people. My buddies were sure surprised, maybe not as much as the buck. The bucks are starting to get crazy. From what we saw the does and fawns still are feeding on acorns on us. 
I've got several working scrapes in the back and the front yards. I put a camera over one scrape under a crabapple tree in back and I have pictures of 8 different bucks using the scrape over three days. The biggest buck used it in daylight. Here are a few pictures.


----------



## d3ue3ce

REDVANES said:


> A buddy shot this one last night around 4:00... He was actually hunting a different buck but when this one came into his food plot he could t resist!


Heck of a buck!!


----------



## Swamp Poodle

Saw two breeding last night


----------



## ikeinks

Had high hopes for this morning after seeing a really nice one last night, only to see 6 does and a spike.


----------



## chillrguy

I'm going to go out this afternoon going to eat shower then head out


----------



## REDVANES

My father went out this morning and had to cut out at 10 to go to a conference call (DAMN WORK GETTING IN THE WAY)... 

He didn't see a single deer... Mid day movement is my guess for today, especially with these overcast skies!


----------



## Kountryboy

Got in the stand about an hour ago got set up and sprayed the buck bomb and literally within 3 minutes I had a Lil 5 and a 6 on me. Pretty cool now just need their dad to come by


----------



## d3ue3ce

Talk about screwy wind. ... NW, then W by 4pm, then SW by dark....


----------



## Basinboy

Txag02 said:


> Here is my buck from yesterday at 4:45 pm.
> View attachment 2076464
> View attachment 2076465


That didn't take long! Congrats on a fine buck bro!


----------



## ksgoosekillr

Kansas Bruisers said:


> The bucks are really cruising, I drive an hour to work and between the last 2 morning drives I've seen 7 big bucks cruising. The first one I saw this morning was a long tined, heavy 8 point that I almost hit. He had jumped a fence trying to cross the road, when I slammed on the breaks he did the same and jumped back over the fence. Then he sat there looking at me from 20 yards like I was the idiot! He waited until I drove off and then crossed the road behind me in to a cut cornfield.
> 
> My buddy has been hunting the last few days and has seen a couple good bucks cruising mid day along with a few smaller bucks. Thursday can't get here quick enough.


I know what you mean! I start Friday and have been hearing a ton of reports of big guys on their feet and moving, scent checking and chasing. I have 3 buddies who tagged out already on deer over 150", all last weekend in that hurricane weather.


----------



## zmax hunter

Walkin in now,..Wish wind was blowing a bit harder


----------



## BigDeer

zmax hunter said:


> Walkin in now,..Wish wind was blowing a bit harder


Good luck!


----------



## hunterhewi

Never happy! Wind is either too much or not enough LOL


----------



## shaffer88

zmax hunter said:


> Walkin in now,..Wish wind was blowing a bit harder


Don't wish last weekend on us again, still waiting for my tree to straighten back out after being bent the whole time with me in it


----------



## zap

Still air is not good....


----------



## kansasboi

d3ue3ce said:


> Talk about screwy wind. ... NW, then W by 4pm, then SW by dark....


I thought you were joking. Sure enough it switched south west here, worst wind I could have and I'm 10 miles from another tree stand. Bad feelings about this already..


----------



## d3ue3ce

kansasboi said:


> I thought you were joking. Sure enough it switched south west here, worst wind I could have and I'm 10 miles from another tree stand. Bad feelings about this already..


I got on stand at 230 and have been hit with every wind except NW, and N... luckily it works for this stand, but its a mess.

Heard some deer crashing through the timber just before 3. Jumped a deer that was bedded at the base of my tree. Just saw its butt. Pulled the card hoping to find out what it was, and i forgot to turn the cam on last time i checked it...


----------



## hoyttech13

Saw one little 8 pt this morning, hopefully the evening will bring better results.... 12 hour drive from ky hasn't paid off yet........ But still having a blast.....


----------



## Jwterry3

*Ks buck down and some product shout outs*

Arrived too late Saturday to hunt....Sunday hunted in howling winds but saw some light chasing and saw a big 8 whip a small 8.

Monday more wind but the action was a lot better with lots of chasing but out in a huge field 100yrds plus away.

This morning sit a new spot on an old established clover plot ...shooter walks by at 60 before shooting light...then some does feed through... Then a mature big doe streaks through with her flag up .....get ready...grown one sprints through chasing her in the timber ....she crossing plot again...bleet can..doe stops ...range doe at 34....bucks runs her off...stop him at almost same spot she was....let it eat at 37 yards.

Now here is where the plugs come in for DCA arrows and Montec heads....happened so quick I hammered him in the front shoulder ....went through front shoulder and lodged in back shoulder...10+ inches of penetration....customer for life.

Pics coming

140-145 class 11pt with broke brow


----------



## kansasboi

Well worst fear confirmed. I literally ran him out of here. Again. Might have to implement a noon deadline on this stand...


----------



## AintNoGriz

kansasboi, if I understand you right, he went by like 12 minutes b4 you checked your camera? How sick!!

Look at the freakin body on that horse....my god........


----------



## d3ue3ce

kansasboi said:


> Well worst fear confirmed. I literally ran him out of here. Again. Might have to implement a noon deadline on this stand...


Ouch! Hopefully he doesnt go too far!


----------



## DirtNap1986

Can't wait to get up there. Taking vacation and hunting Nov. 7th - 16th. Hopefully we'll be hitting it just right!


----------



## JMaxH

I killed this mature 8-point Kansas buck on October 27th at ten steps with my Elite Energy 35 bow. Pretty happy with him.

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## hunterhewi

Thats a helluva buck!


----------



## zap

:wink:


----------



## hunterhewi

Why politics zap??


----------



## Boldread

Zaps back!


----------



## zap

hunterhewi said:


> Why politics zap??


What?

:lol:

I fixed it....


----------



## hunterhewi

Hahaha i was just kiddin bro


----------



## ksgobbler

Brother sat tonight. One doe at 7 yards and a small buck was it. Also had a covey of 11 quail go through.


----------



## bdmatson

Got shut out tonight in my spot where I (almost) always see something...cut bean field overflow bottom down below a bedding area.

The wind didn't help when it went from NW to SW over the course of the sit. NW and some W wind is okay but I think it killed me when it moved to the SW and blew my scent up toward the bedding area.

Oh well, here's to getting up early again...


----------



## gcjhawk

I didn't see anything this evening except for the 8 point I busted on the way in at 3:00. Two does and a young 8 this morning.


----------



## d3ue3ce

Well, was pretty slow. I got on stand early, and at around 330-4 I hear deer crashing through the timber. Never saw one of them. Then about 430, I was scanning, and see a deer body moving along E to W. I see antlers, and lifted the bino's to see it was the split G2 buck. He was on a mission, and wasnt slowing down. I didnt even lift the bow anyways. Had him at 35 yards. Right at dark, I hear a deer walking behind me, coming towards me through the timber. I have a split tree that Im in, and I have bow in hand, trying to see around the tree to what the deer is and which direction its going to go. My heart was thumping, and probably nearly 30 secs later(felt like 5 minutes), a 200 lb opossum walks out right under me. *******. 
Right after dark, I lowered my bow, and was just putting my pack on, getting ready to climb down, and had 3 coyotes come right by the tree. Dang. Dad didnt see a deer, but heard deer crashing through the timber as well earlier, and then after he lowered his crossbow, he turned around to see an owl about 3 ft from him with its claws out, and wings wide. .

Here is the split G2 buck that I saw. Hes got great potential, just a little busted up, and young as well.


----------



## Justin Spies

Jwterry3 said:


> Arrived too late Saturday to hunt....Sunday hunted in howling winds but saw some light chasing and saw a big 8 whip a small 8.
> 
> Monday more wind but the action was a lot better with lots of chasing but out in a huge field 100yrds plus away.
> 
> This morning sit a new spot on an old established clover plot ...shooter walks by at 60 before shooting light...then some does feed through... Then a mature big doe streaks through with her flag up .....get ready...grown one sprints through chasing her in the timber ....she crossing plot again...bleet can..doe stops ...range doe at 34....bucks runs her off...stop him at almost same spot she was....let it eat at 37 yards.
> 
> Now here is where the plugs come in for DCA arrows and Montec heads....happened so quick I hammered him in the front shoulder ....went through front shoulder and lodged in back shoulder...10+ inches of penetration....customer for life.
> 
> Pics coming
> 
> 140-145 class 11pt with broke brow


Awesome ready for pics!!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Only deer I saw this evening was on my drive to my spot.


----------



## hunterhewi

Sounds like i didnt miss out on much of an evening then


----------



## zap




----------



## JWilson90

I drove around all over my neck of the woods and not one buck out chasing. Saw a few does but was really thinking the deer would b out and about


----------



## Bow Jaxon

My dad and I are trying to decide when to start our next hunt in NE Kansas. Do you guys think we would be better off arriving in time to hunt this Friday or should we delay when we come a day or two and catch more days next week? I only have 5 vacation days to use so I want to make the most of them.


----------



## d3ue3ce

Bow Jaxon said:


> My dad and I are trying to decide when to start our next hunt in NE Kansas. Do you guys think we would be better off arriving in time to hunt this Friday or should we delay when we come a day or two and catch more days next week? I only have 5 vacation days to use so I want to make the most of them.


If I were you, I would wait. Im still getting a lot of night time pictures, and its supposed to be 70 degrees tomorrow. The young bucks are cruising, but I would give it at least a week. If not more.

Where at in NE KS will you be? Public or private?


----------



## kansasboi

Buddy just shot a monster tonight, gettin ready to drive up to take a look. My night ended in disappointment hopefully luck changes tomorrow. This deer he got is a mega stud!


----------



## Bow Jaxon

D3ue3ce,
We will be hunting private land near Topeka. We are planning a short return trip over the weekend of the 22nd as we'll.


----------



## d3ue3ce

kansasboi said:


> Buddy just shot a monster tonight, gettin ready to drive up to take a look. My night ended in disappointment hopefully luck changes tomorrow. This deer he got is a mega stud!


Holy Buck! Congrats to your buddy! Spine shot or really high treestand?


----------



## Justin Spies

kansasboi said:


> Buddy just shot a monster tonight, gettin ready to drive up to take a look. My night ended in disappointment hopefully luck changes tomorrow. This deer he got is a mega stud!


Wow!!


----------



## hunterhewi

Holy BOONER!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

My gosh ksboi! He got a great one! That's my dream buck right there.


----------



## hunterhewi

Isnt that everyones dream buck 170?


----------



## fowl_natured

170p&ywhitail said:


> My gosh ksboi! He got a great one! That's my dream buck right there.


Your dream buck got away :set1_rolf2:


----------



## Rfordkc

Great deer...good job.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

fowl_natured said:


> Your dream buck got away :set1_rolf2:


He's still around I bet. I'll check that cam later this week and see if he shows up like he has the last few years. But I'm not focusing on him only anymore!


----------



## fowl_natured

Based on from what I've seen from cameras and the stands I think everything is still early. I think next week things will change. The few bucks I do have on camera are grouped up and almost everything has been nocturnal. Also most of the buck movement are young bucks. Most does in my area still haven't kicked the fawns off of their side yet. Most of my spots are better spots during rut and I haven't been seeing any mature bucks form the camera or from the stand in the last week. I don't think the big boys are cruising much yet.


----------



## kansasboi

I assume spine, I asked an he said "Hey he's dead ain't he!? Get here for a victory beer!" Good enough for me.
I raced home from work an got to my spot at 3:30, which turned out to be 20 mins too late. Second time in two weeks this has happened. Gonna be in the tree by 2 from now on or not going. Time on camera is an hour off..


----------



## shaffer88

Bow Jaxon said:


> My dad and I are trying to decide when to start our next hunt in NE Kansas. Do you guys think we would be better off arriving in time to hunt this Friday or should we delay when we come a day or two and catch more days next week? I only have 5 vacation days to use so I want to make the most of them.


1) great buck kansasboi
2) I would wait, now every area can be different but round where I'm at I would wait till next wed should be ramped up, so like the 12thish through the 19 should be hopping


----------



## shaffer88

kansasboi said:


> I assume spine, I asked an he said "Hey he's dead ain't he!? Get here for a victory beer!" Good enough for me.
> I raced home from work an got to my spot at 3:30, which turned out to be 20 mins too late. Second time in two weeks this has happened. Gonna be in the tree by 2 from now on or not going. Time on camera is an hour off..


Keep doin that too much he my stop comin in!!! Good luck he's a stud


----------



## d3ue3ce

shaffer88 said:


> 1) great buck kansasboi
> 2) I would wait, now every area can be different but round where I'm at I would wait till next wed should be ramped up, so like the 12thish through the 19 should be hopping


Are you up here in NE as well? PM me if you want. what county/area?


----------



## shaffer88

I'm in sek but buddy is in emporia and similar results. Has one day time big buck but all others are night walkers


----------



## hunterhewi

Anyone hunt in the central part of the state?


----------



## fowl_natured

shaffer88 said:


> 1) great buck kansasboi
> 2) I would wait, now every area can be different but round where I'm at I would wait till next wed should be ramped up, so like the 12thish through the 19 should be hopping


x2! I was thinking the same


----------



## hunterhewi

I hope next week is the week! I cant get out til then. Havent been out since the 29th. May get out sunday then hunting all day tues and wed maybe i can sneak in thurs or fri. Then ill hunt the whole weekend


----------



## d3ue3ce

shaffer88 said:


> I'm in sek but buddy is in emporia and similar results. Has one day time big buck but all others are night walkers


Gotcha. Same camera results going on here. Hopefully it waits until around the 15th or so to get rollin here! ( Ill be over in Iowa all next week until the 15th trying to fill my bow tag)


----------



## kshunter72

My vacation starts Sat. morning and plan on hunting hard through the 16th. Hoping my timing is right again this year. Not much action in my neck of the woods yet and only one shooter on cams during shooting hours. COME ON SATURDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## APAsuphan

That buck is unreal wow


----------



## shaffer88

hunterhewi said:


> Anyone hunt in the central part of the state?


I hunt ElDorado ish


----------



## hunterhewi

Not too far from me then. I live in mcpherson hunt public around marion some but most of my hunting is done in stafford county where i grew up


----------



## kscumminsdriver

My cameras are showing almost exclusive night time movement for mature bucks... checking them again on Saturday.


----------



## ikeinks

Seems different in my area.... I've never been skunked with buck activity, all be theyre not shooters. Tonight I had a 130-140 chase the same doe around for 30 minutes up to dark, to where it got annoying to try to pick a time to climb down. I've seen a approx 8-10 bucks ignoring corn piles and just cruising or chasing. Fawns are getting kicked off the nipple and also had a farmer say he about hit a monster buck at 1130 am today. I do think next week will be better though with colder temps as well


----------



## zap

All the dominant bucks are with does this evening.....give it a few days.


----------



## Hawkfarm

Super super buck. That deserves a beer.


----------



## Hawkfarm

kansasboi said:


> I assume spine, I asked an he said "Hey he's dead ain't he!? Get here for a victory beer!" Good enough for me.
> I raced home from work an got to my spot at 3:30, which turned out to be 20 mins too late. Second time in two weeks this has happened. Gonna be in the tree by 2 from now on or not going. Time on camera is an hour off..


Are you sure he isn't standing off to the side watching you come in? He may be patterning you!


----------



## Justin Spies

Anyone in the woods?


----------



## bdmatson

Justin Spies said:


> Anyone in the woods?


Sitting and waiting. Had some does and fawns out around 7:15 and then they came back around 8:30. Nothing else since then.

I don't know if it's worth sitting all day since it will be 70 here with wind again but I have nowhere else to be so I may as well be in the stand.


----------



## Jarsh30

^^^exactly. Hunting from the JD blind today lol


----------



## hoyttech13

I had 2 small buck encounters this morning. Rattled one in then he got nervous once he saw the decoy. The other I grunted in from 250 yds away and he walked all the way up to decoy.. But thought twice about picking a fight. Other than that pretty quiet around here. South Central KS kingman area


----------



## jeffblasi

I hunted this morning in south central ks and movement was good, saw five small 1 1/2-2 1/2 yr old bucks within range and 6 does, and they were walking right by the corn and running does around, but not really chasing (they were running them around and scent checking). Had to go to work for a while, but last movement was about 9:45 for me. All the big mature bucks are locked down with does here as I jumped a big mature buck (160-170") and doe on the way to my stand two evenings ago that was bedded down in some cedars togather about 50 yards from my stand and I could smell him from 40 yards downwind when he took off, he was ripe. This is 3 hunts in a row that we've only seen small bucks and a few does/fawns. Had a nice one run across the road in front of me yesterday afternoon at 2:45. So it's all about being in the right place at the right time now. Hoping the weather cooperates and they come back for next round of does in daylight.


----------



## d3ue3ce

Went and pulled 2 dtands. Easy to drive to, as they are going on a new property tomorrow. Pulled one card that was in video mode. Only pulled it because i had to drive by it. Had videos of small bucks and does being chased betweek 2-4am the last 2 nights. 2 videos just had the doe running through, with nothing else on the camera before it cut out, looking behind them. Nothing in daylight. Doesnt help its 70 degrees today.

Going to hang and hunt a new property tomorrow. It hasnt been hunted in 10 years. Cant see the yimber from the road, and only 1 road that borders it on the east side. Dirt road as well. Hopefully see something promising there.


----------



## REDVANES

Pulling an all dayer toda... First deer this morning was a spike at 9:00. 2nd deer was a 3.5 yo at 11:00. Haven't seen a deer since...

OH WAIT!...


BIG KANSAS SQUIRREL DOWN BOYS!!!

Shot looked a little high but can see good blood...

Stay tuned!...


----------



## Justin Spies

REDVANES said:


> Pulling an all dayer toda... First deer this morning was a spike at 9:00. 2nd deer was a 3.5 yo at 11:00. Haven't seen a deer since...
> 
> OH WAIT!...
> 
> 
> BIG KANSAS SQUIRREL DOWN BOYS!!!
> 
> Shot looked a little high but can see good blood...
> 
> Stay tuned!...


I got dibs on the back straps!!


----------



## ikeinks

Slow morning w 2 bucks and a doe. 70 degrees now in the stand...


----------



## bow_hunter79

I'm in North central Kansas and it is definitely early. Little bucks are cruising but not the big boys. I've been hunting 3 days and can stay about 7 more. Hope it gets right soon. I didn't want to come until about the 10th but my buddy has to be home by the 11th. We brought separate trucks so I guess I can stay as long as I like. Starting to miss my kids already though and its just day 3. Just a little aggravated that my hunting buddy let his wife book a trip to Cancun for the 13th to 18th. We have a lease so if it wasn't for that we could have come whenever was best. Oh well. Hopefully stick a big one soon. It is heating up back home in Arkansas. Good luck fellas.


----------



## Caino

bow_hunter79- hope it works out for you! what part of AR are you from?


----------



## zap

Its going to bust loose by Saturday, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Jarsh30

Had a good sit in the ole JD blind today. 12 does 6 bucks. All muley 2 at the 130-140 no bruisers yet but soon I'm sure.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

I saw one little spotted fawn this evening...........


----------



## REDVANES

All day today and saw 4 bucks3 bucks... Nothing worth flinging an arrow at. This guy was at my stand location yesterday at 4:30. Only day in the last 3 days I wasn't here... Figures... Freaking STUD!!...


----------



## KillingFields

Ouch.


----------



## kansasboi

Whoa red vanes, that's a HOGG! Get in there..


----------



## hunterhewi

Wow he fooled you redvanes! Man what a horse!


----------



## kstatemallards

Tonight was slow! Doe and two fawns at last light. Had a 150's/160's at 5:20 on my cam yesterday.


----------



## clint6760

How do yall feel next Thursday-sunday is gonna be in SE kansas


----------



## zap

Fairly cold.


----------



## Rfordkc

Not much going on in Miami County near Hillsdale...haven't seen any road kill yet, not much on cameras, and just not much activity. I know they are around, I've seen them earlier this summer and early fall. Maybe hiding out just waiting for this weekend....


----------



## nwolfe310

REDVANES said:


> All day today and saw 4 bucks3 bucks... Nothing worth flinging an arrow at. This guy was at my stand location yesterday at 4:30. Only day in the last 3 days I wasn't here... Figures... Freaking STUD!!...


That deer is all neck and horn!


----------



## ikeinks

I pulled a card this afternoon and found out where I should have been last night.....

7 does and a small buck. The does appeared to be trying to get rid of their fawns. Back at it in the AM


----------



## Jarsh30

A guy just outside town smacked a doe te other evening. Two mornings ago almost nailed two different bucks. Yesterday evening my cousin was driving semi. He was going through some small, short hills and after topping one he saw a nice 10pt whitetail gunning it for the road. This buck smacked straight into the side of the bright white 52' rig.....impressive cousin said he looked for him and seemed to survive for now and ran off. Crazy


----------



## Buick80

Nice cold front coming in on monday, might be what we need.


----------



## deerhunterjj

Tuesday morning seen 5 bucks all acting crazy. Couple little ones sparing. had to leave the stand at 10am walked about 40 yards from the stand and had a big ten run across the pasture toward me. Got to 30yrds stopped made a few scrapes with his paw peed and didnt really care i was there. Wish i would had the wife she could filled her tag. pretty neat watching. lots of action wish i could stayed all day. Didnt get to go last night or this morning. tonight was very slow only seen three deer and they were 100 yrds out. Colder weather coming should be getting good any time now here.


----------



## bdmatson

Had an interesting end to my evening. Around 5:00 had a small 6 and small 8ish come down a driveway off the hillside into the cut bean field. They paid no attention to my decoy and headed to the opposite end of the field and disappeared into the brush by the creek. About 10 minutes later from the same area the 2 bucks disappeared, a small 8 came down the field edge, worked a scrape and then went straight to the decoy. Over the course of the 20ish minutes he was at the decoy, he tried to mount it 3 times. He then left and headed to a doe and fawn who came down the same driveway the 2 earlier bucks had been on.

Eventually, as darkness set in, I ended up having the small 8 come back to the decoy and then a larger 8 and a tank of a 9 meet under my stand and butt heads together. All 3 of them moved out into the cut bean field by the decoy and eventually the 8's left and the 9 ran off two yearling bucks before trying to mount the decoy once. He eventually lost interest and went back into the trees. Finally around 6:45 I was able to climb down from the stand.

I must say it was an entertaining night in the woods. None of the bucks seemed too interested in the does and weren't doing much chasing. They are definitely ready to go once the does turn hot as my decoy found out! Still no activity during the middle of the day for me; everything has been early morning or right before dark. Looking forward to the colder weather and hopefully some actual daytime movement for the big boys. Pulled my camera card and my #1 buck was under my stand at 6:30 yesterday morning. They always seem to know when you aren't there...

Back at it in the AM. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## shaffer88

clint6760 said:


> How do yall feel next Thursday-sunday is gonna be in SE kansas


good


----------



## bow_hunter79

Caino said:


> bow_hunter79- hope it works out for you! what part of AR are you from?


Little town called Waldenburg. Is in the NE part of state about 30 miles south of Jonesboro.


----------



## ikeinks

Just rattled in 3 bucks. One a definite shooter but never gave me a shot. Hopefully they stick in this timber and come back by


----------



## Txag02

Had 5 yotes come in hot this morning and sent 4 yotes burning across the field in missing man formation!

They crossed downwind and caught my wind, but one stopped to look back at 45 yards. Last mistake....


----------



## AdamFuchs

Had one little 8 pointer come in on my drag this morning. He hung around for a while and raked at a few trees until a doe finally showed up. As soon as he saw her he took off on a sprint. Chased her in circles around my stand for a solid 5 minutes then disappeared into the timber. It's been slow since then, tried rattling but nothing was too interested in it today.


----------



## Justin Spies

ikeinks said:


> Just rattled in 3 bucks. One a definite shooter but never gave me a shot. Hopefully they stick in this timber and come back by


Awesome! Good luck!


----------



## AintNoGriz

Keep the updates coming fellas! Keeps me engaged at work...


----------



## bdmatson

Slow morning here. Had a forkie and small 8 come browsing through before 7:30. Been quiet since then.

I think the wind might keep them laying low in my area today. It's blowing pretty strong through here now.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

REDVANES said:


> All day today and saw 4 bucks3 bucks... Nothing worth flinging an arrow at. This guy was at my stand location yesterday at 4:30. Only day in the last 3 days I wasn't here... Figures... Freaking STUD!!...


buck looks awfully familiar what part of the state you hunting?


----------



## ksgoosekillr

yesterday on the way home around 5:30 saw one of my shooters cross the road on the way to one of my stands... Friday cant get here soon enough.


----------



## hoyttech13

Had a dink and I mean like 12" gross dink tear up a tree and some tinks 69 scrape gel early.... And haven't seen anything since. Did have a 135" 8 work the same scrape an hour before I got to my set.... Only a matter of time


----------



## jcferrit

My cameras showed some mature deer on their feet in the daylight on the 29th and 30th, but not since then. Seen 12-15 does from my living room this morning, typically see 5-7, little bucks could not leave them alone, probably 4 different little bucks. Its getting close. 

Im off the 7th through the 16th, i might be a tad early, what do you guys think? 

Had a couple buddies dropping some good deer, one will come close to netting boone as a typical. It was a stud.

The cool front next week ought to start a fire. Im in SE KS


----------



## AintNoGriz

I know it is far out yet, but I am taking off the 12-18th. The weather forecast looks outstanding, but the wind they are showing the 12-14 is all from an easterly direction, which is the worst possible direction for my stands. Don't know what to do if that is the case. Just have to roll the dice......


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

AintNoGriz said:


> I know it is far out yet, but I am taking off the 12-18th. The weather forecast looks outstanding, but the wind they are showing the 12-14 is all from an easterly direction, which is the worst possible direction for my stands. Don't know what to do if that is the case. Just have to roll the dice......


Yay! I been needing an Easterly wind. Good luck grizz!


----------



## Justin Spies

Thinking some nice deer should hit the ground next week


----------



## RickySch

Well got my first kill will a bow last night nothing to brag about but got a double lung shot on a doe was pretty happy since I just picked up a bow a month ago hoping to tag out my buck tag now! Good luck everyone


----------



## ksgobbler

We got some big boys on camera during the daylight. Brother could've had a chance at a big 13 last night if he was in the stand, but the wind was bad for it. I'll post some pics when I get home. All he saw this morning was a coyote. Seeing alot more evening activity than in the morning.


----------



## ikeinks

ikeinks said:


> Just rattled in 3 bucks. One a definite shooter but never gave me a shot. Hopefully they stick in this timber and come back by


Never came back... haha my biggest question is save that particular spot for mornings only? I sat there 2 nights ago and it was garbage.


----------



## gcjhawk

All week I have seen activity in the morning and nothing in the evening. Today nothing in the morning and last night shooters at 2 of my stands and of course I was at the stand covered with 2 year old bucks.


----------



## zap

Hopefully all the public land hunters in the required wildlife areas are remembering to get their daily electronic hunting permit.



Jamestown, Lovewell, Clinton, Elwood, Kansas River, Milford, Cheyenne Bottoms, Texas Lake, Isabel, McPherson Wetlands, Slate Creek Wetlands, Neosho, Melvern and Lyon require this.


----------



## Justin Spies

Last few days are dragging by!!! C'mon Sunday morning!


----------



## daltonprosser

In the tree tonight. Hopefully they move good!


----------



## RickySch

In blind tonight as well praying full moon don't screw them up


----------



## ikeinks

Finally! no wind! Nothing moving yet


----------



## zap

You prefer no wind?


----------



## daltonprosser

My dad connected on a mid 150's 10 tonight! Will get pics up whenever I get out of the tree and go see it!


----------



## JWilson90

My dads in a stand this evening. Havent heard if he is seeing anything


----------



## zap

daltonprosser said:


> My dad connected on a mid 150's 10 tonight! Will get pics up whenever I get out of the tree and go see it!


Nice!


----------



## JWilson90

daltonprosser said:


> My dad connected on a mid 150's 10 tonight! Will get pics up whenever I get out of the tree and go see it!


Awesome!! Excited for pics


----------



## MBaboon

Slow day here in Marion County. Had a doe and yearling stare at me from across a cut bean field walking in. First shooting light I rattled while the wind was calm followed by a can call. Brought in your typical 2.5 year old 8 point but he hung up at 50 yards and wandered out into some cut beans. Tried to bring him back with a grunt and snort wheeze but he did not care. Could of sworn another came in close with him from other direction but the leaves are still dense so I can't be sure. It was just a flash of movement....if it was a deer he was a real stealth ninja cause I never heard him and it was still as could be early morning. That's all I saw on a fresh stand spot with good wind  

Starting to wonder if I took time off too early-I always second guess myself on everything-what stand? what day? 

Another doozy tomorrow with awesome Kansas wind. I'll give it a go anyway-it sure beats work.


----------



## ksubran

My vacation starts Saturday, hoping to see one of these guys during the day. Had a camera out Sunday until this morning on a scrape, got triggered 42 times, but only twice during daylight. All buck pictures at night, 8 different bucks. My son said he did see one of these guys chasing a doe this morning, but didn't get close to him.


----------



## ikeinks

zap said:


> You prefer no wind?


It's a nice switch up, and can hear them coming w the leave crashing


----------



## AdamFuchs

Have a feeling this moon threw things off tonight. Anyone else have a relatively uneventful hunt?


----------



## hunterhewi

Couple of buddies that work at my pro sho shop killed this last week. A 177" and a 169" another guy just to the sw of town killed a giant id say gross 190+. Another buddy shot one tonight he had to back out he thinks it was a touch back. Said deer walked 30 yards and bedded down for a while then got up and walked on off. Goin to help him track in a couple hours


----------



## ksgobbler

Brother saw the 14 gobblers that have been showing up and the 11 quail as well. No deer. Do have some daylight pics




He was gonna hunt this stand last night but the wind was bad for it. Too bad because the big guy showed up


----------



## gediger

zap said:


> Hopefully all the public land hunters in the required wildlife areas are remembering to get their daily electronic hunting permit.
> 
> 
> 
> Jamestown, Lovewell, Clinton, Elwood, Kansas River, Milford, Cheyenne Bottoms, Texas Lake, Isabel, McPherson Wetlands, Slate Creek Wetlands, Neosho, Melvern and Lyon require this.


They can still get the paper permits for now


----------



## bsstalker

Studs hitting the ground and studs trail cam abound!! Congrats to all who've slain and good luck to those who await! Welcome back Zap!


----------



## daltonprosser

Here's Dads buck! Will put the tape on him later


----------



## sapper1

Due to work issues my vacation got rearranged so I only got to take off Wednesday this week instead of Wednesday-Friday. On the up side if everything works out I can use those days next week so I should have Monday-Wednesday off.


----------



## kansasboi

That is a stud^^! Congrats to him. Lovin all the trail cam pics as well. Heading out in the am & hopefully pm. Got to get my No Hunting signs up at our pasture that people love to drive-by pheasant hunt this weekend.


----------



## nwolfe310

daltonprosser said:


> View attachment 2078380
> 
> Here's Dads buck! Will put the tape on him later


Great buck! Congrats to you and your dad!


----------



## R.U.HAPPY?

Interesting. I hunt the McPherson/Marion county line area, and used to hunt at the reservoir some too. Besides the Smokey valley guys, a couple of my friends have shot really nice bucks too. Next week with this cold forecast aught to b good. Unfortunately (for deer hunting that is) I just started a new job and can only hunt Saturday's... I'm kinda envious of all u guys that have a week or more vacation to hunt


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

I saw.................NOTHING this evening.


----------



## Jarsh30

Crappy photos I know but a decent muley there. Saw three other bucks and 6 does


----------



## gcjhawk

170p&ywhitail said:


> I saw.................NOTHING this evening.


Same here, I didn't see a deer morning or evening. But I had WW3 going on half mile away this evening, not sure if somone was target shooting or what.


----------



## bowhuntinginks

I saw 7 does and 2 bucks tonight. One of the bucks was a good looking 8. They were around the does just watching. I tried everything to peak their interest. Nothing worked, they just stood their and watched the does.


----------



## deerhunterjj

The wife had the big ten go 5 ft behind the stand. Theres only a little shooting lane behind the stand and he was all ready in it when she seen him. She was so sicked and you would of thought her season was over all ready. She seen a buck with two does latter on in the evening and a small doe. I was at the house and seen 3 does in the pasture. two small year lings came up to the barn then back down to the timber. About 10 mins latter a little spike was nose to the ground just slowley walking followed the 2 yearlings path to the tee. Seen on small racked buck cross the road when i headed to town at dark. got a few moving around. The big 10 that she seen moved at 4 this evening.


----------



## ksgobbler

Brother saw nothing tonight. He is going to let the place rest for a couple days then hit it again. He did get entertained by a covey of quail and some gobblers.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

Planning to pull cards again this weekend and then make plans... looking like I'll try and get another sit in next Thursday or Friday.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Jarsh30 said:


> Crappy photos I know but a decent muley there. Saw three other bucks and 6 does


That's cool!


----------



## zmax hunter

Mid 130 9pt and a couple does moving this evening,..winds were way to calm for me,..


----------



## d3ue3ce

Saw a few does this evening, then Helped a buddy cape/cut up his deer he shot this morning.


----------



## bdmatson

Slow night up here in the NE part of the state. Had 2 deer come by the stand right at dark. A forkie and an unknown. It was a little too calm for me. It was nice to be able to hear the deer moving but it sure sounded like every move I made was amplified 100x without the wind there!

Contemplating trying to get to the stand by 5:00 to try to meet this guy right around daybreak. He was there a couple days ago when I was in another stand. Not sure if it is worth trying to sneak in that early with the moon so full and bright or if I should wait. Seems like when I am at one stand the bigger deer show up at my other spots. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Jarsh30

170p&ywhitail said:


> That's cool!


The ole JD blind does a pretty good job fooling the muleys, whitetails still a little sketchy.


----------



## zap

Should be more mature buck sightings today..


----------



## Gtrembly2

In the woods now saw a real nice 150+ buck 15 min before legal light. 2 smaller bucks chasing a yearling doe and then another old 8. In butler county big bucks here still dont seem ramped up yet but are starting to move.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Jarsh30 said:


> The ole JD blind does a pretty good job fooling the muleys, whitetails still a little sketchy.


I just got it, JD blind...... I even farm lol


----------



## duby8609

Nothing doing in my neck of Douglas County. Sat last night and saw a little 3pt make a scrape. Then later in the evening a doe walked in. 5 mins later a smaller 8pt buck walked in headed toward the doe and then just slowly walked off. I have the 8th-16th off. Hope they get up and going sometime during that stretch.


----------



## Boldread

Had a decent buck come out lastnight, he came charging in full speed, singled out a doe and it was off to the races, chased her around like a dog chasing a rabbit, never slowed down and off they went. 30 mins later I am walking out and he comes flying by me at 40 yds, don't even think he noticed me.


----------



## KSQ2

The Mrs. shot this one in NC Kansas wednesday evening. Brought him in with a grunt call.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Nice^


----------



## BigDeer

Congrats to the Mrs. KSQ2!


----------



## Texan Aviator

a few dinks is all this morning. windy as hell!


----------



## KillingFields

Great looking buck. Congrats to the Mrs.!


----------



## AdamFuchs

Only had one spike come in right before shooting light this morning, he headed straight for the CRP field and bedded down before the sun had even came up. Sat for a few more hours until the wind blew me out of the stand. Waiting for that cold front next week, should really fire things up.


----------



## zap

killingfields said:


> great looking buck. Congrats to the mrs.!


x2.


----------



## ikeinks

Slowest morning yet. 1 spike


----------



## REDVANES

Dad shot a 130" 10 pt this morning... He said there was definite some ground shrinkage. He was happy and said it was a hell of a hunt and that's all that matters.

My uncle has been out since sunrise and has seen 3 deer so far today. 2 does and a large fork. Can't wait for this day to be over with!!!


----------



## Jarsh30

I must have missed the forecast where they said 40mph winds....


----------



## ksbowhtr

Ya it has been slow. Another Doe's and Dinks kinda day. Nothing worth noting seen in the daylight. I keep thinking things will cut loose soon. Maybe next week will be the week.


----------



## asmith4

Windy warm and full moon. Not a great combo today. I'm hoping late evening there will be some movement


----------



## sapper1

On my way to work this morning I saw a nice buck walking a field edge and a little further down the road I saw two bucks chasing a doe right on the side of the road. One was a spike and the other was probably around 120-130 ish.


----------



## zap

gediger said:


> They can still get the paper permits for now


In the past the paper rermits were only for dove and waterfowl......the electronic is needed for any hunting.
yes you can get paper instead, if you park where they are available.


----------



## d3ue3ce

Trying this dude out tonight. Bucky the half rack. Hopefully entice something out


----------



## shaffer88

Great dear to the Mrs


----------



## hoyttech13

Ran into the crew from scentblockers the chase TV show today at a small diner in kingman. They are hunting with big dog outfitters and haven't had any luck either. So at least I know it is not just me. Not even the big money can buy a good buck...... But Travis did show me some pics on his phone off some giants that he and his wife killed in the past few weeks. Those shows will air next year obviously


----------



## Hawkfarm

Congrats to the Mrs. KSQ2!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

I saw does out feeding at 3pm on my drive to my spot. Didn't expect that??


----------



## RickySch

Ben in my blind maybe 30mins ya I know late don't get off work til 3 and had a coyote run threw one bedding are across my open spot back in to my other being area should I just call it quits or hope he bumps them my way lol


----------



## hunterhewi

Coyotes wont bother them. Stick it out


----------



## zap

Four doe feeding at sunset and a 130" that walked past me at 20 feeding close to them....he showed no interest in them at all.

It was good to be out hunting!


----------



## ksgobbler

Brother hunted tonight and saw nothing but a coyote. It died. Deer have disappeared off the trail cameras.


----------



## d3ue3ce

I only ended up seeing one little forky at about 4pm. Rattled him in. He was curious what was going on, but wanted no confrontation with my decoy. Tucked his tail between his legs, head down and nervously walked away. Thats it. Cams are showing activity about 2-4am every night. Looks like we have some nice cold weather coming next week.


----------



## gcjhawk

Only saw does tonight so I decided to fill the doe tag.


----------



## MBaboon

Dawn to dark here with no action in Marion. One buck crossed in front of me on my way out, 1/2 mile from where I was hunting. Nothing big but still pissed me off after a whole day with no action. Fair bit of road kill on 135 north between park city and newton.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

Hey guys,

shot this one yesterday morning! They are moving pretty dang good! Good luck to everybody still out there.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

MOBIGBUCKS said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> shot this one yesterday morning! They are moving pretty dang good! Good luck to everybody still out there.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2079274


Awesome buck man!


----------



## kansasboi

That is a beast congrats MoBucks!


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

Thanks guys! He is something special


----------



## hunterhewi

Thats a heck of a buck! Love the mass!


----------



## zap

MOBIGBUCKS said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> shot this one yesterday morning! They are moving pretty dang good! Good luck to everybody still out there.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2079274


Nice!


----------



## bsstalker

That thing is a beast! Good luck out there this AM guys.


----------



## APAsuphan

What a sweet buck MO!! Congrats!


----------



## dkkarr

Really beautiful buck Mobigbucks ! Congratualtions and thanks for posting the picture. 

I'm leaving for SE Kansas tomorrow and can't hardly wait.


----------



## daltonprosser

Up in the tree this AM!


----------



## daltonprosser

170p&ywhitail said:


> Awesome buck man!


Heck of a buck! Congrats!


----------



## Rfordkc

Great deer, glad to hear they have started moving. Too windy for me this morning....


----------



## daltonprosser

Just passed up a mid 140's 10 at 23 yards. He is only 3 1/2. He is gonna be a stud here in a few years!


----------



## hoyttech13

Talked to an outfitter last night at dinner. Two of his clients killed giants Tuesday at 2pm.....twin fork outfitters


----------



## kansasboi

Pretty nice ten with doe been bedded 80 yards north of me since 7. Borderline shooter but leaning towards not. First sit in blind I killed my last two bucks out of, pinch point between two bedding areas. So far a nice morning, not much travel movement though.
Dad is sitting 5 miles west of me and has bird hunters all around not seeing much.


----------



## daltonprosser

Ended up seeing 4 young bucks and 2 does this morning. No shooters


----------



## AintNoGriz

Sat til 9. First time at this spot this year. One doe with a yearling at 8:20. They were moving at a fast jog. I am in the bottom of a ravine with cedars and they were going for the deepest part of the ravine. Trying to take cover from the horrible winds. 

I have been out 3 times and each time the wind has been awful......

Gotta coach my daughters basketball practice later, then taking my son out....


----------



## zap

Sat in one of my ground hides, does at daybreak as usual and then two bucks.
One 130's and this one. He walked past me at eight yards.....never knew I was there, I was able to move enough to get the camera as he walked away.


----------



## Arch

Two small buck but 915 is but that was it


----------



## d3ue3ce

Jumped a shooter buck walking in. He was bedded down before light. Walked within 10 feet of him before he got up. I shined my light quickly at him to see what he was, once I saw his frame, I shut the light back off and kept walking. He stood there probably less than 20 yards and watched me walk by him. He didn't spook. Didn't see a deer after that. Sat until 10. Probably won't hunt tonight, as I have to pack and organize to head to Iowa in the morning for a week.


----------



## zap

Good luck in Iowa.....


----------



## d3ue3ce

zap said:


> Good luck in Iowa.....


Thanks. Hopefully have better luck there than I've had here so far. And hopefully they aren't in lock down when I get back!


----------



## Rfordkc

My son was out last night and this morning cruising around Louisburg area and he reports the bucks are up and chasing does in broad daylight now.


----------



## ikeinks

I sat last night and saw 3 bucks. Pheasant hunting this weekend


----------



## Longbeard15!

First sit in north central ks. Got a coyote kill on video, saw 2 small doe, a 1.5 yr old earlier this am. Saw two 2.5 yr old 8's within the past 20 min.


----------



## hunterhewi

They guys out killing ditch parrots should get them up and moving! Cmon Tuesday! Next weeks forcast looks GREAT!


----------



## hoyttech13

Saw about a100" 8 dogging a doe at 11am... I'm in it for the long haul today


----------



## HOYTFFZY11

Just got out and situated at 12:00 with nothing so far. It's a tad warm as I am out of this wind. Hope to catch one cruising!


----------



## Jwterry3

Jwterry3 said:


> Arrived too late Saturday to hunt....Sunday hunted in howling winds but saw some light chasing and saw a big 8 whip a small 8.
> 
> Monday more wind but the action was a lot better with lots of chasing but out in a huge field 100yrds plus away.
> 
> This morning sit a new spot on an old established clover plot ...shooter walks by at 60 before shooting light...then some does feed through... Then a mature big doe streaks through with her flag up .....get ready...grown one sprints through chasing her in the timber ....she crossing plot again...bleet can..doe stops ...range doe at 34....bucks runs her off...stop him at almost same spot she was....let it eat at 37 yards.
> 
> Now here is where the plugs come in for DCA arrows and Montec heads....happened so quick I hammered him in the front shoulder ....went through front shoulder and lodged in back shoulder...10+ inches of penetration....customer for life.
> 
> Pics coming
> 
> 140-145 class 11pt with broke brow


----------



## REDVANES

Didn't see anything this morning. My uncle was hunting the same property and saw a nice buck. Raising early.

Got out at 12 got a bite, reshowered now I'm in a blind looking over a small foodplot. Hope to see some action!

Good luck fellas


----------



## zap

Jwterry3 said:


>



Nice!


----------



## Jarsh30

Went out to check a sprinkler just now, saw a small buck harassing a doe.


----------



## buster588

They sure weren't moving down my way this morning. No one in camp saw over 1 deer. Hoping to see a lot more activity here in Barber.


----------



## Binney59

Super slow by us (Riley County). Saw 2 small bucks this morning, buddy sat til moon and didn't see any. Our most promising area had 3 shooters in it in July and August but sensitivity on camera was too high so SD card filled in Aug. 3,000 pictures of nothing!!! At least there were some deer sprinkled in those pics. 

Other bummer is cows were pastured in that spot three days ago do I'm not sure how the hunting will be. I, like most everyone else, cannot wait til Tuesday!


----------



## ksgobbler

Saw a big buck chasing a doe through a plowed field about 1630. Also a lot of deer out on my way to duck hunt this morning. A few still out when I returned.


----------



## Boldread

Friend shot this guy this evening... Riley county. Seen a lot of movement in both morning and evenings. I have had a lot of close encounters.


----------



## WMA HUNTER

I am in Kansas now for the first time. It looks like mars compared to Georgia / Tennessee and Alabama where I hunt.


----------



## hunterhewi

And thats how we like it!


----------



## HOYTFFZY11

I ended up seeing 6 tonight but nothing of interest. Some good ones on the camera though.


----------



## dcirefugee

I got this one on walk in last weekend. It was a great end to a horrible season. I know this wasn't the largest one on the property, but after I season I had I wasn't going to pass on this one. I am thrilled with him either way. :thumbs_up


----------



## arctic hunter

Got a couple day pics of what looks to be 4 year olds. Saw a few does in a field alone, but kinda jumpy. Few dead on the road on the way here. Looking forward to the morning! also saw a basket racked buck cruising before dark.


----------



## Vabaseball10

Coming through Riley county a decent 8 had a doe pinned on a cliff right off the west bound 70 lane, she either had to jump ogg the rock about 12 ft down or run through him and saw several other decent bucks running in fields right off 70 about 4 pm


----------



## Jarsh30

Just need the cold snap tonight! I watched several deer just lazing around today in the sun. Not getting too excited


----------



## AintNoGriz

Son, and i saw nothing again tonight. Man, it is super slow in my area. I dont like this full moon. Going to try a different spot in the am...s/w wind is perfect for this stand.


----------



## kansasboi

Another encounter with my target buck tonight. He came in late cruising bedding areas as was another decent 8. Deer came my way at last light, I'm stood up locked & loaded...it's the 8 point. His luck is running thin.


----------



## JWilson90

dcirefugee said:


> I got this one on walk in last weekend. It was a great end to a horrible season. I know this wasn't the largest one on the property, but after I season I had I wasn't going to pass on this one. I am thrilled with him either way. :thumbs_up


Thats an awesome public land buck bud. Congrats


----------



## daltonprosser

Just smoked one! Gonna give him a little while and go find him. He won't score a whole lot but he is old


----------



## bdmatson

My #1 deer is on the ground. It was definitely better to be lucky than good this morning. Pics to come later.


----------



## nwolfe310

Great job guys! Can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## hunterhewi

In for some pics guys! Your getting me fired up!


----------



## zmax hunter

dcirefugee said:


> I got this one on walk in last weekend. It was a great end to a horrible season. I know this wasn't the largest one on the property, but after I season I had I wasn't going to pass on this one. I am thrilled with him either way. :thumbs_up


Whats been so horrible with your season? You should be thrilled!


----------



## Binney59

Anyone running a decoy this week? Any action? I put mine out today - Riley County- hoping to change my luck a bit. Very few deer sightings so far which is becoming frustrating! 

Looking forward to pics of the ones hitting the ground today. Good luck to those still hunting!


----------



## mdnabors

hunterhewi said:


> In for some pics guys! Your getting me fired up!


^^^^ THIS!! Come on, we need pics!!!


----------



## hunterhewi

Tuesday cant get here soon enough!


----------



## zmax hunter

Here is the video I took of a nice wide 10pt, Hunting from the ground, he was working a scrape at 8 yards, i used my Samsung Galaxy S5

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jD6YW00OHCo&list=UUL3sG7h2HHoNLgciUIcbPUQ


----------



## nwolfe310

zmax hunter said:


> Here is the video I took of a nice wide 10pt, Hunting from the ground, he was working a scrape at 8 yards, i used my Samsung Galaxy S5
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jD6YW00OHCo&list=UUL3sG7h2HHoNLgciUIcbPUQ


Hey Zmax I tried to watch it but it says the video is private.. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## zmax hunter

Sorry, let me check my settings


----------



## outdrsman11

Anyone else having their deer drop off the radar lately?? Granted I have had some pretty awful luck the past 3 days (couple of acres of pasture caught on fire because of some idiot farmer burning corn stubble in 40mpg winds, 2 dogs this morning running the timber). But I have not been seeing hardly any deer lately. Does the moon have them all out of whack? Are they on lock down already? I have 3-4 nice shooters that are still showing up on cameras as of a week ago, but now I'm not even seeing does or fawns. Hoping this cold snap coming up gets them back in gear, or my wife might kick my rear before I get a chance to draw back on one! Good luck to you that are out still, and congrats to those who have tagged out! Can't say I'm not a little envious.


----------



## daltonprosser

He won't score very well but I don't care. I'm happy with him! Saw him running a doe about 150 yards away so I grabbed the horns and as soon as I hit the horns together he was on a string right towards me. Shot him at 16 yards and he ran about 75 yards and tried to jump a fence and crashed. Couldn't have happened any better!


----------



## love2hunt85

daltonprosser said:


> View attachment 2080110
> 
> He won't score very well but I don't care. I'm happy with him! Saw him running a doe about 150 yards away so I grabbed the horns and as soon as I hit the horns together he was on a string right towards me. Shot him at 16 yards and he ran about 75 yards and tried to jump a fence and crashed. Couldn't have happened any better!


Congrats on a nice buck, love that bent G3!


----------



## ksgobbler

outdrsman11 said:


> Anyone else having their deer drop off the radar lately?? Granted I have had some pretty awful luck the past 3 days (couple of acres of pasture caught on fire because of some idiot farmer burning corn stubble in 40mpg winds, 2 dogs this morning running the timber). But I have not been seeing hardly any deer lately. Does the moon have them all out of whack? Are they on lock down already? I have 3-4 nice shooters that are still showing up on cameras as of a week ago, but now I'm not even seeing does or fawns. Hoping this cold snap coming up gets them back in gear, or my wife might kick my rear before I get a chance to draw back on one! Good luck to you that are out still, and congrats to those who have tagged out! Can't say I'm not a little envious.


You hunting near Emporia I take it.


----------



## zmax hunter

Congrats Dalton!!

Can someone let me know if it works now? thanks

A bit new to this youtube thing,..lol its my 1st upload


----------



## Brad H

outdrsman11 said:


> Anyone else having their deer drop off the radar lately?? Granted I have had some pretty awful luck the past 3 days (couple of acres of pasture caught on fire because of some idiot farmer burning corn stubble in 40mpg winds, 2 dogs this morning running the timber). But I have not been seeing hardly any deer lately. Does the moon have them all out of whack? Are they on lock down already? I have 3-4 nice shooters that are still showing up on cameras as of a week ago, but now I'm not even seeing does or fawns. Hoping this cold snap coming up gets them back in gear, or my wife might kick my rear before I get a chance to draw back on one! Good luck to you that are out still, and congrats to those who have tagged out! Can't say I'm not a little envious.


Very slow the last 2-3 days. Not sure what's up. Before that deer were really moving.


----------



## daltonprosser

love2hunt85 said:


> Congrats on a nice buck, love that bent G3!


 That's actually his G4. His G3 is broke off but you cannot see it in the picture!


----------



## love2hunt85

daltonprosser said:


> That's actually his G4. His G3 is broke off but you cannot see it in the picture!


Now I see it! Either way very unique!


----------



## hoyttech13

Signing out of my 2014 Kansas deer hunt.... Tag soup once again.... But I had fun and did pass on some decent deer oh well I don't mind the taste of tag soup... Good luck to all you lucky guys that get to hunt Kansas every day... Oh well the rut is cracking back home in ky and I still have a late session Ohio tag in my pocket


----------



## hoyttech13

Good deal Dalton...... I was hunting just eat of you near zenda.... No luck on any giants this year.... Ran into Ben with twin fork outfitters the other night at the lumber yard..... They put down a couple bruisers Tuesday


----------



## Justin Spies

Awesome hunt this morning to start off my short Kansas trip. Saw over 40 deer including a mid 140s ten at 25 yards 5 minutes before I could shoot. Saw 3 more solid shooters out of range chasing and several decent 8s and bunch of dinks. Didn't let an arrow fly but Richard put down a stud of an 8 point 200 yards from me!!!


----------



## Justin Spies

Justin Spies said:


> Awesome hunt this morning to start off my short Kansas trip. Saw over 40 deer including a mid 140s ten at 25 yards 5 minutes before I could shoot. Saw 3 more solid shooters out of range chasing and several decent 8s and bunch of dinks. Didn't let an arrow fly but Richard put down a stud of an 8 point 200 yards from me!!!


Pics of the 8


----------



## aeast236

Nice buck! Doesn't looks like there was a problem trailing that blood. Wow!


----------



## kspseshooter

WOW!! Awesome 8!!


----------



## bdmatson

Binney59 said:


> Anyone running a decoy this week? Any action? I put mine out today - Riley County- hoping to change my luck a bit. Very few deer sightings so far which is becoming frustrating!
> 
> Looking forward to pics of the ones hitting the ground today. Good luck to those still hunting!


I have been using a doe decoy all week. The 2 times where mature bucks actually made an appearance (this morning and last Wednesday night) they showed interest in it. The one I put down this morning came right up to the decoy and sniffed around it. I had two different deer on the Wednesday night sit try to mount it.

If you can get the bucks out of the trees the decoy seems affective. My deer activity has been very early morning right around shooting light and late evening right around the end of shooting light.


----------



## hunterhewi

Great bucks guys! Dalton ill be hunting just north of the stafford/pratt county line this week. I actually went to school in St. John so hunting my stomping grounds im pumped to get out again


----------



## kspseshooter

A friend of mine at Sawyer shot a 180s last week


----------



## nwolfe310

zmax hunter said:


> Congrats Dalton!!
> 
> Can someone let me know if it works now? thanks
> 
> A bit new to this youtube thing,..lol its my 1st upload


It works now. Looked like a pretty good buck!


----------



## AintNoGriz

Hit a doe at 5:45 this am with the truck. I was on a gravel road, 2 miles from my spot, and i catch a doe bedded in the ditch. Naturally as i near her she jumps up and runs in front of the truck. I was going around 45 mph. I let off the gas just as i hit her. She gets wedged by my right front bumper and she is tumbling like a tumble weed. I can here "thump, thump, thump" and can just see hoves and gravel getting flung around. I get stopped and she takes off.....no damage to the truck.....

Seen a small 8 go by at 6:20 and nothing else after. Dont think i will go out tonight. Have sat in 3 different spots this weekend and have seen 3 deer total.......


----------



## bdmatson

Here he is. This is the only good pic I got of him. He was my #1 deer this fall so it feels good to have him on the ground. He came in right at first shooting light following a doe out of some brush cover into a cut bean field. He zeroed in on my decoy and came right up to it sniffing around. He was about 25 yards out. Left a bright red highway to follow for about 150 yards for an easy recovery.

I don't know what the action is like for everyone else but the big boys I have seen are moving early and late still. I hope the cold front picks up the action for everyone still out there. Good luck to you all.


----------



## hunterhewi

Great buck!


----------



## daltonprosser

hunterhewi said:


> Great bucks guys! Dalton ill be hunting just north of the stafford/pratt county line this week. I actually went to school in St. John so hunting my stomping grounds im pumped to get out again


Awesome! There is some big bucks up on the county line! I hunt up by Iuka


----------



## zap

Real nice buck, BDM.......


----------



## shaffer88

some good bucks being deflated hoping they turn it on tomorrow morning, even more


----------



## nwolfe310

Great bucks guys! I'm starting to get jealous...


----------



## bow_hunter79

Congrats to all you guys slaying deer. I came home for a fee days and am constantly checking this thread. I believe I'll head back out Tuesday or Wednesday. I can't decide yet. Being from Arkansas I've never used a decoy. Its open ag fields where I hunt out there with just narrow creek bottoms. Do you think getting a doe decoy would be a wise move? Thanks and good luck.


----------



## outdrsman11

ksgobbler said:


> You hunting near Emporia I take it.


 Read the gazette? Why do you ask


----------



## AdamFuchs

Somebody flipped the switch this morning in Reno County, they we're going nuts!! Saw over 10 different bucks and several shooters. After 3 days with little to no action, today was a picture perfect day to be in the stand. Lots of bucks doing some hardcore chasing and a lot of bucks just out cruising. My brother laid the hammer on a 12pt at 7:30 this morning and we just recovered him. Things have finally fired up! Pictures coming soon


----------



## hunterhewi

Hurry up with pics lol!


----------



## smackey

Justin Spies said:


> Pics of the 8


Thought I saw the rack on this buck in the parking lot at Wal Mart today around 1:15. That you guys?


----------



## dcirefugee

zmax hunter said:


> Whats been so horrible with your season? You should be thrilled!


I am very thrilled!!! I am so very happy and grateful for how things worked out for me this year, but that is hard to express through the computer. I had a smile that I could not get rid of for the last week. 

It's a long story and I don't want to hijack this thread, so I started a new one to tell what happened.


----------



## dcirefugee

JWilson90 said:


> Thats an awesome public land buck bud. Congrats


Thanks man, I've been waiting a long time to get a stud like this on public land. I knew they were there, it's just been difficult to connect.


----------



## zap

Justin Spies said:


> Pics of the 8


Damn nice!

Congrats, Brother!


----------



## bowhuntinginks

I hunted just one morning(saturday), but that's all I needed. Had two does come walking in around 7:30. They looked really nervous as they hung around my area. They kept looking up and around the whole time. Finally they walked off to the west right in front of me at 5 yards and stopped about 10yards to my left. They just stood there for 20 minutes looking into the treeline that runs north and is about 25 yards from my stand. They finally cut the corner of the finger of trees I'm in and walked into the edge of the tree line they were staring into. I kept telling myself that something had to be around with the way the does we're acting. We'll as soon as the does walked in I hear a grunt and I said to myself "here we go". I turned to reach for my bow and grunt call. When I turned back to my left I see the buck walking up to the girls. He walked up to each one of them and had his nose in each one of the checking to see if they were ready. We'll I guess neither one of them were ready and must have not even been close. When he decided that they weren't ready he walks out of the timber and walked right pass me at 15 yards. When I shot one of my fletching came off and I thought my hit was a little low so I backed out. That was at 8:15. When the buck ran off I could see blood spraying out of his right side. I went back to town and grabbed a couple of friends to help me look because I was afraid of my hit. Well we gave it 3 hours, mainly because my friends kept coming up with things we had to do before we went to look. They were having fun making me wait! When we got to the blood we followed it straight to the buck not more than 80 yards. My shot was better than I thought. I have pics on my phone but don't know if I can get them on here. If anyone knows how to do it I can forward a pic to you if you don't mind putting it up for me. 

This morning a good friend of mine shot one. Again pics are on my phone. I can send pics of his also.


----------



## Rfordkc

bdmatson said:


> I have been using a doe decoy all week. The 2 times where mature bucks actually made an appearance (this morning and last Wednesday night) they showed interest in it. The one I put down this morning came right up to the decoy and sniffed around it. I had two different deer on the Wednesday night sit try to mount it.
> 
> If you can get the bucks out of the trees the decoy seems affective. My deer activity has been very early morning right around shooting light and late evening right around the end of shooting light.



I used a two-sided doe decoy tonight...had three does check it out...a little skittish around it. A dink buck came to look as well...kind of spooky. But every one was within range if I'd wanted to pop one. I had it about 5 yards outside my blind.


----------



## bdmatson

Rfordkc said:


> I used a two-sided doe decoy tonight...had three does check it out...a little skittish around it. A dink buck came to look as well...kind of spooky. But every one was within range if I'd wanted to pop one. I had it about 5 yards outside my blind.


My experience was that the dink bucks would avoid the decoy altogether but the more mature ones would approach it and investigate.


----------



## daltonprosser

Here are some more pictures of my buck. Ended up at 141 4/8


----------



## 05blastsrt4

Shot this guy around 5:15 this evening....Came running to the grunt call.


----------



## Spencer

outdrsman11 said:


> Anyone else having their deer drop off the radar lately?? Granted I have had some pretty awful luck the past 3 days (couple of acres of pasture caught on fire because of some idiot farmer burning corn stubble in 40mpg winds, 2 dogs this morning running the timber). But I have not been seeing hardly any deer lately. Does the moon have them all out of whack? Are they on lock down already? I have 3-4 nice shooters that are still showing up on cameras as of a week ago, but now I'm not even seeing does or fawns. Hoping this cold snap coming up gets them back in gear, or my wife might kick my rear before I get a chance to draw back on one! Good luck to you that are out still, and congrats to those who have tagged out! Can't say I'm not a little envious.


Hunted damn near all day Saturday aside from lunch, and the morning today, and saw a total of 5 deer. One spike and a little 8 right at last light. On Friday while I was checking cameras I bumped a 140in 10 out of a bed with a doe. Seems early to even mention lockdown, but it sure seems that way.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

*Posting pics for bowhuntnks!*

Here's his! Nice one man!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

*More pics for bowhuntnks!*

Here's his friends! What a stud!


----------



## hunterhewi

Great buck!! Congrats to all who have knocked one down!


----------



## bowhuntinginks

Shout out to 170p&ywhitail for posting my pics for me! Mine was a main frame 8 with trash all over the bases and my friends was just a freak. It had 18 scoreable points.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

bowhuntinginks said:


> Shout out to 170p&ywhitail for posting my pics for me! Mine was a main frame 8 with trash all over the bases and my friends was just a freak. It had 18 scoreable points.


Anytime!


----------



## mdnabors

05blastsrt4 said:


> Shot this guy around 5:15 this evening....Came running to the grunt call.



Congrats. Nice buck!


----------



## mdnabors

Daaaaaamn! Great bucks BowhuntinginKS! Gets me fired up :wink:


----------



## kansasboi

Wow awesome bucks everyone! They are dropping like flies.


----------



## hunterhewi

Love the forked g2s and 3s!! Awesome character


----------



## zmax hunter

Justin, tell Richard "Hello" for me, and Congrats!!

Great to finally meet Heith and Connor , we found a power pole sized rub on a tree this afternoon, will try to get the pic off my phone to post it.

Good Luck with your hunt!

Congrats to all who have tagged out!!


----------



## kscumminsdriver

Pulled my cards today to prepare for the next few weeks.... still not much for daylight activity and I should've swapped the batteries in my Reconyx because they died on Tuesday night after setting the camera to shoot video on Sunday(11/2) afternoon... did get good video of my target buck though so I guess that's something. Had daylight pictures of a mature buck on 11/8 on my other camera that I've been running on a scrape line. I guess I did have a set of daylight pics on the Reconyx on 11/4 (am)...real nice 8 point with a kicker off his G2. 

I'm going to hunt Thursday afternoon but this whole week should be awesome.


----------



## Arch

Who's headed out?


----------



## kansasboi

Me! Light is breaking here. Feelin lucky..


----------



## shaffer88

Waiting for the woods to wake up, hope you boys don't get seasick in your trees WOND hasn't died since yesterday and will only get worse till 3pm. Have a funeral this am so after it I'm heading back out? Anyone else braving the seven seas of the ks wind


----------



## PK_IN_KC

Checked my cameras and still very little daylight activity of the big bucks. Hoping that things bust loose in a week.


----------



## shaffer88

Just a couple spikers so far, this wind has them jumpy


----------



## RickySch

was out last night couldnt even get out of my blind til 1030 with out spooking something had deer thrashing threw the woods and out in front of my blind crazy evening


----------



## Arch

Small 8 walking through they are moving


----------



## Arch

Saw two small bucks then a bird hunter 400 yrds away hope he don't ruin my hunt


----------



## CreoleBowHunter

Haven't seen a thing last three sits at Milford bird hunter been everywhere


----------



## Arch

Milford lake?


----------



## HOYTFFZY11

So far a big coyote that was smart enough to stay out of range and a small 8 pt. Wind is really blowing and looks like it will stick around the next few days. Cold front will definitely turn things up tomorrow hopefully. Good luck everyone!


----------



## MBaboon

Taking the day off from work and hunting. Warm temps and wind are a recipe for a slow day and I've had enough of those. Did not see anything yesterday at Marion while sitting until noon. I guess I saw 3 does driving in b4 daybreak for whatever that is worth. I took my boys to the Great Plains Nature Park in Wichita. Saw both ends of the spectrum. One mature bruiser buck chased a doe all over the place within 50 yards of us. Also saw a doe and yearling still together. Couple small bucks were cruising around. Temps are gonna get real cold rest of the week with wind to boot. Gonna be a grind to stay on stand but at least the winds are forcasted favor my favorites spots. Need to go find me a good parka to hopefully keep me warm the next few days.


----------



## Arch

Who hunting g in morning in wind?


----------



## Jarsh30

Hoping we can get milo finished in next couple days and have some time to hunt! I've only managed to see 2 big shooter bucks so far this year and I drive around 20square miles a day and that is all I've found lol. Just has to be the overly nice weather this year.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

All I saw last night was 4 coyotes. Been out for 5 sits now and have had 3 blanks I don't like this pattern. My season ended last year with not seeing a deer my last 7 sits. I will be out this evening and most the day tomorrow.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

ive been on stand here in Kansas the past 3 days straight, movement is non existent. The warm windy days with full moon is a recipe for horrible hunts. Last week the movement here was heavy, hoping these cold fronts fire them up again. I was scheduled to be off all week, but went ahead and came in today and tomorrow to save the days and ride out this wind. Starting Wed things should get going good.


----------



## sleeperls

Who is braving the 30mph wind?

Movement was good this mprning before the wind came up.


----------



## Arch

Lol I'm hanging on


----------



## AintNoGriz

ksgoosekillr said:


> ive been on stand here in Kansas the past 3 days straight, movement is non existent. The warm windy days with full moon is a recipe for horrible hunts. Last week the movement here was heavy, hoping these cold fronts fire them up again. I was scheduled to be off all week, but went ahead and came in today and tomorrow to save the days and ride out this wind. Starting Wed things should get going good.


Good idea saving today and tomorrow. Tues winds sound awful, but not so bad the rest of the week!


----------



## arctic hunter

I came out for the evening sit. 75 degrees and the wind is howling. Not ideal, but I hate to miss November 10th. Did jump a 2 1/2 year 8 climbing into the stand.


----------



## Arch

Just saw spike


----------



## aeast236

I'm protected by a hill. Wind blowing like crazy all around me but not on me. Hoping this 10 degree drop in temp over the last hour and continued temp drop pushes some onto their feet.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

I was the same way nov 10th has ALWAYS been a prime day. but with the same weather as the previous few days the only thing that had me thinking twice was movement before the front. On my way into town I didn't see a single deer so im thinking it was a good move.


----------



## shadetree

I'm glad I'm not in a tree right now.....


----------



## Arch




----------



## gcjhawk

Tuesday is going to be NASTY 25 mph North winds and in the 20's in the morning. Do I want to go in late to work tomorrow and give it a shot or wait until the weekend? I know it could blow up any day.


----------



## zap

Hunt the next two weeks straight....


----------



## arctic hunter

I'll go. My honey hole needs a south wind though. I'm going to have to fight the urge to hunt it anyway.


----------



## avluey

5th straight sit without seeing a deer - 4 evenings and now this morning.... Did whack a coyote at 35y but that's all I saw. Had a single doe and a single fork-horn on cam the previous two days between 1000-1130.... Glad I can't hunt tomorrow as this is getting pretty painful.


----------



## KCJayhawk

Took a doe last night with my new bow. I watched her for over an hour hoping a nice buck would come alone, but nothing ever came. After I shot her, a little fork came out hot on the trail grunting. He stood over her dead body until I got within 15 yards. Poor little guy thought he was going to get him some.


----------



## shaffer88

I'm out in stand perfect wind direction too bad it's. 15 mph more than I want but it's starting to lessen hoping this impending front gets them up and movin more. With the impending weather I may have to kill some ducks in the mornings and sit midday through the evening


----------



## CreoleBowHunter

Arch said:


> Milford lake?


Yes sir


----------



## RickySch

Battling it out may be camping here so that my blind don't blow away lol


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Wind died here and went west. 3 lone fawns so far.


----------



## RickySch

I'm hunting Jackson county Kansas and it just picked up bout 15mins ago


----------



## arctic hunter

4 small bucks just chased a doe around me.


----------



## sapper1

Took a 10 point this morning.


----------



## outdooraholic

Worked today, and decided around 10a to take the rest of the week off! Hope I dont freeze to death! Now if only I can find the south facing bluffs/slopes out of the wind!


----------



## cunninghamww

Tomorrow is going to be that awesome combination of nasty and amazing. Getting down in a bowl out of the wind, hoping the deer will be thinking the same thing.


----------



## zap

With the cold front coming in maybe things will pick up....

Good luck to everyone for the coming few weeks!


----------



## hunterhewi

Im on the fence bout hunting tomorrow or not....first time out since the 29th


----------



## Arch

Do it that cold snap with get them moving plus rut equals good wind suppose to die to 15 ish around 6 in morning I'll be out


----------



## PK_IN_KC

I have off from the18th till Thanksgiving. My buddy killed a nine point this afternoon. Getting pumped up.


----------



## kda082

Hunted all day and didn't see squat. Had to bail the last 20 mins of light due to wind. My tree is on a hill and was blowing all over. Hope it slows in AM.


----------



## rjubber

I'm Headed out in the morning to a new spot I very quickly scouted this afternoon. Should be a perfect NW wind stand...as long as I can keep from freezing to death in the first real cold snap of the year. Good luck to those going out in the morning!!!


----------



## AintNoGriz

Went over to a guys house after work and looked at the buck he shot a week ago. A main frame 8 with a 7" split off his g2. Grosses 168". 26" main beams, 13"+ G2's....

I had also heard that he hit a 10 pointer on his way to work at 4 am this morning. He hit right by the section i hunt. He was issued a carcus tag and showed it to me. Awesome buck....prolly score 160 ish. I hunt 1/2 mile from this road. The buck came out of my section...ugh!


----------



## hunterhewi

Wow man that sucks


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Small 6 point and the 3 fawns was tonight's sightings.


----------



## Rfordkc

20 mph wind predicted for all week....anyone have any good wind hunting tips other than get down in a gulley? I would like to think that with the rut in full swing it won't matter much, but I think I might be kidding myself....wind isn't going to let up until Saturday...they can't stay hunkered down for a week can they? They'll miss all the loving.


----------



## zap

The only bucks that will be hunkered down will be the ones that have a doe locked up.


----------



## Rfordkc

zap said:


> The only bucks that will be hunkered down will be the ones that have a doe locked up.


Alright, you're the man. I'm setting the alarm and heading out for my first morning hunt of this year....Wish me luck.


----------



## AdamFuchs

This is my brothers buck from Sunday morning. He had called me right after he shot a doe and while we were on the phone, this buck came cruising in right on her trail. He threw his phone in his pocket and shot him at 15 yards. I got to listen to the whole thing! Haven't got him scored but we guessed he's somewhere in the 145" range. First buck with his bow so he's pretty pleased! 
(this is my first picture post so I hope it works)


----------



## KSNimrod

What a great hunt for your brother, Adam! I was about 3" low from doing the same this morning. Shot a doe that dropped in less than 50 yards and then shaved the belly of a really nice buck about thirty minutes later. Dang it!!


----------



## JWilson90

AdamFuchs said:


> View attachment 2081658
> 
> View attachment 2081657
> 
> This is my brothers buck from Sunday morning. He had called me right after he shot a doe and while we were on the phone, this buck came cruising in right on her trail. He threw his phone in his pocket and shot him at 15 yards. I got to listen to the whole thing! Haven't got him scored but we guessed he's somewhere in the 145" range. First buck with his bow so he's pretty pleased!
> (this is my first picture post so I hope it works)


The palmation in that buck is awesome. Im hoping i get a buck like that one day


----------



## KsKid

AdamFuchs said:


> View attachment 2081658
> 
> View attachment 2081657
> 
> This is my brothers buck from Sunday morning. He had called me right after he shot a doe and while we were on the phone, this buck came cruising in right on her trail. He threw his phone in his pocket and shot him at 15 yards. I got to listen to the whole thing! Haven't got him scored but we guessed he's somewhere in the 145" range. First buck with his bow so he's pretty pleased!
> (this is my first picture post so I hope it works)


Hey Adam, tell your brother congrats! I love the character of that buck!!! You might be surprised, he looks 151" to me.


----------



## ravenarrow

Caught this guy following a doe Saturday afternoon. Not my biggest, but he will do. Glade I got him before this artic front came in. Good luck to all the hunter braving these cold temps this week.


----------



## d3ue3ce

Congrats to those who are getting it done! Its not KS, but Ive been part of this thread for a while, so figured I would share my success. First day in Iowa today, arrowed this guy at 110pm in the afternoon, 65 degrees. He was out by himself looking for does. out of breath, and all it took was a couple grunts to put him on the ground. Back to KS Wed to see if I can continue my quest of filling my 2014 tag.


----------



## JWilson90

d3ue3ce said:


> Congrats to those who are getting it done! Its not KS, but Ive been part of this thread for a while, so figured I would share my success. First day in Iowa today, arrowed this guy at 110pm in the afternoon, 65 degrees. He was out by himself looking for does. out of breath, and all it took was a couple grunts to put him on the ground. Back to KS Wed to see if I can continue my quest of filling my 2014 tag.
> 
> View attachment 2081808


Nice deer bud. Private or public ground?


----------



## Arch

I'm up ready to bear this cold cold morning ! They going to be up and moving


----------



## kda082

Drinking coffee getting ready to go. Everyone be safe and good luck.


----------



## zap

Go get em, fellas.......


----------



## zap

:wink:


----------



## hunterhewi

d3ue3ce said:


> Congrats to those who are getting it done! Its not KS, but Ive been part of this thread for a while, so figured I would share my success. First day in Iowa today, arrowed this guy at 110pm in the afternoon, 65 degrees. He was out by himself looking for does. out of breath, and all it took was a couple grunts to put him on the ground. Back to KS Wed to see if I can continue my quest of filling my 2014 tag.
> 
> View attachment 2081808


Great buck bro! Ill be out tomorrow here in KS as well. Was goin to today but the wind has me sayin no. Just dont see risking my safety


----------



## ksgoosekillr

zap said:


> :wink:


headed to walmart after work just for those in the morning


----------



## KSQ2

AdamFuchs said:


> View attachment 2081658
> 
> View attachment 2081657
> 
> This is my brothers buck from Sunday morning. He had called me right after he shot a doe and while we were on the phone, this buck came cruising in right on her trail. He threw his phone in his pocket and shot him at 15 yards. I got to listen to the whole thing! Haven't got him scored but we guessed he's somewhere in the 145" range. First buck with his bow so he's pretty pleased!
> (this is my first picture post so I hope it works)


He looks bigger than mid-140s to me, great mass! Congrats to your brother!


----------



## KSQ2

zap said:


> :wink:


I just don't know if I can make myself break those out this early Zap! It cries wussy to me!:wink:


----------



## KSQ2

d3ue3ce said:


> Congrats to those who are getting it done! Its not KS, but Ive been part of this thread for a while, so figured I would share my success. First day in Iowa today, arrowed this guy at 110pm in the afternoon, 65 degrees. He was out by himself looking for does. out of breath, and all it took was a couple grunts to put him on the ground. Back to KS Wed to see if I can continue my quest of filling my 2014 tag.
> 
> View attachment 2081808


Great Iowa buck!


----------



## zap

Well, pretty windy....North West wind.
Set in a ground hide, dressed warm so the cold was not really bad at all.

First group of four doe work down the hill toward me, they are just a little south of due west. The wind was swirling and they got me..:mg: they bounded up the ridge to the north west.

I know how these doe think and they will circle around and seek the source of the human scent. 

So I got outta town....:wink:

The spot should have been good but the 30 mph gusts must have been the cause of the swirling. I will check it with some milk weed to see what is going on sometime soon. Guess I will go to work and get some money made.

The bright side.....there ALWAYS is a bright side....:wink:

The buck that I want was not with the does and he never came down that ridge before they got there.

May hunt some public this eve, good luck fellas!


----------



## sleeperls

So my bad luck continues this year. With the wind yesterday i made the decision to hit the low spots on my ground amd hope they cruise by.
Nope they where all hanging out by my stand in the high winds getting glamour shots with the trail cam.

It was coooold this morning. Im buying stock in hand and toe warmers.


----------



## hunterhewi

ksgoosekillr said:


> headed to walmart after work just for those in the morning


Ill be getting some as well! I dont wear gloves on stand so 4 of these in a hand muff screams warm and cozy hands ready to fire the release. Although my release will be a tad cold hanging on the d-loop


----------



## daltonprosser

zap said:


> :wink:


I love the Cabelas Outfitter camo!


----------



## zap

KSQ2 said:


> I just don't know if I can make myself break those out this early Zap! It cries wussy to me!:wink:


never opened them.....:lol:

Its always good to have some with you, just in case.
Wally has good prices on those. Stock up!

:wink:


----------



## KSQ2

hunterhewi said:


> Ill be getting some as well! I dont wear gloves on stand so 4 of these in a hand muff screams warm and cozy hands ready to fire the release. Although my release will be a tad cold hanging on the d-loop


Alright, I've heard enough, I guess I'll break some of our precious warmers out too for the rest of this week.


----------



## hunterhewi

Love the outfitter camo as well. Ill have my berber fleece with winshear on this week. Best cold weather clothing ive ever owned hands down!


----------



## zap

daltonprosser said:


> I love the Cabelas Outfitter camo!


Stand Hunter Extreme, that's how I roll..........imp2:

:lol:


----------



## KSQ2

zap said:


> never opened them.....:lol:
> 
> Its always good to have some with you, just in case.
> Wally has good prices on those. Stock up!
> 
> :wink:


We've got a pretty good stock, we buy them in March, pennies on the dollar!


----------



## daltonprosser

hunterhewi said:


> Love the outfitter camo as well. Ill have my berber fleece with winshear on this week. Best cold weather clothing ive ever owned hands down!


I killed my buck in berber fleece! That stuff is warm


----------



## hunterhewi

Yes it is i dont break it out til the temps drop like this or else ill sweat to death!


----------



## zap

KSQ2 said:


> We've got a pretty good stock, we buy them in March, pennies on the dollar!



What was your address again?

:lol:


----------



## arctic hunter

I froze my butt off to the point I could barely draw my recurve. About to head in to town and pick up some wussie warmers myself. Ran one off walking in, but that was it.


----------



## zap

Good thing it aint real cold..:wink:


----------



## JWilson90

Im fixin to head out and pull an all day sit just to experience it


----------



## JWilson90

JWilson90 said:


> Im fixin to head out and pull an all day sit just to experience it


Gonna get deep in the timber and enjoy nature


----------



## zap

zap said:


> Well, pretty windy....North West wind.
> Set in a ground hide, dressed warm so the cold was not really bad at all.
> 
> First group of four doe work down the hill toward me, they are just a little south of due west. The wind was swirling and they got me..:mg: they bounded up the ridge to the north west.
> 
> I know how these doe think and they will circle around and seek the source of the human scent.
> 
> So I got outta town....:wink:
> 
> The spot should have been good but the 30 mph gusts must have been the cause of the swirling. I will check it with some milk weed to see what is going on sometime soon. Guess I will go to work and get some money made.
> 
> The bright side.....there ALWAYS is a bright side....:wink:
> 
> The buck that I want was not with the does and he never came down that ridge before they got there.
> 
> May hunt some public this eve, good luck fellas!


I went back out there and popped smoke.
Wind is north west, camera is facing south west, smoke canister is to the left of the camera.....the gusts push the wind due west right up the ridge.


----------



## JWilson90

zap said:


> I went back out there and popped smoke.
> Wind is north west, camera is facing south west, smoke canister is to the left of the camera.....the gusts push the wind due west right up the ridge.


Nothinh like a smoke bomb. Good luck brotha


----------



## ksgoosekillr

lol what is that a smoke bomb? that's a first for me never seen that done in the deer woods


----------



## kda082

Lasted a whoppin 3 hrs this AM before the feet started hurting. This is my rut vac week. Any suggestions? I'm using a thin moisture wicking sock, larger UA moisture wicking, and Thick wool. Too much maybe, still sweated.


----------



## Jarsh30

Boot warmers work good for me.


----------



## PK_IN_KC

Buy boots that are almost 2 sizes too big. Make sure you don't tie them tight. Make sure to wear sock liners along with a thick wool socks. You can also put in foot warmers which will help out to.


----------



## Justin Spies

Got it done this morning! Here's the story 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2357694&p=1071547414#post1071547414


----------



## Vabaseball10

/var/folders/rq/_d1rtxv52_zfk6rt2085kgrr0000gn/T/com.apple.iChat/Messages/Transfers/IMG_8981.jpeg
A buddy shot this one at 720 this morning he was walking a bench in the timber scent checking a cedar thicket. The right side is goofy but the left side is a huge 4 point frame. The buck was fully rutted up too big neck, and stunk like anything.


----------



## Vabaseball10

Sorry that pic didn't work the first time


----------



## kansasboi

That is a cool lookin buck! And congrats justin! Man I shoulda went this morning but knew I had to work out in the cold for a while today, so stayed inside as long as possible. I'm sure my cams will tell me I'm an idiot..


----------



## honker22

Killed my #2 personal best with a bow in Kansas on Friday afternoon. It was hot, but there was action around us most of the evening. Being from the south, it is amazing to see what a true rut looks like. 

I was with Tom McMillan. This is my 3rd year with him and my 3rd time to tag out. I can't say enough about him and his staff. 1st class all the way. I love this place!

I will attach 2 pics, one is the nocturnal upon entrance. Excuse the quality, it was a pic of the camera sight piece. The gravedigger Broadhead ate him up, he went 60 yards. Should be a pretty cool hunt to watch on Tom's show next year. 

And then of course, the money shot. Thanks for looking.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Man I can't freakin wait from tomorrow to get here and vaca starts! I have gotten every cold piece of clothing lined up. I dont wanna be so puffed out I can't move though!! One of these years I will quit being a tight a** and buy me some of that berber fleece stuff.....


----------



## hunterhewi

Just buy it buddy best cold weather clothing! Not very bulky either! Watch cabelas online sales you can pick up a set for under $200. I bought mine 2 years ago for only $150 pants and jacket


----------



## weshawk5

The wooltimate stuff is included in their Black Friday sale starting on the 13th.


----------



## zap

ksgoosekillr said:


> lol what is that a smoke bomb? that's a first for me never seen that done in the deer woods


When deer to the west of me are blowing at me on a strong n/w wind I want to know why.


----------



## HOYTFFZY11

Back at it this evening and maybe bumped 2 does on the walk in. They didn't seem spooked though. I've been seeing a handfull of does every sit and a few young bucks. Haven't seen a mature buck yet but I know they're around. Hopefully one comes through to see if any of them are ready. Good luck tonight everyone!


----------



## outdrsman11

Vabaseball10 said:


> View attachment 2082253
> Sorry that pic didn't work the first time


VaBaseball, what county did you shoot that guy in? PM me if you can. Curious if you're close by me because I've got a 2x4 buck that looks just like that on cam. Havent seen him for over a month but he's been around for 2-3 years and I was going to shoot him just to get him out of the gene pool! I started calling him Lumber because hes a 2x4 haha. Nice work!


----------



## RickySch

Been in blind since 430 am haven't seen a deer one  hope my stupidity pays off


----------



## outdooraholic

Hunted 6:30 - 2:30, hit two new to me WIHAs (pretty good looking deer habitat) - one was full of cows, the other had two treestands (that I saw) 70yrs apart. Didnt see a thing


----------



## zap

Cows, west of Baldwin?


----------



## Jarsh30

Saw this guy right off the road. Mule body whitetail rack. He was so cool looking I wanted to shoot him! Last year he would have been a giant I'm sure this year just cool looking lol.


----------



## KCDomer

Anybody having any luck in Miami County? The last couple of sits have been fruitless - no seeking, chasing, sparing, etc, just a doe or two here and there. I will chalk today up to the wind, but pretty disappointed in the action thus far.


----------



## Jarsh30

Well the rut is on here, bucks running around, stoned out of their gourds on doe pee.


----------



## hunterhewi

Tomorrow boys! Man im pumped!


----------



## sleeperls

2 does and a 140ish 8 tonight.

I would have shot the 8 if i was gave a shot. Froze my you know whats off.


----------



## zap

frozen whats.....:lol:....


----------



## ksgobbler

Brother sat tonight. One small buck. 

Side note anybody have any luck with Milo as a food plot. I'd like to plant it and use some of it for doves early. Then leave a bunch standing for deer, turkeys, and quail to help them through the winter.


----------



## hunterhewi

Milo should be a great plot. Deer love it and itll provide great cover for pheasants and quail


----------



## shaffer88

ksgobbler said:


> Brother sat tonight. One small buck.
> 
> Side note anybody have any luck with Milo as a food plot. I'd like to plant it and use some of it for doves early. Then leave a bunch standing for deer, turkeys, and quail to help them through the winter.


They love it


----------



## Rfordkc

Saw a nice buck at about 50 yards. No shot. First nice one I've seen. Saw a dink, too. Both early morning. Not much else in Miami County. Windy, but didn't seem to bother the two I saw. Saw no actually chasing.


----------



## outdooraholic

zap said:


> Cows, west of Baldwin?


Technically yes.....by about 300 mi


----------



## ikeinks

ksgobbler said:


> Brother sat tonight. One small buck.
> 
> Side note anybody have any luck with Milo as a food plot. I'd like to plant it and use some of it for doves early. Then leave a bunch standing for deer, turkeys, and quail to help them through the winter.


One of my buddies double crops some. Did really well this year and he has several pics of 2-3 shooter bucks that use it frequently.


----------



## kda082

We'll here I go again battling hypothermia in search of a mature buck? Didn't last long yesterday. Two buddies who were in same area yesterday saw minimal movement. Wind is a booger. Good luck if you're getting out. Rut doesn't hold for cold temps. It's happening somewhere, some how.


----------



## hunterhewi

Ill be out there with ya got the berber fleece out! OOOOOH YEA!!


----------



## 67gtxht

Going out in a little while Heater Body Suit is tied on. Sat 8 hrs yesterday bucks were out and moving. Never saw any shooters but did see 4 different bucks.


----------



## hunterhewi

Pretty brisk out today 14 degrees and wind blowin out of the north


----------



## hunterhewi

Bucks are on their feet cruising. Seen 2 3 year old 8s 15 min apart. Grunted and bleated second one to 27 yards just now! Cmon big boys


----------



## RickySch

Had yesterday off was in blind for 13 hrs never new how mentally challenging bow hunt would be lol good luck today boys and girls back at it Friday evening and Saturday


----------



## bowhuntertx

I have seen deer really hunker down in the milo in late September. I can't comment much on it later in the year due to it being harvested. However, some of our biggest bucks were always spotted in milo fields along the creeks


----------



## BigDeer

Thought about using a decoy Friday evening, should I use a buck or doe decoy? Easy enough to take the antlers off it.


----------



## hunterhewi

5 bucks and 1 doe so far. 2 3.5 year olds 2 1.5 year olds and a 1.5 year old all but one under 30 yards


----------



## hunterhewi

All came into calls and rubbing a tree while grunting


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

BigDeer said:


> Thought about using a decoy Friday evening, should I use a buck or doe decoy? Easy enough to take the antlers off it.


I'm thinking about using a doe decoy tomorrow, although on Monday my buddy had a big buck chase another big buck by his stand so fast he couldn't get a shot. He could hear them lock up after they got past him so maybe a buck decoy could still be effective.

I have been hunting for the last week and haven't seen much to shout about, all the corn is still standing. I'm back at work for 1 day and then I'm off to pull all day sits for the next 5 days, but I'm going to the property where I shot my buck last year. I've been hunting new property all week with a friend, we need to do more scouting and let the corn come out before we hunt it again which will most likely be next year.

Have you been seeing anything? I sat all day yesterday, the wind was brutal and the only thing I saw was a doe at 4:00 pm. That was a long day!


----------



## 67gtxht

Deer love the milo and of the two (red vs yellow) they prefer the yellow variety over the red. Our yellow milo always gets hit harder by the deer than the red.


ksgobbler said:


> Brother sat tonight. One small buck.
> 
> Side note anybody have any luck with Milo as a food plot. I'd like to plant it and use some of it for doves early. Then leave a bunch standing for deer, turkeys, and quail to help them through the winter.


----------



## Bow Jaxon

My dad and I sat in that crazy weather almost all day yesterday in NE Kansas. Only saw one young 6 point right at dark. We hunted hard the 3 days previous to that and only saw maybe 10 to 12 deer total. Not sure where the deer went, but I hope they return by this weekend when we get back after them. One of our spots is a 300 acre cut corn field that has been cut for about two weeks. Tons of corn scattered on the ground. Ran cameras on two access points entering the field and only had minimal pictures over that time period. Not sure what the does are eating right now, but it's not cut corn around us.


----------



## BigDeer

Kansas Bruisers said:


> I'm thinking about using a doe decoy tomorrow, although on Monday my buddy had a big buck chase another big buck by his stand so fast he couldn't get a shot. He could hear them lock up after they got past him so maybe a buck decoy could still be effective.
> 
> I have been hunting for the last week and haven't seen much to shout about, all the corn is still standing. I'm back at work for 1 day and then I'm off to pull all day sits for the next 5 days, but I'm going to the property where I shot my buck last year. I've been hunting new property all week with a friend, we need to do more scouting and let the corn come out before we hunt it again which will most likely be next year.
> 
> Have you been seeing anything? I sat all day yesterday, the wind was brutal and the only thing I saw was a doe at 4:00 pm. That was a long day!


Saw a few this past weekend, one a shooter. Snort wheezed and he said nuh uh and got out of there. Get any pics, shoot me an email sometime buddy? I posted the same question on the Mo thread and Wud Duk recommended a doe and buck setup. I have a carry lite buck and a renzo doe (buck with horns cut off) decoy. I think I'll try that. Hope the neighbors don't shoot a hole in it lol


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

BigDeer said:


> Saw a few this past weekend, one a shooter. Snort wheezed and he said nuh uh and got out of there. Get any pics, shoot me an email sometime buddy? I posted the same question on the Mo thread and Wud Duk recommended a doe and buck setup. I have a carry lite buck and a renzo doe (buck with horns cut off) decoy. I think I'll try that. Hope the neighbors don't shoot a hole in it lol


The wind is supposed to die down so this week should be good now that the temps have dropped. Hopefully we'll both be sending big buck email pics soon! Good luck this week brotha!


----------



## AintNoGriz

Well, filled my tag at 7:30 this am, first day of vacation. I am embarassed.......i seen this 10 point through some cedars, made a grunt and that got his attention, he rubbed a tree and started coming my way. I never could get a good look as it is full of cedars. He worked his way and was going to go behind me. The whole time i could not decide what to do since i could not get a good look at him. Before he was about to step in the opening behind me, i drew back, still not knowing. He stepped out at about 8 yards and i let the arrow fly......double lung.....he ran 50 yards and turned back to look at me, i then realized i had made a MAJOR mistake.....he fell right there. I was sick.

I hope not to affend anyone here, as i know any deer with a bow is a challenge, but my goals are 150" or better or bust. This buck may go 125". Very sick and upset. This is a buck i would have loved to get my son on for his first with a bow..not for me.

First day of vaca and i blew it. As my FIL told me afterwards, now you can concentrate on getting your son one, so thats my new goal. Sorry for the rant. No pics either.


----------



## BigDeer

AintNoGriz said:


> Well, filled my tag at 7:30 this am, first day of vacation. I am embarassed.......i seen this 10 point through some cedars, made a grunt and that got his attention, he rubbed a tree and started coming my way. I never could get a good look as it is full of cedars. He worked his way and was going to go behind me. The whole time i could not decide what to do since i could not get a good look at him. Before he was about to step in the opening behind me, i drew back, still not knowing. He stepped out at about 8 yards and i let the arrow fly......double lung.....he ran 50 yards and turned back to look at me, i then realized i had made a MAJOR mistake.....he fell right there. I was sick.
> 
> I hope not to affend anyone here, as i know any deer with a bow is a challenge, but my goals are 150" or better or bust. This buck may go 125". Very sick and upset. This is a buck i would have loved to get my son on for his first with a bow..not for me.
> 
> First day of vaca and i blew it. As my FIL told me afterwards, now you can concentrate on getting your son one, so thats my new goal. Sorry for the rant. No pics either.


Happened to me last year. Good luck for your son now!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

AintNoGriz said:


> Well, filled my tag at 7:30 this am, first day of vacation. I am embarassed.......i seen this 10 point through some cedars, made a grunt and that got his attention, he rubbed a tree and started coming my way. I never could get a good look as it is full of cedars. He worked his way and was going to go behind me. The whole time i could not decide what to do since i could not get a good look at him. Before he was about to step in the opening behind me, i drew back, still not knowing. He stepped out at about 8 yards and i let the arrow fly......double lung.....he ran 50 yards and turned back to look at me, i then realized i had made a MAJOR mistake.....he fell right there. I was sick.
> 
> I hope not to affend anyone here, as i know any deer with a bow is a challenge, but my goals are 150" or better or bust. This buck may go 125". Very sick and upset. This is a buck i would have loved to get my son on for his first with a bow..not for me.
> 
> First day of vaca and i blew it. As my FIL told me afterwards, now you can concentrate on getting your son one, so thats my new goal. Sorry for the rant. No pics either.


This could be a good thing, maybe your son will get a crack at a 150+. No matter what your son does or does not get a shot at, it's a win win for both of you spending more time hunting together.


----------



## BigDeer

Kansas Bruisers said:


> This could be a good thing, maybe your son will get a crack at a 150+. No matter what your son does or does not get a shot at, it's a win win for both of you spending more time hunting together.


Hail yes!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

AintNoGriz said:


> Well, filled my tag at 7:30 this am, first day of vacation. I am embarassed.......i seen this 10 point through some cedars, made a grunt and that got his attention, he rubbed a tree and started coming my way. I never could get a good look as it is full of cedars. He worked his way and was going to go behind me. The whole time i could not decide what to do since i could not get a good look at him. Before he was about to step in the opening behind me, i drew back, still not knowing. He stepped out at about 8 yards and i let the arrow fly......double lung.....he ran 50 yards and turned back to look at me, i then realized i had made a MAJOR mistake.....he fell right there. I was sick.
> 
> I hope not to affend anyone here, as i know any deer with a bow is a challenge, but my goals are 150" or better or bust. This buck may go 125". Very sick and upset. This is a buck i would have loved to get my son on for his first with a bow..not for me.
> 
> First day of vaca and i blew it. As my FIL told me afterwards, now you can concentrate on getting your son one, so thats my new goal. Sorry for the rant. No pics either.


Been there done that and not just once.....I think I have beat the obedience into me now after last year. Probly passed some I shouldn't of. I will tell you one thing this will only make you stronger to hold out in the years to come. Don't beat yourself up you made a good ethical shot that's all any deer you put a shot on can ask for. At the time he got your heart racing so he did his job and you did yours. Congrats and get your son the one you wanted, that will be much more rewarding anyhow.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Last night I saw couple 3.5 yr old bucks searching hard and a few does. Got some good ones on camera finally too!


----------



## REDVANES

AintNoGriz said:


> Well, filled my tag at 7:30 this am, first day of vacation. I am embarassed.......i seen this 10 point through some cedars, made a grunt and that got his attention, he rubbed a tree and started coming my way. I never could get a good look as it is full of cedars. He worked his way and was going to go behind me. The whole time i could not decide what to do since i could not get a good look at him. Before he was about to step in the opening behind me, i drew back, still not knowing. He stepped out at about 8 yards and i let the arrow fly......double lung.....he ran 50 yards and turned back to look at me, i then realized i had made a MAJOR mistake.....he fell right there. I was sick.
> 
> I hope not to affend anyone here, as i know any deer with a bow is a challenge, but my goals are 150" or better or bust. This buck may go 125". Very sick and upset. This is a buck i would have loved to get my son on for his first with a bow..not for me.
> 
> First day of vaca and i blew it. As my FIL told me afterwards, now you can concentrate on getting your son one, so thats my new goal. Sorry for the rant. No pics either.


Happened to my dad a week ago


----------



## REDVANES

Deer are moving today... 5 does and 2 bucks. One was a nice 3.5 yo 8 grunted him in. The other was 30 yards in some thick stuff and could t tell but he looked decent at the very least. Tried grunting and bleating but he was on a mission and nothing was stopping him from where he was going.... Heading back out soon!

Good luck fellas!


----------



## MBaboon

Things picked up for me yesterday at Marion. I started the morning in my ground blind with the only encounter being a young 7 pt. On my way to the truck for lunch and a defrost I decided to scout for some fresher sign. Found some fresh rubs and scat and a doe right under the tree I had not sat yet this year. Back at the truck I watched a small buck run a doe towards that same stand. All the sign I needed while I was sitting there contemplating my next move. So I called an audible and got my hang on and headed to that tree after lunch. About 4pm a respectable 9pt point came right down the trail, looked up at me, and continued under my stand. Ventured out to a perfect broadside stance at 20 yards....the shot I have practiced all year long. I calmly drew...talked myself into letting it fly and I gave him a close shave across his back. I saw that I hit high but still had an inkling of hope with the angle...arrow barely had a smear of blood on one vane. Only a few hairs on the grim reaper. I choked plain and simple. My failing was rushing in the moment of truth..not going through the mental checklist..draw, anchor, bend at waist, yardage, focus on spot, deep breath, ready...Just so disappointed in myself. Especially after wounding one last year and not recovering. 

Walking my way out with my head held in shame, 2 does. Driving out just before last light a 1/2 mile from multiple places I hunt a nice wide 140" at least public land 10 point was 200 yards off the road with another smaller buck and doe. We watched each other for a few minutes which was pretty cool seeing a high quality deer on public land. I've only been bow hunting 3 years and I am now only 1 for 3 on shots, actually 2 for 4 if you count the coyote I got last weekend. Not too good. I tried to suck it up and only lasted till 9am this morning. The wind and cold was absolutely brutal. Saw 3 more does for my efforts. I got one more day of vacation tomorrow. Then probably just Sunday to get it done. 

Some nice ones hitting the ground. Loving the success pix. For those braving the cold you are stronger men then I. Good luck out there everyone.


----------



## duby8609

Gonna hunker down in a valley near some cedars. This wind is killer. Saw two average bucks this am. One made a scrape right by my tree the other was cruising and seemed on a mission. Hope my spot works out tonight. Never hunted this spot.


----------



## burns_312

My wife killed this deer last Wednesday. First night alone in the stand ever. Rattled him to 22 yards and double lunged him. He went about 75 yards. She actually told me before she left for the tree that she wasn't going to shoot him if she saw him because she knew I wanted him. I told her if she passed on him and I found out I would be terribly upset. Well she didn't pass on him and he'll look great on the wall. He grossed 174" exactly. I'm a pretty proud husband.


----------



## hunterhewi

Wow!!! Congrats to her on a giant!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Awesome buck, congrats to your wife. You can't pass a buck like that!


----------



## PK_IN_KC

Wow...Awesome buck!!


----------



## REDVANES

burns_312 said:


> My wife killed this deer last Wednesday. First night alone in the stand ever. Rattled him to 22 yards and double lunged him. He went about 75 yards. She actually told me before she left for the tree that she wasn't going to shoot him if she saw him because she knew I wanted him. I told her if she passed on him and I found out I would be terribly upset. Well she didn't pass on him and he'll look great on the wall. He grossed 174" exactly. I'm a pretty proud husband.
> View attachment 2083150
> View attachment 2083151
> View attachment 2083152
> View attachment 2083153


Freaking stud! Congrats!


----------



## BigDeer

I'm jealous, very nice, congrats to your wife!


----------



## bghunter7777

burns_312 said:


> My wife killed this deer last Wednesday. First night alone in the stand ever. Rattled him to 22 yards and double lunged him. He went about 75 yards. She actually told me before she left for the tree that she wasn't going to shoot him if she saw him because she knew I wanted him. I told her if she passed on him and I found out I would be terribly upset. Well she didn't pass on him and he'll look great on the wall. He grossed 174" exactly. I'm a pretty proud husband.
> View attachment 2083150
> View attachment 2083151
> View attachment 2083152
> View attachment 2083153


Awesome buck!


----------



## tikaldah2000

Sweet buck. I wish my wife were into hunting.


----------



## WUD DUK

burns_312 said:


> My wife killed this deer last Wednesday. First night alone in the stand ever. Rattled him to 22 yards and double lunged him. He went about 75 yards. She actually told me before she left for the tree that she wasn't going to shoot him if she saw him because she knew I wanted him. I told her if she passed on him and I found out I would be terribly upset. Well she didn't pass on him and he'll look great on the wall. He grossed 174" exactly. I'm a pretty proud husband.
> View attachment 2083150
> View attachment 2083151
> View attachment 2083152
> View attachment 2083153


Didn't have to tell her twice, did ya? LOL. Congrats on a stud buck! :thumbs_up


----------



## KSQ2

burns_312 said:


> My wife killed this deer last Wednesday. First night alone in the stand ever. Rattled him to 22 yards and double lunged him. He went about 75 yards. She actually told me before she left for the tree that she wasn't going to shoot him if she saw him because she knew I wanted him. I told her if she passed on him and I found out I would be terribly upset. Well she didn't pass on him and he'll look great on the wall. He grossed 174" exactly. I'm a pretty proud husband.
> View attachment 2083150
> View attachment 2083151
> View attachment 2083152
> View attachment 2083153


Wow! Amazing buck, congrats to your wife.


----------



## outdooraholic

Just got back from my morning hunt. Still hunted my way to a gully beside a bluff, where I spotted a dink and a nice wide buck in a river wash at the base of the bluff. Worked my way around to another gully and stalked down the side. About half way down a doe stepped into view and we had a 3 hour staring contest. She couldnt figure out what I was, but never went away. Eventually after beginning to shiver uncontrollably, I thought I've gotta do something or Ill seriously get hypothermia (couldnt feel my fingers at this point) so I went for it. I slid on my back/bum a few feet at a time down the hill. She watched me the entire time. I got to 20yrds of her when she finally started snorting but still wouldnt run off. Finally I stood up and peeked around the corner of the bluff and the wide mulie buck stood up. I put my 60yrd pin on him and let one loose. Evidently the stiff breeze, shivering, and quick shot all added up to a clean miss (bummed, but thankful for a miss rather than wounding him). Total of 8 does, two dinks, and the wide buck (all mulies). The dinks were dogging around the 6 does, the wide buck was locked up tight with a hot doe, and the one century doe keeping me out in the cold.


----------



## sooner77

Guys how much snowfall are they predicting in the KC area this weekend?


----------



## WUD DUK

sooner77 said:


> Guys how much snowfall are they predicting in the KC area this weekend?


Not exactly sure but I did hear a chance of "mild" accumulation. Whatever that means


----------



## ksgobbler

sooner77 said:


> Guys how much snowfall are they predicting in the KC area this weekend?


http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=top


----------



## RickySch

I swear the land I hunt is nocturnal only accept the one doe I got last week have not got one day time pic of a deer accept one yearling doe and the one I shot  gives me no hope lol even moved my blind closer and they started coming earlier but cant move no more on property line lol and the other land owner doesn't allow hunting


----------



## sooner77

Thanks gobbler, I will be in the hi accumulation area.... love the snow.


----------



## ksgobbler

RickySch said:


> I swear the land I hunt is nocturnal only accept the one doe I got last week have not got one day time pic of a deer accept one yearling doe and the one I shot  gives me no hope lol even moved my blind closer and they started coming earlier but cant move no more on property line lol and the other land owner doesn't allow hunting


How often are you hunting it? You can burn a spot out.


----------



## RickySch

ksgobbler said:


> How often are you hunting it? You can burn a spot out.


Maybe once or twice a week


----------



## mdnabors

Bought me some Thermacell Heated Insoles today. Heard great things. They were damn pricey! Better be good! :wink:


----------



## d3ue3ce

Dad texted me about 20 mins before dark and said he shot one. He said a good 8 with junk. Heading out soon to go track it. He said he heard it crash, and saw it not doing to well after the shot.


----------



## Rfordkc

mdnabors said:


> Bought me some Thermacell Heated Insoles today. Heard great things. They were damn pricey! Better be good! :wink:


Give us an update after you use them...I have seen both good and poor reviews. I'd spring for a pair if they work - my feet get cold.


----------



## deerhunterjj

seen some good movement last night even in the heavy wind. didnt get a chance to go tonight the ol ladys tahoe heater took a crap so ended up working on it. Did see a small 6 point crusing across the cut corn and a fork cruising 100 yrds from the house. Any one doing any good rattling? Im wanting to give it a shot to see if i can pull something in for the wife. Never been big into calling deer so any tips would be great. thanks


----------



## zap

I prefer ambush to calling.

If you are going to rattle, set up so the bucks cannot get your scent if they go downwind or in a manner that does not allow them to get downwind.

My $.02.


----------



## REDVANES

It was definitely on in east central Ks today... Especially this evening. Lots of bucks and does! Just nothing I'd fling an arrow at. One was borderline. Had a huge body but just not the antler size I'm after.

I'll be doing an all dayer tomorrow! After what I saw tonight I just know something good will happen tomorrow.

Good luck guys!


----------



## AintNoGriz

REDVANES said:


> It was definitely on in east central Ks today... Especially this evening. Lots of bucks and does! Just nothing I'd fling an arrow at. One was borderline. Had a huge body but just not the antler size I'm after.
> 
> I'll be doing an all dayer tomorrow! After what I saw tonight I just know something good will happen tomorrow.
> 
> Good luck guys!


Good luck redvanes and everyone.......stay warm!


----------



## REDVANES

AintNoGriz said:


> Good luck redvanes and everyone.......stay warm!


Thanks bud!


----------



## mdnabors

Rfordkc said:


> Give us an update after you use them...I have seen both good and poor reviews. I'd spring for a pair if they work - my feet get cold.


Will do. Should know by Sunday if they work or if I get frostbite and wheel my way back in to store to get money back! :mg:


----------



## Jarsh30

Congrats everybody on the big bucks!


----------



## kstatemallards

Had an encounter with a split 11 at 30 yards...needed to take three more steps to get in front of the brush. He ended up winding me slightly and decided to turn back a couple yards and make a scrape. It was like he was taunting me. He slowly walked off after that. 

Sat tonight and saw a couple does and fawns...no bucks. It was bitter cold out.


----------



## JWilson90

KSQ2 said:


> Wow! Amazing buck, congrats to your wife.


Awesome buck for your wife bud. Mines gonna gun hunt this year and nxt year we are gonna get her bowhunting.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

2 button bucks was it this evening.


----------



## Ole Trapper

Congratulations on the Awesome buck. Glad to see other women hunting.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

I think tomorrow should be good. Wind not as strong and gusty (at least for the area I hunt). I'll be headed out for my 3rd sit of the season. 

Sunday after the snow moves thru should be good too plus the impending warmup should get things going again next week. Surprised the does haven't gotten onto a feeding pattern with these well below average temps. 

Gonna pull my cards in the mid-day and probably move a camera and then sit the bulk of the afternoon/evening in my best stand. Gnarly cottonwood in a drainage that juts out into a cut bean field... deer usually jump the fence about 40 yards to my west, mill around just a touch and then spread out into the field (it's normally planted in wheat but the farmer must be rotating to corn or milo next year).


----------



## KSNimrod

I had three small bucks and half a dozen does milling around. Most right before dark when the wind died down. North central Kansas.


----------



## hunterhewi

Seen 9 different bucks and about as many does tonight. All smaller bucks a couple may have went 100". Just waitin on a big boy to step out into range


----------



## d3ue3ce

Went in to get dads deer tonight. It went maybe 25 yards. Pulled the card in front of the stand to see if we got a photo of the deer he shot. There was a really nice 9 pt there right before we walked in to get his deer. He had to have walked by his dead buck. 

The picture is his buck right before he shot it. Its his biggest bow buck, and hes pretty excited.


----------



## zap

nice!


----------



## bdmatson

Got to the stand this afternoon around 4:15 to try to fill the doe tag. Heard some rustling leaves downwind of me less than 5 minutes after getting settled but nothing ever came by. Didn't hear anything blow wind either so at least nothing was spooked. Right after the sun went below the horizon heard some more rustling leaves coming from downwind. Finally caught sight of a doe coming down off a hillside pasture right behind my stand. On her heels about 20 yards back was my #3 shooter for the year. The doe milled around my tree and the buck never let her get out of his sight. Anytime she started moving, he moved with her. Another doe and yearling walked into the area but the buck had absolutely no interest in them; all attention was on the one doe. They ended up running a couple circles around my tree until about 6:00 before moving on. I think as I walked out I may have spooked them because I heard something blow wind. The good thing is they were upwind so they shouldn't be spooked from the area.

I pulled my camera card from that area on the way out and still most all activity through there is at night. I had some morning and midday pics of does and dink bucks but the more mature boys were still moving in the dark. This may be my last sit of the season so it was a fun one to go out on to watch the mating game in progress.

Good luck to everyone still out there braving the cold weather. Congrats to all those who have put a deer on the ground. It's always great to see the quality deer that grow up in this state and the unique character of some of those deer. Be safe out there and looking forward to more pics.


----------



## kda082

I didn't have luck yesterday but did see some young bucks moving and buddy shot a nice 8 couple farms over. Today looks great. Continued cold but light winds compared to the past several days. Recipe for success hopefully. Heading out in a few. Good luck.


----------



## ikeinks

I'll be back at it tonight through the weekend. Hopefully can tag out early and get into some waterfowl on Saturday. Snow!


----------



## ksgobbler

ikeinks said:


> I'll be back at it tonight through the weekend. Hopefully can tag out early and get into some waterfowl on Saturday. Snow!


Good luck man. I was going to try, but anyplace I can access will be ice covered.


----------



## df06

I shot a decent 10 point, Nov 5 in Ness county. Was in a ground blind in a CRP field. There was a button buck at the feeder eating for 20 min. The 10 pt came over the hill spotted the button buck and ran to him, but the button buck ran 50yards away and stopped. I am thinking the larger buck thought the button was a doe.
At any rate I drew, mouth grunted him, he stopped at 18 yards, and I released.
Thought I hit him too low.
He ran 10-15 yards and stopped, stood for maybe 5 seconds, wobbled a bit and collapsed dead.
Field dressing him found that the 125 grain 4 blade Magnus has centered his heart, before passing through.
I have shot a lot of game with a bow, but this one really got me excited.


----------



## hunterhewi

Crisp out here in stafford county today. Few does and a yote so far!


----------



## JWilson90

df06 said:


> I shot a decent 10 point, Nov 5 in Ness county. Was in a ground blind in a CRP field. There was a button buck at the feeder eating for 20 min. The 10 pt came over the hill spotted the button buck and ran to him, but the button buck ran 50yards away and stopped. I am thinking the larger buck thought the button was a doe.
> At any rate I drew, mouth grunted him, he stopped at 18 yards, and I released.
> Thought I hit him too low.
> He ran 10-15 yards and stopped, stood for maybe 5 seconds, wobbled a bit and collapsed dead.
> Field dressing him found that the 125 grain 4 blade Magnus has centered his heart, before passing through.
> I have shot a lot of game with a bow, but this one really got me excited.


Lets see some pics!! Congrats bud


----------



## gcjhawk

I decided to join the freeze my ass off club and burn a couple of more vacation days.


----------



## hunterhewi

Atta boy!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Taking out early today to get in to my spot, then taking tomorrow off so I can have a 3 day weekend to try and getter done.


----------



## fowl_natured

Not my biggest but took this decent 8 @ 30 yards on 11/11/14. I'm happy with him and my daughter was excited she got to lay hands on another. Can't wait to take her hunting in another couple of years. Good luck to all still trying to fill their tags.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

I enjoyed the blood trailing! Congrats buddy!


----------



## BigDeer

Fowl,

Congrats, he looks really heavy. Great pic!


----------



## ksgobbler

Buddy stuck a good one about 1030 this morning.


----------



## gcjhawk

Congrats.


----------



## Hawkfarm

Congrats fowl.


----------



## KSNimrod

Saw more small bucks and does for the first hour after sunrise this morning. The wind was considerably less than yesterday. Hoping this afternoon brings something bigger!


----------



## RickySch

Okay may be a dumb question and i know ill get alot of opinions but just curious do you think its better to hunt the night before snow or while snowing...reason i ask is im taking my nephew out with me this weekend and hes never even experienced hunting and kinda wanna put him in a situation that wont make him judge the first time out! i know it depends on the deer and so on but just curious of some of you more experienced hunters cause this my first year bowhunting but only 3rd year deer hunting myself any advice helps


----------



## sooner77

Good question. I just like being out in the snow.


----------



## zap

As soon as it stops.


----------



## Dwiley

I was wondering same thing about the snow. I'll get to SE Ks tomorrow evening with snow predicted for Saturday I didn't know if I should wait it out or hunt thru the snow. 
It'd be hard to blood trail one with the snow covering the sign.


----------



## Hawkfarm

zap said:


> As soon as it stops.


Generally agree with Zap. But with these cold temps they could be out any time of day.


----------



## WUD DUK

hawkfarm said:


> generally agree with zap. But with these cold temps they could be out any time of day.


sweeeeet!!!


----------



## deerhunterjj

I found out you cant predict what a whitetail will do most of the time. You think one thing and they do just the opposite. I have seen them move before a snow during and after a snow. A blizzard snow storm they will more then likely stay in the timber and hold up. Moderate to light they will probably be moving some and for sure during the rut. after a storm i usually see a few more deer then before or during. The rut they will move all day just no telling where or when a shooter will show up. Best thing to do is get out and hunt.


----------



## sooner77

Who's hunting all day this weekend? I'm hunting all day tomorrow and Saturday. Then off to Nebraska to rifle hunt for a couple days.


----------



## Gtrembly2

Hunting next 5 days in south central ks wind and weather should be perfect. Deer have really started to hit corn hard by me.


----------



## deerhunterjj

planning on hunting hard wanting the wife to take a buck so i can stick a few does. Really hate to shoot a doe till she fills her buck tag.


----------



## ikeinks

Just checked my card in the stand and got some shooters during daylight. But yeah it's cold.


----------



## hunterhewi

Just laid a doe down for a nap. Then had an 8 point and forky come from 300 yards south and run into the trees right to where she died


----------



## KsKid

fowl_natured said:


> Not my biggest but took this decent 8 @ 30 yards on 11/11/14. I'm happy with him and my daughter was excited she got to lay hands on another. Can't wait to take her hunting in another couple of years. Good luck to all still trying to fill their tags.


Hey Troy, That deer has good mass. Good job.


----------



## d3ue3ce

Sat from noon til dark. Had a decent 3 yr old main frame 8 with a forked g2 bed down 40 yards away. He got up after an hr(3-4pm) and I hit the grunt call. He was through some brush, and I couldnt tell exactly what it was, just knew he had tall tines and some decent mass. He came by at 10 yards, but after I saw which deer it was, I decided not to shoot. Maybe a 135ish deer. That was it for the day. It dropped to 17 degrees when I climbed down, and I was glad I was down and walking. Started to get a bit cold.(hands and feet). 

Not going out in the morning, since its supposed to be 6 degrees, and I dont want to be miserable. Will probably go out about 9am and sit for the day.


----------



## Jarsh30

The rut is here boys snow or shine if you can be out there! The big dogs are running! I had 1 hour of hunting I squeezed in tonight. My two spots are both excellent but one we have cows on and the other has been clear all year and on boy is it overfloweth with deer activity. Probably saw 30 deer tonight. Couldn't make it to my stand so stalk was on. Saw two huge mules but not the ones I'm looking for. Walked around some more and saw two WT does, they went running up a hillside and just atop that in tall weeds was a monster of a WT buck. I only caught him fleeing over the hill at 700 yds but he was huge. Tried putting a chase on just to get a good look but no luck. I think I finally found my #1 boys!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Saw a good one tonight at about 50 yds, probly would of passed him though knowing the potential this place has. There was quite a few other small bucks and does out and about too.


----------



## hunterhewi

All smaller bucks and does here tonight. Lots of movement before dark.


----------



## aeast236

Going in the morning. Good wind but 10 degrees....hope something is moving even if it's the resident squirrels to humor me.


----------



## kansasboi

Great buck fowl, your daughter is too cute! 
Good luck boys I'm headed to my blind in the am for an extended sit, with Mr. Buddy heater and my ******* heater body suit aka old sleeping bag.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

Drove to my place today and first stop was to pull cards.... low and behold I'm driving in the bean stubble and the buck I've been trying to kill for 3 years but I've never seen on the hoof jumps up out of timber strip that runs thru the field.... until this year, I had only gotten 1 series of shooting light pictures of this deer. Luckily, he headed off in a direction with no cover so I knew he'd be back. I hurried up and swapped out cards and moved a camera. Grabbed a shower, checked my cards (lots of activity) and hit the stand by 1:30. 

This cold has them up and moving because I had only been gone for 90 minutes and there was a deer in front of the camera I had just pulled the card from. 

I had really good activity for the late afternoon right up to quitting time. There was a buck running a doe off in the timber that I couldn't get much of a good look at. The does started piling out into the beans. That big shooter came back but got distracted by a hot doe... he took her off into the pasture and I lost track of him. I had 2 other mature bucks offer easy shots but not for today. 

The wind on Friday and Saturday is terrible for that farm so I'm looking at Sunday for my next trek out.


----------



## ikeinks

Not much movement tonight for me but saw a massive buck about 100 yards from my house. Running down the middle of the road and he stopped and looked right at me. I would put him at 170+ and got my blood going. Unfortunately I'm going to sit tomorrow morning out and get some work done before the weekend.


----------



## muliesflatties

Im headed out this morning in hopes to catch this guy slacking. Had him come thru last Sat morning at 0 dark thirty. 



 Not sure of a game plan on Saturdays sit, since Ive never bowhunted in a snow fury. I can either sit corn or bean field edges or I have crp on top of a hill or down in the bottom in the trees. Whats everyones game plan?


----------



## cunninghamww

Still. Quiet. Cold.


----------



## Arch

snow this weekend cold temp rut coming on this weekend is going to be great hunting


----------



## hunterhewi

Same here 0 movement so far this morning


----------



## Vabaseball10

I don't know whats going on with the deer. I thought the cold weather would get things moving. Last week I have pics of some older bucks up and trailing does, this week I have very little movement of bucks or does, and what I do have is 3 a.m. in the morning. I'm almost thinking the does on my property have been bred already, and the bucks moved on? We spoke with a cattle rancher at a gas station last night, and he said he's been seeing deer in his fields when he's checking his cattle around 3 a.m. too.


----------



## RickySch

Vabaseball10 said:


> I don't know whats going on with the deer. I thought the cold weather would get things moving. Last week I have pics of some older bucks up and trailing does, this week I have very little movement of bucks or does, and what I do have is 3 a.m. in the morning. I'm almost thinking the does on my property have been bred already, and the bucks moved on? We spoke with a cattle rancher at a gas station last night, and he said he's been seeing deer in his fields when he's checking his cattle around 3 a.m. too.


At the same thought process as you had a lot of bucks coming in and staying around and now I get I wander every so often and its around midnight but my deer on the property I hunt are pretty nocturnal as it is


----------



## hunterhewi

Really hopin it would bust loose this week. Small young bucks is all ive seen


----------



## Vabaseball10

Is it just a weird trickle rut? or are ya'll just thinking the bucks got up and ready, but the does weren't ready? What are you thinking about the rut?


----------



## PK_IN_KC

I've got a wireless camera and noticing that the deer are moving right now but are definitely sleeping in late. The colder temps has them getting out of their beds later than normal.


----------



## KSArcher06

It was on yesterday morning, I had 15 Bucks chasing does within the first half hour of sitting. Was finally able to tag my first buck with a bow needless to say im hooked!


----------



## Boldread

He is a stud, mass all the way through


----------



## Jarsh30

Wow, KS archer! For a first bow buck, wow! Can't wait to hear the score. 
Guys I'm sorry about all the non rut activity. Im north of garden city and like I said before it's full blown here. Hope it picks up for you guys! Love seeing big bucks hit the ground!


----------



## RickySch

KSArcher06 said:


> View attachment 2084484
> 
> View attachment 2084493
> 
> 
> It was on yesterday morning, I had 15 Bucks chasing does within the first half hour of sitting. Was finally able to tag my first buck with a bow needless to say im hooked!


Talk about setting high standards lol what a beast still waiting on my first buck kill with bow!


----------



## Hawkfarm

KSArcher06 said:


> View attachment 2084484
> 
> View attachment 2084493
> 
> 
> It was on yesterday morning, I had 15 Bucks chasing does within the first half hour of sitting. Was finally able to tag my first buck with a bow needless to say im hooked!


That is a real dandy for sure. Congrats. Sounds like you were in the right spot.


----------



## PK_IN_KC

Congratulations KSarcher!


----------



## APAsuphan

That buck is a monster!! Wow!


----------



## MNsticker

Got this Guy on November 5th at 0900 in a big draw. He came in out of a cedar thicket on a bench and milled around right by me at 20 yards and gave me a perfect broadside shot. After the shot he under my tree and was pumping blood all over. Made it 35 yards and tipped!!


----------



## KCJayhawk

KSArcher06 said:


> View attachment 2084484
> 
> View attachment 2084493
> 
> 
> It was on yesterday morning, I had 15 Bucks chasing does within the first half hour of sitting. Was finally able to tag my first buck with a bow needless to say im hooked!


Are you in northeast KS? LV county?


----------



## zap

Holy tines......batman.

Nice!


----------



## REDVANES

Man oh man was it on the last 2 days. I saw 50 deer between Wednesday and Thursday. Finally saw a shooter yesterday at 10:30 with a fork and a doe. That sucker dwarfed those 2 other deer body wise. One of those bucks where as soon as you see him you know it's a shooter. No need to count points or add up inches. He was a good one but the closest he got was 70 yards. I had a blast even though I haven't filled my tag yet.

Lots of bucks scent checking with their noses to the ground! I'm looking forward to hunting in the snow tomorrow!

Good luck Fellas!


----------



## kspseshooter

Gonna be tough to beat that first buck. Nice!


----------



## MNsticker

kspseshooter said:


> Gonna be tough to beat that first buck. Nice!


Heck of nice first deer. LOVE the mass all the way through!!! Congrats KSarcher


----------



## Dieselbuilder

*After seeing some of the pics here, almost afraid to post my first deer.*

Got my first archery deer yesterday about 4:50 PM.







Not one of the big 10 pointers we have been seeing on cams, but for my first I will take it.


----------



## shadetree

Dieselbuilder said:


> Got my first archery deer yesterday about 4:50 PM.
> View attachment 2084570
> 
> Not one of the big 10 pointers we have been seeing on cams, but for my first I will take it.


Hey, I think that is a great bow deer. Congratulations!!


----------



## gcjhawk

Nice Bucks Fellas. I saw one mature buck cruising this morning and one following a doe nothing else. Pulled the cards and didn't see much during the day since the end of last week.


----------



## zap

Dieselbuilder said:


> Got my first archery deer yesterday about 4:50 PM.
> View attachment 2084570
> 
> Not one of the big 10 pointers we have been seeing on cams, but for my first I will take it.


Nice, brother!


----------



## Webbslinger

The bucks are on their feet. You guys and gals are putting some really good bucks on the ground. Congrats and continued success to all others pursuing whitetails this season. Be safe in this cold weather and be sure to wear your safety harness!


----------



## zap

That's a slob, Webbslinger!

Congrats.


----------



## gasman8

Got this one Tuesday 11/11 near Zedna


----------



## bghunter7777

awesome bucks guys!


----------



## Luckyman85

Got my first bow buck on Nov. 8 on WIHA. Not what I had in mind going hunt Kansas but, couldn't pass him up on my last night for my first bow buck.


----------



## zap

nice!


----------



## muliesflatties

Nice deer everyone! Im ready to spend the next 2 days in the stand! Had to leave this morning to head back to work right when the deer were starting to move. 10am is when it was like a switch went off and deer were moving everywhere.


----------



## outdooraholic

Went out today, and I saw 2 does and one fawn buck - acting like he got kicked off the teet today. Also shot a coyote with some severe mange. I was sitting on the ground, and through the brush my first thought was dam thats a tall armadillo haha. Only antlered buck I saw was on my way to hunt standing in the middle of the road tending a doe in the ditch

Some pretty phenominal bucks being taken out - congrats to all (pretty jealous haha)


----------



## kansasboi

muliesflatties said:


> Nice deer everyone! Im ready to spend the next 2 days in the stand! Had to leave this morning to head back to work right when the deer were starting to move. 10am is when it was like a switch went off and deer were moving everywhere.


Had the opposite here, was covered up in deer from first light to 8:30, with 6 different bucks chasing does. Then nothing and got out at 10:30. 
Awesome bucks everyone, got my cousin coming out for 7 days and we"ll be hittin it hard. His standards are lower than mine so there should be some blood spilled, I'm still trying to get a bead back on my target bucks. Good luck guys it's primetime!


----------



## d3ue3ce

Well I slept in with the ridiculous temps this morning, and got on stand around noon. Tried to get in earlier, but had a few things come up. Sat until dark and saw 2 bucks. Both before 130. Grunted in the second one to about 6 yards, and the wind swirled on me. Nothing to eventful, but Ill be in the same stand in the morning. Heres the video of the buck I grunted in. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tl3PZ5DynBs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## asmith4

Got this buck I called Floppy yesterday evening at 508 Ha. Found him this morning. Lost blood at night. Daylight sure helped. Got him on camera on the ninth about 11am and him fighting another buck. Checked the cam that morning and decided to hunt it and hope. Wind was blowing right at him. About a 10 yard shot and got it on video.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Sat all day today on a cut corn field, saw 21 deer and 3 shooters. At first light I watched a 170+ at 150 yards with a doe. At 1:15 had a 150-155 come across the field but couldn't get him to come over. At 3:30 a 160 cruised through the field and skirted me at 75 yards. I gave him every call I had, he would't come in either. I should have put out the doe decoy like I planned, I think he would have came to it. 

It was 14 degrees when I went in before daylight but hardly any wind so it wasn't bad. Best movement I've seen so far, seems like the bucks are coming off lockdown and looking for more action. Hoping tomorrow is even better.


----------



## ikeinks

I sat in timber along the river tonight and saw 2 raccoons. What an evening!


----------



## lbecker26

going out in the morning to sit on a cut bean field wondering if I should use a buck or doe decoy? or does It matter at this time?


----------



## zap

If you were looking to get laid would you be more likely to go and investigate a man or a woman?


----------



## d3ue3ce

zap said:


> If you were looking to get laid would you be more likely to go and investigate a man or a woman?


Depends. If a guy half your size is blocking your route to her, probably confront him first


----------



## lbecker26

I get your point, but I have been told to use a buck decoy by 3 diff buddies who all have hunted and done great for many years... I was just curious which would be best? weather a buck would rather come to a doe or to a dominate buck to fight and chase him off? which would work better


----------



## arctic hunter

Saw a few squirrels tonight, but that was it. Did jump a buck bedded with a doe on the way in. May just need to let that stand rest a couple of days.


----------



## zap

Why would one buck chase off another buck if there is no doe there?


----------



## zap

arctic hunter said:


> Saw a few squirrels tonight, but that was it. Did jump a buck bedded with a doe on the way in. May just need to let that stand rest a couple of days.


If there is a doe in estrus there it is a good time to be there.


----------



## daltonprosser

Well since I've already killed my buck it's time to start killing some geese!


----------



## lbecker26

I guess it's a doe decoy with some estrus sent then...


----------



## zap

d3ue3ce said:


> Depends. If a guy half your size is blocking your route to her, probably confront him first


I thought we are talking about one decoy?


----------



## lbecker26

ya just one decoy haha..


----------



## d3ue3ce

zap said:


> Why would one buck chase off another buck if there is no doe there?


Same reason Bucks chase off other bucks all season long. They are born to eat, fight and breed.


----------



## arctic hunter

zap said:


> If there is a doe in estrus there it is a good time to be there.


I see your point. Not sure how far they went. The draw they were in is about a 1/4 mile long. The buck she was with wasn't a shooter. But maybe one of my others will come through in the morning. Winds should be good for that spot as long as its not too much out of the east.


----------



## SDC

My buddies son killed this nice one tonight, his first deer with a bow. Needles to say, he's very happy:shade:


----------



## Spencer

They are dropping like flies!









Lots of good movement tonight!


----------



## kscumminsdriver

Kansas Bruisers said:


> seems like the bucks are coming off lockdown and looking for more action.


That matches what I saw on Thursday.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

I'm just now starting to have some nice bucks show up. I feel like my time is coming just anytime now.....This morning I was on stand at 5:30am lil later I hear what sounds like a deer walk by my stand but can't make nothing out but a blk blob. Didn't think much of it and only ended up seeing a pack of 5 coyotes! So I get down and check my camera later......that deer I heard walk by was my target buck that I have been hunting since 2011! I have been close to killing this buck about 4 times now. I'm guessing he is an 8.5 year old now and has lost some inches since his peak in 12' but if he EVER gives me the chance I'll still take him. But I am not holding out for him anymore been empty handed long enough. Only saw 5 does tonight.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Spencer said:


> They are dropping like flies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of good movement tonight!


I had a buck show up this week that resembles that top buck, cool looking buck!


----------



## Arch

Who's going today


----------



## bsstalker

I'm headed out shortly. Nice stud 8 asmith4!


----------



## whitetail hnter

headed out in about 20min


----------



## JWilson90

Good luck to everyone still hunting hard


----------



## WMA HUNTER

Going back to Georgia today from my first Kansas trip. 

Just want to comment on what a great hunting you all have out here. We had a great time and met all really nice folks the last week .


----------



## ikeinks

Snowing but nothing moving yet


----------



## Jarsh30

Beautiful morning good luck gentlemen!


----------



## ikeinks

Nebraska rifle season starts today, I've heard 10 plus shots already.


----------



## ksgobbler

Brother had a small buck chase two does by his stand. On the way home a mile down the road a 140-150 buck stood 20 yards off the road with not a care in the world. We are going to chase some ducks then if it goes well he may e back out this evening.


----------



## zap

I may hunt today, should I dress warm?

:confused3:


----------



## gcjhawk

zap said:


> I may hunt today, should I dress warm?
> 
> :confused3:


Yeah, but the humidity is a killer.


----------



## zap

At least my sinus's wont dry out.....

Im having coffee and watching for deer out the windows......:wink:


----------



## zap




----------



## shaffer88

zap said:


> At least my sinus's wont dry out.....
> 
> Im having coffee and watching for deer out the windows......:wink:


Kind of like Vegas out here " dry heat" !!! Just waiting had a spiker breed a doe here last night hoping she sticks around and one of the other shooters swings by. Btw the temp and wind make for a slow sit without activity


----------



## zap

just starting to snow....


----------



## RickySch

This snow going to hunker them or get them moving?


----------



## zap

zap said:


>



two times in the last week or so I have glanced out that window and there were turkeys standing there looking in...I am talking within a few feet.


----------



## zap

RickySch said:


> This snow going to hunker them or get them moving?


Yup.


----------



## lbecker26

just started snowing here may have to go for an evening hit


----------



## lbecker26

no movement this morning a little cold just wish I had seen some deer


----------



## weshawk5

I got out a little late but haven't seen a thing


----------



## shaffer88

Is it a good or bad sign if I've only used my broadhead to open a new can of skoal? cause I'm not takin these gloves off


----------



## Gtrembly2

Sat this morning saw nothing except a fox on the way home saw one but that got jumped up my a truck driving in a field. Hopefully they are moving tonight.


----------



## RickySch

Well I'm ready to pull my card some ******* came to my blind and put a damn rabbit head on top of it or a some miracle a a bobcat used it as a eating place


----------



## zap

RickySch said:


> Well I'm ready to pull my card some ******* came to my blind and put a damn rabbit head on top of it or a some miracle a a bobcat used it as a eating place



Waiting for pics.......


----------



## RickySch

Wont know til I get home


----------



## d3ue3ce

Ground has been fully white here for most of the morning. About to head out and sit the rest of the day.


----------



## kstatemallards

Had 5 does and 4 fawns come out to eat in the corn pile last night. The previous night a couple bucks came out with the does. When the does came out they were acting real suspicious because they must have smelled us. I'm guessing the bucks were just sitting in the woods looking at the does and thinking there's no way I'm coming out there. I hate swirling winds.


----------



## ikeinks

It's been slow here, snow is done and saw a nice one chasing a doe grunting loud but they never came in. Wind has picked up and it's cold


----------



## zap

just a dusting here......be careful in the trees, it will be slippery.


----------



## lbecker26

doesn't look like this will be more than just a dusting either.. hopefully the bucks are moving this afternoon.. I know there are a few shooters out there. got em on camera. just very early early in the morning... just need them to swing by when I'm in the tree haha.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

No snow in Cowley. And no bucks seen either, just a doe and fawn. I have not seen any rutting activity while on stand but my camera shows em moving and in daylight. Just not at the stands I'm at! I know there are some good bucks around my places, but that's the problem with only being able to hunt the outskirts of the good stuff. I sure am not being able to deal with this cold like I use to either.


----------



## bramk

Slow. Sat till 11. Hopefully afternoons are better


----------



## RickySch

left at 11 aswell and then the snow stopped and felt sick to my stomach cause i know they were moving just had a could 10 yeR OLD WITH ME


----------



## RickySch

So whatever or whoever put rabbit head on my blind managed to elude my cameras maybe bigfoot did it


----------



## zap

RickySch said:


> So whatever or whoever put rabbit head on my blind managed to elude my cameras maybe bigfoot did it


Was the head cut with a knife or not?


----------



## RickySch

wont let me upload the pic for some reason looked like a clean cut


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

170p&ywhitail said:


> No snow in Cowley. And no bucks seen either, just a doe and fawn. I have not seen any rutting activity while on stand but my camera shows em moving and in daylight. Just not at the stands I'm at! I know there are some good bucks around my places, but that's the problem with only being able to hunt the outskirts of the good stuff. I sure am not being able to deal with this cold like I use to either.


170,

why just the outskirts? not able to hunt in there?


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

RickySch said:


> wont let me upload the pic for some reason looked like a clean cut


kinda weird. You got some buddy's that might do something twisted and sick like that? If so, they may need some couch time with a professional..


----------



## RickySch

MOBIGBUCKS said:


> kinda weird. You got some buddy's that might do something twisted and sick like that? If so, they may need some couch time with a professional..


no buddys that know where my blind is and havent done anything to piss of any land owners around so idk just creepy thing


----------



## zap

CCL is a god thing.....:wink:


----------



## Gtrembly2

RickySch said:


> no buddys that know where my blind is and havent done anything to piss of any land owners around so idk just creepy thing


Always carry a side arm. You never know.


----------



## zap

If you are carrying a sidearm in the late season it may be good to be sure that where you keep it makes it accessible with lotsa clothing on.


----------



## kansasboi

Hawk dropped it. 
Headed out to slip in backside of a pasture and put up a blind & tumbleweed it in on a trail slipping into a pond. Target buck and smaller buck are bedded in the front of pasture/wheat stubble 1/4 mile off road with a hot doe. Been there since 9, hopefully head my way this evening it's the only cover for miles..


----------



## zap

Go Kboy!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

MOBIGBUCKS said:


> 170,
> 
> why just the outskirts? not able to hunt in there?


Nope, either leased or spoken for. Most of my spots are 80 acres or less and border the whitetail sanctuary's.


----------



## weshawk5

kansasboi said:


> Hawk dropped it.
> Headed out to slip in backside of a pasture and put up a blind & tumbleweed it in on a trail slipping into a pond. Target buck and smaller buck are bedded in the front of pasture/wheat stubble 1/4 mile off road with a hot doe. Been there since 9, hopefully head my way this evening it's the only cover for miles..


Goodluck


----------



## Jarsh30

A friend and I will be out headed out in an hour. Hopefully at least one of us has some pictures to post tonight!!!


----------



## ksgobbler

Brother sat this morning. Saw a small buck chasing 2 does. We then went and killed a limit of ducks mid day in 40 minutes. He was headed back out and just texted me that he bumped big buck walking in.


----------



## ikeinks

Back at it as well. Zero wind


----------



## Heavy ten

How much snow did we get in north central kansas today.


----------



## zap

I hunted up HIGH this afternoon.......:lol:


----------



## shadetree

shaffer88 said:


> Is it a good or bad sign if I've only used my broadhead to open a new can of skoal? cause I'm not takin these gloves off


It's a good sign. Time in a stand with a good dip is what it's about.


----------



## d3ue3ce

Saw thus little dude cruising at 3pm, and a young 8 cruising around and came by at 5. That was my day.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Saw nothing this evening.


----------



## Gtrembly2

Sat in butler county saw a fox this morning and the backside of a doe this afternoon not much movement.


----------



## bdmatson

Spending the weekend in SW KS hunting pheasants around Hugoton. Beautiful morning today and a little windy this afternoon. We pushed out some irrigation corners with standing milo and bumped up a 170+ big boy and doe bedded in the middle of the milo. Those were the only deer we saw. On a positive bird hunting note, we saw a fair number of pheasants throughout the day and a lot of quail. It was a great day to be outside.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Second day in a row I had some action on a cut corn field surrounded by timber. At 12:50 had a shooter come out and ate corn for 25 minutes about 300 yards away. I sat at the top of the field in a weed filled ditch, at 5:00 I decided to sneak through the stubble to the south end of the field. Should have done it 10 minutes sooner, got within 70 yards of a doe leading a buck across the field to the west. Huge body 160+ 10 point. Right after that I watched a doe and good size buck come in to the field about 100 yards away. 

Seen 6 shooters over 150" in the last two days on this field, got my spot picked out for tomorrow and hoping that will get me close enough to sling an arrow at one of them.


----------



## kspseshooter

zap said:


> I hunted up HIGH this afternoon.......:lol:


I hope you wore your harness Marty!![emoji1]


----------



## zap

:wink:


----------



## AintNoGriz

Sat with my son in the blind and saw one doe at 4:15. 3 sits with him at this blind and the one doe. I went out yesterday afternoon with the intention of moving it, but changed my mind......


----------



## kstatemallards

Six years ago I got on camera a buck I named Sticker. He's been a ghost his entire life and he's only been seen once by my buddy 4 years ago. I have 1,000's of pictures of him. Mostly at night but a couple times a year he'll show up in the daylight. Mostly during snowy/cold days. 

Tonight was the first time I've laid eyes on him. He came out into the field at 5:10. Him and a 130 inch 9 point started to square off and the 9 decided that wasn't a good idea. 

Unfortunately Sticker has broke off his entire left beam. He's never even broke a tine since he was 2.5. 

After the brief standoff Sticker made his way towards me. He stopped and surveyed the three does that were in the field at 45 yards. He was quartering to me and I debated very hard about taking the shot. My temptations told me to let an arrow fly because this is a miracle that he's even this close. However, I decided to let him do his thing and he ended up walking towards me again. He got to 30 yards and I needed him to take 3 more steps to clear an overhanging tree. You know how the story unfolds. He caught my wind and wasted no time bounding away. None of the other deer that were closer to my wind direction were suspicious....except this old boy. 

And if you're wondering I didn't care that his left side was completely broke off. I don't care what he will score. 

Here's a screenshot from the video we took.


----------



## zap

nice!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Kstatemallards, I know how it is to have a long history with one. Good luck!


----------



## kstatemallards

Thanks. I'll need it.


----------



## shaffer88

Ended the night with loads of spikes forks and little sixes, , throw in a few NOT hot doe made for an uneventful eve


----------



## ikeinks

I saw 6 does tonight. My heart was beating out of my chest.


----------



## zap

It sure LOOKS cold outside........:mg:


----------



## kansasboi

zap said:


> It sure LOOKS cold outside........:mg:


Yep, felt like -6 blowing snow 20mph north winds here. Chickened out slept in and now cutting firewood, kicking myself..confidence in my spots is starting to get rattled, it's officially grind time.


----------



## zap

Now is the time when we need to keep a tight grip on the fact that we have a good plan and the ability to carry it out.


----------



## ksgobbler

Brother had a close call with a shooter 8. Does was rubbing her neck on a tree and she took off when he came sprinting at her. He put down his head and started walking towards the ground blind. Hit the 50 yard mark and wouldn't come closer. Then he pulled the SD card of the camera we have in a excellent spot and lost the card on the walk back to the truck.


----------



## RickySch

Anyone seen Much this cold morning


----------



## Gtrembly2

Gonna skip today and relax and hit it hard monday tuesday hopefully snow sticks around and shows where they are moving. I would much rather be on the ground stalking than in a tree waiting.


----------



## zap

Well, I am gonna gear up and sit in the ground hide for a while.

Good luck to everyone else who is out there.


----------



## d3ue3ce

Been seeing most deer between 130-4, so I'm headed out around 1130 to sit the rest of the day. Looked at the weather and slept in this morning.


----------



## zap

I got set up and right away a Bobcat came thru.......



:lol:


----------



## Awdbyhm

Marty, make sure to hit that bobcat in it's vitals.


----------



## zap

I forgot the RPG......


----------



## ikeinks

Saw two nice bucks out at 1130-12ish during my coffee drive, not hunting today.


----------



## RickySch

zap said:


> I got set up and right away a Bobcat came thru.......
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


That's a wall hanger there


----------



## zap

They are stealthy also......


----------



## kspseshooter

North of you?


----------



## zap

The property to the west, the old logging road.


----------



## Awdbyhm

Its only an s-150 anyway, I'd wait for an older 853 to shoot...


----------



## zap

Exactly...


----------



## kstatemallards

My luck changed this evening! I got revenge on a buck that winded me a few days ago. I'll have the story and pics after dinner.


----------



## JWilson90

kstatemallards said:


> My luck changed this evening! I got revenge on a buck that winded me a few days ago. I'll have the story and pics after dinner.


Awesome. Cant wait for pics


----------



## d3ue3ce

kstatemallards said:


> My luck changed this evening! I got revenge on a buck that winded me a few days ago. I'll have the story and pics after dinner.


Awesome cant wait for story and pics!


Uneventful night for me. Saw a lot of fresh sign in the snow where I as in the timber. . . . Apparently I should have been set up over a corn field. On the walk out, saw 10 deer in the corn, including a couple bucks chasing does around. Going for an ambush attack tomorrow evening. . . . Not going to be fun with the temps and wind, but hey, its The rut. . .


----------



## RickySch

Two long cold day sits and not a deer one seen  congrats to the guys laying them down gonna take the week off and hit again next weekand


----------



## zap

All I saw today was a bobcat.

10:30-2 and 4-5:30.

Two different spots.

Back at it in the am, maybe earlier.


----------



## lbecker26

going to be cold and windy tomorrow man. i'll be heading out trying to stay warm 20ft up


----------



## zap

Negative wind chills......


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Bumped 6 does/fawns on way in. Then the neighbor bumped em back to me bout 10 min later. That was it.


----------



## lbecker26

yes sir... trying to talk myself into getting out there in the morning. I have a feeling it going to be brutal.


----------



## outdooraholic

Sat today from 11-6p. 2 fawn bucks around 1p, and two dinks cruisin through around 3. As I'm walking out, I made out a nice skyline silhouette of a 130's buck and another dink. Managed to spook 5 does as well.


----------



## my3sons

My son scored on this buck Saturday on a spot and stalk. Not a giant but to hard to pass up, thought I would share. Blake


----------



## kstatemallards

This isn't much of a story but here it goes. A couple nights ago I had an encounter with a buck I've been chasing for 6 years. Needless to say it didn't go well and he winded me even though every other deer in the field paid no attention to my wind. I guess there's a reason he's so old. After that encounter I decided I was going to slip in their backdoor and hunt their bedding area. This may sound like a bad idea but I've only hunted this stand one other time this year. The first time I hunted this area. I had a close encounter with a buck I call the Split 11. He caught my wind at 30 yards and never closed the gap enough for a shot. 

This morning my buddy and I got to the field at 5:35 (shooting light at 6:30 ish). The setup only had one treestand in it so we had to put up another one in the dark so he could film. That ended up being a chore and we finally got setup and ready to go around 6:30. As I was talking to my buddy about what he needed to do with the camera I heard a grunt to my left. At the time I figured it would a couple trees banging together. About 30 seconds later I caught movement out of the corner of my eye and a mature buck was making his was right down the trail. I whispered to my buddy to turn the camera on and get ready. I quickly drew my bow back and was going to take a shot while he was slowly walking but the low light made it difficult to get a clear and ethical shot. I stopped him with a "meh" and I was able to settle my pin on him. Unfortunately, or fortunately, depending how you look at it, my shot was high and I spined him. He dropped in his tracks and proceeded to make a snow angel in the ground. After a finishing shot he was done. 

The deer ended up being the Split 11 that winded me in that area a few days prior. Only this time he was missing his signature split...it broke off sometime over the previous couple of days. What's kind of cool is that I'm guessing the Split 11 and the buck who's beam was completely broke off from last night were responsible for each others missing bone.

The Split 11 scored 146.5. Would have been 154 with his tine still attached.


----------



## kstatemallards




----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

Great buck kstate!!


----------



## zap

Nice buck, Kstatem.

:thumbs_up


----------



## d3ue3ce

Nice buck!! Way to get it done at first light!


----------



## Jarsh30

My son scored on this buck Saturday on a spot and stalk. Not a giant but to hard to pass up, thought I would share. Blake[/QUOTE]

That hog looks a lot like a cross breed similar to one I have running around my place. In my book that thing is a giant. Score it as a whitetail and see what you get lol. Unique mule there great job to your son!


----------



## kansasboi

Great buck kstate! Might be able to find that tine somewhere..


----------



## MBaboon

I saw a doe trailing behind and sticking with her two yearlings yesterday. A buddy a few miles away saw the same thing (Marion County). Any speculation if this is a case of the doe already being bred, or just coming in a little later? The yearlings were on the larger side so I don't think they were late births. Do does immediately hook back up with their yearlings after being bred I wonder?


----------



## Gtrembly2

Nothing moving this morning except one yote. Made a bold decision to move the blind mid morning. Lots and lots of tracks in snow. Gonna pull an all day sit hopefully something walks by sooner than later.


----------



## Brad H

Finally was able to run into a big 10 I had been chasing. Came in scent checking 3 does under my stand. Tried finding him that night with no luck. Found him the next morning about 730 and the coyotes had eaten him up pretty bad. Only one shoulder left of meat.


----------



## tclong03

How many of you guys on here are Hunting on private, public, or leased? Or Hunting with the big ******* outfitters?


----------



## Gtrembly2

30 acre plot family owns for me. Not much land at all.


----------



## MBaboon

Public land for me.


----------



## hunterhewi

Hunting private land here have a good buddy that lets me hunt and a couple of farmers that let me


----------



## tclong03

Public Land is almost worthless do to outfitters lureing game off of public.


----------



## hunterhewi

Brad H that is an awesome looking buck! Too bad the yotes got to jom first.


----------



## shaffer88

Got it done yesterday, before our snow hit!







and then finished the day with a spectacular 40-45 min two man limit! Of mallards. My day yesterday http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2360737


----------



## hunterhewi

Great buck Shaff! Congrats!


----------



## lbecker26

anyone hunting today or this evening. thinking about trying to move my blind this afternoon for an evening sit.. just not sure if anyting will be moving or not in this wind


----------



## BradleyP

Hunt my own private land. Only ever hunted public for upland game.


----------



## hunterhewi

Ill be out trying my luck this afternoon


----------



## lbecker26

nice I just hope they are up in this wind


----------



## lbecker26

will you be in the tree or in a ground blind?


----------



## Jarsh30

Oh man am I jealous of you guys out hunting! I've hunt one combined day during the rut lol. One morning and one evening....it's killing me! Good luck!


----------



## hunterhewi

Ill be in a tree. Hope to see some shooters up. The ol lady seen what she said was a good 150 last night after dark. She knows her scoring so it was probably close. Hunted hard last week with not a one shooter sighting. Coulda killed multiple small young bucks


----------



## lbecker26

same I have a few shooters on camera one sighting in person to far away though. seen some small bucks and does a couple times...


----------



## zap

Small doe just walked past, her tarsals looked immaculate....


----------



## Dixie07

Went out hunting last night and decided to hunt from behind my ghost blind due to the wind not being right for any of my stands. I saw 3 does and a descent 8 walking in. Finally got to the spot I had decided to sit, which was against a hedge tree with a briar patch. I got setup by 2:00, at 3:00 a nice 8 was at 30 yards, but i had forgotten to range anything and at the time didnt really know distance, so I didn't risk taking a shot. Not 2 minutes after that a spike came through on the same trail. It was pretty quiet until about 4:30 when a small 6 came out of nowhere 60 yards behind me. 15 minutes after that a 3X5 came up at about 70 yards behind me and started to work a scrape. I had actually passed on this buck last Friday. I snort wheezed at him just to see how he'd react. He went on down the line and worked another scrape so I snortwheezed at him again. At this point, he started walking away and then took a left hand turn headed right for me. I grabbed my bow, and he was five yards away from me to my right. I drew back, he took a couple of steps, I yelled 'Hey!' at him to get him to stop and let it fly. He went 20 yards, stood there for a minute, and then fell over dead. It is kind of bittersweet being done for the season. He is definitely a young buck, but I got caught up in the hunt, and it was for sure the best/most exciting hunt I have ever had. Shooting them from the ground with a bow is pretty awesome! Until this hunt, I had always been on the fence about the Ghost Blind as well.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Yesterday was at my folks-in-laws house for a family get together from their side, and at 2:30 somebody yells out, "hey, there is a deer on the road and it is a big buck". Everyone ran over to the window and the largest 8 pointer I think I have seen was walking down the gravel road, mouth open, walking slow. He walked to my FIL's driveway and jumped the fence on the ground on the east side of the road. My FIL got him on video. 

He has to have near or at 25-26" main beams, super tall G2 and G3's. My FIL has a roadkill rack of a 140" 8 point, and this big boy blows it away. He had to be 150"+. Huge for an 8 pointer, I know. Thought I would share. If I can somehow get the video from him and post it to photobucket, I will, but could be a while. 

Awesome bucks pics everyone....keep it coming.


----------



## hunterhewi

Feeling rut is getting fired up here. Just rattled in a HUGE 10. Every bit of 170. Tons of mass, came through behind me right by the stand i crawled out of about an hour ago. Came out onto rye at 70 yards and i couldnt get him to come another 20 yards. He turned and walked off as my heart sank. He is a giant, booner for sure. Thought it was going to happen tonight boys. Maybe ill catch him messing up this weekend


----------



## skippyturtle

Shot this one yesterday evening. Not the biggest and not as big as some i passed but it was a great hunt and i made some awesome memories.


----------



## zap

its a tad brisk out......


----------



## shadetree

I took the dog out this afternoon to try to find a covey or two. Made a pretty big round and was surprised not to cut more than 3 sets of deer tracks in the snow. Our whitetail populations have been down for at least 3 years now. They cut out the doe tags, thank goodness.


----------



## d3ue3ce

Tonight was COLDDDDD. . . Sat a stand that dad shot a buck out of several days ago. Pulled the card and had at least 6 different bucks on cam in the last 2 days coming by the stand. Its a travel corridor between 2 big blocks of timber. I have corn on our property as well. Right at dark had a buck come to 20 yards, limping. He had a huge body. I was sizing him up in the binos for a good 5-10 mins. He had 5 points on his right side, and a single spike on the other maybe 10-12" long. He was tall, but not all that heavy. I debated and debated for a hwile, as he was eating beans, but I elected to pass, not knowing for sure how old he was. Not to mention it was right at dark, and I didnt feel like dealing with a deer in this weather tonight unless it would have been a giant! ha

Heres one of the bucks that showed up on cam Never seen him before. Have a few pictures of him there right at first shooting light 2 days ago. I wont get to hunt this stand until wed morning with the wind.


----------



## kstatemallards

kansasboi said:


> Great buck kstate! Might be able to find that tine somewhere..


That would be awesome. It's prolly laying next to the beam of the other big buck I had an encounter with.


----------



## shawns

We are leaving tomorrow for S.E. Kansas. They are saying it seems to just be getting good.


----------



## zap

Where are you coming from?


----------



## shawns

Alabama. We've been hunting right outside Ft. Scott for the last 5 years.


----------



## zap

Good luck, brother.
Its been a strange November so far. I think an awful lot of doe came into estrus at the same time.


----------



## shawns

i appreciate it. I will try to give a few " rut activity " updates for you guys. Best of luck to all!


----------



## shaffer88

Sloppy great deer man!

Shawns- you should be fine this last weekend has been hopping. On the way to daughters dance class saw two different sets of bucks tending does in bean field


----------



## Jarsh30

Rut activity is in complete swing. Saw 3 mega bruisers tonight. I was working around my best spot all afternoon and never got a chance to go after them except one! It was on the wee edges of darkness and this buck runs across the road in front of me and stops 50 yds out in my field. Huge by all means but I was so unsure of his actual size I let him walk.....looking back he was a monster and I should have shot!!!!!


----------



## kybeau

Put this one on the ground Nov 16th at 8am. 147 5/8 with 21.5 inside spead


----------



## Jarsh30

Great job! Awesome buck!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Saw about a dozen mix does and fawns this evening. Which is a heck of a lot more then I been seeing. I had a lot of pictures of them but only one just kinda average buck. I'm thinking with that many does around sooner or later the big boys gotta come looking. Usually way before now I already have pics of a couple good ones on this property. So I'm thinking it hasn't cut loose yet in this spot. Would of thought with all them does in the field tonight something would of been checking em out!?!


----------



## Arch

what you all thinking the stage of the rut is?


----------



## outdoorsmannc

When I left the Concordia area on the 15th our bucks were in full lock down and had been for about 3 days.


----------



## hunterhewi

Last night i seen more rut activity than the week before. Seen the first shooter ive seen all year and thought it was goin to come together. Another 20 yards and it would have


----------



## HOYTFFZY11

I think it's on hard now around emporia. Had 2 different 3 1/2 yr old 8 pts come in to the decoy so far this morning and one of them snort wheezed at it. Then they found a doe back in the woods and started chasing her. Gonna sit tight for as long as I can. My cousin is a UPS driver and has seen them out everywhere for the last few days.


----------



## weshawk5

Have you guys that have been hunting in north central kansas seen a lot of rut activity there? I'm thinking of taking a couple days off work and hunting my spots in that area. Besides a few days it's been slow around where I live.


----------



## zmax hunter

Sounded like Babe Ruth and Hank Aaron squared off in the predawn woods this morning, trying to see whose bat would shatter first,..snorting, wheezing,.tearing thru the timber under-growth for 80yards,..more grunts,..then silence. wind wasnt in their favor, so im thinking they just went the way they did,..sure doubt it was a couple basket racks


----------



## Kick them up

I was out all last week and seeing a lot of small bucks but then Saturday / Sunday I found out the deal. It seems the big guys are staying back in the timber scent checking doe's before they go up the hill to feed. I have their trail pegged and had 2 shooters come down the trail within 24 hours. The big one is Casper the huge 8pt I only have velvet pic of back in early Sept. He came in at 8:03 am Sunday at 32yards and I blew the shot. I thought he was at 38-40 yards ( he came in quick and had no time to re range him) and had a very narrow shooting lane. I sailed my arrow over his back, but he didn't spook bad so I think I am still ok. Here is a pic of him from summer. He is the one in front of the cedar on the right upper part of the pic. 







Here is the question.. Do I move my set closer to the trail or continue to hang back at 30 plus yards from the trail??


----------



## weshawk5

Rwalline said:


> I was out all last week and seeing a lot of small bucks but then Saturday / Sunday I found out the deal. It seems the big guys are staying back in the timber scent checking doe's before they go up the hill to feed. I have their trail pegged and had 2 shooters come down the trail within 24 hours. The big one is Casper the huge 8pt I only have velvet pic of back in early Sept. He came in at 8:03 am Sunday at 32yards and I blew the shot. I thought he was at 38-40 yards ( he came in quick and had no time to re range him) and had a very narrow shooting lane. I sailed my arrow over his back, but he didn't spook bad so I think I am still ok. Here is a pic of him from summer. He is the one in front of the cedar on the right upper part of the pic.
> 
> View attachment 2087780
> Here is the question.. Do I move my set closer to the trail or continue to hang back at 30 plus yards from the trail??


If you've got a clear 30yd shot Id prob stay where your at. If it's more like 40 than Id maybe move a little closer so I had a better chance at a 25-35yd shot if you can do it without being detected. Just my opinion though, I'm by far no expert.


----------



## REDVANES

Brad H said:


> Finally was able to run into a big 10 I had been chasing. Came in scent checking 3 does under my stand. Tried finding him that night with no luck. Found him the next morning about 730 and the coyotes had eaten him up pretty bad. Only one shoulder left of meat.


Wow what a stud! congrats on a helluva deer!


----------



## ikeinks

weshawk5 said:


> Have you guys that have been hunting in north central kansas seen a lot of rut activity there? I'm thinking of taking a couple days off work and hunting my spots in that area. Besides a few days it's been slow around where I live.


Lockdown from what I've been seeing. Young bucks cruising but big ones have been showing up middle of the night on cam. Did see a nice one chasing Saturday morning. Seen bucks cruising around noon when it would warm up a bit last week. Who knows wish this warm week coming up? Good luck. Send me a pm if you want more info


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Didn't get out this evening. Took longer to work cattle then expected, story of my life.


----------



## PK_IN_KC

7 does and one large buck chasing them all over the field at last light. Couldn't see exactly how big buck he looked big.


----------



## d3ue3ce

Tonight turned out to be what I can say was incredible. Probably the most fun Ive ever had and not shot a deer. I saw at least 15 different bucks tonight. 2 were for sure shoters, and a couple more were close, but I couldnt tell for sure. It was like someone flipped a switch, and all of a sudden deer everywhere. at one time in sight, I could see 3 different does. All 3 each had 3 bucks chasing them. I had deer all around me. Didnt put down my bow until I had to and couldnt see. Even at that point, I still had deer running and grunting around me. Had a couple that I could have shot right at last light, but just couldnt be positive what exactly they were. Could see tall heavy antlers, but there are a couple tall heavy younger deer running around here too. 
Only have video of a couple does right before dark, as they were in front of me right at last camera light. That was about the tme all hell broke loose. I had deer down wind, up wind, cross wind both ways, and it was just purely a circus. 

Im heading to a different stand tomorrow morning, as the wind wont allow me to hunt this one, but Thursday it will change back to what it was today again. Hope to put one down tomorrow morning, to say they are moving, is an understatement.


----------



## hunterhewi

I have a feeling its just getting fired up boys! Ill be back at it thursday mornin


----------



## RickySch

well went out this evening and pulled my card thought this was pretty hilarious....also the one night i descide to stay home i have a shooter come in lol just my luck


----------



## kscumminsdriver

kstatemallards said:


> That would be awesome. It's prolly laying next to the beam of the other big buck I had an encounter with.


in 2008 my buddy shot a giant buck (ended up scoring over 200" N/T) and it had a busted tine... he had watched that deer fight another giant (guessed it was at least 170 as a typical) a few days before he killed. On a hunch he went out to that spot he saw the bucks fighting and found the broken tines... pretty awesome.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

In response to an early question, I have access on 2 pieces of property that my best friends family owns but I also lease a piece of property from another friends mother. I basically pay her property taxes but it's a great piece of property and I will tell you why.... in the 5 seasons I have been leasing it, I have hunted it who knows how many times and only NOT seen a deer one time and that was last year.

We have hunted WIHA a time or two when in college.

I hunted Sunday and it didn't disappoint. My best stand is setup for any wind that has a westerly component... straight west is best but WSW to NNW will work... anything with an East I don't hunt it which is why I didn't hunt on Saturday. I climbed up early and as soon as light broke I could see deer out feeding in the bean stubble... for the rest of the day there wasn't a moment that passed that I didn't see deer which made it easier to sit all day even though the wind was blowing straight thru my feet... they were up on their feet for a good part of the morning and then in the mid-day most of them bedded down... back on their feet around 3:30pm... like I said, it's a great property. The shooter I'm after was dogging a doe to my North and I caught a few glimpses of him but he never showed up in the evening. All told, I probably saw 70 deer. I'm guessing that the shooter was locked down with that doe for the whole day because I had 4 other mature deer all present 20 yard shots at some point during the day. 

I plan to hunt Saturday thru Wednesday hopefully catching them right as the rut is winding down some and hopefully while this big guy is between doe; seems like every 3rd day this rut he disappears from camera. If I'm still getting pictures of the shooter when I pull my cards on Saturday I'll probably exclusively hunt him for at least 3 days but if I don't get it done then I will probably take one of the other mature deer as I really don't want to go out in December to get it done... but December can be fun because almost without question some new bucks will show up when the neighbors start rifle hunting.


----------



## Jarsh30

Went out for literally 30 min. Was driving by my favorite spot saw a big muley and stopped. Smelled something, got out and found my transmission was bleeding out! Called for back up and they said 45 min, so I had 30 minutes of light left. Sprinted out there and found that muley nothing gigantic but big was trying to get down in the gulley and I nearly stepped on a huge muley. He was watching the other one laying down and I came up behind him 10yds maybe. Never saw me. If I hadn't seen a mega whitetail in that same spot the night before i would have arrowed him. Too easy lol. Is say a strong 170-180" muley


----------



## kstatemallards

Jarsh30 said:


> Went out for literally 30 min. Was driving by my favorite spot saw a big muley and stopped. Smelled something, got out and found my transmission was bleeding out! Called for back up and they said 45 min, so I had 30 minutes of light left. Sprinted out there and found that muley nothing gigantic but big was trying to get down in the gulley and I nearly stepped on a huge muley. He was watching the other one laying down and I came up behind him 10yds maybe. Never saw me. If I hadn't seen a mega whitetail in that same spot the night before i would have arrowed him. Too easy lol. Is say a strong 170-180" muley


Must be a big whitetail to pass that up!


----------



## Jarsh30

The whitetail is ballpark 180"? Idk I've only gotten low light looks at him, only chances I have at hunting are late evenings. But he is a massive whitetail regardless and I just think whitetails are cooler so to say. The muley was perfectly 4 forked typical, I need a little more character lol


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Jarsh30 said:


> The whitetail is ballpark 180"? Idk I've only gotten low light looks at him, only chances I have at hunting are late evenings. But he is a massive whitetail regardless and I just think whitetails are cooler so to say. The muley was perfectly 4 forked typical, I need a little more character lol


If you don't want to fool with a muley, I know someone who would giver a shot!  We don't have em round here. Although I did get a pic of a muley spike a couple years ago, but that was pretty darn rare. It was in cowley, really don't start seeing any until about Anthony so hard telling how far or why he traveled.


----------



## Jarsh30

You are literally the third person to ask me about killing mule deer here lol. Sorry but not for awhile got too many friends as it is wanting to come lay waste to them! Doesn't seem they get very Far East. Hays or somewhere close is about the cutoff for them. Have to pass on some big ones if you want to kill a monster! Or so I read somewhere....


----------



## my3sons

K







Snapped this photo tonight was getting dark but they maybe on my hit list. Blake


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Awesome pic ^ I may have to look into a DIY public muley hunt someday. I'm actually headed to Larned this weekend to bird hunt and usually see a couple in that area, never seen anything big tho muley wise. Now ive seen some monster whitetails out there....


----------



## zmax hunter

Im right on the border of 7 and 8, used to see mule deer here every year,..then slowly they seemed to disappear over the years with fewer sightings,. I jumped a big 4x4 with some junk on 40acres we own in the Bohemian hills 6 years ago. Havent seen any in this area since then. The state still sells tags for unit 7 muleys,...must be some here somewhere


----------



## hunterhewi

Still have a few mulies in stafford county. Used to have a bunch more. They all got shot out. I missed a monster with a rifle years ago when i was a kid. Snapped this pic over by st. john last week going into my spot.


----------



## hunterhewi

170p&ywhitail said:


> Awesome pic ^ I may have to look into a DIY public muley hunt someday. I'm actually headed to Larned this weekend to bird hunt and usually see a couple in that area, never seen anything big tho muley wise. Now ive seen some monster whitetails out there....


Go north up into rush county ive seen some bug mulies up there while building fence


----------



## my3sons

That pic was taken in unit #1


----------



## zmax hunter

170, if you want some muley info, i can pm you what little i know, give me a few days put together the message


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

hunterhewi said:


> Go north up into rush county ive seen some bug mulies up there while building fence


Maybe some day I can make time and try it. Bummer about it is if I go and get a muley buck I can't come home and get my whitetail buck. Oh well I've hunted whitetail all my life anyway.


----------



## hunterhewi

I dint see that as a bummer! One of these days ill go out and chase a mulie


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Oh yeah, but just thinking if I spent a week out west and happen to get a muley, what would I do the rest of my Fall back here at home? Oh I know duck hunt more! And maybe get more done around home....off subject but how do you like your obsession?


----------



## hunterhewi

Heck yea duck and goose hunt to pass the time. We also do a lot of sandhill crane hunting! And a bunch of yote hunting with greyhounds.

I love the obsession! Bought it as a leftover on a whim. Sent it to breathn for threads and tune. This thing is a tack driver! Probably the most accurate bow for me and ive owned a bunch. I can shoot 5-6" groups regularly at 60 yards which is awesome compared to some other bows ive owned. Draw cycle is smooth, no hump, generous valley! Its shooting a 500 grain arrow right at 290-291


----------



## REDVANES

These guys keep eluding me... The first one is haunting my dreams!!! Can't get anything done at work... I'm a mess haha. Going out tomorrow then all weekend.

Good luck Fellas!


----------



## outdoorfrenzy

Will a game warden issue a salvage tag for a poached buck you find on your property?


----------



## REDVANES

they should


----------



## bjmostel

My dad shot this one yesterday evening just cruising for does.


----------



## REDVANES

Holly Mother Of Mass!!!!!!!!!!



bjmostel said:


> My dad shot this one yesterday evening just cruising for does.


----------



## APAsuphan

That is one freaking cool buck!


----------



## AintNoGriz

Now that is what I call MASS!!!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Now that's my kind of buck, love the big body and mass!!! Congrats to your dad.


----------



## BFuchs

That's a stud! Congrats to your Dad!


----------



## OmenHonkey

Wow... Mass Monster right there...


----------



## hunterhewi

Awesome buck!!


----------



## PK_IN_KC

Wow!!! I couldn't imagine drawing back on that and it's vitals within my peep sight.


----------



## lbecker26

kind of deer I dream about maybe some day.


----------



## wheelstex

*Big 8 down 11-5-14*

140in slick 8


----------



## ksgobbler

Cameras show small bucks in the daylight. One big buck at night the rest have went awol.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

ZMAX, no hurry on the info as I imagine it would be a year or two before I could give it a go. 
Thanks!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

All I saw this evening was 2 coyotes. Seems things have really slowed down but I really never seen it fire up? Even my camera action is way down for this time of year.


----------



## zmax hunter

outdoorfrenzy said:


> Will a game warden issue a salvage tag for a poached buck you find on your property?


no!


----------



## kscumminsdriver

zmax hunter said:


> The state still sells tags for unit 7 muleys,...must be some here somewhere


I saw a group in Mitchell county last year... shocked me. Used to see them all the time.



outdoorfrenzy said:


> Will a game warden issue a salvage tag for a poached buck you find on your property?


Would potentially be evidence in a poaching case.


----------



## deerhunterjj

Seen a small 6 point come threw about 30 min before dark. The wife seen 7 deer at 4 this morning going to work one nice buck chase a doe in front of her and 5 other deer a couple hundred yards down the road. My brother seen a really nice buck by the edge of the road tonight at around 8. been seeing a few deer but things have slowed down quit a bit. or they are running at night. I seen really good action right before this cold front hit week or week in a half ago. Im going to give my stand up to the wife tomorrow i have seen at least one buck every time i have set there. Soon as season is done coyotes are in trouble. They fired up again tonight and there was a bunch of them. sounded like they were in the deers main bedding area.


----------



## outdoorfrenzy

In regards to the poached buck.

We have been hunting this certain buck for 2 years now. Saw him two days ago and had a good wind to hunt him. Went in around 9 to sit the rest of the day. Found him dead about 80 yrds from our stand and only 100 yrds off the road. Had a big bullet hole through his lungs. Back tracked his blood trail to about 60 yrds from the road. Called the game warden and met with him. He loaded the deer up and left. We asked if they were going to set up and try to catch the guys and he said no, they don't have the resources to do so. Angers me because this was an opportunity to actually catch some one. I would think those poachers would come back to look for the deer.


----------



## zmax hunter

Sorry to hear about the poaching.
It is part of a crime scene, so the state will keep the rack and all other evidence, and rightfully so. Set up a few trail cams and try to catch them if you can,..
You might call Pratt for more info


----------



## gunner33

If you are a the landowner the sate legislation just passed a bill in the landowners favor that if a deer is poached on your property they have to rightfully give the landowner the deer. The only reason I know this is my dad is the Speaker of the house and this bill was a big controversy with the state fish and game.


----------



## outdoorfrenzy

I totally understand they need the rack for evidence. But how can they piece it together if they don't catch them in the act. That deer was like poacher bait! I'll go throw a cam up and see what happens


----------



## hunterhewi

They cant piece it together. Its that simple. Even if they did catch them nothing would come of it. I have a very good friend who just retired from being a warden. He got fed up with it. Like he said once you haul em in they beat you back out the door.


----------



## zmax hunter

I know when david kent poached what could have been the new ks typ record buck, the landowner tried, he asked for the rack,..he had trail cam photos, he found the headless carcass, kent admitted his guilt, yet the state wouldnt release the rack. I believe this man was instrumental in the new legislation, i didnt know it had passed,..
The problem with this case, is the poacher has not been convicted, as yet

Thanks for the info gunner


----------



## weshawk5

outdoorfrenzy said:


> In regards to the poached buck.
> 
> We have been hunting this certain buck for 2 years now. Saw him two days ago and had a good wind to hunt him. Went in around 9 to sit the rest of the day. Found him dead about 80 yrds from our stand and only 100 yrds off the road. Had a big bullet hole through his lungs. Back tracked his blood trail to about 60 yrds from the road. Called the game warden and met with him. He loaded the deer up and left. We asked if they were going to set up and try to catch the guys and he said no, they don't have the resources to do so. Angers me because this was an opportunity to actually catch some one. I would think those poachers would come back to look for the deer.


It's too bad more can't be done about things like this, it just seems like such a waste.


----------



## gunner33

That bill was passed in the last year but yes im sure they keep it for the case but once the statute of limitations runs out they are "supposed" give it back to the land owner. I will see if i can get the bill and post it.


----------



## AintNoGriz

AintNoGriz said:


> Yesterday was at my folks-in-laws house for a family get together from their side, and at 2:30 somebody yells out, "hey, there is a deer on the road and it is a big buck". Everyone ran over to the window and the largest 8 pointer I think I have seen was walking down the gravel road, mouth open, walking slow. He walked to my FIL's driveway and jumped the fence on the ground on the east side of the road. My FIL got him on video.
> 
> He has to have near or at 25-26" main beams, super tall G2 and G3's. My FIL has a roadkill rack of a 140" 8 point, and this big boy blows it away. He had to be 150"+. Huge for an 8 pointer, I know. Thought I would share. If I can somehow get the video from him and post it to photobucket, I will, but could be a while.
> 
> Awesome bucks pics everyone....keep it coming.



Ok, I downloaded the video to photobucket.....don't know if this will work. Here is the link. As the buck comes out of the ditch and looks towards the camera, pause the video to get a good look at him

http://s1127.photobucket.com/user/AintNoGriz/media/11-16-14 Buck_zpsvrzrpasp.mp4.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

^wow!^ nice 8 grizz


----------



## 3dn4jc

157" Ohio BUCK, Nov.. 6TH


----------



## kspseshooter

^^ Very nice buck!


----------



## d3ue3ce

Well, I have a story that started 3 days ago, and it doesnt have a good ending. A few days ago, I caught a buck on cam past my stand heading west at 630am, then east the next day at 8pm. I knew it would be a matter of time before I saw him in daylight. Last night I was on stand, and hadnt seen a deer. about 520, the wind switched out of the South(was supposed to be NW). I saw a deer coming across the middle of a cut bean field towards me. I drew back, knowing he might wind me, so I didnt want to take a chance of getting busted moving around to draw. 
He hit an opening at 25 yards, and I shot. I saw the lighted nock hit him, and the shot looked a tiny bit back, as he stepped forward when I shot. I watched the deer go out in the middle of the cut bean field to the East, and stop. He stood there, and I literally watched him for 12-13 minutes. He didnt move much, except for wagging his tail once in a while, and looking around. He was breathing hard, and looked in bad shape. I was hoping he wouldnt cross the road to the east and go in the timber where he originally came from. Last I saw him, he dropped down into a deep creek ditch to the North.

Our land owner met us out there, as she wanted to help track. We found plenty of blood, and it looked like liver blood.(we waited over 3 hrs since the shot). There was a carpet of blood. I figured we would find him in the deep creek ditch. No such luck. He climbed the other side.
This morning, we got permission to go on the property to the North. It was 60 yards wide by 12 mile long of 7 ft tall CRP grass. about 30 yards in, we found another pile of blood and my arrow. Then nothing. Found 2 drops after that. I figured the deer went through the CRP, then headed back east across the road to the timber. We grid searched the CRP every 5 feet, the entire length. Nothing. We walked the edge, and no blood in the snow. 
We contacted the neighbor across the road, and he said we could not go on his land, as he has family who leases/hunts it. 
I called the game warden, and told him the story, and he called back and said he got us permission as long as he accompanied us. 
We met him out there, and the landowners family member met us there. Both were really cool guys, and wanted to find the deer as much as I did. We looked on their land with no blood or anything. We went back, and Dad, Myself, the Game warden and the neighbors family member grid searched the CRP again, starting from last blood. We came up with nothing. 
This deer bled out so much, that we cant believe we didnt find him, and we know he is dead. Just dont know where. I feel like we put forth as much effort as we could to look for this deer, and came up empty handed. Im sick about it, but also have several people on the neighboring properties who said they will let me know if they run across it throughout the season. 

Here are a couple photos of the deer a few days ago. The very bottom picture is literally seconds before I shot the deer.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Well dam man. ^
I only saw a doe, fawn, and a Forky this evening. Have not seen any action no matter the stand I choose or road I take to get there. I think itz wound down here or never really kicked off. Idk what to think.


----------



## Rfordkc

weshawk5 said:


> It's too bad more can't be done about things like this, it just seems like such a waste.


I doubt they were coming back...might have been worth putting out a trail camera to see if you could photo them. My guess they were just shooters.


----------



## sschumaker

Was it hard to hold the spotlight and shoot?


----------



## balls

11-19-14 8AM
Good luck to all that are still hunting the great state of KS.


----------



## Kansasbowhuntin

Very nice. Congrats!!!


----------



## shanemc1856

I wasn't able to tag on my first kansas trip in early November and can't go back til sometime n December......any suggestions as far as when in december may have the best movement? Is there a second rut in early December? Please help.....


----------



## kscumminsdriver

shanemc1856 said:


> I wasn't able to tag on my first kansas trip in early November and can't go back til sometime n December......any suggestions as far as when in december may have the best movement? Is there a second rut in early December? Please help.....


Find food and hope for cold.... don't worry about a secondary rut.


----------



## shanemc1856

Sounds easy enough lol....thanks!


----------



## kstatemallards

kscumminsdriver said:


> Find food and hope for cold.... don't worry about a secondary rut.


Yep.


----------



## hunterhewi

d3ue3ce said:


> Well, I have a story that started 3 days ago, and it doesnt have a good ending. A few days ago, I caught a buck on cam past my stand heading west at 630am, then east the next day at 8pm. I knew it would be a matter of time before I saw him in daylight. Last night I was on stand, and hadnt seen a deer. about 520, the wind switched out of the South(was supposed to be NW). I saw a deer coming across the middle of a cut bean field towards me. I drew back, knowing he might wind me, so I didnt want to take a chance of getting busted moving around to draw.
> He hit an opening at 25 yards, and I shot. I saw the lighted nock hit him, and the shot looked a tiny bit back, as he stepped forward when I shot. I watched the deer go out in the middle of the cut bean field to the East, and stop. He stood there, and I literally watched him for 12-13 minutes. He didnt move much, except for wagging his tail once in a while, and looking around. He was breathing hard, and looked in bad shape. I was hoping he wouldnt cross the road to the east and go in the timber where he originally came from. Last I saw him, he dropped down into a deep creek ditch to the North.
> 
> Our land owner met us out there, as she wanted to help track. We found plenty of blood, and it looked like liver blood.(we waited over 3 hrs since the shot). There was a carpet of blood. I figured we would find him in the deep creek ditch. No such luck. He climbed the other side.
> This morning, we got permission to go on the property to the North. It was 60 yards wide by 12 mile long of 7 ft tall CRP grass. about 30 yards in, we found another pile of blood and my arrow. Then nothing. Found 2 drops after that. I figured the deer went through the CRP, then headed back east across the road to the timber. We grid searched the CRP every 5 feet, the entire length. Nothing. We walked the edge, and no blood in the snow.
> We contacted the neighbor across the road, and he said we could not go on his land, as he has family who leases/hunts it.
> I called the game warden, and told him the story, and he called back and said he got us permission as long as he accompanied us.
> We met him out there, and the landowners family member met us there. Both were really cool guys, and wanted to find the deer as much as I did. We looked on their land with no blood or anything. We went back, and Dad, Myself, the Game warden and the neighbors family member grid searched the CRP again, starting from last blood. We came up with nothing.
> This deer bled out so much, that we cant believe we didnt find him, and we know he is dead. Just dont know where. I feel like we put forth as much effort as we could to look for this deer, and came up empty handed. Im sick about it, but also have several people on the neighboring properties who said they will let me know if they run across it throughout the season.
> 
> Here are a couple photos of the deer a few days ago. The very bottom picture is literally seconds before I shot the deer.



Hope you find him bro. Amazing how tough these animals are. Best of luck


----------



## d3ue3ce

sschumaker said:


> Was it hard to hold the spotlight and shoot?


Im assuming you are referring to me. If so, its ok. I knew there would be at least 1 person not smart enough to actually read the post, and just make assumptions. 

I know what time sunset is, and I know what time shooting light is.


----------



## reed4343

Mass on Mass on Mass



bjmostel said:


> My dad shot this one yesterday evening just cruising for does.


----------



## bjmostel

reed4343 said:


> Mass on Mass on Mass


Finally scored it last night. Gross 177 4/8.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Not a single deer seen this morning. Checked a camera, im getting daylight pics of does but the bucks are at night. But not a one was mature this card pull.


----------



## hunterhewi

Awesome morning! Big kansas buck down! Pics coming soon! Came into decoy all bristled up and ears pinned back!


----------



## bjmostel

Seen two small 8s and a spike. Dad saw shooter buck in field next to wood lot im hunting searching yesterday evening.


----------



## zmax hunter

Hunter reporting that he is covered up in deer here, all morning, many does, sm bucks,..2 shooters, needed 30 yards,..big buck cruising, scent checking does 15min ago, largest buck hes ever seen while hunting,..wont respond to grunts or rattles,..

front moving in, overcast, 40 today, up to 59 tomorrow,.with a chance of rain early sunday morning,..hope we get an inch


----------



## zmax hunter

Congrats Hewi!!


----------



## zmax hunter

1130, still no pics,..lol

reloading page,...reloading,...


----------



## Jarsh30

Congrats also Hewi! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## zmax hunter

Hewi wont post the pics cuz he shot the decoy,...
hewi? ....reloading....hewi?
Lol


----------



## hunterhewi

Lol heres a sample boys!ill post a thread with more pics! Phone bout to die gota go get a charger! No decoy killing today!


----------



## outdoorsmannc

zmax hunter said:


> Hewi wont post the pics cuz he shot the decoy,...
> hewi? ....reloading....hewi?
> Lol


Hey,,,Thats not funny, I was hunting with a larger than normal buck decoy one time and dozed off for a minute, when I woke up he scared the living crap out of me as I thought there was a good one right in front of me and was scrambling for the bow something fierce.

Congrats hewi, lets see them pics!


----------



## BigDeer

Beautiful buck Hewi! Congrats!


----------



## WUD DUK

Very nice buck man! Love how those tines curve in at the tips!! Congrats on an awesome buck:thumbs_up


----------



## APAsuphan

Congrats Sam!!


----------



## asmith4

thats real nice hewi! good shot and hell of a hole in him!


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

Great job Hewi!!


----------



## hunterhewi

Thanks guys! Much appreciated! Wish he wasnt so broke up


----------



## shaffer88

hunterhewi said:


> Lol heres a sample boys!ill post a thread with more pics! Phone bout to die gota go get a charger! No decoy killing today!
> 
> View attachment 2090429


That one didn't hit the joint! Congrats man


----------



## NC Kansas

Had a nice buck chasing a doe as I climbed in stand. Hope they come back


----------



## hunterhewi

shaffer88 said:


> That one didn't hit the joint! Congrats man


No sir it didnt! Lol ill post more pics and story later this evening!


----------



## buckeyboy

what did ya shoot that with a cannon lol great shot what a hog


----------



## shaffer88

buckeyboy said:


> what did ya shoot that with a cannon lol great shot what a hog


Big argument on another thread but he uses cheap flimsy 85 grain heads! He hit the rib and his heads crumbled like toilet paper! Sorry hewi had to


----------



## zmax hunter

hunterhewi said:


> Lol heres a sample boys!ill post a thread with more pics! Phone bout to die gota go get a charger! No decoy killing today!
> 
> View attachment 2090429


ConGrats and high 10!


----------



## AintNoGriz

Nice buck Hewi.......congrats!


----------



## zmax hunter

i must have missed that thread,..where can i get these cheap devastating "like throwing a chopper blade thru a deer" heads???


----------



## zap

Nice buck, Hewi.

Congrats, brother.


----------



## zap

Maybe I should have done my Thanksgiving food shopping today......:wink:

15yards.


----------



## hunterhewi

zmax hunter said:


> i must have missed that thread,..where can i get these cheap devastating "like throwing a chopper blade thru a deer" heads???


He was joking Brian! Just look at the thread


----------



## zmax hunter

Hewi, 

slice backstrap about 1/2 to 5/8", dip in milk, coat in flour seasoned with Tony Chacheres original creole seasoning. Put a 1/4" of olive oil in skillet,..bring to 350, toss in the steaks, brown, flip once,..enjoy!!


----------



## hunterhewi

Sounds delicious brother!!


----------



## Spencer

I'm sure this is a shot in the dark... But I got a call from my taxidermist, saying that the hair is slipping on my cape. The day this buck was shot it got hot in the afternoon. Shot him at 930, let him be until noon before going to find him. Caped him in the field as the 4 wheeler I had broke down, got another one out there at 330. Rolled his cape up, got him in the freezer that night. I didn't let the cape air out, typically they are all caped while they hang, so I've never had this issue before. Pretty sick about the deal, because his cape and big nose were awesome, I just can't believe this happened as I thought I did right by getting him into the freezer that night. 

So now I'm looking for a cape, and as you can see his neck is huge. Figured I'd ask here If someone happen to have one on a deer that they are just going to euro....


----------



## zap

Spencer said:


> I'm sure this is a shot in the dark... But I got a call from my taxidermist, saying that the hair is slipping on my cape. The day this buck was shot it got hot in the afternoon. Shot him at 930, let him be until noon before going to find him. Caped him in the field as the 4 wheeler I had broke down, got another one out there at 330. Rolled his cape up, got him in the freezer that night. I didn't let the cape air out, typically they are all caped while they hang, so I've never had this issue before. Pretty sick about the deal, because his cape and big nose were awesome, I just can't believe this happened as I thought I did right by getting him into the freezer that night.
> 
> So now I'm looking for a cape, and as you can see his neck is huge. Figured I'd ask here If someone happen to have one on a deer that they are just going to euro....



Im working on it, its a definite possibility.
I will PM you if that happens.


----------



## Spencer

zap said:


> Im working on it, its a definite possibility.
> I will PM you if that happens.


I'd sure appreciate that!! Thanks Zap!


----------



## my3sons

Nice deer Hewi congrats.


----------



## outdooraholic

Sat tonight, had 2 does walk 8ft from me (ground hunting), had no idea I was there. Grunted just to mess with them  Squeeky clean tarsals too.


----------



## zap

that's always cool!


----------



## Arch

Anyone headin out this morning


----------



## bsstalker

I am I am! Rain or shine. Nice one hewi!


----------



## RickySch

Heading out as well little foggy this morning gotta love sleeping threw your alarm rush rush rush


----------



## zap

I sleep thru the alarm all the time.....


----------



## RickySch

Lmao I hunt private land but its just a little 20 acre lot and someone that owns the land next to put a ground blind up and I see every time i drive by never being used well guess what it's being used today about 100 yd. From I hear crows going wild thing bang didn't know people actually used a calling system and hunted them on purpose


----------



## cunninghamww

Spencer said:


> I'm sure this is a shot in the dark... But I got a call from my taxidermist, saying that the hair is slipping on my cape. The day this buck was shot it got hot in the afternoon. Shot him at 930, let him be until noon before going to find him. Caped him in the field as the 4 wheeler I had broke down, got another one out there at 330. Rolled his cape up, got him in the freezer that night. I didn't let the cape air out, typically they are all caped while they hang, so I've never had this issue before. Pretty sick about the deal, because his cape and big nose were awesome, I just can't believe this happened as I thought I did right by getting him into the freezer that night.
> 
> So now I'm looking for a cape, and as you can see his neck is huge. Figured I'd ask here If someone happen to have one on a deer that they are just going to euro....


Pm sent


----------



## buckyjr

Any movement today in the fog for u guys


----------



## PK_IN_KC

Had a doe come in to about 10 yards 30 minutes ago. Hard to hear and see anything until they are right on top of you.


----------



## RickySch

buckyjr said:


> Any movement today in the fog for u guys


Well for the 30mins of light I was aloud to be in my blind this morning before shotgun pellets started hiting the trees and ground around me I seen one little doe


----------



## Arch

Dumb bird hunters lol


----------



## Arch

Nothing so far


----------



## RickySch

Drove the back way home seen a really nice buck with two younger bucks and a doe coming out of a crp field in to a cut bean field


----------



## ksgobbler

RickySch said:


> Lmao I hunt private land but its just a little 20 acre lot and someone that owns the land next to put a ground blind up and I see every time i drive by never being used well guess what it's being used today about 100 yd. From I hear crows going wild thing bang didn't know people actually used a calling system and hunted them on purpose


Crow hunting is a blast.


----------



## ikeinks

First time catching this on camera ha!


----------



## avluey

Almost 9am and haven't seen a thing. This has been one frustrating November so far. Got a single picture of a mature buck chasing does last Sunday but otherwise haven't seen anything resembling rut activity.


----------



## zap

They were running around here yesterday at dusk.


----------



## Boldread

I had pretty good movement this morning, had a big guy walk by just a little before good light. 15 mins later he would of not been so lucky.


----------



## buckyjr

Had one small buck come in nothing else
Any body having any luck with decoys or rattling


----------



## RUTHUNTER84

d3ue3ce said:


> Well, I have a story that started 3 days ago, and it doesnt have a good ending. A few days ago, I caught a buck on cam past my stand heading west at 630am, then east the next day at 8pm. I knew it would be a matter of time before I saw him in daylight. Last night I was on stand, and hadnt seen a deer. about 520, the wind switched out of the South(was supposed to be NW). I saw a deer coming across the middle of a cut bean field towards me. I drew back, knowing he might wind me, so I didnt want to take a chance of getting busted moving around to draw.
> He hit an opening at 25 yards, and I shot. I saw the lighted nock hit him, and the shot looked a tiny bit back, as he stepped forward when I shot. I watched the deer go out in the middle of the cut bean field to the East, and stop. He stood there, and I literally watched him for 12-13 minutes. He didnt move much, except for wagging his tail once in a while, and looking around. He was breathing hard, and looked in bad shape. I was hoping he wouldnt cross the road to the east and go in the timber where he originally came from. Last I saw him, he dropped down into a deep creek ditch to the North.
> 
> Our land owner met us out there, as she wanted to help track. We found plenty of blood, and it looked like liver blood.(we waited over 3 hrs since the shot). There was a carpet of blood. I figured we would find him in the deep creek ditch. No such luck. He climbed the other side.
> This morning, we got permission to go on the property to the North. It was 60 yards wide by 12 mile long of 7 ft tall CRP grass. about 30 yards in, we found another pile of blood and my arrow. Then nothing. Found 2 drops after that. I figured the deer went through the CRP, then headed back east across the road to the timber. We grid searched the CRP every 5 feet, the entire length. Nothing. We walked the edge, and no blood in the snow.
> We contacted the neighbor across the road, and he said we could not go on his land, as he has family who leases/hunts it.
> I called the game warden, and told him the story, and he called back and said he got us permission as long as he accompanied us.
> We met him out there, and the landowners family member met us there. Both were really cool guys, and wanted to find the deer as much as I did. We looked on their land with no blood or anything. We went back, and Dad, Myself, the Game warden and the neighbors family member grid searched the CRP again, starting from last blood. We came up with nothing.
> This deer bled out so much, that we cant believe we didnt find him, and we know he is dead. Just dont know where. I feel like we put forth as much effort as we could to look for this deer, and came up empty handed. Im sick about it, but also have several people on the neighboring properties who said they will let me know if they run across it throughout the season.
> 
> Here are a couple photos of the deer a few days ago. The very bottom picture is literally seconds before I shot the deer.
















Diaphram hit. Dead broadside I am guessing? Just happened to me.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

avluey said:


> Almost 9am and haven't seen a thing. This has been one frustrating November so far. Got a single picture of a mature buck chasing does last Sunday but otherwise haven't seen anything resembling rut activity.


Your not alone man.


----------



## Jarsh30

The frustration continues to build....


----------



## Arch

Out at it again seen nothing this morning


----------



## RickySch

Back at it as well crow hunters gone maybe I can feel safe again lol


----------



## ikeinks

Everyone I know that went out didn't see a deer this morning.


----------



## PK_IN_KC

I've been playing cat and mouse with a Monster 9 point for three years. I was hunting the same farm when he showed but he decided to walk the Western edge and I was on the Eastern at 8:45am last Thursday. Yesterday evening he was on the Eastern side and I was hunting another farm. I'm hunting till Wednesday afternoon every day or until it's game over!


----------



## zap

RickySch said:


> Back at it as well crow hunters gone maybe I can feel safe again lol



The small pellets come out easy...


----------



## avluey

Moved my stand to new spot around noon, still no deer sightings. Checked two cams on the walk back to the truck and both had a few daylight pics of small bucks and does, most of them after 4pm so maybe still hope for the day. Just can't believe how few deer I'm seeing this year.


----------



## Arch

Good luck yall


----------



## zap

Its awful warm.


----------



## MossyMan

Just got back from a week of hunting up there. Saw plenty of bucks with 3 shooters but they were locked down with does. The rut was insane! My first trip to Kansas and that's the most fun I've ever had not shooting a deer!


----------



## PK_IN_KC

One thing I didn't realize is how many deer I was missing by thinking that a couple cameras on one farm would be enough. All my big bucks are just now showing up during daylight for the 1st time this year during hunting season . I now have six cameras on one piece and they are now capturing him coming and going like a horny teenager w his mouth open.


----------



## avluey

zap said:


> Its awful warm.


Doesn't feel as warm as the forecast, but definitely not as cool as I'd like. 

Anyone around Marysville?


----------



## zap

I am south of Marysville and east some......


----------



## Jarsh30

Stalked a monster muley to 75yds in heavy woods. Lost him behind some thick brush. Hiked up around him to get a better look and 3 does I never even saw busted me and everybody took off....him and another big buck i managed to see in my hour of hunting lol


----------



## ikeinks

zap said:


> Its awful warm.


64 here currently.


----------



## zap

Yup, that's warm if your wearing fur.


----------



## deerhunterjj

Wife went out this morning braved the rain and seen one tiny doe. On her walk back she seen a super nice 8 that is crossing in an area they have never crossed in 20 years i have hunted this place. this is the second time we have seen him cross there. Dont think theres a good stand tree there so may be time to pop up the blind next good wind i get. Maybe she will get a chance at him.


----------



## zap

I was off today and its hard to sit home when I would like to hunt.

BUT, the bad things that can happen outweigh the good things that probably will not happen.


----------



## avluey

This South wind isn't good for any of my usual spots so I'm trying a new one. Wish I was disciplined enough to just stay away today but I've had so few hunting days this month I've gotta take em when they're available.


----------



## deerhunterjj

zap and avluey i know where your coming from. I live to hunt like most hunters do. Bad wind for me today so im sitting it out. But would love to be in the tree. Cant wait for a north wind of some sort got a stand i have hunted 3 times and seen deer the whole time i was in the stand. But can only hunt a north wind out of it. I only put up 3 south wind stands this year. going to throw a few more up next year.


----------



## ikeinks

deerhunterjj said:


> zap and avluey i know where your coming from. I live to hunt like most hunters do. Bad wind for me today so im sitting it out. But would love to be in the tree. Cant wait for a north wind of some sort got a stand i have hunted 3 times and seen deer the whole time i was in the stand. But can only hunt a north wind out of it. I only put up 3 south wind stands this year. going to throw a few more up next year.


Tomorrow morning is a north wind I believe


----------



## zap

south in the am wnw in the pm with gusts to 30.


----------



## lbecker26

saw a small 8 this morning and a doe this evening... starting to get real frustrating


----------



## Arch

Nothing first time skunked


----------



## Gtrembly2

Well pretty sure I heard/saw a poach. Was in the blind with my fiance and heard a single rifle shot right after saw two deer running through the tree then heard a crash. It was on different property than i was on and dont have permission, and dont get along with the land owner. I glassed as much as i could to try and see a truck, person, or wounded/dead deer but never saw anything. I wanted to call it in but had to proof.


----------



## ikeinks

Well I hunted a wheat field edge tonight with a south wind which is completely opposite from what I need. Things were slow but picked up a lot at about 4:30. 6 does feeding and a 120 4x4 came out checking the does. Everything was downwind and I guess my scent control prep is pretty good, because nothing had a clue I was there. Then at about 5:15 a good 9 pt (140?)came out chasing does all over the place grunting like crazy. I could have shot both bucks easy and it was a great night. Nights like tonight keep me going.


----------



## Timber Hawk

What is the deer movement like in south central Kansas around Wichita guys?


----------



## lbecker26

do u think this week being so warm there wil lbe much movement at all? hopefully December gets pretty cold and has them on there feet in the daylight... I'm getting night time pics but noting during the light really...


----------



## Arch

You all going in morning


----------



## whitetail hnter

i'm headed out in the morning. hope it's better then it has been.


----------



## lbecker26

warm, windy and rainy hope it's good... we shall see lol.


----------



## avluey

B


zap said:


> south in the am wnw in the pm with gusts to 30.


That's the forecast I'm getting too. Didn't see a single deer the whole day; not going to try the same new stand as winds should be about the same tomorrow as they were when I climbed down. Rain in my area with the same lousy S wind. Going to throw a blind up on the opposite side of the farm I'm planning to hunt when the PM NW wind should be on.


----------



## Jarsh30

Headed out in the morning. Pray for me lol. Most likely my last good chance before rifle!


----------



## sooner77

hunted all day.... zero deer.... didn't think that was possible


----------



## avluey

sooner77 said:


> hunted all day.... zero deer.... didn't think that was possible


Same thing. Sunrise to sunset on a pretty good piece of property and not even a hint of a deer. Out in a ground blind in a prime spot along a very active scrape line this morning, might lose my mind if I get skunked again.


----------



## avluey

Should I start the day off with an aggressive rattle or an estrous bleat?


----------



## ccamp8912

I'm going to try and hit some public land close by home for the first time. Going to set up the ground blind and see what happens. Hope the wind doesn't blow me away. Any quick tips for a first time public guy?


----------



## avluey

Get in early, late comers may bump something your way.


----------



## ccamp8912

I guess my biggest concern is getting there around 11 or 12, because I'm checking cows this morning, and bumping deer walking in while somebody is sitting on the stand and you don't know where they're at exactly. The last thing I want to do is screw somebody over and piss them off.


----------



## buckyjr

Sitting in the stand in a single pair of pants and a hoodie don't seem right


----------



## zap

Looks like the younger bucks are grouping back up.


----------



## avluey

Well that's not what I want to see...


----------



## bjmostel

Shot this one Friday evening. He was out cruising. Saw 4 other small bucks cruising as well. Dad saw two chasing a doe that evening from the truck and other lone does. We left yesterday morning my buddy who is still there said warm weather had shut down alot of the action.


----------



## Jarsh30

Saw a 140s buck 5 min after I sat down this morning. Walked by at 5 yds, that was a hard shot to pass! But I've seen my potential out here so going to wait a little longer. High winds this morning though.... I also saw two little bucks running together the other day. Bummer I was cutting milo during peak rut.


----------



## zap

avluey said:


> Well that's not what I want to see...


Hunt the food.


----------



## zap

Nice buck, Bjmostl....


----------



## avluey

zap said:


> Hunt the food.


Set up on the corner of a cut cornfield. All the beans are long gone and those fields are bare. Lots of loose corn and ears around.


----------



## avluey

Congrats on a great buck bjmostel


----------



## zap

avluey said:


> Set up on the corner of a cut cornfield. All the beans are long gone and those fields are bare. Lots of loose corn and ears around.


There you go.

Good luck to ya, brother.

Thanks for your service.


----------



## avluey

Small 8 point crossed the field 150y away, it's something at least!


----------



## avluey

You missed out on a hell of a good steak sandwich zap, probably not worth a 2 hour drive but hit the spot after a day of watching squirrels. You sitting today out too?


----------



## zap

I may hunt this afternoon. My son is coming over to hang out at noon.

It was very still this morning and still is.

I may take you up on that sandwich some other time. When do you go back to work?


----------



## Gtrembly2

Sat for a couple hours this morning before church and saw more deer than i ever have. Decent 8 walked up to 80 yrds before shooting light then around 7:45 one big 8 and two young bucks chased out a whole group of does ii would guess 10-15 it was hard to count they were running everywhere.


----------



## aeast236

Just pulled cards yesterday wondering where all the deer went. Mid day movement here when most have already gone home (including me). Also will add a couple cool pics of a puffed up buck.


----------



## kspseshooter

Cool pics!


----------



## sleeperls

I had the worst year ever, but its over. I shot a good buck on Halloween and could not recover it. Everything looked good, but with waist high grass. Im still looking but im sure by now someone has found it and taken the head. Its on public ground. 

Last night this guy came and i let him have a slick trick to the heart. I tried the new fatal steel 1 1/2 cut this year, and was not impressed. Ive been using reaper 1 3/8 razor tips and will go back to them, but i had a new pack of slick tricks and know they work.

Not the deer i usually put up, but i am happy and the big guys get to live another year.

The one that is still Mia 


My 2014 bruiser


----------



## zap

Nice, sleeperls.


----------



## avluey

Congrats sleepers. Sorry about the one that got away, but I have a feeling you'll be posting pics of more studs in the future.


----------



## zmax hunter

Congrats Sleeper! I ve been there and share your pain,..

I'm Gonna take 3 weeks off, work needing to get done, then hit it during late season. Still thinking 180's or tag soup, hope i can continue to resist, the 2 160's ive passed could be awesome next year,..

Good Luck to everyone still at it, stay focused, a lot of giants fall during this next week!


----------



## outdoorsmannc

When does the Gun season Open?


----------



## AdamFuchs

Had a hell of a hunt yesterday. Expected little movement but ended up seeing a lot of action and decided to sit all day. Total of 7 bucks, including 3 good shooters and a half rack 8 point that almost got an arrow slung at him. All the bucks were chasing does or cruising creek bottoms and they all responded perfectly to grunts and bleats, just never could get any of them in range. After taking a week off I was a little worried about the stage of the rut but yesterday restored some hope into me. Sitting right now but I've only had 3 does, a massive group of turkeys, and a bobcat come by. Hoping one of the studs from yesterday decides to show up.


----------



## APAsuphan

sleeperls said:


> I had the worst year ever, but its over. I shot a good buck on Halloween and could not recover it. Everything looked good, but with waist high grass. Im still looking but im sure by now someone has found it and taken the head. Its on public ground.
> 
> Last night this guy came and i let him have a slick trick to the heart. I tried the new fatal steel 1 1/2 cut this year, and was not impressed. Ive been using reaper 1 3/8 razor tips and will go back to them, but i had a new pack of slick tricks and know they work.
> 
> Not the deer i usually put up, but i am happy and the big guys get to live another year.
> 
> The one that is still Mia
> 
> 
> My 2014 bruiser


Your worst year ever sure beats the year I'm having! Congrats on a good buck man!


----------



## hunterhewi

outdoorsmannc said:


> When does the Gun season Open?


Dec. 3rd


----------



## zap

AdamFuchs said:


> Had a hell of a hunt yesterday. Expected little movement but ended up seeing a lot of action and decided to sit all day. Total of 7 bucks, including 3 good shooters and a half rack 8 point that almost got an arrow slung at him. All the bucks were chasing does or cruising creek bottoms and they all responded perfectly to grunts and bleats, just never could get any of them in range. After taking a week off I was a little worried about the stage of the rut but yesterday restored some hope into me. Sitting right now but I've only had 3 does, a massive group of turkeys, and a bobcat come by. Hoping one of the studs from yesterday decides to show up.


Did the cat live?


----------



## outdoorsmannc

Thanks hewi and congratulations on an awesome buck!!!


----------



## hunterhewi

Thanks bro!!


----------



## PK_IN_KC

Had three bucks chasing one doe all over a cut soybean field this morning. Bucks are still rutting here.


----------



## shaffer88

Timber Hawk said:


> What is the deer movement like in south central Kansas around Wichita guys?


 BEAUMONT LEON area they are still moving unfortunately in the opposite stands im in usually. . still good daylight movement of bigger bucks


----------



## AdamFuchs

He gets to live to see another day. He stepped into my shooting lane at 8 yards and im pretty sure he would have made me if I drew back so I just watched him do his thing instead. Maybe next time


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Congrats sleeperls!


----------



## kspseshooter

Somebody ruined a nice tree in my yard last night!


----------



## zap

:mg:


----------



## Gtrembly2

Anyone hunting in this wind storm?


----------



## avluey

Winds blowing pretty good near Marysville but not rattling my blind too much. Just had two little bucks go by about 15 mins apart, one at about 10 yards.


----------



## bassnbro

how has the deer movement been around cheney lake?


----------



## BFuchs

AdamFuchs said:


> Had a hell of a hunt yesterday. Expected little movement but ended up seeing a lot of action and decided to sit all day. Total of 7 bucks, including 3 good shooters and a half rack 8 point that almost got an arrow slung at him. All the bucks were chasing does or cruising creek bottoms and they all responded perfectly to grunts and bleats, just never could get any of them in range. After taking a week off I was a little worried about the stage of the rut but yesterday restored some hope into me. Sitting right now but I've only had 3 does, a massive group of turkeys, and a bobcat come by. Hoping one of the studs from yesterday decides to show up.


Keep it up, bro! If you keep putting your time in, good things will come. That hunt yesterday is one of those that will stay with you forever. I have a hunch something good will go down this week when you are back home!


----------



## BFuchs

bassnbro said:


> how has the deer movement been around cheney lake?


I haven't been out in a couple weeks, but our property is just north of Cheney reservoir. My buddy that shares the lease with us has been having some good days and some bad days over the last couple of weeks. This weekend he said he hasn't seen much in the way of deer. But, I think it can change at any moment. Last week and the week before he said he has seen some good bucks, but nothing he could get in range. The last couple weeks it sounds like they have just been cruising and looking for does, as they were running solo. Perhaps this weekend the majority of the big boys have been bedded down with does, not sure. Just my assumptions based on his reports. Good luck though, there is a lot of good land and good deer out by Cheney.


----------



## bassnbro

thanks for the info, i have been hunting butler public land with no luck, in last few weeks i think i have seen two deer while i was in my blind. hunted all day yesterday saw nothing till after dark. I'm just wondering if i should make a change


----------



## KCDomer

Anybody having any luck in the Parker or Goodrich Kansas area? Is so, would love to see pictures of what was taken.


----------



## Hawkfarm

Congrats Sleeperls.


----------



## muliesflatties

Well shot at this one last Sat morning to have him duck the string on me at 30 yards and I hit the top of his back. Have a video of him at 3 that same afternoon showing hes not hurt at all just a small piercing.


----------



## ikeinks

muliesflatties said:


> Well shot at this one last Sat morning to have him duck the string on me at 30 yards and I hit the top of his back.  Have a video of him at 3 that same afternoon showing hes not hurt at all just a small piercing.


Big deer! Hope you get another crack at him


----------



## tclong03

Went hunting in public east of wichita seen no movement at all. came across some other hunters they said they are moving at night.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Sat w/ the son last night in the blind. Wind and rain, but we were ok. Had one doe go by about 50 yrds around 5:00 and nothing else. Saw a small 8 point walking back to the truck, then about a 2 year old 8/10 as we just pulled away. Shined the lights on him for a while.


----------



## zap

Just a 1.5 year old buck, he walked past at 12 yards while I was sitting on the ground...good stuff, actually.


----------



## PK_IN_KC

Had three does sniffing my ladder stand and never blew along with a small 10 and a Forkie this morning.


----------



## Fireman324

Off all week. Hoping to get it done! Been out since this morning. Seen a hand full of deer including a good buck. Had a doe bedded 20 yards in front of me so I didn't call at him. Pretty slow day really...


----------



## sooner77

What do you guys think the state of the rut is in central Kansas? I saw chasing 2 weeks ago and very little since.


----------



## ikeinks

I'm sittin out the afternoon. Crazy wind


----------



## burns_312

Sat yesterday afternoon and between 3 of us hunting the same property, we saw a combined 5 deer, 4 does and a spike. By far the worst hunt in the 6 years we've hunted the place.


----------



## Fireman324

Yeah I got down at noon. Only saw like 5 deer. Pretty slow. Be back in the morning hopefully


----------



## Timber Hawk

I'm headed up by wichita on wednesday what is the movement like around there guys?


----------



## shaffer88

Fireman324 said:


> Yeah I got down at noon. Only saw like 5 deer. Pretty slow. Be back in the morning hopefully


All week? Eh hunt the food man from what I be seen they be refueling


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Just a few does and fawns tonight. My flame is starting to burn out, kinda like this thread. The most activity Ive seen was way back on Halloween through that first week of Nov. Mid month movement has been non-exsistant for me which is way off key. Sorry for the whinning....I'll continue on and hope one shows up.


----------



## APAsuphan

170p&ywhitail said:


> Just a few does and fawns tonight. My flame is starting to burn out, kinda like this thread. The most activity Ive seen was way back on Halloween through that first week of Nov. Mid month movement has been non-exsistant for me which is way off key. Sorry for the whinning....I'll continue on and hope one shows up.


Lol you sound like me now man!


----------



## hunterhewi

Cant believe the movement is slow for everyone. Granted i didnt get to hunt from oct 30- nov 12. But the best movement ive seen has been in the last week


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

APAsuphan said:


> Lol you sound like me now man!


It sucks dude. The only thing I have done different this year is not fed corn. Because I wanted to just catch them coming and going naturally. Well I'm thinking since my places are not good enough to hold deer that maybe I need it now....


----------



## HOYTFFZY11

Just in time to bring the crowds hope back up. Shot this guy this morning at 7:50 wandering in from 1/4 to 1/2 mile from where I glassed him sitting on stand. I was in the same boat as all of the recent posts about activity until this morning. I almost stayed in bed this morning because I didn't have high hopes today. Patience and persistence pays off. I am truly blessed as this is my best buck and it all feels like a dream still. Keep after em everbody and good luck!


----------



## zmax hunter

Thats awesome, Congrats to you!!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

^very nice ^!


----------



## shaffer88

HOYTFFZY11 said:


> Just in time to bring the crowds hope back up. Shot this guy this morning at 7:50 wandering in from 1/4 to 1/2 mile from where I glassed him sitting on stand. I was in the same boat as all of the recent posts about activity until this morning. I almost stayed in bed this morning because I didn't have high hopes today. Patience and persistence pays off. I am truly blessed as this is my best buck and it all feels like a dream still. Keep after em everbody and good luck!


Stud of a deer Hoyt!


----------



## APAsuphan

170p&ywhitail said:


> It sucks dude. The only thing I have done different this year is not fed corn. Because I wanted to just catch them coming and going naturally. Well I'm thinking since my places are not good enough to hold deer that maybe I need it now....


No shame in feeding corn in my mind, I'd do it here if it was legal. Gotta keep the deer on your property if you can.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

APAsuphan said:


> No shame in feeding corn in my mind, I'd do it here if it was legal. Gotta keep the deer on your property if you can.


May have to get some out for them to re-fuel on. Part of me thinks too that enough people round here do it that when they see corn they only eat it at night because they have been educated.


----------



## APAsuphan

HOYTFFZY11 said:


> Just in time to bring the crowds hope back up. Shot this guy this morning at 7:50 wandering in from 1/4 to 1/2 mile from where I glassed him sitting on stand. I was in the same boat as all of the recent posts about activity until this morning. I almost stayed in bed this morning because I didn't have high hopes today. Patience and persistence pays off. I am truly blessed as this is my best buck and it all feels like a dream still. Keep after em everbody and good luck!


Awesome buck!!


----------



## hunterhewi

Congrats on a great buck!


----------



## kshunter72

I was lucky enough to harvest a decent buck on the 15th. that being said I was seeing pretty good movement up to that point. Now I have been busting my rear trying to get my son on a deer and it has been tough. my cams are showing little movement and it is becoming more like a job than fun. I feel bad that he isn't seeing any but he keeps telling me he is having a good time. I love his enthusiasm just don't want to burn him out. Good luck to all still at it.


----------



## HOYTFFZY11

Thanks guys!


----------



## Adahy

Quote Originally Posted by 170p&ywhitail View Post 

"It sucks dude. The only thing I have done different this year is not fed corn. Because I wanted to just catch them coming and going naturally. Well I'm thinking since my places are not good enough to hold deer that maybe I need it now...."


APAsuphan 

"No shame in feeding corn in my mind, I'd do it here if it was legal. Gotta keep the deer on your property if you can." 




Probably one of the saddest exchanges I've ever read on a "hunting" website. What the hell have you two become?


----------



## Jarsh30

I've had a feeder out full of corn since October. Not much action until about mid November. Mostly because a lot of crops were still out but in the last week and half they've been taking it down fast.


----------



## avluey

4 little bucks came in a little before dark, but none of them together. A spike came in second after the fork left and not long after a little 8 joined him in the field. They eventually greeted each other in the middle of the field and engaged in a little sparring, eventually leaving together as another little 8 came into the field about 150 yards from them. The two definitely didn't go at it very hard and I guess I witnessed the first reforming of a bachelor group on the farm.... bummer.


----------



## hunterhewi

My uncle said he seen 3 bucks together on thursday. 2 nice ones and 1 giant. No does anywhere close. They were feeding together in the wheat


----------



## avluey

This guy came into the spot I was sitting Saturday a few hours after dark - never seen him on camera before.


----------



## weshawk5

sooner77 said:


> What do you guys think the state of the rut is in central Kansas? I saw chasing 2 weeks ago and very little since.


I haven't been able to hunt at all this last week, but the week before that it was pretty slow. It seems like there was some good days right before the cold front hit which was kinda the opposite of what it should be I guess.


----------



## 67gtxht

Worked late yesterday and on the way home about 5:00 saw a 150's 10 cruising couple miles from the house.


----------



## APAsuphan

Adahy said:


> Quote Originally Posted by 170p&ywhitail View Post
> 
> "It sucks dude. The only thing I have done different this year is not fed corn. Because I wanted to just catch them coming and going naturally. Well I'm thinking since my places are not good enough to hold deer that maybe I need it now...."
> 
> 
> APAsuphan
> 
> "No shame in feeding corn in my mind, I'd do it here if it was legal. Gotta keep the deer on your property if you can."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably one of the saddest exchanges I've ever read on a "hunting" website. What the hell have you two become?


Probably the saddest response I have ever seen. Wow.


----------



## zap

Its much better to hunt cut corn than put out a pile......:lol:


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Whatever. Moving on, this morning on the way to work I finally saw some rut action. 2 lil bucks and a desant one out acting dumb in the middle of an open field. The bigger one was keeping a close eye on a doe.


----------



## RickySch

pulled cards last night and all my bucks have to be grouped up i was getting a lot of pics of does for the past month now it just seems like all bucks and no does which im not complaining just seems odd that they are grouped up like they are


----------



## AintNoGriz

kshunter72 said:


> I was lucky enough to harvest a decent buck on the 15th. that being said I was seeing pretty good movement up to that point. Now I have been busting my rear trying to get my son on a deer and it has been tough. my cams are showing little movement and it is becoming more like a job than fun. I feel bad that he isn't seeing any but he keeps telling me he is having a good time. I love his enthusiasm just don't want to burn him out. Good luck to all still at it.



I am with you.....only 2 doe sightings w/ my son. I made a different ground blind last week, as I have been seeing deer here as we are driving out from hunting at dark. Gotta have a North or west wind though.


----------



## aeast236

Pulled cards from another property today. 80% of daytime movement is after 10am with a lot between 2-5pm. Got this guy showing up a lot mid afternoon


----------



## ksgobbler

Saw 9 different bucks on the drive home from work this morning


----------



## rhs341

I'm insanely jealous of you Kansas boys!!!! Spent 5 days here hunting and didn't get to kill the booner I wanted but did manage to arrow a 130 class buck....and of course while riding around this morning come upon this toad locked down 100 yards off the road and watched him for 20 minutes....wow what a stud, of course I was drooling thinking why couldn't I have had a crack at him...but I'm happy for the opportunity I had. You guys are so lucky to have such greats studs you get to hunt all the time.








FYI this buck was nw of mound city so maybe someone on here will get to smash him!!!!!!!


----------



## ikeinks

Had a target buck show back on a property where he's been Mia for a month. He was in at 7 this morning. Hunting here until I get him


----------



## hunterhewi

Good luck ike! Any pics?


----------



## ikeinks

hunterhewi said:


> Good luck ike! Any pics?











It's this clown, 150-160 I would guess. Nothing crazy but I won't hesitate after sitting 20+ times and rifle season around the corner


----------



## hunterhewi

Easy 150! Awesome buck! Hope to see you holdin him soon! That is a stud 8. Would be hard to pass him on day 1


----------



## RickySch

yes im a big noob only been hunting for a few year but trying to determine weither or not this buck is broke off on the right side or not


















CH]


----------



## zap

busted off a tine or two, looks like to me.


----------



## avluey

I'd say the RG3 is definitely broken off - possibly the RG4 but I think it's just a little crab claw.


----------



## RickySch

thanks kinda what i was thinking only shot one buck in my 3 years of hunting and this my first year bow hunting so still trying to learn the basics of buck and so on


----------



## RickySch

this guys been has been haunting me every time a take a day off he comes out lol


----------



## RickySch

last annoying question and ill let you guys be just curious on and approximate age for this guy i was thinking 1 1/2 maybe 2


----------



## zap

nice.


----------



## PK_IN_KC

had this one at 50 yards yesterday evening when I've had only one picture of him all year. I couldn't close the deal as he spooked and didn't pose long enough.


----------



## deerhunterjj

havent made it to the stand for a few days. But have been watching with my spotter every night. finally have a few does moving around. No bucks behind them unless they are moving late. Did see the wifes buck she has seen tonight cross 150 yrds from the house. Big 8 point. Nice and tall and at least ear width or wider. Mighty fine deer. He had a lot of space between tines. He moved at 30 min before dark and went straight to where the does were last night. Was sniffing the ground but he wasn't in no big hurry. been a weird year just now seeing a few fresh rubs.


----------



## kstatemallards

RickySch said:


> View attachment 2093901
> last annoying question and ill let you guys be just curious on and approximate age for this guy i was thinking 1 1/2 maybe 2
> View attachment 2093902
> View attachment 2093903


If I had to guess I'd say 2.5


----------



## kstatemallards

RickySch said:


> View attachment 2093897
> this guys been has been haunting me every time a take a day off he comes out lol


Are you hunting the wind right? How are your entry routes to the stand? If he's truly coming out almost everytime you're gone he's got you pegged one way or another.


----------



## YardBird78

RickySch said:


> yes im a big noob only been hunting for a few year but trying to determine weither or not this buck is broke off on the right side or not
> View attachment 2093883
> View attachment 2093885
> View attachment 2093887
> CH]


Pretty sure I have pics of that buck. You north of Topeka?


----------



## YardBird78




----------



## 170p&ywhitail

I'd say so yardbird!


----------



## cunninghamww

^^^yeah that is definitely him


----------



## hunterhewi

Definately the same buck!


----------



## bsstalker

Good luck guys! I've gotta go to Texas for the holiday and won't be able to get back out till the first weekend of rifle&#55357;&#56852;. Any of you try your stick and string luck w the Orange army?????


----------



## RickySch

YardBird78 said:


> Pretty sure I have pics of that buck. You north of Topeka?


Yup about 110th and qrd in Hoyt you close to there


----------



## Arch

what are you all seeing in activity now?


----------



## zap

Hard to see, its just getting light out.


----------



## tmdtexan

bsstalker said:


> Good luck guys! I've gotta go to Texas for the holiday and won't be able to get back out till the first weekend of rifle��. Any of you try your stick and string luck w the Orange army?????



Yes I think it's a great time to be in the woods and have seen new bucks get pushed in due to higher gun Hunter activity around us.

Just have to be careful and wear Orange 

I will be up first or second weekend of rifle to see what happens

I have these two on my hit list


----------



## YardBird78

RickySch said:


> Yup about 110th and qrd in Hoyt you close to there


About 110th and Prd. That's pretty crazy! He's been gone from my cameras for a month or so. Pretty cool lookin buck before he got busted up.


----------



## Kick them up

Here is a new one that showed up last week on camera in the daylight. 20 yards from my stand and I cant hunt for 2 more days.


----------



## RickySch

YardBird78 said:


> About 110th and Prd. That's pretty crazy! He's been gone from my cameras for a month or so. Pretty cool lookin buck before he got busted up.


yea he just showed up on mine about a week or so ago and he was already busted nuts that we are so close kinda koo though kinda gives us an advantage to the movement


----------



## YardBird78

He was running with this one. Had a bunch of pics of them early season.


----------



## mikehurt

Reports from a couple guys around here. Said they saw more movement yesterday than the last week combined. Cruising, chasing, and midday movement. Maybe business is picking up. 
Hunting in the morning and Friday and that's probably about it for me. Have a **** wedding in KC over the weekend.....


----------



## RickySch

YardBird78 said:


> He was running with this one. Had a bunch of pics of them early season.


yup he has also showed up will get pics when i get home to double check


----------



## Vabaseball10

There is no strong rut this year, I think its a trickle rut. I saw some bigger bucks trailing does the first week of november, and then it stopped, and this morning I saw a small 8 running a group of does pretty hard, and drove down near Iola, and saw a pretty nice 8 running a doe pretty hard and crossed the road right in front of me. My best guess is its a trickle rut.


----------



## kda082

Every year feels like a trickle rut for me. I never witness the all out chaos i'm imagining and dreaming about.


----------



## ikeinks

It's windy


----------



## AllOut

Welp, didn't end up with one of our target bucks. Time for us was running out....
But I did manage to stick a narrow in a decent 8.
Longest blood trail I ever had to track. Buck made it almost 1.5 miles with my arrow sticking out both sides like a shish kabob! 

























Here is the track job we had to put on him. Shot him at blue dot, found him at green dot. Red line was blood trail.


----------



## kspseshooter

Saw a nice 3 yr old 8 tonight. He was eating acorns and wasn't the least bit interested in a grunt or bleat.


----------



## Rfordkc

AllOut said:


> Welp, didn't end up with one of our target bucks. Time for us was running out....
> But I did manage to stick a narrow in a decent 8.
> Longest blood trail I ever had to track. Buck made it almost 1.5 miles with my arrow sticking out both sides like a shish kabob!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the track job we had to put on him. Shot him at blue dot, found him at green dot. Red line was blood trail.


Interesting route...you would have thought it would have laid up....were you pushing it?


----------



## AllOut

Rfordkc said:


> Interesting route...you would have thought it would have laid up....were you pushing it?


Yeah we got on him pretty quick. I fully expected to see him go down in the field he was shot in, but he made it to the wood line. We gave him 20-30 mine though. But even still the first place we found where it look like he laid up was about 1/4 mile into it where he made the circle.


----------



## Arch

Who's going it's a perfect morning


----------



## whitetail hnter

going out for a few hours this morning. then going to do some scouting this afternoon.


----------



## ikeinks

I'm out. 12 degrees and calm


----------



## buckyjr

Good weather for a turkey day deer hunt. Let's getter done in KS today!!!


----------



## zmax hunter

Good luck guys, im waiting till about 11am, then going for a long spot n stalk in my ghilly,..big rolling hills with a few scattered tree lots, and thickets


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

zmax hunter said:


> Good luck guys, im waiting till about 11am, then going for a long spot n stalk in my ghilly,..big rolling hills with a few scattered tree lots, and thickets


Good luck zmax! 

Happy thanksgiving to everyone. I'm in Missouri for a couple days. Looking for a buck we named Junior. He's a real good, chocolate racked 9 pointer, SW Missouri buck.


----------



## JWilson90

Went this morning and saw some bucks with bucks and does not being pushed or anything.

On a good thing i went and pulled my card at had 2 studs show up that ive never had before










Im hoping my wife gets a shot at this one during rifle season


----------



## zap

nice.


----------



## kybeau

AllOut said:


> Welp, didn't end up with one of our target bucks. Time for us was running out....
> But I did manage to stick a narrow in a decent 8.
> Longest blood trail I ever had to track. Buck made it almost 1.5 miles with my arrow sticking out both sides like a shish kabob!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the track job we had to put on him. Shot him at blue dot, found him at green dot. Red line was blood trail.


Well at least he died next to the road!


----------



## zmax hunter

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> Good luck zmax!
> 
> Happy thanksgiving to everyone. I'm in Missouri for a couple days. Looking for a buck we named Junior. He's a real good, chocolate racked 9 pointer, SW Missouri buck.



Thanks Jon, good luck to you too!
With the season you are having, hes already on your wall and in your freezer, lol
Hope to see you at church this sunday.
Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!


----------



## bsstalker

Good luck tmd! What a stud, love that really dark forehead


----------



## ikeinks

These 2 have been consistently coming in at night. Hope one makes a mistake soon


----------



## weshawk5

I was lazy and got out a little late this morn. Camera showed this buck right under my stand about 15mjn before I got there, and I'm pretty sure I spooked him walking in. Hopefully he sticks around.

Not as big as the freak I was getting pics of in October but i would guess the same gene pool. I haven't gotten a pic of the big one since the beginning of November.


----------



## bsstalker

Here's my #1 hit lister. His right side is goofy looking!


----------



## OLE'BOWHUNTER

The Deer were moving this morning in SEK. Sat til noon saw 21 deer all throughout the morning. 12 does and 9 bucks. 2 8ptrs and the rest were dinks. No shooters. Great morning to be in the stand. Happy Thanksgiving fellow ATers!


----------



## rhs341

weshawk5 said:


> I was lazy and got out a little late this morn. Camera showed this buck right under my stand about 15mjn before I got there, and I'm pretty sure I spooked him walking in. Hopefully he sticks around.
> 
> Not as big as the freak I was getting pics of in October but i would guess the same gene pool. I haven't gotten a pic of the big one since the beginning of November.


What happened to his back?


----------



## weshawk5

rhs341 said:


> What happened to his back?


I'm not sure, he just showed up like a week ago. He looks like he may be missing a brow tine on the left side also.


----------



## AllOut

kybeau said:


> Well at least he died next to the road!


Actually the first line is a railroad track, it's between the deer and the road.
But luckily the neighbor lady was nice enough you've us permission to go get him and we can drive right to where he was!


----------



## bramk

Got in late last night from Iowa and filled my kansas tag on a target buck this morning! Had daylight pics of him several times within the last week. Shot him at 7am at 20 yrds. He ended up making it about 50 yards after the shot. Scored 143 without the 8+ inches he had broken. I'll try and post pics soon


----------



## fowl_natured

Just a heads up to fellas following this thread. 170p&y connected last night. He's got a great story for you and a nice buck to show for his efforts.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

fowl_natured said:


> Just a heads up to fellas following this thread. 170p&y connected last night. He's got a great story for you and a nice buck to show for his efforts.


Awesome! Cant wait for story and pics!!


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

bramk said:


> Got in late last night from Iowa and filled my kansas tag on a target buck this morning! Had daylight pics of him several times within the last week. Shot him at 7am at 20 yrds. He ended up making it about 50 yards after the shot. Scored 143 without the 8+ inches he had broken. I'll try and post pics soon


sounds like a good one! Pics of him?


----------



## hunterhewi

Cmon guys we need pics!


----------



## bramk




----------



## hunterhewi

Great looking buck! Congrats!!


----------



## dkkarr

Great buck Bramk ! Congratulations


----------



## avluey

Congrats on some big ones gents - hoping I can get it done in the next two days.


----------



## hunterhewi

Goos luck!


----------



## HOYTFFZY11

Some more good bucks being taken. Congrats to everyone getting it done and good luck to the ones still after em. Here is the story of the one I posted Monday if anyone is interested in a decent read. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2367923


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

fowl_natured said:


> Just a heads up to fellas following this thread. 170p&y connected last night. He's got a great story for you and a nice buck to show for his efforts.


Grab a drink this is a long read! Thanks for all your help T-roy! Give me a while guys to get this all typed out.


----------



## Jarsh30

HOYTFFZY11 said:


> Some more good bucks being taken. Congrats to everyone getting it done and good luck to the ones still after em. Here is the story of the one I posted Monday if anyone is interested in a decent read. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2367923


What did he end up scoring?


----------



## hunterhewi

170p&ywhitail said:


> Grab a drink this is a long read! Thanks for all your help T-roy! Give me a while guys to get this all typed out.


Time is a wasting 170! Ready to see your buck!


----------



## HOYTFFZY11

Jarsh30 said:


> What did he end up scoring?


My buddy scored him at 166 7/8"


----------



## Kentucky Lake

Nice Bucks.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

It had been a tough season to say the least. Yesterday I went to a place that I rifle hunted years ago and knew there was nice deer there but, it's wide open rolling pasture so I had never tried bow hunting it. With the luck I been having I decided to go scout it out and see if I could make something work. As I made my way down the rolling hill I looked north down in the old almost dry pond bed and spotted a Tall snow white rack in the weeds! I did some glassing and seen this buck had a doe bedded down in there. So I looked the landscape over and made my way down the draw that snaked to the pond.I was a lil over a 1/4 mile from them. The last 150 yds was by way of hands and knees only. I had closed the gap to 45yds and a pheasant had flown in the weeds by me on my trek, and a lil later thought he was moving around in there beside me. I look and see a young 10 pt starring at me a about 10 yds! I thought crap the jig is up! He bounded off but the buck and doe stayed. Glassing closer I seen the buck was a monster of a 9 pt. I made it about another 5 yds and he decided to stand on the dam, so there I am stuck because he has the birds eye view now above the weeds. No shot do to the weeds ( and 40 is out of my comfort zone) well he decided to walk back down so I start to make a move and he gets real curious and is looking my direction and snort wheezes! Thinking crap he thinks I'm that lil 10 trying to steal his doe! But cant make me out for the weeds. So I snort wheeze back and he does the same back! Next thing I know I catch movement to my right and a wide heavy buck is making his way to the big 9 with ears pinned back 25 yds from me! I had no shot due to being in the pond embankment, so thinking now or never I stand, draw, snort wheeze, and he stops and stares at the 9. I settle the pin and squeeze off and hear it hit him with that nice thwak! sound and he hauls butt behind the pond dam. The 9 and doe just stand there and watched him run off then look at me and bounded away. I couldn't believe what I had just witnessed and pulled off. I let some time go by and tried to find first blood with no luck, so now I'm doubting myself a bit. I went home and called fowl_natured and told him the story. We gave him 3 hrs then went to track. We trailed very minimal blood for 150 yds and that took 3hrs sooo we decided to back out just in case my shot was a little less then perfect. It felt and looked good when I released but when the blood trail is that sparse you start to doubt yourself. Came back this morning and got back on the trail which was still very scarce. 175 yds later there was 3 good football size blood spots with lung blood in them where he had layed down. Then I look up and there he is laying on the other side of a terrace 25 yds away! I was so relieved. My shot was a touch high, which from the ground didn't allow the blood to leave a trail like a tree stand shot would have. I couldn't be happier with him! Pics to come!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Here he is!


----------



## APAsuphan

You dirty dog!!! Congrats man he's a stud!!


----------



## flyin51

Freakin awesome story and buck!


----------



## hunterhewi

That is an awesome story! And a mighty fine buck, love that mass! Glad to see they didnt win after all!! Congrats!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Thanks guys!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

APAsuphan said:


> You dirty dog!!! Congrats man he's a stud!!


Just goes to show that your whole season can change in 1 outing.


----------



## hunterhewi

Thats usually how it works lol


----------



## aeast236

170p&ywhitail said:


> Here he is!


Congrats!! Awesome unfolding of a great hunt.


----------



## Arch

I'm up any one getting after it ? I set up new stand on new land it's beautiful!


----------



## avluey

Congrats 170, what a buck and the story of a lifetime to go with him.

I'm up in a new stand this morning too...forecasted SSW winds are SE winds so far which isn't a great thing.


----------



## zap

Nice buck 170!


----------



## HOYTFFZY11

Congrats 170 that is a good looking deer and great story!


----------



## rhs341

Awesome buck
Awesome story
Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## avluey

One dink cruising through so far. Think that's the fifth time I've had him in front of me this month. If he stays this steady next weekend my son will put a bullet in him.


----------



## dkkarr

Great buck 170 ! Thanks for the story and pictures


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

Wow!!!!!! Great job 170!!!!!!! Man, what a great buck!!

What u think on score? Upper 150s?


----------



## AintNoGriz

Way to get er done 170!! Love the story, felt like I was crawling along with you......and a super buck to boot!

Congrats


----------



## zmax hunter

Congrats 170! Thanks for sharing the story!


----------



## kspseshooter

Nice buck 170! Nothing for me this morning. Gonna hunt public tonight


----------



## zap

Its a tad warm out......:mg:


----------



## Jarsh30

Excellent buck 170 and cool story to boot!


----------



## Cat

Good job Josh! Nice deer!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Thanks everyone! MOBIGBUCKS haven't put a tape to him yet, but I would guess your about right, thinking the mid 150s myself. He has great mass to help out the shorter tines. He is my biggest so far. Everyone thinks I have a 170 cause of my handle, but that's my goal!


----------



## Nickum1982

When I PCS'd to Kansas I didn't expect 70 degrees at the end of November. Can't Mother Nature give me a break.


----------



## hunterhewi

Its kansas man its like this every year bout this time! Sometimes its cold and sometimes its warm


----------



## kybeau

170... that is a great buck and an even better story. Major props on getting the job done!


----------



## Hawkfarm

Congrats 170. Great buck and a story that would be hard to top.


----------



## whitetail hnter

Nickum1982, welcome to Salina. And no, mother nature isn't going to give us much of a break.


----------



## hunterhewi

Yep welcome to salina! Im down the road in mcpherson but work in salina


----------



## zmax hunter

I live just north of salina, in minneapolis,..if you dont like the weather,..just give it a day or 2,..it will be below zero before ya know it,...and 105 or higher this coming summer, lol


----------



## 67gtxht

Buddy shot a nice 150 class 10 this morning at 7:20 I went out this afternoon only saw 4 does right before dark.


----------



## 67gtxht

View attachment 2095832
Here's a pic of the one my buddy shot this morning


----------



## kybeau

Nice!


----------



## kshunter72

170p&ywhitail said:


> Here he is!


CONGATS! That's a great buck and a heck of a way to get it done. I see what ya meant by a story to tell. Way to end the season before the orange army shows up!!!


----------



## kscumminsdriver

I filled my Res. Archery tag on Nov. 26th with this great 4.5 year old. He's a mainframe 5x5 with a sticker off his left browtine, a sticker off his left G2 and a sticker off his right G2. Sometime between October and November he busted off the tip of his right mainbeam and part of his right G4. We rough scored him at around 158" and he probably would've gone 161" or so if he wasn't busted up. He wasn't the deer I was targeting for this season but he's my biggest buck ever so I can't complain.

















My target buck for the season just never cooperated when I was on stand. I saw him 4 times in 7 different days. He came within 31 yards on the morning of Nov. 25th but was behind a nasty little locust tree that didn't allow even the thought of a shot but it does provide great cover from deer coming from that direction. As with most, I had several daytime pictures of the deer inside of 25 yards from my stand on days I wasn't there... several of which I'm sure the wind was terrible for but I imagine at least 1 of them (morning of Nov. 24) the wind was perfect for. 

Interestingly enough, the deer I did shoot wasn't a regular visitor to any of my cameras or stands. He disappeared for 20 days in late October/early November and then after a few photos disappeared again for a week or so. I saw him on the evening of Nov. 24th at about 24 yards but passed up the shot opportunity waiting for the big guy. When he came in to 18 yards in the late afternoon on the 26th I couldn't pass up the opportunity to take my biggest deer ever and the rest is history... I also went thru my 2013 pictures and didn't see any bucks that carried his frame so he could've been a new deer to the property all together.

The pics where I'm smiling aren't the best quality so ignore the smirk I have in this one...
There is a bit of long-arming going on but not on purpose... his inside spread was just over 19 1/2", both his G2's were in the 9 1/2" range and he carried just over 38" of mass... 
The shot was right thru the heart with the exit under the armpit on the offside... he might've gone 18 yards before just laying down. 

I hunted the afternoon of the 22nd, morning and afternoon of the 23rd, afternoon of the 24th, morning and afternoon of the 25th and morning and afternoon of the 26th. To me and for the property I was hunting it really seemed like the rut was rapidly coming to an end. I think there was still a hot doe or two running around but the mature bucks didn't act nearly as aggressive towards each other as they had been when I was hunting on the 16th... I even watched two of them groom each other on the evening of the 25th. I specifically targeted the 5 days before Thanksgiving based on what I was seeing on my cameras during the similar timeframe in 2013; at least one mature buck coming thru scanning the food source for does. One major difference for this year is that the property wasn't planted to winter wheat this fall. It's bean stubble which they will presumably drill to corn or milo in the spring. Deer no doubt will pick thru bean stubble all winter but the does were definitely heading to the property south of this one to get to the green wheat so the pattern wasn't as consistent. Next year I will probably go back to my standard concentration on the middle of the rut but I thought it was worth a shot to hunt closer to the end of the rut based on my camera data from 2013. 

If you still have a tag in your pocket it looks like another cold blast coming for Sunday/Monday so get out there and find a food source before the rifle hunters start throwing bullets around.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Nice buck man.....Congrats!


----------



## avluey

Great buck cumminsdriver! He looks so much like my #1 target; very similar frame, mass, and tine length. The one I'm after has kickers on RG2, LG2, and LG3.


----------



## hunterhewi

Very nice buck! Congrats to everyone! Good luck to everyone still at it! Sitting today trying to tag a doe. Its a warm one, 73 degrees.


----------



## Arch

I'm with yea it's warm hope they move


----------



## hunterhewi

Im hoping they do. It may be late but they should be up feeding with this cold front rolling in


----------



## Arch

Yea I figure last 45 min of light


----------



## hunterhewi

Hopefully they give us that much lol


----------



## Arch

True


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

kshunter72 said:


> CONGATS! That's a great buck and a heck of a way to get it done. I see what ya meant by a story to tell. Way to end the season before the orange army shows up!!!


Thanks, I'll have time to work on your Eruo now!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Great buck kscummins!!


----------



## hunterhewi

Decent 8 out in front of me chasing a big doe hard. Full out running her all over this wheat field. Small forky sniffin around and trying to find out which way she went. Guessing shes coming into second estrous. Or way late first estrous?


----------



## WMDTalley

I killed this one on 11/19/2014. Grossed 178 4/8.


----------



## Jarsh30

Way to go WMD!!!


----------



## Rfordkc

Very nice. buck WMD.


----------



## zap

Nice, wmd.

Congrats on a toad!


----------



## PK_IN_KC

Fantastic deer WMD.


----------



## rhs341

Nice pig!


----------



## bowhuntertx

Way to go WMD. Tremendous bucj


----------



## KSQ2

Shot this one the day after Thanksgiving. He was chasing a group of does with 3 smaller bucks.


----------



## zap

That there is gnarly, ksq2.

Congrats!


----------



## Cat

Not sure if this is gonna work but here is the buck I took on the 26th


----------



## Cat

wasn't sure if the pic would upload but it did. This was kind of a bittersweet ending to a good season. Got first pics of this guy back in 2011. Obviously he was not mature at that point. In 2012 he was a very well rounded 3.5 year old but just a bit young for the potential I knew he had. Last year he looked good but never gave me the opportunity I was after. This year he slipped up. It was a pretty good experience to watch this deer grow over the last few years and to be able to be the one to harvest him. I have followed this thread from the beginning and have enjoyed your stories, pics and input throughout this season and thought I would share mine as it has had its ups and down ''like it always does''. For those of you still out there. Its not over. Saw a lot of deer this evening on my drive home. Good luck


----------



## kspseshooter

Beautiful buck Cat!!


----------



## hunterhewi

Cat said:


> View attachment 2098060
> Not sure if this is gonna work but here is the buck I took on the 26th


Heck of a buck bro! Congrats!


----------



## bsstalker

170, ks cummins, WMD, ksq2 and cat------nice bucks guys!!!!!


----------



## kshunter72

Cat said:


> View attachment 2098060
> Not sure if this is gonna work but here is the buck I took on the 26th


Congrats man that's a great buck. Way to stay with it and get the one you been targeting. Happy for ya CAT!!!


----------



## zap

great buck and picture, Cat!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Congrats Nieghbor!


----------



## AintNoGriz

Is it me or is there some real slammers being shot this year? Congrats to everyone on some super bucks.


----------



## KSQ2

AintNoGriz said:


> Is it me or is there some real slammers being shot this year? Congrats to everyone on some super bucks.


We have a buck contest every year at our church, Marvin Whitehead comes each year to measure the racks. I told him this year we're going to keep him busy! I'm thinking we'll probably double the biggest take of the last 5 or 6 years. I do wish I could say the same for does, we haven't seen too many this year.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

I saw a lot of action while driving around last night. 2 really nice bucks one feeding and one HARD on a doe. And a few small ones chasing. The day I got my buck (26th) up til now is the most rut action I seen all November. Looks like rifle season may get a few......


----------



## ikeinks

Bucks are grouped back up. Good luck & be careful with the rifle hunters slinging bullets through the trees.


----------



## KsKid

Congrats SeaCAT!!! Its awesome you got to watch him grow into what he became!! Good Job!


----------



## kscumminsdriver

AintNoGriz said:


> Is it me or is there some real slammers being shot this year? Congrats to everyone on some super bucks.


Definitely are... I am in a buck contest locally and I took mine in tonight to be scored and I asked the taxi how many he's scored and he starts rattling off some big scores and then says but he's expecting a couple 190's and another 170 to come in soon to be measured... not to mention the racks he had in that were just customers....


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

ikeinks
Bucks are grouped back up. Good luck & be careful with the rifle hunters slinging bullets through the trees.[/QUOTE said:


> Ah b darn.


----------



## muliesflatties

ikeinks said:


> View attachment 2099242
> 
> 
> Bucks are grouped back up. Good luck & be careful with the rifle hunters slinging bullets through the trees.


Yep that's what I seen last weekend. All my bucks are running in 2s and are feeding instead of chasing.


----------



## zap

Don't forget to wear your orange!

Body armor on public......:lol:


----------



## Spencer

I'm still looking for a cape if anybody happens to come across a good one. I did have a couple guys offer some when I happened to be out of town, so I appreciate the offers but now I don't plan to be out of town for anything and don't mind making a drive to pick it up, hell I'll even do the euro mount for you. Let me know!


----------



## JWilson90

Absolute monster. Dont no the hunter just got the pic sent to me this morning. Said to b SEKS


----------



## love2hunt85

JWilson90 said:


> Absolute monster. Dont no the hunter just got the pic sent to me this morning. Said to b SEKS


Sweet Jesus that's huge!


----------



## AintNoGriz

This is a rifle kill from this morning. Shot in Marion Co. (not around the reservoir). Rough scored 218". Check out the unusual right main beam, looks like a dinosore's spine/back......


----------



## hunterhewi

Wow griz wish i could see a stud like that!


----------



## JWilson90

Big bucks droppin everywhere


----------



## KSArcher06

JWilson90 said:


> Absolute monster. Dont no the hunter just got the pic sent to me this morning. Said to b SEKS


Anyone have any info on what county this buck was killed in? it looks exactly like one we were chasing all season


----------



## hunterhewi

If it were the same one i dont think it would be too hard to tell lol


----------



## JWilson90

KSArcher06 said:


> Anyone have any info on what county this buck was killed in? it looks exactly like one we were chasing all season


What county you in. Ill tell you if its from the same county


----------



## hunterhewi

Just post up the county! Idk what the big secret always is?!


----------



## Spencer

AintNoGriz said:


> This is a rifle kill from this morning. Shot in Marion Co. (not around the reservoir). Rough scored 218". Check out the unusual right main beam, looks like a dinosore's spine/back......


Great buck! This buck has some of those same characteristics.


----------



## JWilson90

Labette county. The guy who killed it owns lots of land that buds up to the ammunition plant


----------



## HoytTF

Spencer said:


> Great buck! This buck has some of those same characteristics.



Did Bruce kill that this year?


----------



## ikeinks

Possible typical state record shot in Jewell county this morning. I'm hearing 212"


----------



## hunterhewi

Some absolute giants being knocked down!


----------



## Arch

can I hunt in archery only area with bow with my antler less tag during gun season


----------



## cunninghamww

ikeinks said:


> Possible typical state record shot in Jewell county this morning. I'm hearing 212"


Can't wait for pics


----------



## hunterhewi

Arch said:


> can I hunt in archery only area with bow with my antler less tag during gun season


Yes


----------



## WUD DUK

JWilson90 said:


> Big bucks droppin everywhere


I'm going thru withdrawals! Didn't get drawn this year


----------



## hunterhewi

WUD DUK said:


> I'm going thru withdrawals! Didn't get drawn this year


Why didnt you purchase a leftover as soon as you found out you didnt draw?


----------



## WUD DUK

hunterhewi said:


> Why didnt you purchase a leftover as soon as you found out you didnt draw?


I hunt unit 1. They never have leftover tags. I've got some family that has land there. It's on the Norton/Decatur county line and on the Nebraska border as well. Tons of deer there!


----------



## hunterhewi

Ah gotcha lol well damn! Better luck this year bro!


----------



## WUD DUK

hunterhewi said:


> Ah gotcha lol well damn! Better luck this year bro!


Thanks man! I'll try again next year. Hopefully I have some luck, lol. I'm trying to fill my second buck tag here in MO but it seems as if all the deer have crawled into a hole to hide! Good luck hunting.


----------



## hunterhewi

Lol well hope you can get a big one! I have a couple of doe tags left so ill be out a bit more


----------



## JWilson90

hunterhewi said:


> Lol well hope you can get a big one! I have a couple of doe tags left so ill be out a bit more


Im in the same boat. Ive got 2 doe tags left to fill. Stock up on tender meat


----------



## hunterhewi

JWilson90 said:


> Im in the same boat. Ive got 2 doe tags left to fill. Stock up on tender meat


Yes sir! My family goes through 5-6 deer per year. Good thing mama and our 2 lil girls like it!


----------



## Spencer

HoytTF said:


> Did Bruce kill that this year?


Yes he did


----------



## OPKShunter

Arch said:


> can I hunt in archery only area with bow with my antler less tag during gun season


Yep, just wear orange.


----------



## asmith4

...


----------



## HoytTF

asmith4 said:


> Yes. Another big one. None which have ever been recorded


What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## asmith4

HoytTF said:


> What's that supposed to mean?


Why would you not have it in the record books? Just something to think about. Not saying anything because I don't know for sure. Might be his call.


----------



## hunterhewi

asmith4 said:


> Why would you not have it in the record books? Just something to think about. Not saying anything because I don't know for sure. Might be his call.


Alot of farmers and such that shoot them could care less about the record books. Anyways the ones i know.


----------



## asmith4

hunterhewi said:


> Alot of farmers and such that shoot them could care less about the record books. Anyways the ones i know.


This is true. But are they in North American Whitetail?


----------



## kscumminsdriver

ikeinks said:


> Possible typical state record shot in Jewell county this morning. I'm hearing 212"


in for more info.... 

will all the big deer that have been shot and scored in this state, Kansas still doesn't have a net 200" typical in the books...


----------



## hunterhewi

kscumminsdriver said:


> in for more info....
> 
> will all the big deer that have been shot and scored in this state, Kansas still doesn't have a net 200" typical in the books...


It takes alot of antler to make 200" net!!


----------



## kansasboi

Ok, now that the giant monster pee-my-pants deer are getting posted, I'm gonna slip in this buck I killed back in November. Right at 138", got him out of a blind in our pasture. Not the brute I was after, but it was nice to get one down. Now just running cams & hunting with dad on the weekends, hopefully he can catch some late season magic. 
Still seeing a lot of deer working out in the country, had two bucks following a doe by the job site today in SW Kansas. Great bucks as usual from everyone on here, we really should start a running tally of inches by Kansas AT Members lol. Good luck to all in late season, find the food..


----------



## ikeinks

kscumminsdriver said:


> in for more info....
> 
> will all the big deer that have been shot and scored in this state, Kansas still doesn't have a net 200" typical in the books...


Yep, 198 and change. Still trying to decide if I should post the picture of the buck. Don't want to get rumors flying and look like a dimbass


----------



## bsstalker

QUESTION; any of you hunt corn piles in the evening and what's your exit stategy?


----------



## zap

Its best to hunt the trails to the corn.
Only when the conditions are favorable......wind and thermal flow.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

kansasboi said:


> Ok, now that the giant monster pee-my-pants deer are getting posted, I'm gonna slip in this buck I killed back in November. Right at 138", got him out of a blind in our pasture. Not the brute I was after, but it was nice to get one down. Now just running cams & hunting with dad on the weekends, hopefully he can catch some late season magic.
> Still seeing a lot of deer working out in the country, had two bucks following a doe by the job site today in SW Kansas. Great bucks as usual from everyone on here, we really should start a running tally of inches by Kansas AT Members lol. Good luck to all in late season, find the food..


Good looking deer bud!!


----------



## AintNoGriz

Congrats kansasboi.......looks like your buck beat mine by about 5"....mine went 133" as a clean 10.


----------



## WUD DUK

kansasboi said:


> Ok, now that the giant monster pee-my-pants deer are getting posted, I'm gonna slip in this buck I killed back in November. Right at 138", got him out of a blind in our pasture. Not the brute I was after, but it was nice to get one down. Now just running cams & hunting with dad on the weekends, hopefully he can catch some late season magic.
> Still seeing a lot of deer working out in the country, had two bucks following a doe by the job site today in SW Kansas. Great bucks as usual from everyone on here, we really should start a running tally of inches by Kansas AT Members lol. Good luck to all in late season, find the food..


Yeah man that's a good looking buck! I know you said he's not "THE ONE" you were after but he's a keeper for sure. I'd be happy to take that any day! Congrats to ya :thumbs_up


----------



## kybeau

bsstalker said:


> QUESTION; any of you hunt corn piles in the evening and what's your exit stategy?


I've heard of people using a coyote call (howl) to push the deer off so they can make their exit while hunting over food plots. I assume it would work over a corn pile too.

If possible I'd suggest having someone come get you in a truck, tractor, or ATV.


----------



## bowhuntertx

There are many reasons why big bucks don't get entered into the books. I think of some of the giants I see and hear about each year that some get publicized. A lot of hunters don't want the attention and more interest drawn to there area. Think of all the ground lost each year to outfitters, leases, etc. I'm not against either of the 2 considering I have used both. But everytime the stories of huge bucks begin to circulate, there is an increased interest in said area. Just my 2 cents


----------



## HoytTF

asmith4 said:


> Why would you not have it in the record books? Just something to think about. Not saying anything because I don't know for sure. Might be his call.



Not defending him as I only know him as one of the taxidermist I use but I have a pile of deer that will easily make the book and none of them are entered. I hunt for myself and the book means nothing to me. Most of the hardcore guys I know and hunt with are the same way. I know way more guys that kill a P&Y each year and don't enter them than guys that do. He could be the same way or there may be other reasons he does not enter them. Who knows!


----------



## Brad H

JWilson90 said:


> Absolute monster. Dont no the hunter just got the pic sent to me this morning. Said to b SEKS


I know exactly where that buck came from!!!


----------



## 520dude

kansasboi said:


> Ok, now that the giant monster pee-my-pants deer are getting posted, I'm gonna slip in this buck I killed back in November. Right at 138", got him out of a blind in our pasture. Not the brute I was after, but it was nice to get one down. Now just running cams & hunting with dad on the weekends, hopefully he can catch some late season magic.
> Still seeing a lot of deer working out in the country, had two bucks following a doe by the job site today in SW Kansas. Great bucks as usual from everyone on here, we really should start a running tally of inches by Kansas AT Members lol. Good luck to all in late season, find the food..


Awesome rub on that power pole.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

hunterhewi said:


> It takes alot of antler to make 200" net!!


No doubt about that.... there's only like 17 of them in the books.


----------



## Arch

Up and at EM going to archery only area hopping they got pushed there after gun hunters had their way lol


----------



## whitetail hnter

I here ya Arch. going out to my little area out of the way of the gun hunters. be safe this morning.


----------



## duby8609

Opening weekend of gun season and I've heard 1 shot


----------



## avluey

Haven't heard a single shot this morning. All I've seen is turkey, crows, and geese.


----------



## Arch

Me either


----------



## Archerybuff

bowhuntertx said:


> There are many reasons why big bucks don't get entered into the books. I think of some of the giants I see and hear about each year that some get publicized. A lot of hunters don't want the attention and more interest drawn to there area. Think of all the ground lost each year to outfitters, leases, etc. I'm not against either of the 2 considering I have used both. But everytime the stories of huge bucks begin to circulate, there is an increased interest in said area. Just my 2 cents





HoytTF said:


> Not defending him as I only know him as one of the taxidermist I use but I have a pile of deer that will easily make the book and none of them are entered. I hunt for myself and the book means nothing to me. Most of the hardcore guys I know and hunt with are the same way. I know way more guys that kill a P&Y each year and don't enter them than guys that do. He could be the same way or there may be other reasons he does not enter them. Who knows!


I agree! I know a lot of people that shoot quality deer, some of those guys seem to tag one every year. I can't think of a single hunter that enters every deer they kill in the books. The only people I do know that have entered a buck in the books was because it was their first PY animal. If you want to get the property you hunt leased out from under you just start posting pictures of big deer you have tagged.


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

I'm out doing a little doe patrol for the freezer and the land owner. I heard 2 shots early. Saw 1 doe & 2 bucks. 1 of which be awesome next year. I was walking out and saw him walking towards me over a hill. I stopped and he got to about 15 yards. We had a stand off for about 10 minutes before he walked off.


----------



## ksgobbler

Archerybuff said:


> I agree! I know a lot of people that shoot quality deer, some of those guys seem to tag one every year. I can't think of a single hunter that enters every deer they kill in the books. The only people I do know that have entered a buck in the books was because it was their first PY animal. If you want to get the property you hunt leased out from under you just start posting pictures of big deer you have tagged.


Yep I know where a 209 4/8 got taken last year. They took it to the monster buck classic, and lost that place to hunt. I know more guys that have taken big deer and not entered them than I do guys that have shot them and entered them.


----------



## legion_archery

Spencer said:


> Great buck! This buck has some of those same characteristics.


When did Bruce kill that???!!!! Bruce hunts kinda around my place and I'm kinda related to Bruce


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

legion_archery said:


> When did Bruce kill that???!!!! Bruce hunts kinda around my place and I'm kinda related to Bruce


Small world I've talked to you a few times. You have an archery shop in Grove. And use to have a sporting goods store called Tempeys. My father in law and I would come in a few times through the summer while we was on our fishing trips, I bought a Huge bag of Gene Larew salt craws from you once Lol! The wife's family has been staying there at Honey Creek since the 70s for there vacations. I starting joining them in 02' and have checked your store out about every trip to see if there was something I couldn't live with out.


----------



## legion_archery

170p&ywhitail said:


> Small world I've talked to you a few times. You have an archery shop in Grove. And use to have a sporting goods store called Tempeys. My father in law and I would come in a few times through the summer while we was on our fishing trips, I bought a Huge bag of Gene Larew salt craws from you once Lol! The wife's family has been staying there at Honey Creek since the 70s for there vacations. I starting joining them in 02' and have checked your store out about every trip to see if there was something I couldn't live with out.


Yep I remember lol......... Ya my family had to close Tempys because of the state widening the highway so I opened up my own shop last year, been doing good


----------



## JWilson90

legion_archery said:


> Yep I remember lol......... Ya my family had to close Tempys because of the state widening the highway so I opened up my own shop last year, been doing good


whats your new shop called. im in grove all the time throughout the summer.


----------



## legion_archery

JWilson90 said:


> whats your new shop called. im in grove all the time throughout the summer.


Legion Archery


----------



## JWilson90

wheres it at in grove? is it the archery store by cheapo deapo?


----------



## legion_archery

JWilson90 said:


> wheres it at in grove? is it the archery store by cheapo deapo?


Yep that's me....... Right between Braums and MacDonald's


----------



## JWilson90

legion_archery said:


> Yep that's me....... Right between Braums and MacDonald's


Thats what i thought. I tried coming in over the summer one weekend for field tips and it was closed.


----------



## legion_archery

Ya closed on Sundays & Mondays that time of year........... 

Field tips are $0.35 each fyi


----------



## legion_archery

JWilson90 said:


> Thats what i thought. I tried coming in over the summer one weekend for field tips and it was closed.


But it could have been on a weekend that I had a tournament??? I won the Oklahoma state ASA & Regions national championship & the Buckmasters world championship this year


----------



## kspseshooter

Public land 10 point I shot this morning from the ground


----------



## BFuchs

kspseshooter said:


> View attachment 2103380
> 
> Public land 10 point I shot this morning from the ground


Awesome, congratulations!


----------



## zap

kspseshooter said:


> View attachment 2103380
> 
> Public land 10 point I shot this morning from the ground



nice!


----------



## kspseshooter

zap said:


> nice!


Thanks for the pointers on hunting these public land deer Marty


----------



## whitetail hnter

good looking buck


----------



## avluey

Congrats on a great buck, looks like he's got great symetry.


----------



## Bowhunter 1971

Thinking of heading up to try and hunt a couple of days next week after the rifle season has ended. What's the movement like at this time of year? Never came this late and was wondering what to expect.


----------



## zap

Deer gotta eat.

Late estrus also.


----------



## avluey

Every buck I've killed in KS was late December overlooking food - sunset, winds die down, deer come out of the woods. Gotta get on the trails they're using to access the fields in my experience. If they come out over 50 yards from you they might not make it to you before you run out of light, so have an escape plan.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

Bowhunter 1971 said:


> Thinking of heading up to try and hunt a couple of days next week after the rifle season has ended. What's the movement like at this time of year? Never came this late and was wondering what to expect.


find food, find deer.... they can be patterned like early season but the potential is there for bucks to be more nocturnal than they are early. And it's better if it's cold unlike today when it's almost 60.


----------



## burns_312

ikeinks said:


> Possible typical state record shot in Jewell county this morning. I'm hearing 212"


I believe this is the deer you heard about. Was sent the picture by a friend from that area. From what I'm told, it was shot on public as well.


----------



## Cookie1125

I got my buck this last week on my days off. I think one of the few people I can think of who likes my days off in the middle of the week. This guy to the south of my stand working a scrape that's right in front of a camera we have out. He then went east following a doe, I never thought he would turn around since I tried grunting and he just ignored them. I figured I had nothing to loose so I made a snort wheeze with my mouth. This got him to stop and turn around to charge in to about 16 yards. I can say its hard to keep your composure when you have a nice buck run in from 150 yards out to such a close distance. I pulled my shot back further that I would have liked so I backed out and waited for my brother to help track since he is the only one in our family not colorblind and able to follow blood better than I am. when it was all said and done he did not go very far. This is my largest buck to date and one of the neatest hunts I have had as well. 


If he hadn't broken off his left browtine he would have made 150 but is at 148 3/8.



I have my daughter on my days off and it meant a lot to have her there with me, she wasn't too sure about it at first but once we had a few pictures taken she pulled a chair up next to where I was skinning him and was actually in the way lol. Hope she stays excited about it so I can start taking her with me.


----------



## rhs341

Nice


----------



## BigDeer

awesome Cookie, the whole thing!


----------



## ikeinks

burns_312 said:


> I believe this is the deer you heard about. Was sent the picture by a friend from that area. From what I'm told, it was shot on public as well.
> View attachment 2103619


Yep that's the pic I had last week. I think with his deductions he won't be the record but definitely top 10


----------



## top pin 56

Cookie1125 said:


> I got my buck this last week on my days off. I think one of the few people I can think of who likes my days off in the middle of the week. This guy to the south of my stand working a scrape that's right in front of a camera we have out. He then went east following a doe, I never thought he would turn around since I tried grunting and he just ignored them. I figured I had nothing to loose so I made a snort wheeze with my mouth. This got him to stop and turn around to charge in to about 16 yards. I can say its hard to keep your composure when you have a nice buck run in from 150 yards out to such a close distance. I pulled my shot back further that I would have liked so I backed out and waited for my brother to help track since he is the only one in our family not colorblind and able to follow blood better than I am. when it was all said and done he did not go very far. This is my largest buck to date and one of the neatest hunts I have had as well.
> 
> 
> If he hadn't broken off his left browtine he would have made 150 but is at 148 3/8.
> 
> 
> 
> I have my daughter on my days off and it meant a lot to have her there with me, she wasn't too sure about it at first but once we had a few pictures taken she pulled a chair up next to where I was skinning him and was actually in the way lol. Hope she stays excited about it so I can start taking her with me.


Yep, when they come in to a snort wheeze they're pretty fired up and intense. Really nice buck and it's wonderful you're able to share with your little girl!! Happy Holidays! Looks like he has probably dropped a few lbs chasing!


----------



## kspseshooter

Nice buck Cookie!!


----------



## Hawkfarm

Congrats Cookie, on the buck and in getting your child interested in what you like to do in the outdoors.


----------



## BFuchs

Cookie1125 said:


> I got my buck this last week on my days off. I think one of the few people I can think of who likes my days off in the middle of the week. This guy to the south of my stand working a scrape that's right in front of a camera we have out. He then went east following a doe, I never thought he would turn around since I tried grunting and he just ignored them. I figured I had nothing to loose so I made a snort wheeze with my mouth. This got him to stop and turn around to charge in to about 16 yards. I can say its hard to keep your composure when you have a nice buck run in from 150 yards out to such a close distance. I pulled my shot back further that I would have liked so I backed out and waited for my brother to help track since he is the only one in our family not colorblind and able to follow blood better than I am. when it was all said and done he did not go very far. This is my largest buck to date and one of the neatest hunts I have had as well.
> 
> 
> If he hadn't broken off his left browtine he would have made 150 but is at 148 3/8.
> 
> 
> 
> I have my daughter on my days off and it meant a lot to have her there with me, she wasn't too sure about it at first but once we had a few pictures taken she pulled a chair up next to where I was skinning him and was actually in the way lol. Hope she stays excited about it so I can start taking her with me.


That is a badass looking buck! Super wide, love it. Congrats!


----------



## sooner77

Headed up for the long weekend. Any deer moving at all?


----------



## ksgobbler

Game camera took a couple hundred pics in a week. 2 were in daylight. Other spot had does during daylight but still showed bucks moving late at night


----------



## avluey

Congrats Cookie! I've only had one buck come in on a snort wheeze and it was pretty exciting. I ended up passing on the shot because he wasn't as big as I thought, but it was absolutely an intense encounter.


----------



## sooner77

It's better to be in the woods. Hope a deer or two will bother me. Guess we need some cold weather.


----------



## JWilson90

ksgobbler said:


> Game camera took a couple hundred pics in a week. 2 were in daylight. Other spot had does during daylight but still showed bucks moving late at night


Had the same thing. Had some does and young buck at noon one day but im assuming they got bumped by gun shots


----------



## rjubber

KSArcher06 said:


> Anyone have any info on what county this buck was killed in? it looks exactly like one we were chasing all season


I heard the guy in the picture owns a lot of land in Labette County...


----------



## JWilson90

rjubber said:


> I heard the guy in the picture owns a lot of land in Labette County...


Yea. Lots an lots. My grandpa used to work for his mom and they own a lot in the river bottoms north of oswego and a lot by the ammunition plant by parsons. His boys always kill big deer


----------



## avluey

Anyone else planning on giving it a go this weekend despite the ridiculously hot temps? I wish I had the discipline to stay away but time is running out.


----------



## ksgobbler

Brother hunted tonight and didn't see anything. Camera showed the big buck he is after was there at 503 this morning


----------



## sleeperls

A legend on my farm has died. Followed him the past three years. First year hit by a car and lived. Last year a hunter shot him in the shoulder and he lived. Dunno cause of death. He didnt live on me much this year and lost the droptine he has carried the past few years. I dont know what happend to him. Neighbors havnt shot anything either. Warden is going to come check it out tomorrow.


----------



## sleeperls




----------



## kansasboi

Nice buck cookie!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

I remember you posting him sleeperls. Thats to bad man.....I have been after a doe all week with no luck. Just starting seeing them mid week but they come out where I'm not.


----------



## sleeperls

They are starting to yard up here but with all the pressure not much for movement in daylight. Last 20 minutes at night ant morning for the most part. 

Doesnt help that im down there checking cows all the time.


----------



## Jarsh30

Well boys I got a buck finally, unfortunately he didn't come within bow range so smacked him with the .308 I was really hoping to use my bow but just didn't work out. But still pump shot a decent mule buck.









Haven't scored him yet but regardless of that his character is so awesome.








Mid November that is him on the right.


----------



## dkkarr

Congratulations Jarsh30 ! very nice buck


----------



## sleeperls

Nice mulie man.


----------



## rhs341

Nice


----------



## kspseshooter

Awesome mulie Jarsh!!


----------



## love2hunt85

Jarsh30 said:


> Well boys I got a buck finally, unfortunately he didn't come within bow range so smacked him with the .308 I was really hoping to use my bow but just didn't work out. But still pump shot a decent mule buck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't scored him yet but regardless of that his character is so awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid November that is him on the right.


Awesome buck congrats!


----------



## Boldread

Damn sleeper sorry about your deer.


----------



## sleeperls

You better shoulder mount that mulie. It will look good on the wall.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Bad azz muley!


----------



## ikeinks

I'm waving the white flag on deer season. 5 years and counting since tagging out. Onto waterfowl season. Congrats to everyone who got one this year and I enjoyed the forum once again this year. Happy holidays! [emoji482]


----------



## JWilson90

ikeinks said:


> I'm waving the white flag on deer season. 5 years and counting since tagging out. Onto waterfowl season. Congrats to everyone who got one this year and I enjoyed the forum once again this year. Happy holidays! [emoji482]


All it takes is one time and everything changes. Id try an stick it out


----------



## whitetail hnter

got to try and stick it out. never know what the next day will bring. I'm still trying for mine. haven't seen a shooter all year.


----------



## avluey

Who else is braving the brutal cold this morning &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## zap

Warm and no wind......I am not hunting.


----------



## Arch

Saw four monster does at day break


----------



## avluey

So far nothing except a flock of about a thousand snow geese flying over. Heard one cross the creek about 75 yards to my aft-right but so far hasn't made an appearance in the cut cornfield.


----------



## Arch

Yea just saw another doe


----------



## avluey

Sounds like good movement for you so far. I'm about 1hr 15m NE of JC. Lived in JC from early '12 until this Summer. Miss the great hunting on base and at Milford.


----------



## Arch

Yea I'm at archery only area by 77 and 57


----------



## avluey

Good spot my house is just off 77 near Coach's


----------



## Arch

Nice I'm hunting that spot again diff location


----------



## RogueMedic87

Nov 9 (My birthday) in Shawnee County.


----------



## Arch

Nice buck


----------



## KSQ2

RogueMedic87 said:


> Nov 9 (My birthday) in Shawnee County.


Nice buck and great shot!


----------



## sleeperls

I see a catfish lurking as well.

Nice buck and shot man.


----------



## ksgobbler

We've got one buck already missin his left antler. When do they usually start dropping?


----------



## Spencer

Anybody know anything about this buck?


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Anybody know anything about this buck?
Looks familiar, seen it on a thread sometime ago I think.


----------



## Spencer

I'm hearing that it was shot in Baldwin, and that this guy killed a 176 inch buck a couple weeks prior. Posted on Facebook, then deleted everything when he shot this one. Sad deal if there's any truth to that


----------



## kspseshooter

I live not far from Baldwin and have friends that live close and work there. I haven't heard anything about it


----------



## kspseshooter

But he does have a Baldwin football sweatshirt on


----------



## hunterhewi

Spencer said:


> I'm hearing that it was shot in Baldwin, and that this guy killed a 176 inch buck a couple weeks prior. Posted on Facebook, then deleted everything when he shot this one. Sad deal if there's any truth to that


Hope they nail his ass if he killed a 176 then shot this one as well


----------



## KSQ2

Spencer said:


> I'm hearing that it was shot in Baldwin, and that this guy killed a 176 inch buck a couple weeks prior. Posted on Facebook, then deleted everything when he shot this one. Sad deal if there's any truth to that


If that's true, what an idiot. Facebookers never cease to amaze me! Espeically facebooking poachers.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

Spencer said:


> I'm hearing that it was shot in Baldwin, and that this guy killed a 176 inch buck a couple weeks prior. Posted on Facebook, then deleted everything when he shot this one. Sad deal if there's any truth to that


sounds similar to some things I've heard about this as well...


----------



## zap

That kid looks like one of the trespassing punks that I run off.


----------



## kspseshooter

Yep he doesn't look like a hunter. Looks like a road hunting punk!!


----------



## zyxw

Spencer said:


> I'm hearing that it was shot in Baldwin, and that this guy killed a 176 inch buck a couple weeks prior. Posted on Facebook, then deleted everything when he shot this one. Sad deal if there's any truth to that


It's kansas !!! That would be typical for 75% of the people who live here. Not at all unusual to see guys who kill 3 or 4 like that every year. Most just don't put them on face book though😳 what we could have if it weren't for all the poaching would be amazing. But that's the way it's been for many many years only difference is a whole lot more people doing not than before


----------



## JWilson90

zyxw said:


> It's kansas !!! That would be typical for 75% of the people who live here. Not at all unusual to see guys who kill 3 or 4 like that every year. Most just don't put them on face book though[emoji15] what we could have if it weren't for all the poaching would be amazing. But that's the way it's been for many many years only difference is a whole lot more people doing not than before


100% true


----------



## kscumminsdriver

kspseshooter said:


> Yep he doesn't look like a hunter. Looks like a road hunting punk!!


I would say the first sentence is more accurate then you know... the second probably doesn't apply to this case...


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Thought I'd share my eruo. Finished it up last week.


----------



## zap

kscumminsdriver said:


> I would say the first sentence is more accurate then you know... the second probably doesn't apply to this case...


So, what's the low down on this?


----------



## HOYTFFZY11

That is a sweet looking euro with that head gear on top 170! Turned out great.


----------



## Jarsh30

Got my mulie scored. 168 gross 163 net typical. Pretty proud last year I shot a 163 gross typical whitetail. Yes sleeper i getting him shoulder mounted should be back by 2016 deer season lol oh well he will look awesome when he does come home! Congrats to everyone else on their kills this year!


----------



## Cookie1125

Great looking euro 170. I'm doing a euro mount for my buck as well. Will post a pic when we get it done


----------



## ccamp8912

kspseshooter said:


> Yep he doesn't look like a hunter. Looks like a road hunting punk!!


I have NO idea what the truth is, if it's a legal kill or shot from the road. But what in the world does "he doesn't look like a hunter" mean?! People on here can be so high and mighty and opinionated! To assume that he isn't wearing camo and automatically label him as a poacher is absurd. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## kspseshooter

ccamp8912 said:


> I have NO idea what the truth is, if it's a legal kill or shot from the road. But what in the world does "he doesn't look like a hunter" mean?! People on here can be so high and mighty and opinionated! To assume that he isn't wearing camo and automatically label him as a poacher is absurd. Sorry for the rant.


You musta held the spotlight!!!!


----------



## kspseshooter

Just kidding!!


----------



## AintNoGriz

Congrats 170. Beautiful euro mount. Nice and heavy!

Here is what I did with my buck I shot. Not big enough for a euro IMO, so I just capped it off, whitened the skull cap, and attached it to a rustic piece of wood.


----------



## kspseshooter

^^That looks real nice ^^


----------



## zap

He looks like a road huntin punk.


----------



## avluey

Nice mounts 170 and Griz, both look great.


----------



## ccamp8912

zap said:


> He looks like a road huntin punk.


Haha ok you win. Feel better?


----------



## kspseshooter

zap said:


> He looks like a road huntin punk.


You can't say that! That's racist


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Thanks everyone, now I just need to get some plaques made or figure how I want to hang it. I have 3 more from years past to get displayed also!


----------



## kspseshooter

170p&ywhitail said:


> Thanks everyone, now I just need to get some plaques made or figure how I want to hang it. I have 3 more from years past to get displayed also!


Check out the Skull Hooker


----------



## sooner77

I hope you guys send some nice pics of hunting in the snow tomorrow.


----------



## sooner77

I did this display about of an old notty plank. I have three more really good euro mounts I want to put on a piece of driftwood. Been looking for the right piece of wood for a month I'm sure it will show up somewhere in the woods.. Not an advertisement for quite cat LOL, just what was on the tube as I snapped a pic/


----------



## kscumminsdriver

zap said:


> So, what's the low down on this?


thought it was pretty clear... 

person in the photo probably tagged the animal but probably isn't the 'hunter' and it probably wasn't shot from the road...


----------



## kspseshooter

kscumminsdriver said:


> thought it was pretty clear...
> 
> person in the photo probably tagged the animal but probably isn't the 'hunter' and it probably wasn't shot from the road...


????? Ok


----------



## kansasboi

AintNoGriz said:


> Congrats 170. Beautiful euro mount. Nice and heavy!
> 
> Here is what I did with my buck I shot. Not big enough for a euro IMO, so I just capped it off, whitened the skull cap, and attached it to a rustic piece of wood.


Looks good griz & 170! A buddy has mine still to boil but I might just go along with this route. My season turned out much like yours, I even thought of your post right after I arrowed my deer. Might as well copy your mount as well haha.


----------



## AintNoGriz

kansasboi said:


> Looks good griz & 170! A buddy has mine still to boil but I might just go along with this route. My season turned out much like yours, I even thought of your post right after I arrowed my deer. Might as well copy your mount as well haha.


Ha! No problem man. It still bothers me that I shot him, but I have accepted it......his steaks and jerky sure will taste good though!


Also, nice pic Sooner77, I really like that piece of wood!


----------



## sooner77

Thanks, it's actually 2 pieces that I stuck together but it looks good. Anyone ever used a small diameter piece of driftwood vertically for multiple mounts? I would love a forked one about 5 inches in diameter to hang 3 skulls on.


----------



## burns_312

Finished up the season last night. Kinda a long story, but kinda comical as well so I'll share. 

I went out with the intention of changing trail cam cards as I just hung my cameras back up Monday after rifle season and I knew there would already be deer in the wheat field that my stand overlooks. I had hoped I could get cards switched and looked at without disturbing them too much. When I change my cards I always carry my bow just in case. On my walk out, I saw 2 does making a beeline for a triangle of hay bales that we set up for the landowners family for rifle season about 20 yards east of my treestand. I knew I wouldn't be able to get into my stand so I decided to try and sneak to the bales and see if I could get in front of the does. I get to the bales and see one of the does about 80 yards out and walking towards me so I tucked against one of the bales and sent a couple text messages. The does snuck into some grass and ended up at my corn pile, 20 yards west of my stand. So at this point I'm about 4 minutes into my hunt and there are does at 45 yards or so. About 30 seconds later the buck comes out of nowhere onto the corn pile. At this point I feel I'm SOL as he had already been curious as to what I was and I didn't have my bow in my hands. So for the next 3 minutes we play cat and mouse as I try to grab it and he looks at me every time I move, all the while I'm studying him trying to decide whether or not he's a shooter. He gets back to eating and I settle it on him, making the decision that he's a mature deer that I'd be happy with at this point in the season after all the hunts I'd made. He finally turns perfectly broadside and I let it rip. WHACK, awesome, I hit a tree and off he runs. I only had one arrow (of course, who hunts with more) so I walked over to the corn pile to see if I could find which tree the arrow hit and nothing. I look around for blood just in case and follow the trail he ran down just to make sure. Nothing, no blood, no arrow. So 9 minutes after I sit down I'm headed back to the truck not all that upset knowing I'd still have time to watch the geese fly out. Get on the horn with a buddy to tell him about my adventure as he had called while I was sitting and a truck that I had seen drive by real slowly is parked on the property line of the refuge and the piece of ground I'm hunting glassing all the deer in the wheat field. My buddy and I BS for a bit and I start to get upset at myself for missing the deer and am cussing up a storm. I throw it in reverse to head to the dam to watch geese and the truck backs up and blocks me in. I tell my buddy I'll call him back and these two goobers get out and come walking over to the truck. They say simultaneously, "Congrats on killing that deer man, you must have made a hell of a shot, he didn't make it far." At this point I wanted to kick both of them in the teeth. I said "I just hit a tree and am not in the mood for a couple of smartasses." They kind of tail tuck and say "No man, he's dead, grab your binoculars, you can see him from here." I'll be danged if they weren't right. He was laying dead about 75 yards from where I'd shot him, 10 yards short of the refuge line. The guy upstairs must have been on my side yesterday, had those two goobers not been sitting there watching the circus unfold, I'd have never found that deer. Hell I had it in reverse leaving feeling upset but knowing that it was a clean miss and I had smoked a tree. Turns out the shot was perfect, double lung and clipped heart, arrow broke off in him so no exit wound and no blood at all. Only scored 145, but the story is just one that can't be made up. Not many husband and wife duos can say they killed over 320" of antler on the same property in the same year.


----------



## bghunter7777

Nice deer congrats!


----------



## BFuchs

burns_312 said:


> Finished up the season last night. Kinda a long story, but kinda comical as well so I'll share.
> 
> I went out with the intention of changing trail cam cards as I just hung my cameras back up Monday after rifle season and I knew there would already be deer in the wheat field that my stand overlooks. I had hoped I could get cards switched and looked at without disturbing them too much. When I change my cards I always carry my bow just in case. On my walk out, I saw 2 does making a beeline for a triangle of hay bales that we set up for the landowners family for rifle season about 20 yards east of my treestand. I knew I wouldn't be able to get into my stand so I decided to try and sneak to the bales and see if I could get in front of the does. I get to the bales and see one of the does about 80 yards out and walking towards me so I tucked against one of the bales and sent a couple text messages. The does snuck into some grass and ended up at my corn pile, 20 yards west of my stand. So at this point I'm about 4 minutes into my hunt and there are does at 45 yards or so. About 30 seconds later the buck comes out of nowhere onto the corn pile. At this point I feel I'm SOL as he had already been curious as to what I was and I didn't have my bow in my hands. So for the next 3 minutes we play cat and mouse as I try to grab it and he looks at me every time I move, all the while I'm studying him trying to decide whether or not he's a shooter. He gets back to eating and I settle it on him, making the decision that he's a mature deer that I'd be happy with at this point in the season after all the hunts I'd made. He finally turns perfectly broadside and I let it rip. WHACK, awesome, I hit a tree and off he runs. I only had one arrow (of course, who hunts with more) so I walked over to the corn pile to see if I could find which tree the arrow hit and nothing. I look around for blood just in case and follow the trail he ran down just to make sure. Nothing, no blood, no arrow. So 9 minutes after I sit down I'm headed back to the truck not all that upset knowing I'd still have time to watch the geese fly out. Get on the horn with a buddy to tell him about my adventure as he had called while I was sitting and a truck that I had seen drive by real slowly is parked on the property line of the refuge and the piece of ground I'm hunting glassing all the deer in the wheat field. My buddy and I BS for a bit and I start to get upset at myself for missing the deer and am cussing up a storm. I throw it in reverse to head to the dam to watch geese and the truck backs up and blocks me in. I tell my buddy I'll call him back and these two goobers get out and come walking over to the truck. They say simultaneously, "Congrats on killing that deer man, you must have made a hell of a shot, he didn't make it far." At this point I wanted to kick both of them in the teeth. I said "I just hit a tree and am not in the mood for a couple of smartasses." They kind of tail tuck and say "No man, he's dead, grab your binoculars, you can see him from here." I'll be danged if they weren't right. He was laying dead about 75 yards from where I'd shot him, 10 yards short of the refuge line. The guy upstairs must have been on my side yesterday, had those two goobers not been sitting there watching the circus unfold, I'd have never found that deer. Hell I had it in reverse leaving feeling upset but knowing that it was a clean miss and I had smoked a tree. Turns out the shot was perfect, double lung and clipped heart, arrow broke off in him so no exit wound and no blood at all. Only scored 145, but the story is just one that can't be made up. Not many husband and wife duos can say they killed over 320" of antler on the same property in the same year.
> View attachment 2112427


That is a crazy story! Congratulations on getting it done in the late season!


----------



## sooner77

any snow left?


----------



## rhs341

Congrats 
Cool story


----------



## WUD DUK

That is a crazy but damn cool story! Nice looking buck BTW. Congrats :thumbs_up


----------



## BFuchs

sooner77 said:


> any snow left?


I'm in Wichita, and pretty much all the snow is gone. Not sure about the areas to the north that got more snow, though.


----------



## burns_312

There is still some in central Kansas, but it will be burnt off rather quickly I believe. Some of the county roads were soupy today, but still serviceable.


----------



## ksgobbler

I've got 3 bucks on camera missing half their racks. The two big boys survived rifle season it appears. We still have snow cove but it is disappearing and the roads are a mess.


----------



## kansasboi

ksgobbler said:


> I've got 3 bucks on camera missing half their racks. The two big boys survived rifle season it appears. We still have snow cove but it is disappearing and the roads are a mess.


Shed or busted? I have a buck with a side shed out as well.


----------



## OLE'BOWHUNTER

170p&ywhitail said:


> Here he is!


Great story, hunt and buck! Congrats on hunt you'll never forget.


----------



## ksgobbler

kansasboi said:


> Shed or busted? I have a buck with a side shed out as well.


Looks like shed


----------



## sooner77

dang, nobody hunting in kansas now?


----------



## AintNoGriz

Have not had much time here to take my son out. Our weekends are always busy it seems. Might have a chance sunday night. 

Can you bowhunt during the doe season in january?


----------



## tmdtexan

I am heading up tomorrow morning to hunt through Sunday

Still looking for a mature buck

All younger 3.5 year old or less encounters so far

This buck is marginal but I think he is 3.5 or 4.5


----------



## Hawkfarm

That one should be a great one next year. I've got a buck that dropped his right side over a week ago. I worry when they start dropping so early that they will get shot in the extended antlerless season. Here's one "buck" that survived gun season. Bird seed isn't just for birds.


----------



## avluey

Heading out after the kids go to bed tonight to hunt Friday through Sunday - Hoping the predicted snow for Saturday gets them moving. May have to take an extra day off work on Monday if I can't land one by then. 

Griz, this year it reads 'extended antlerless season' and then says any legal weapon, so bow is good to go. IIRC in the past it was called the 'extended antlerless rifle season.'


----------



## kscumminsdriver

I'm going to sit a little this weekend to fill a doe tag or two... and check my cameras.


----------



## avluey

No movement for me this morning, hate that I'm getting used to that. Anyone else out today? Hoping the snow coming tonight gets them up and moving.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Awesome bucks everyone that has posted, congrats on the success. Just caught up on the thread for first time in a few weeks. 

Hey btw...did REDVANES ever kill a buck this year? He always has slammers on his props and often connects. I rememebr a couple of the bucks he posted trail cam pics of. You still hunting buddy?


----------



## kscumminsdriver

So in my last 2 sits for the season I got "skunked"... I guess that's what I get for thinking I would just go up and take a couple does. Saturday I drove up in the late morning and was settled into my stand by about 3 pm... almost all of the movement was too my south by about 80 yards; about 13 antlerless deer piled out of the pasture into the cut beans. A doe fawn did come from my direct west and offered a 28 yard shot but I try to harvest mature does to make it worth the time. A button buck offered an easy 14 yard shot as well... Sunday morning was a cold sit. Saw 6 deer before deciding to climb down. The only shots offered were by bucks... I think my downfall on Sunday morning was the cattle... they were hugging the fence line I was sitting on all morning... it's been my experience that deer just don't like hanging around the same areas that the cattle are in. Of course, that has worked to my advantage as well because when the cattle go tromping thru the bedding areas, the deer usually are skipping town in my direction.


----------



## zap

dos dias mas....:mg:


----------



## REDVANES

Fullstrutter said:


> Awesome bucks everyone that has posted, congrats on the success. Just caught up on the thread for first time in a few weeks.
> 
> Hey btw...did REDVANES ever kill a buck this year? He always has slammers on his props and often connects. I rememebr a couple of the bucks he posted trail cam pics of. You still hunting buddy?


Strutter,

No I have not killed the buck. He has survived rifle season and I'm still getting pics of him though. DAYLIGHT PICS! I've been busy with the holidays and got real sick on Christmas. I did manage to go out Saturday evening but only had a couple small bucks come in. I will be heading out of work a couple of hours early tomorrow for my last hurrah! 

It has been an amazing year for me even though I have not had the opportunity to fling an arrow. Lots of big bucks on camera and I've seen my share of them in the stand. I just haven't been in the right place at the right time. I've seen more good bucks this year than I have in a while, so that's pretty encouraging. Also, I know a lot of friends and family that has had some great experiences this year putting down some good deer. Eating tag soup for the last 2 years wont be very easy to cope with but that's how it is. Tomorrow might be my night...

I'll post on here tomorrow night after my last chance at a buck for the season. I guess we'll see what happens. 

Good luck to the rest of you who are trying to bag one the next couple of days. It's been a long season but it's been a good one!


----------



## AintNoGriz

Well, hauled all the hunting gear from the garage to the basement on Sunday evening. Tried to get the son to go out Sunday night, but he had better things going on I guess (X-Box live).........figured I would call it a year. 

I did get my buck, but not what I was looking for. I am already anticipating shed season and seeing if I can knock on some new doors. May lose our #1 hunting spot, owner has been looking to sell. 

Everyone have a good 2015!


----------



## JWilson90

Redvanes good luck buddy. Ill b pulling for you. 

Anyone participating in the extended antlerless? Im gonna try and shoot a few does


----------



## ksgobbler

Do hard to say they are does with antlers dropping. I am getting ready to start habitat improvement.


----------



## kda082

I'm checking out. A lot going on this year and didn't get it done during the rut. Thought about getting out this evening for a last minute effort, but the flame just isn't burning as bright. I'm also starting some maintenance work on food plots in anticipation of a better 2015. Also grabbing the rifle for some extended antlerless. This will be my first year without a bowkill since i started archery hunting 12 years ago. Bothers me a little bit, but overall can't complain. Life is otherwise good, can't sweat the small stuff.


----------



## aeast236

After a tough season seeing deer I was finally able to get one down tonight. I decided that if either a mature doe or a decent buck came in I was going to take it. My second season deer hunting with a bow and probably 20 sits this season. My criteria goes way up next year but I'm happy to get some meat in the freezer (I'm frozen as well). Rage hypodermic had him down after 40 yards.


----------



## JWilson90

aeast236 said:


> After a tough season seeing deer I was finally able to get one down tonight. I decided that if either a mature doe or a decent buck came in I was going to take it. My second season deer hunting with a bow and probably 20 sits this season. My criteria goes way up next year but I'm happy to get some meat in the freezer (I'm frozen as well). Rage hypodermic had him down after 40 yards.


Congrats man and way to stick it out!!! Made all those other times well worth it


----------



## zap

Nice buck 236.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

Be careful out there in the extended anterless season... I have one young buck on camera who's already shed a side... a buddy of mine said he's got a couple of bucks on camera that have dropped at least one already as well.


----------



## REDVANES

In the blind.... Knowing it's the last day I'm not going to be too picky... Excited!


----------



## zap

Good luck, Redvanes!

I am planning on walking into my post at 4:30.


----------



## kda082

Good luck guys. Hope it works out last minute. I'll be at a Japanese steakhouse drinking a cold one and getting shrimp thrown at me.


----------



## Cookie1125

Seeing lots of deer on my drive. Just saw about 50 in a milo field. For those who hunt this evening I hope you're seeing lots


----------



## zmax hunter

Just got home from my final sit, had a 120ish 8pt come thru, and had 3 cross the road in my headlights on my way home. Its been fun,..see ya all next year. Congrats to all the bow hunters who tagged out!


----------



## zap

I shot Zero bucks this season.......:mg:

:darkbeer:


Congrats to all who did better than me!


----------



## REDVANES

No bucks came into the feeder. I'm so surprised.... The food plot and corn is so torn up. Had a doe come In at last light and she ate a rocket steelhead.

Taking my cousin four tomorrow for a doe so he can shoot his first deer. That should be a lot of fun

I will now concentrate on trapping for the next 6 weeks and calling yotes until fur starts going bad. 

It's been a long year but had a great time.


----------



## WUD DUK

kda082 said:


> Good luck guys. Hope it works out last minute. I'll be at a Japanese steakhouse drinking a cold one and getting shrimp thrown at me.


Hmmm, I just ate at a Japanese steak house this past weekend and had shrimp thrown at me. It wouldn't be GOJO's just off the plaza in KC would it, lol?
OP- nice buck. Way to get it done in these cold azz temps:thumbs_up


----------



## avluey

Skunked in Kansas for the first time. Passed a lot of 1 year old bucks and one pretty decent 3 y/o 7 point - didn't see a single deer my last 4-5 consecutive hunts. Pretty bummed about not getting a buck this year but looking forward to getting the rifle and foxpro going on the yotes.


----------



## avluey

avluey said:


> Griz, this year it reads 'extended antlerless season' and then says any legal weapon, so bow is good to go. IIRC in the past it was called the 'extended antlerless rifle season.'


Just re-checked and not sure where I saw it as above...but the link for seasons on the KDWPT site says the only unit for extended antlerless archery is DMU 19 (which I live in) so please check for your area. Sorry to post bad info before.


----------



## aeast236

What does the "special extended" mean? I see the differentiated firearms/archery but don't see any specifics about this one


----------



## ksgobbler

Looks like someone is seeing the light
http://www.kansas.com/sports/outdoors/article5253573.html

Hunters may have fewer opportunities to kill deer during the 2015-16 seasons. Reducing the number of season days and permits for shooting antlerless whitetails, and a reduction in out-of-state permits in some units, will be discussed at the Jan. 8 Kansas Department of Wildlife, Parks and Tourism commission meeting in Bonner Springs.

Lloyd Fox, Wildlife and Parks big-game program coordinator, said reductions are receiving consideration because of low deer numbers found in some areas on fall surveys, and because of complaints from hunters during the recent firearms deer season.

Data from the 2013-14 seasons led the agency to reduce the season dates and permit numbers for antlerlesss whitetails across much of Kansas for recent seasons. Fox blamed low populations on several years of drought and disease in much of Kansas. 

“I’m afraid we may have to (prepare) for even further reductions,” Fox said. “Some areas have me worried.” He is awaiting the results of surveys for this year’s seasons.








Mike Miller, Wildlife and Parks information chief, said the Bonner Springs meeting will be the second of three when big-game regulations will be on the agenda. The final meeting, when the seasons and permit numbers are set, will be in March in Topeka.

Also at the Jan. 8 meeting:

▪ Commissioners will be asked to approve June 6-7 as Free Fishing Days in Kansas, an annual weekend when fishing license aren’t required to encourage more people to try the sport. 

▪ Commissioners will also get a requested report on the number of problems game wardens encounter with coyote hunters during the firearms deer seasons. In 2013 the commission was asked to close coyote hunting during the 12 day season, but resisted because of public opinion. They then asked the law enforcement division to provide more details after the completion of more firearms deer seasons.

▪ The annual drawing will be held for seven commissioners big-game permits. Such permits, which can include no more than one elk and one antelope permit amid the seven, are given via drawing to conservation or shooting groups, which sell them. The proceeds are split between the winning group and department-approved conservation projects. Commissioners permits have sold for as high as $23,000.




Public comment is invited. Sessions begin at 1 and 6:30 p.m. at the Bonner Springs Parks and Recreation building, Sunflower Room, 200 E. Third. The meeting can be viewed online at ksoutdoors.com.

For more information, go to ksoutdoors.com or call 620-672-5911.

Read more here: http://www.kansas.com/sports/outdoors/article5253573.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## bassnbro

this is my first time with a any season tag, can this tag be used during the extended season?


----------



## hunterhewi

Yes if you didnt use your any season tag it converts to an antlerless during the extended season


----------



## bassnbro

thanks thats what i thought just wasn't sure, now if i can get out and see something


----------



## ksgobbler

What time do you guys plant clover in the spring?


----------



## bdmatson

Anyone here attend the January 8 KDWPT commission meeting? Did they come out of the meeting with a direction they may be headed going into next season for season lengths and tag sales?


----------



## Jarsh30

Can you elaborate on this or are there notes somewhere I can look up? What's changing is what I am asking?


----------



## kscumminsdriver

Jarsh30 said:


> Can you elaborate on this or are there notes somewhere I can look up? What's changing is what I am asking?


I think they're considering reducing the doe harvest thru reducing the late antlerless and perhaps doing away with the october antlerless season (which I'm not sure is really utilized by many).


----------



## KSQ2

ksgobbler said:


> What time do you guys plant clover in the spring?


Clover is tough in the spring, it's much easier to establish in September with a nurse crop of winter wheat or winter rye. You'd still have a great plot to hunt this fall and your clover will do much better the following year.


----------



## ksgobbler

Trying to get something in for spring turkey. Got several spots for food plots and putting in a milo/millet foodplot for quail.


----------



## KSQ2

Do you plan to deer hunt it this fall? If so, try an annual clover like berseem, you can find it reasonably priced online, plant it with oats and you'll be set for turkeys and you'll have a great place to work and plant a fall plot, the berseem will put a TON of nitrogen in the soil for the fall and the clover will also help make a clean seed bed.


----------



## ksgobbler

My brother might. I am more interested in turkey and quail. Deer are a byproduct.


----------



## zap

If you want turkey and quail kill all *****, skunks and possums....


----------



## ksgobbler

We are trapping the place. Haven't seen a single skunks and only 2 possums but we have a pile of racoons. Also have 16 gobblers that show up and eat any food you put out.


----------



## bdmatson

Jarsh30 said:


> Can you elaborate on this or are there notes somewhere I can look up? What's changing is what I am asking?


I was responding to Post #2295 from ksgobbler. I was curious if anyone had any information from the meeting?


----------



## ksgobbler

They won't do anything until the survey data is compiled. They were 5 years late on low turkey numbers so I expect to see them decide something next year or the year after.


----------



## zmax hunter

I think if you go to about 1:47:00, Lloyd talks about the early antlerless season

http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/57346445


----------

